# Our pets



## jeninga75

I did a search and couldn't come up with anything as far as a thread about everyone's pets. I noticed a lot of avatars containing animals and thought we could share our furry friends here 

This is Aspen, my 6 yr old Akita. She is the world to me as she helped me through some tough times. 







So little and shy when I brought her home.






Ahhhh.... comfy!





She's awsome with kids. She'll tolerate anything.





Another of my friends. A rat I "aquired" from a breeder who got tired of the business and was going to feed what she had to snakes that she owned. Aspen loves anything big or small! You can see Aspen's tongue out a bit, she would groom Truffle with little licks on her nose and Truffle would never bite or anything. I think she liked it


----------



## Katie H

Hi, jen.  I don't remember seeing any "pet" thread but, you're right, many of us use our furry children as our avatars.

Mine is my mama's boy of a kitty named Ashley.  He's a blue-eyed beauty and has the most gentle, loving disposition.  He's a mongrel but a beautiful one.

Buck and I have many feline children, both inside and outside and wouldn't trade them for anything.

As you mentioned, our pets have a wonderful capacity to help us get through some rough spots.  They're more fun and cheaper than tranquilizers.


----------



## Angie

Akitas are beautiful!  I am biased though...I have Shibas!


----------



## jpmcgrew

I have 3 dogs and 2 cats.Bear a female chow mix,Daisy Duke a boxer mix and Lobo a German Shepard.The cats are a white Himilayan named Shadow and a gray striped cat named Snoopy.They are all great pets and all are very sweet.


----------



## GrillingFool

Nemo.... the black lab! A super intelligent and reliable hound!
Nellie... the white lab/retriever! She's a daddy's girl for sure!

Rocky, Baxter and Duke! 
Rocky's the 14 year old Princess who has never been seen
drinking water!
Baxter's the (now) 20 pound Maine Coon tabby.
Duke is is fraternal (now) 7 pound runt tabby.

The snake, 2 rats, 1 hamster, 1 turtle and assorted others
have all gone across the Rainbow Bridge.

Hmmm, DC doesn't seem to want to upload my pictures. Oh well.


----------



## pdswife

Lily Lily Queen of cats.  She's the best that there is.  Her photos on her some where.....


----------



## krichardson

G-Nas is my wonderful feline friend. She is a 12 year old orange and white slighty overweight loving cat. She has been recently trained by my new roommate who moved in a year and a half ago. She was always terrified of the outdoors and he has trained her to go outside on the deck. She doesn't always go very far away from the door, but every night at 11:00 or 12:00 she meows at the front door for her nightly outside time! I guess an old cat can be taught new tricks!


----------



## Ozgal

*Our little star*

Stella, our miniature schnauzer is our little star. For the Tennessee Williams fans, you'll be pleased to know that we always draw a smile at the park when we call her name. 

She is sweet and friendly and what might be novel for Northern Hemisphere schnauzer owners, she has the most beautiful feathery tail.  (the law in our state no longer allows the docking of dogs' tails for cosmetic reasons).  I sometimes sit at work and wish I could be at home with her.


----------



## Katie H

Oh.....Stella!!!

She's a real cutie.


----------



## llvllagical_llkook

Akitas are beautiful dogs. I have an 8 year old mixed breed dog, mainly American Eskimo, some corgey and australian cattledog but has the appearence of a white wolf cub. I'm looking into having a snake, prefarably a nice cobra or viper.


----------



## radhuni

Blueee is my 2 years old pet. 

She is a black spitz.

Her eye color is blue that is why her name is blueee.


----------



## QSis

Check out this 10-page thread http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/pet-pictures-32583.html

Lee


----------



## Buck

My avatar is Dozer.

The bestest big fuzzy boy who ever was.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

_i have a water turtle.   hes a mean little dude, but hes cool._


----------



## C.Whalen

My avatar is my dog Lukka. She is a gem

here at nine months





and now at 15 months


----------



## jpmcgrew

This is just another reason I love DC because of all the pet lovers.I love my 3 dogs and 2 cats so much.They all have their own personalities just like people.Every one was a rescue but I am at my limit of adopting but if I find an animal dumped on the long highway to the ranch I will pick it up and find it a home.It seems alot of people will dump these poor creatures on this highway.Shame on them!


----------



## Claire

How pretty.  I don't know how to post photos, and don't have a digital camera.  Most here, though, followed my doggie's 8 day saga, my tears and woes.  She is fine now, old and happy to stay home!


----------



## sattie

I love looking at everyone's pets!!!  First is Binks, he is a 4 year chihuahua that obviously has a desire to be a writer.  Second is Boots, he is about 15 years old and still truckin!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey

is it just me, or do dogs and even cats seem to know when youre taking a photo of them?


----------



## jeninga75

Lol, I think they do.   Cute pets everyone!  More!!!


----------



## Kaddehawk

I am currently owned by 2 cats and a rabbit.  Midnight is my 2 year old.  Chessie is a more recent addition, a stray we took in.  She was living in our garage and is unfortunately expecting.  She was malnurished when we brought her in and also skittish and managed to escape while in heat.  As soon as kitties are weaned she is being "fixed"!  The most recent addition is Frodo.  He is another stray.  He is a Dutch rabbit that was abandoned in our neighborhood and is now part of the family.  He is a very lovable little guy and really wants the run of the house!  Maybe in time he will get his wish.


----------



## Katie H

BBQ Mikey said:


> is it just me, or do dogs and even cats seem to know when youre taking a photo of them?



Absolutely, Mikey.  We used to have a beautiful blue point Himalayan cat named Topaz who never missed a photo opportunity.  She was always ready for her "close up."


----------



## Essiebunny

We have just adopted brother and sister kittens. He is black and we named him Bo. My little girl is a tortoise  shell named Lucy. We have had them 3 weeks and it's wonderful the way they fill our lives. They are so lovable and funny. If I've made a lot of errors. it may be because my little Lucy is on my lap, as usual when I'm on the computer.

I'm taking lots of photos. but still don't know how to post them.


----------



## AstridG

My funny cat, her name is Maya, she is know 6 years old. She has a lot of hair and doesn't act like a regular cat. Perfect cat for me! however I'm not sure I succeed in uploading the pictures. Let's see!


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Astrid, what a pretty girl.  She reminds me of a cat I had many, many years ago.  He was a Siamese and loved to sleep in the bathroom sink, especially after the bowl had been full of hot water.  Guess the porcelain was still warm and cozy when he jumped in to take his naps.


----------



## AstridG

I guess cats just love sleeping in warm places. When she is not in the sink, I can find her sleeping on my clothe, which is not great for me as I have hair everywhere after her long nap. She lloks so cute when she is sleeping there I cannot move her.


----------



## Jeekinz

Since I had the cam out over the weekend, here's another one of Bloo.


----------



## pacanis

Mine are in here somewhere
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/off-topic-jokes-games/32583-pet-pictures.html
Except for my "pup". Gosh he's gotten bigger. Here he is last year and just a couple weeks ago. He'll be a year old next week.


----------



## luvs

mine er charlotte & tigs, both these big 'ol fluffalumps loved by many people. they eat, purr, make bread, ocassionally hiss, & snuggle often. i'll posts pics later.


----------



## stassie

Here's a photo of our Jasper taken a month or so ago. I think I posted a thread about him at the time - he turned up as a stray where I work. 

He's a cutie. He's got this thing with our polished wooden floor in the kitchen... he _zooms_ down the passage, flops full-tilt onto the floor, slides a few metres - and then does it all again


----------



## babetoo

my thomas cat, has many favorite places to sleep. sleeps a lot on my bedside table. meows til i clean it off for him. 

he sleeps in the bottom drawer of my dresser. he can open it. 

once he was asleep in a drawer. i didn't see him , and closed the drawer. then when i hadn't see him for awhile , thought he had gotten outside. finally traced the meows and let him out. 

he on occasion likes the linen closet. can open door as well as the ones under the sink. 

lately he likes a new to me curio cabinet in my sewing room. 

it is fun to watch him open all these things. he never gives up. 

babe


----------



## DietitianInTraining

I know that most of you have probably seen pics of our dogs, but I never pass up an oportunity to post pics of my babies!


----------



## Angie

OK...Sorry, not sure what happened!!
Here is Kika, our female 10 yr old Shiba.  






This is Kenzo, our 8 yr old male shiba. He's a big boy and is actully too big for breed standard.


----------



## JillBurgh

Angie said:


> Here is Kika, our female 10 yr old Shiba. She loves being under the compter desk when I'm sitting at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kenzo, our 8 yr old male shiba.  He's a big boy and is actully too big for breed standard.


Angie I can't see Kika!


----------



## Maverick2272

Here are my two current dogs: Princess is white, we think part Chihuahua and part minature Fox Hound. Lassy is the Beagle, we picked her cause we loved her eyes (well actually they picked us, weird how they do that). In fact, I think all of our dogs picked us. We would go to look at them, and one would always approach us out of the pack and almost instantly start bonding.
The last one is Ophelia, my Springer Spaniel, she passed away last year after only 14 years with her. She was special, where I went she went and would never leave my side (including in the bathroom!). The most loyal dog I have ever owned, and I wasn't supposed to own her! The breeder made a mistake and delivered her even though the wife had already picked a Cocker Spaniel and we had canceled the order for the Springer Spaniel. I went to see her anyway, and the store owner was concerned as she was cowering in the back of the cage and would not respond to anyone. I opened the cage and she lept into my arms like she had been waiting for me, even gave me a stern "what took you so long?" look.
True story.


----------



## GrillingFool

OK..
Nemo.. the black lab.
Nellie... white labtriever
Rocky...calico Queen Cat, 14yo
Baxter... big cat, brother to:
Duke.. skinny orange cat


----------



## buckytom

here's my boy and our maine coon, hercules.


----------



## babetoo

buckytom said:


> here's my boy and our maine coon, hercules.


 

what a beautiful child, great cat

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

what wonderful shots of people and their beloved furbabies.


----------



## jeninga75

What a wicked looking cat, and I mean that in a good way. And that boy's blue eyes are beautiful!

Since the thread was rekindled I'll post my newest addition. She's been with us for a while but I'm not sure I posted her in this thread. I wanted a friend for Aspen but didn't want another dog so I searched for months for a cat that was used to dogs. She was fostered with a house full of dogs. Her name is Cricket but I just call her Cat lol. I didn't like the name and couldn't come up with anything else...


----------



## Angie

Fixed it!




Angie said:


> OK...Sorry, not sure what happened!!
> Here is Kika, our female 10 yr old Shiba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kenzo, our 8 yr old male shiba. He's a big boy and is actully too big for breed standard.


----------



## Jeekinz

GrillingFool said:


> OK..
> Nemo.. the black lab.
> Nellie... white labtriever
> Rocky...calico Queen Cat, 14yo
> Baxter... big cat, brother to:
> Duke.. skinny orange cat


 
The pic of the cat standing on the paper is awesome.


----------



## LT72884

this here is fluffy!!!! LOL


----------



## GrillingFool

Jeekinz...
the next pic of Duke on the paper....


----------



## Jeekinz

GrillingFool said:


> Jeekinz...
> the next pic of Duke on the paper....


 
That Duke is pretty cool.


----------



## QSis

He's adorable!  What a sweet face!  LOL!

Lee


----------



## QSis

Here's my chubby loafer, Bud.

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz

QSis said:


> Here's my chubby loafer, Bud.
> 
> Lee


 

^^^ "Ahhh, I haz a brisket belly" ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kitchenelf

^^That is priceless Q and a priceless "capshun" jeekz


----------



## jpmcgrew

I love seeing all the pics none of them seem worried about much and are they all definitely are enjoying the life of luxury. I talked to my dogs last night telling them how good they have it here and told them how many animals do not have good lives like they do do. They sat there and listened don't know if they got it but they all do know they hit a home run when they came to live with us since all of them came from a not so good situation and they know that we love them. Knowing how much my pets have a great life I still feel so sad and sometimes cry for all the creatures in the world that have no chance for some happiness or comfort. I hope I didn't ruin this thread by bringing this up but I think it's worth bringing up. So at least we can hope and pray that other creatures in the world get better lives as well.


----------



## kitchenelf

QSis - did you get the cat to match the sofa or the sofa to match the cat?  

Isabella asleep with her favorite toy - they're like kids!!


----------



## QSis

k.e., I deliberately bought the couch to match Bud! I got sick of seeing and cleaning up cat hair on my old couch, so when it was time to shop for a new one, BINGO! 

The cat hair is there alright - it's just invisible! 

Lee


----------



## JillBurgh

jpmcgrew said:


> I love seeing all the pics none of them seem worried about much and are they all definitely are enjoying the life of luxury. I talked to my dogs last night telling them how good they have it here and told them how many animals do not have good lives like they do do. They sat there and listened don't know if they got it ...


 It's not such a bad life, is it?! You're right- looking at these pics you can really see what a worry-free life we've made for our loved critters. Thanks for the nice thoughts.


----------



## shannon in KS

We adopted 2 cats in September 2007. They are brothers and were 4 years old this last May! They do have a myspace page so the sanctuary we got them from can see their photos http://www.myspace.com/rhadee_n_bohdee so there are a lot more photos on there if you wanna go look!!!! 

p.s. instead of messaging everyone, lol, everyone's pets are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is Rhadee:





And this is Bohdee:


----------



## kitchenelf

Did anyone else notice that the last 3 pet pictures, QSis's, mine, and Shannon's...well, the couches really did match the color of the animals.


----------



## shannon in KS

Mine have made MY life worry free... they have been so healing in some very rough times the last year or so!  Whenever i get down, they are there to cuddle with me or do something off the wall silly that you can't help but smile and remember the simply beauty's of life!  




JillBurgh said:


> It's not such a bad life, is it?! You're right- looking at these pics you can really see what a worry-free life we've made for our loved critters. Thanks for the nice thoughts.


----------



## shannon in KS

LOL! i will have to remember that when i go shopping for furniture!!!  


QSis said:


> k.e., I deliberately bought the couch to match Bud! I got sick of seeing and cleaning up cat hair on my old couch, so when it was time to shop for a new one, BINGO!
> 
> The cat hair is there alright - it's just invisible!
> 
> Lee


----------



## QSis

kitchenelf said:


> Did anyone else notice that the last 3 pet pictures, QSis's, mine, and Shannon's...well, the couches really did match the color of the animals.


 
Well, what about YOU, elf?  Did you pick your couch or your pet because of the color of one or the other?  

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf

QSis said:


> Well, what about YOU, elf?  Did you pick your couch or your pet because of the color of one or the other?
> 
> Lee



I guess I just like those colors!  LOL  No forethought involved.


----------



## PanchoHambre

here is my big boy Tiger who I adopted just a month ago yesterday with my newest addition Chicken who showed up last week loose with a pomeranian (who has been gifted to my neighbor) noone stepped foward to claim them which surprized me. He is a fun little guy I took him to the doggie park today for the first time and he did a pretty good job holding his own with the big guys. Never though I would have a chihuahua but the little guy is a hearbreaker.



this is my kittly Loca a few months ago she was a local stray too she is about 5 months now and I think she will be a pretty tiny cat but is is a wild one. She was not too happy about the arrival of Chicken but she is getting over it and seems to be enjoying chasing his tail around.


----------



## SizzlininIN

This is my Trinket.........the only daughter I'll ever have


----------



## LT72884

JillBurgh said:


> It's not such a bad life, is it?! You're right- looking at these pics you can really see what a worry-free life we've made for our loved critters. Thanks for the nice thoughts.



keep that up to or ill be MAD at you.. Make sure all your pets are worry free and live a great life 

Yesterday some guy chained his dog to his truck and left it in the parking lot. He didnt want it so he left it to starve. I showed up right when the animal services and police did. Also two shelties got hit on the freeway yesterday possibly because someone dumped there dogs there. My friend, she hit one of them and she was really upset. she was crying and she felt real bad..


----------



## Bilby

Finally plugged my camera in after having it for almost two years! (Took one photo and the batteries died!! LOL) Anyway, here are my cats... 

(L to R)
Tamalyn and Ginnee
Kimba and K'Tan
Marmee and Tabitha


----------



## TATTRAT

this is our vicious attack dog, Penny the killer


----------



## buckytom

lol, strike fear into the hearts of your enemies, penny!


----------



## TanyaK

Latest pic's of the rulers of our household . . .btw - we do actually bath the bulldog but he usually escapes and rolls around in the dirt immediately afterwards - hence the filthy paws


----------



## urmaniac13

Tattrat I saw your picture at a dinner with James&Barbara... I see you and penny makes a perfect fearsome pair...

Here is my darling, spoiled rotten boy Oliver


----------



## luvs

buckytom said:


> lol, strike fear into the hearts of your enemies, penny!


 

belly laugh!!!


----------



## luvs

i'm literally cooing...


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh, I miss my kitty!


----------



## jeninga75

My new outside cat. I call him Bighead because his head seems way too big for his body, it's kind of hard to tell in the picture. I first met him as I was moving in. I had the front door open bringing stuff in and he just walked in the door and started rubbing against my legs. He's pretty skinny but not too bad. He had a flea collar on so he was obviously owned. It was tight so I took it off. I guess his owner lost him or moved and didn't take him.


----------



## texasgirl

No photos please.


----------



## QSis

pdswife said:


> ahhhh, I miss my kitty!


 
You NEED a kitten, Trish!

Lee


----------



## luvs

kittens 'er TOO much!!! i adopt grown kitties!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

O.K. here's my gang...
This is Peanut @ 8 weeks




and here she is at 7 yrs old.




Next is Gizmo, he's my computer buddy.




Then there's Vixen my mute kitty. She has never meowed in the 5 yrs I've owned her.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My gang, part 2
This is Nurse Kelly (named after the MASH character)





Next is Cpl. Radar O'Rielly (yes again MASH character)




Col. Sherman T. Potter (MASH again)




And last of the kitties is Callie (named after the MASH phase)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Our gang. part 3
This is My Sweet Baboo Too a.k.a. Boo and her than minutes old filly Zips Addiction a.k.a. Tink





Here's a more recent picture of Tink.




Next is Masha Macen a.k.a. B.J. she has been with us for 26 yrs.




This guy I call ours since we feed him almost every night. This is Reg





O.K. I'm all out of pets.


----------



## shannon in KS

oooh I love all the new pics!!! And since I posted our kitty, we adopted a new puppy on 8/21!!!! We just celebrated his 3 month birthday tonight by taking him to sonic for his favorite- ICE!


----------



## PanchoHambre

Bringing back an old thread to post some pics of my latest furry monsters..... Adopted the big guy Tiger in late July and found the little one runninng around the neighborhood in September... never did find an owner (he was with a friend who I gave to the lady next door) They definitely keep me busy but they are a fun pair. Both not the types of dogs I was planning on. I went to the shelter looking for a mature medium sized female and came home with 70lbs of puppy energy and I definitley never thought I would have a sweater wearing little dog but he is a smart little guy and good company for my big boy (watching them play tug of war is hilarious) and a wrestling companion for the cat... ill have to find a recent pic of her... shes grown abit since the last one I posted but she remains an exceptionally small cat.

its hard to gthem both still at once so Ill give chicken his closeup,,, he just had a bath so he is grimacy in this one


----------



## GrillingFool

Ba-rooooooo! Great dogs, pancho! I like that "grimacy" expression chicken has. Is his name chicken? We found a lost chihuahuahaha, named him Nacho. But he ended up with the people up the street, who call him Little Man. I like chicken or nacho better, LOL.


----------



## sattie

Wonderful fur baby pics!!!  GOMK... you have a heck of a family!!!


----------



## PieSusan

I already posted a picture of the two sisters who adopted me at Rescue Village. Sadie and Celia--Sadie is beige, black and white and Celia is beige and white. They are my furbabies.


----------



## SierraCook

This is my 11 year old Australian cattledog named Skidder.  The first picture is him on his bed at my parents.  The second is him doing his favorite thing which is hiding in the curtain in the kitchen.  He will sit between the sliding glass door and curtain watching all the comings and goings in our neighborhood.  He is my best buddy and is currently sleeping on the couch on his blanket.


----------



## sattie

How cute SC!!!  I like the one where he peeking out from under the table cloth!!!


----------



## PanchoHambre

GrillingFool said:


> Ba-rooooooo! Great dogs, pancho! I like that "grimacy" expression chicken has. Is his name chicken? We found a lost chihuahuahaha, named him Nacho. But he ended up with the people up the street, who call him Little Man. I like chicken or nacho better, LOL.



thanks GF ! yeah his name is chicken... it was because at first he was afraid of everything... especially the big dog.... its become sort of a misnomer though because now he is a little badass instigator...he will always go for the biggest dog at the dog park,, he sort of looks like a chicken too though.... I found him with a pomeranian I called poof but my neighbor named him buddy.. he is a beautiful dog but 3 was too many... i did not mean to keep him so the name was not meant to stick but it did. Nacho is an excelllent name for a chihuahua

I realized looking through this thread I posted them before.. didnt remember oh well


----------



## PieSusan

This is one of the best threads, ever!!! I have enjoyed looking at all the fur babies.


----------



## Leolady

I don't have a dog or a cat!


But..............Here is a photo of my little girl.

My sweet baby Lady Ashen!







She will be 9 years old on May 1st.  Ashen is a registered purebred arabian mare.  

Now for the horrible photos I took with my cell phone.











She is just so smart!  The girl with her in the photo was riding Ashen one day, so I decided to show some friends Ashen's birthday presents one year.  I had hid them in the car.  Well, I was displaying the gifts and who did appear peeking over the heads of the crowd?  Ashen!

She is a nosey little girl.  When I go in the tack room, she will peek through a 3 or 4 inch crack in the wall to see what I'm doing.

She loves kids and lets all of the kiddies groom her, wash her, etc. and stands patiently while they scurry around her legs and such.  She gives them rides on a lead, and they all think they are riding for real.

Ashen is real vain too!  She loves fancy tack, and she struts around with her tail up to show off.  Here is a photo of her latest acquisitions.






And I had better not pay attention to another horse while she is around!  Ashen doesn't get mad at me......she will bite the other horse until I start paying attention to her!  She owns me, not the other way around.  My job is to serve.


----------



## texasgirl

Aww, she's a beauty!!


----------



## Leolady

Don't tell Ashen, she is already vain enough!  But thank you I love her to pieces.


----------



## PanchoHambre

Cute puppy leodlady... kinda big for a Lab though... maybe she has some Dane in her?


----------



## Leolady

PanchoHambre said:


> Cute puppy leodlady... kinda big for a Lab though... maybe she has some Dane in her?


 
Actually, you are not far off!

My next animal who will adopt me will be a black with white markings male Great Dane!

I think Ashen and the Dane will look so cute together.  Don't you?


----------



## PanchoHambre

pacanis said:


> Mine are in here somewhere
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/off-topic-jokes-games/32583-pet-pictures.html
> Except for my "pup". Gosh he's gotten bigger. Here he is last year and just a couple weeks ago. He'll be a year old next week.


nice dogs Pac how they doin


----------



## PanchoHambre

QSis said:


> Here's my chubby loafer, Bud.
> 
> Lee


Where's the pic Q


----------



## PanchoHambre

Maverick2272 said:


> Here are my two current dogs: Princess is white, we think part Chihuahua and part minature Fox Hound. Lassy is the Beagle, we picked her cause we loved her eyes (well actually they picked us, weird how they do that). In fact, I think all of our dogs picked us. We would go to look at them, and one would always approach us out of the pack and almost instantly start bonding.
> The last one is Ophelia, my Springer Spaniel, she passed away last year after only 14 years with her. She was special, where I went she went and would never leave my side (including in the bathroom!). The most loyal dog I have ever owned, and I wasn't supposed to own her! The breeder made a mistake and delivered her even though the wife had already picked a Cocker Spaniel and we had canceled the order for the Springer Spaniel. I went to see her anyway, and the store owner was concerned as she was cowering in the back of the cage and would not respond to anyone. I opened the cage and she lept into my arms like she had been waiting for me, even gave me a stern "what took you so long?" look.
> True story.



Adorable Mav


----------



## PanchoHambre

Jeekinz said:


> Since I had the cam out over the weekend, here's another one of Bloo.



jeeks Bloo is a beautiful dog. I hope she recovers well from her surgery


----------



## pacanis

It's been a busy eventful morning (shh, she just stopped crying and went to sleep )
Here's a few pics of my new girl, Kimber 
Everybody is being most uncooperative for group photos, especially Petra, who wants nothing to do with her  And Pierce has the foaming mouth thing going on. Poor guy, I knew it would rock his world  especially with him knowing she got lunch and he didn't  But things will settle in soon.


----------



## MrsLMB

Awwww ... very cute pics of your babies !!!!

It will not take long and they will be best buddies.

Congrats on your new addition !!!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. She's something else. I've never seen an 8 wk old so agile with stairs and so bold.


----------



## pacanis

Gee, I just noticed the original link is broken. What a shame 
I wonder if someone said it was too many pages


----------



## Dawgluver

What a little doll!  She's adorable, Pac!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. She's a little sweety. Just melts in your arms when you pick her up.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> It's been a busy eventful morning (shh, she just stopped crying and went to sleep )
> Here's a few pics of my new girl, Kimber
> Everybody is being most uncooperative for group photos, especially Petra, who wants nothing to do with her  And Pierce has the foaming mouth thing going on. Poor guy, I knew it would rock his world  especially with him knowing she got lunch and he didn't  But things will settle in soon.




aww, kimber is one fetching girl, and she has such an expressive face!  how did she come by 'kimber'?

meanwhile, pierce peers down on the newcomer with a look of studied askance--this pic is priceless, pac!


----------



## pacanis

Vit, basically Kimber was a last resort. I just couldn't find any Italian names that grabbed me. And the Romans used way too many syllables, lol. Kimber was a name I had in the back of my mind, so it might as well come to the forefront. And they make a nice looking 1911.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She is just gorgeous!  Kimber...I like it.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Fi 
The others aren't quite as skeptical of her as this anymore


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> Thanks, Fi
> The others aren't quite as skeptical of her as this anymore





pac's two dogs, petra and pierce, extend a special and warm welcome to the new puppy, kimber, upon her arrival.'


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Thanks, Fi
> The others aren't quite as skeptical of her as this anymore



This is just precious. What a sweet face she has. And I love her name.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soon they'll be teaching her the best place to dig.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Soon they'll be teaching her the best place to dig.


 
That would be Pierce. He loves to root around in the yard, but it's his yard so I let him and then scrub his nose off 

Thanks, GG.

I am fortunate in that she is bonding with me immediately. She prefers lying by me feet right now rather than the other dogs. Of course she keeps putting her paws up on the couch because that is where she would rather be, but a few pushes off and she lays right down where she should be.
She sure was raising a fuss when I left the house, but it's all part of the process. She's already familiar with a crate, she just needs to get familiar with her new life.
And I get to practice what I preach in telling people they don't remember how hard it is to raise a puppy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So Kimber didn't mind sleeping in her crate?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So Kimber didn't mind sleeping in her crate?


 
Not for two hours at a time 
Her breeder said she can sleep through the night, so I'm sure she was just whimpering from nerves, but I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Not for two hours at a time
> Her breeder said she can sleep through the night, so I'm sure she was just whimpering from nerves, but I didn't want to take the chance.



So you fit in the crate, too? 

Reminds me of the day I spent sleeping on the floor with Latté, after she was spayed.  Poor baby kept trying to follow me out of the room.  Shrek got up and there I was on the floor with her curled up by me.


----------



## Addie

Teddy's favorite place to take a nap is under my blanket on my bed.


----------



## CrystalWriter

I have a Cairn Terrier named Bailey (though I swear trouble is much better for him) and a Border Collie named Maddie (though shadow is a good description). I'll post piccies once I find my damn USB pen with all our pictures. 

Maddie is quite nervous and recently gone off her food, so I'm currently researching homemade dog meals, to see if I can tempt her back onto her normal canned stuff.


----------



## CatPat

I love this! Dogs and cats are so very precious!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Pac, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Here's a few pics of my new girl, Kimber









Oh, just look at that adorable face!   Oh, just look at the size of those paws! 

She sure has the look of love in those eyes pac.  Hope you got some sleep overnight!


----------



## pacanis

Last night she slept through! Yay! lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Last night she slept through! Yay! lol



Yes, but did you sleep all night?


----------



## pacanis

Pretty much. I felt rested this morning anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Pretty much. I felt rested this morning anyway.



Good, that means you didn't stay awake all night watching the baby sleep.

How are Petra and Pierce doing?  I know Kimber is just remaining adorable.


----------



## pacanis

Pierce and Kimber were actually chasing each other in the yard this morning. It was good to see them playing. And Petra remains tolerant, but did give Kimber a bark of annoyance (not a snarl or anything) when Kimber put her paws up on Petra's back, so that was good, too. They are interacting more and Petra is teaching Kimber manners around other dogs.
Last night while I was cooking was pretty cool because Kimber was laying in the living room with the other dogs, just looking around and not sleeping. When I would check on her she would follow me partway out to the kitchen, then go back. Maybe she was picking up that dogs are not supposed to be underfoot when I'm cooking.
So far so good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good looks and smart, too!


----------



## MrsLMB

That is so cool Pac !!

Dogs have a way of just doing what needs to be done.

I'm so happy to hear that she is earning her way into your pack.

And we can sure tell how proud and happy you are !!


----------



## GotGarlic

She sounds like a real sweetie.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good looks and smart, too!


Ya know, she looks smart.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Last night she slept through! Yay! lol


That sounds like she's just fine with her new surroundings.  You make a great doggie dad!

And rested in the morning?  Hmm, I'm afraid I'm still trying to catch up from when our kids were "twinfants" and we didn't sleep most of their first year.  They'll be 33 this December.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Cheryl J

Pacanis, Kimber is sweet as can be. Love those eyes!   

My daughter Victoria just adopted a rescue pup last month, and we are all so much in love with her!  Her name is Bailey, and she's an 8 month old Husky.  My son-in-law heard about her immediate need for a home from a friend of a friend sort of thing, and next thing we knew, Bailey had a new home.    She has an acre of fenced land to run around in, and is so happy.  She is still at the excitement peeing stage  - I went out to see her yesterday and she peed on my shoe.  

Meet Bailey.  Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Pacanis, Kimber is sweet as can be. Love those eyes!
> 
> My daughter Victoria just adopted a rescue pup last month, and we are all so much in love with her!  Her name is Bailey, and she's an 8 month old Husky.  My son-in-law heard about her immediate need for a home from a friend of a friend sort of thing, and next thing we knew, Bailey had a new home.    She has an acre of fenced land to run around in, and is so happy.  She is still at the excitement peeing stage  - I went out to see her yesterday and she peed on my shoe.
> 
> Meet Bailey.  Isn't she a beauty?



Oh, she's gorgeous, Cheryl!  What a sweet baby!

Pee on your shoe, meh.  Just don't let her see your new bras.  Been there, done that, got chomped.


----------



## pacanis

Wow! Now _those_ are eyes.
Very stunning.


----------



## taxlady

Bailey certainly is a beauty. Is she albino?


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Dawgluver, Pacanis, and Taxlady.  Dawg, I read your story and I'll be sure to tell Victoria to keep her bras out of Bailey's reach. 

Taxlady, no, she's not albino, she just has those ice blue eyes common to Huskies. Albinos lack pigment, so she wouldn't have those dark eyeliner eyes...her eyes would be pink and her nose wouldn't be so dark.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Pacanis, Kimber is sweet as can be. Love those eyes!
> 
> My daughter Victoria just adopted a rescue pup last month, and we are all so much in love with her!  Her name is Bailey, and she's an 8 month old Husky.  My son-in-law heard about her immediate need for a home from a friend of a friend sort of thing, and next thing we knew, Bailey had a new home.    She has an acre of fenced land to run around in, and is so happy.  She is still at the excitement peeing stage  - I went out to see her yesterday and she peed on my shoe.
> 
> Meet Bailey.  Isn't she a beauty?



She is *bee u ti ful*. Love her coat. But oh my. Wait until spring when she starts to shed. Looks like she will be worth it though. What a beautiful coat. Give her a big hug from me. And she can pee on my shoe anytime.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, she's gorgeous, Cheryl!  What a sweet baby!



That's exactly what I was going to say. Gorgeous!


----------



## mmyap

Bailey is a very pretty girl!  She looks so regal.  

My two hooligans shredded a bird all over the yard yesterday. Blech!

I'm not sure if I every posted pics of my two girls.

Sophie, suspect number 1 in the bird massacre.





And her accomplice, Pearl.


----------



## pacanis

Beware the German Shorthair and the Lab, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Pacanis, Kimber is sweet as can be. Love those eyes!
> 
> My daughter Victoria just adopted a rescue pup last month, and we are all so much in love with her!  Her name is Bailey, and she's an 8 month old Husky.  My son-in-law heard about her immediate need for a home from a friend of a friend sort of thing, and next thing we knew, Bailey had a new home.    She has an acre of fenced land to run around in, and is so happy.  She is still at the excitement peeing stage  - I went out to see her yesterday and she peed on my shoe.
> 
> Meet Bailey.  Isn't she a beauty?



Hi Bailey!  She is stunning, Cheryl!


----------



## Addie

Sophie looks like she has a lot of pointer in her. No wonder she is a 'bird dog'!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> Bailey is a very pretty girl!  She looks so regal.
> 
> My two hooligans shredded a bird all over the yard yesterday. Blech!
> 
> I'm not sure if I every posted pics of my two girls.
> 
> Sophie, suspect number 1 in the bird massacre.
> 
> And her accomplice, Pearl.



Yup, they look like perps...cute ones, though.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you all for your comments on sweet Bailey.  Addie....yes...come spring there will be major shedding...she's going to need one of those Furminator thingies to get to the undercoat, for sure.  Especially since we live in a desert area.  

mmyap....Sophie and Pearl are beauties!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you Dawgluver, Pacanis, and Taxlady.  Dawg, I read your story and I'll be sure to tell Victoria to keep her bras out of Bailey's reach.
> 
> Taxlady, no, she's not albino, she just has those ice blue eyes common to Huskies. Albinos lack pigment, so she wouldn't have those dark eyeliner eyes...her eyes would be pink and her nose wouldn't be so dark.


She definitely looks like a husky. I just never saw a white one before.


----------



## pacanis

A couple pics of Kimber from today.
Hanging out on the deck while I was grilling the brats.


And back inside with one of her favorite toys. Her other favorite toy is my German Shepherd's tail


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She's going to be big, look at those paws!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> A couple pics of Kimber from today.
> Hanging out on the deck while I was grilling the brats.
> 
> And back inside with one of her favorite toys. Her other favorite toy is my German Shepherd's tail



Awww, what a cutie!  I think a neighbor in the next subdivision has a dog of the same breed, his coat looks just like Kimber's, but he weighs a lot more.  Like 100 lbs.  He happens to be one of the few big male dogs that Beagle will tolerate and she actually likes him.


----------



## mmyap

Kimber is adorable.  Savor these puppy days.  They pass all to quickly.  What breed is Kimber?


----------



## pacanis

She's a Cane Corso, mmyap.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> She's a Cane Corso, mmyap.



Yes!  That's what our neighbor's dog is too!  Couldn't remember the name.

A sweeter dog you wouldn't find.  He carries his soccer ball all over.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> A couple pics of Kimber from today.
> Hanging out on the deck while I was grilling the brats.
> View attachment 19003
> 
> And back inside with one of her favorite toys. Her other favorite toy is my German Shepherd's tail
> View attachment 19004



kimber is so beautifully brindled. i would love to have a dog like her.


----------



## taxlady

Kimber is a real cutie. Isn't that what tails are for?


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> She definitely looks like a husky. I just never saw a white one before.



It appears as though pure white huskies are kind of rare, from what we've been reading.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Kimber is a real cutie. Isn't that what tails are for?



I was thinking the same thing about tails!   Yes, she sure is a beauty.


----------



## Mad Cook

Well, I have Horse. He's about 21 years old, chestnut with no white markings and 16.2 hands high (that's big if you don't know horses). He's Irish Draught, a breed which was developed as an all-rounder - to pull the plough in the week, take the farmer hunting on Saturday and the Family to church in the trap on Sunday. They are intelligent and noted for their sensible, kind temperament and they are generally very talented jumpers. Along with Thoroughbred and Connemara blood they help to make up the modern Irish Sports Horse (which used to be called the Irish Hunter when fox hunting was more acceptable than it is now).

He used to work on a riding school where I used to hack out. I was the first paying client to hack him out on the road when he was 4+1/2 and we met a fire engine in full cry with its siren blaring. I thought my time had come but he just looked at it and made a mental note and carried on as if nothing unusual had happened. That was when I decided that if he ever came up for sale I would buy him. Mind you, he's terrified of tape measures!

I bought him when he was 9 and introduced him to side saddle which he took to like a duck to water. He doesn't like showing but neither do I so that's OK. He can't jump in the confines of the show jumping ring (the vet thinks he's fractured his pelvis at a very young age - he came from Ireland at 3 yrs old and they hunt them in Ireland at two years old!) but on a cross country course or out with the drag hounds you should see him go! Bev, who used to hunt him side saddle, said that as long as she left him alone to get on with it they would get over any fence. Bev's partner was a former Master of Hounds with the drag pack. He hunted on Horse once and said he was one of the best hunters he'd ever ridden. Proud mummy glowed!

Horse and I were just "happy hackers" but I can't ride anymore as I have a problem with my hip and can't get on but he has several friends who borrow him. One is an ex-mounted policewoman and she's teaching her other half (a 6 foot  policeman) to ride on Horse, and another is 4years old and is led round the farm trail by his mother on foot. Horse takes that job very seriously and is _so_ careful not to put a foot wrong.

My avatar is a not very good picture of him hunting. My other photos of him are on the PC at home. Will try and post them at a later date.


----------



## Addie

*What the latest Rufferee Wears*

Notice the penalty flag in the pocket. Teddy is ready for the football season. Go Pats!


----------



## taxlady

MC, thank you for posting about Horse. I'd love to see the pix you have of him. That's sad that you can't ride him anymore, but at least he is still your friend.


----------



## Addie

I take it his name is Horse. I have a soft spot in me for draught horses. I have yet to come across one that didn't have a gentle nature. They are so eager to please. Definitely pics please.


----------



## pacanis

lol, rufferee.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> lol, rufferee.



You're the first person I thought of when they walked in. I cracked up at the penalty flag in the pocket.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, the flag is a nice touch.


----------



## Andy M.

Pac, Kimber is a beauty.  I'm sorry I missed the pics earlier.  She appears to be a great addition to the family.  She'll fit right in with Pierce and Petra.

I miss having a dog.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Pac, Kimber is a beauty.  I'm sorry I missed the pics earlier.  She appears to be a great addition to the family.  She'll fit right in with Pierce and Petra.
> 
> I miss having a dog.



Condo rules, no pets?


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Condo rules, no pets?



Max pet size is 30 pounds.  They're not allowed to run free or be left out on a leash.  I don't see me walking the dog in 10ºF weather with a 30 mph wind and picking up his poop.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Max pet size is 30 pounds.  They're not allowed to run free or be left out on a leash.  I don't see me walking the dog in 10ºF weather with a 30 mph wind and picking up his poop.



I hear you.  However, there's nothing to walking, we have similar weather, only colder.  Just bundle up.  Beagle is 23 pounds, can hold it for a long time, and we have to walk her on a leash, as she can find any weakness in any fence and could be nicknamed "Houdini".  

Beagles are much more "macho" than, say, Yorkies or poodles.  MinPins, schnauzers, and chihuahuas are slightly macho, but I would highly recommend a beagle.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Andy. She has fit right in all right. She and Pierce have become great playmates.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Pac, Kimber is a beauty.  I'm sorry I missed the pics earlier.  She appears to be a great addition to the family.  She'll fit right in with Pierce and Petra.
> 
> I miss having a dog.



Andy, the powers that be know that having a pet is very beneficial to the elderly. We have three apartments here that have a dog. One has two. You would never know it. Occasionally one might bark in the hall, but one quick bark is not a disturbance to anyone. Too bad condo association haven't found out this fact. Pets are beneficial to anyone.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Notice the penalty flag in the pocket. Teddy is ready for the football season. Go Pats!


Ahhhh! Cute!


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> I hear you. However, there's nothing to walking, we have similar weather, only colder. Just bundle up. Beagle is 23 pounds, can hold it for a long time, and we have to walk her on a leash, as she can find any weakness in any fence and could be nicknamed "Houdini".
> 
> Beagles are much more "macho" than, say, Yorkies or poodles. MinPins, schnauzers, and chihuahuas are slightly macho, but I would highly recommend a beagle.


Many years ago I "acquired" (long story) a German Shepherd. She was a sweetheart and, although rather petite, she looked the part but as we had no history on her the Vet said that, although he was certain she was a pure bred GSD, he would have to put her down on her records as "GSD X". In passing he said that he hoped for my sake that, if she was a crossbreed, a beagle wasn't one of her parents. When I asked why he said that as pets rather than hunting dogs, they were virtually un-trainable!

I've never heard this before or since although a local man walks (or is walked by) a pet beagle which has no manners at all. Mind you that could be the fault of master not dog.

Are they difficult to train as pets?


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> Many years ago I "acquired" (long story) a German Shepherd. She was a sweetheart and, although rather petite, she looked the part but as we had no history on her the Vet said that, although he was certain she was a pure bred GSD, he would have to put her down on her records as "GSD X". In passing he said that he hoped for my sake that, if she was a crossbreed, a beagle wasn't one of her parents. When I asked why he said that as pets rather than hunting dogs, they were virtually un-trainable!
> 
> I've never heard this before or since although a local man walks (or is walked by) a pet beagle which has no manners at all. Mind you that could be the fault of master not dog.
> 
> Are they difficult to train as pets?



I don't think they're difficult to train.  We got Beagle from the pound, when she was about 3.  In the house, she's a perfect lady, and can obey basic commands (sit, stay, shake).  Outside, if left to her own devices, she would chase bunnies till she got completely lost, which is why we walk her on a retractable leash and harness.  She does pretty well on leash, better than a lot of the neighbor dogs.  Beagles were bred to hunt rabbits, and get really focused on that.

Sadly, because of their sweet, docile nature, beagles are also the most used and abused dogs for laboratory experiments.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, the powers that be know that having a pet is very beneficial to the elderly. We have three apartments here that have a dog. One has two. You would never know it. Occasionally one might bark in the hall, but one quick bark is not a disturbance to anyone. Too bad condo association haven't found out this fact. Pets are beneficial to anyone.



Addie,

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/our-pets-37685-5.html#post1313150


----------



## Toffiffeezz

2 of my 3 fuzzies


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Those are pretty fuzzies!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Those are pretty fuzzies!


Yes they are. What are their names?


----------



## Toffiffeezz

taxlady said:


> Yes they are. What are their names?



The grey and white is Big Cat (original I know) and the tabby is Dippy. I got a picture of my other one, and her name is Domino. The other 2 are males. Big Cat and Domino are 7, and Dippy is 4


----------



## taxlady

Toffiffeezz said:


> The grey and white is Big Cat (original I know) and the tabby is Dippy. I got a picture of my other one, and her name is Domino. The other 2 are males. Big Cat and Domino are 7, and Dippy is 4


Domino looks like she has lots of personality - the expression on her face.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

She is definitely the most independent of the 3


----------



## Addie

Tonight when Spike came, Teddy was so hyper. He immediately jumped up on my bed when he came in the door and started to bark. I didn't get to the bed fast enough to give him his screetchies. I sat down and before I could even get my hand up, he started to licking my arm. When he got that all washed, he jumped up on my back and wanted to continue on my neck and hair. I tried to get him to sit down and he was just determined to continue to give me my bath. For the whole three hours he was here, he kept giving out little barks. He wouldn't mind me or Spike. Finally Spike stood up and picked up the leash. Teddy went absolutely ballistic. Spike had him out for more than an hour before finally coming here. So it wasn't a matter that he had to "go." 

We have never seen him like that. I can't help wonder if he ate something on his walk and Spike didn't catch it. He is always stopping to investigate a dead pigeon, squirrel or any other dead thing he comes across. Spike immediately stops him as he knows sometimes folks will poison these critters. I swear Teddy was high on an overdose of coffee.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Toffiffeezz, you have three really pretty kitties!  I bet they all have you totally wrapped around your finger.


----------



## GotGarlic

I caught two of my furballs sleeping in a sun spot yesterday. Bella, short for Belladonna, on the left, and the 18-year-old Elwing on the right.


----------



## taxlady

So sweet GG. Recharging their batteries.


----------



## pacanis

Sweet pic of the kitties.

I need to get some more pics of my little nutball. She's hitting that tall lanky stage already.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Nice pics of all your baby's. Sure brings back memories of our two cats, Minka and Mitzy, and our two dogs Rocky and Penny. If we were to get another pet, it would probably be one of the new Hover Cats. Supposed to be way easier to take care of. And I have heard they dust up their own fur from the floor.


----------



## vitauta

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Nice pics of all your baby's. Sure brings back memories of our two cats, Minka and Mitzy, and our two dogs Rocky and Penny. If we were to get another pet, it would probably be one of the new Hover Cats. Supposed to be way easier to take care of. And I have heard they dust up their own fur from the floor.



aw, rocketj, you had a cat named minka?  every one of my cats was called minka. (i only ever had one kitty at a time, so there was no confusion)


----------



## Addie

We had a window seat for Tasha. Every morning she would get up with my granddaughter and while she was dressing Tasha would jump on her seat and go back to sleep in the sun. Specially in the winter on cold mornings. She loved that seat. It has been almost 20 years since she died and I still miss her.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

vitauta said:


> aw, rocketj, you had a cat named minka?  every one of my cats was called minka. (i only ever had one kitty at a time, so there was no confusion)


Ya, our Minka was a gem. I get up for work at 5am and she was there every morning licking my forehead. We never trained her, and she always beat the alarm clock by about 30 seconds. Although, it was a bit of a pain on weekends....


----------



## CatPat

Mamma and I have to take Kali (my black cat) to the vet. I saw her leave some bloody diarrhea in her litterbox. But she is well otherwise! Her ears are cool, her eyes are clear, her butt has no irritations on it, her nose isn't runny and the only time she sneezes is when she gets water into her nose while drinking from the bathtub faucet.

So, we're going to take her in, along with the poop sample for testing. 

I like the hover cat! Does it vacuum better than my Roomba?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Toffiffeezz

CatPat said:


> Mamma and I have to take Kali (my black cat) to the vet. I saw her leave some bloody diarrhea in her litterbox. But she is well otherwise! Her ears are cool, her eyes are clear, her butt has no irritations on it, her nose isn't runny and the only time she sneezes is when she gets water into her nose while drinking from the bathtub faucet.  So, we're going to take her in, along with the poop sample for testing.  I like the hover cat! Does it vacuum better than my Roomba?  With love, ~Cat



I hope your kitty is alright!


----------



## dorilymeru

*Nice*

Cute


----------



## pacanis

A picture this morning of Petra, my GSD. She was laying down in the snow when I snapped this... of her own accord. Loves cold weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!  Snowfaced!


----------



## pacanis

She loves plopping down in the snow and digging her face in. She's done it since she was a pup.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's a great picture! Love it!


----------



## taxlady

Snow dog!


----------



## GotGarlic

Our sweet 18-year-old Elwing died yesterday. I was feeling pretty sick (side effects from a new med), so DH was home when it happened. I'm so thankful for that. He took this photo of us last fall.


----------



## pacanis

Ah that's too bad. 18 is a long life though.


----------



## Addie

Spike's son had owned a Pit Bull for 18 years. She was the biggest wimp of a dog you could ever come across. She went with Little Spike no matter where he was working. Sure made for a lousy guard dog. All she wanted was to be with Little Spike. 

Last week Little Spike noticed that she had some very large lumps in her tail and couldn't wag it. So he took her to the Vet's. To remove them individually, would have caused too much pain and discomfort. So the vet amputated her tail. A couple of days later Little Spike heard her wheezing. Back to the Vet's. She was filled with cancer. So he called his father and asked him to go with him to the Vet's on Saturday to put her to sleep. Spike brought Teddy with him and went in the room with Little Spike and his dog. Spike was holding Teddy in his arms when after the Vet inserted the needle, Teddy wriggled out of his arms and onto the table and laid down beside Little Spike's dog. He started to lick her face. Little Spike's dog left with a lot of love surrounding her. Spike said that there were three people who left that room crying. The vet said that is the first time she has ever seen that happen. She gave Teddy a hug and a treat for being there for Little Spike's dog when she needed him most. Sheila has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. 

Little Spike grew up with a three legged Pit Bull. Another wimp. They couldn't take her to Little Spike's baseball games. She always wanted to run the bases with the kids on her three legs. She would just tug and tug at her leash to be let go. She was the first dog that Spike and Little Spike had to put down. She too lived to be a ripe old age.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Our sweet 18-year-old Elwing died yesterday. I was feeling pretty sick (side effects from a new med), so DH was home when it happened. I'm so thankful for that. He took this photo of us last fall.
> 
> View attachment 20604



RIP Elwing...condolences GG!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs GG))). I'm sorry to hear the sad news about Elwing. Was Elwing ill?


----------



## Addie

Doesn't seem to have been the best weekend for some furry members of our families. 

 (one for Elwing) RIP Elwing!


----------



## CatPat

Oh I am so very sorry for both of you. This is so very sad.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs GG))). I'm sorry to hear the sad news about Elwing. Was Elwing ill?



Thanks, everyone. She wasn't ill so much as just getting old and slowing down. The last couple of weeks, she started eating and moving around less and less. It was just her time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, RIP, sweet Elwing.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Spike's son had owned a Pit Bull for 18 years. She was the biggest wimp of a dog you could ever come across. She went with Little Spike no matter where he was working. Sure made for a lousy guard dog. All she wanted was to be with Little Spike.
> 
> Last week Little Spike noticed that she had some very large lumps in her tail and couldn't wag it. So he took her to the Vet's. To remove them individually, would have caused too much pain and discomfort. So the vet amputated her tail. A couple of days later Little Spike heard her wheezing. Back to the Vet's. She was filled with cancer. So he called his father and asked him to go with him to the Vet's on Saturday to put her to sleep. Spike brought Teddy with him and went in the room with Little Spike and his dog. Spike was holding Teddy in his arms when after the Vet inserted the needle, Teddy wriggled out of his arms and onto the table and laid down beside Little Spike's dog. He started to lick her face. Little Spike's dog left with a lot of love surrounding her. Spike said that there were three people who left that room crying. The vet said that is the first time she has ever seen that happen. She gave Teddy a hug and a treat for being there for Little Spike's dog when she needed him most. Sheila has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> Little Spike grew up with a three legged Pit Bull. Another wimp. They couldn't take her to Little Spike's baseball games. She always wanted to run the bases with the kids on her three legs. She would just tug and tug at her leash to be let go. She was the first dog that Spike and Little Spike had to put down. She too lived to be a ripe old age.


Pit bulls of all varieties are banned in the UK under the Dangerous Dogs Act along with Japanese tosa, dogo Argentina and another South American dog whose name escapes me. The DDA was needed but is an example of an Act of Parliament passed in a panic and not very well worded.

 Pit bulls over here were used for illegal dog fighting and were generally owned by the sort of thugs you'd expect to be involved in such a foul "sport". The unfortunate thing is that their reputation has spilled over onto Staffordshire bull terriers who mostly have a  very sweet nature and wouldn't hurt a fly and aren't covered by the DDA.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, everyone. She wasn't ill so much as just getting old and slowing down. The last couple of weeks, she started eating and moving around less and less. It was just her time.


I guess that's how most of us would hope our furbabies depart this world. It's still sad and still hurts.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I guess that's how most of us would hope our furbabies depart this world. It's still sad and still hurts.



Yes.  18 years old would be like losing your teenager.


----------



## Somebunny

So sorry about Elwing, GG . It takes a while to get used to them not being there after so many years(our BK passed 2 years ago at age 22/23) hugs to you and RIPPED sweet Elwing
.


----------



## LPBeier

My condolences, GG.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Pit bulls of all varieties are banned in the UK under the Dangerous Dogs Act along with Japanese tosa, dogo Argentina and another South American dog whose name escapes me. The DDA was needed but is an example of an Act of Parliament passed in a panic and not very well worded.
> 
> Pit bulls over here were used for illegal dog fighting and were generally owned by the sort of thugs you'd expect to be involved in such a foul "sport". The unfortunate thing is that their reputation has spilled over onto Staffordshire bull terriers who mostly have a  very sweet nature and wouldn't hurt a fly and aren't covered by the DDA.



I doubt if my grandson would have anything but a Pit Bull. Some towns in this state have also banned them or placed restrictions on them like "always on a leash, six foot high fences, etc. 

The two that my grandson has had, I would put a newborn baby in the same room with. Both of them, just like Teddy were afraid of thunder. His first one with the three legs, (auto accident) went on every job with him. Little Spike would find a nice shady place for her to stay, gave her water, food, and then went to work. She always kept an eye on my grandson when she wasn't sleeping. He works construction. So many of the workers would go right up to her and pat her, play with her, etc. Never barked, growled, or misbehaved in any manner. 

When his girlfriend moved in with him, Sheila immediately attached herself to the girlfriend. My grandson's nose was bent out of shape for a while. All of a sudden his best friend had found a new best friend. It surprised my son and grandson the way Teddy behaved just before she died. Teddy knew. He was going to lose a playmate. He too needed to say his goodbye. 

It is so hard to put an animal down. I have even seen a race horse who leg was bent backwards put down. My 4-H kids watched and started to cry. That is unusual for farm kids to get that upset. They are taught to take something like that in stride. 

Dog fighting and cock fighting are mostly a southern thing in this country. You will find some up north, but not much. 

We had a professional football player that went to prison for maintaining a dog fighting facility. I don't understand that kind of cruelty to animals. When he was raided, the authorities took all the dogs and were able to find places for them to retrain them. They are now all living in homes with children. They are not vicious dogs unless they are trained to be.


----------



## vitauta

GotGarlic said:


> Our sweet 18-year-old Elwing died yesterday. I was feeling pretty sick (side effects from a new med), so DH was home when it happened. I'm so thankful for that. He took this photo of us last fall.
> 
> View attachment 20604




so sorry to hear about your kitty dying, gg. the pic of you two is precious.  remember elwing just that way, all sweet and snuggly at your side.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> The two that my grandson has had, I would put a newborn baby in the same room with.




Addie, I understand that you said this to emphasize how gentle the dogs are, but I would not put a newborn baby in the same room with any animal.  Even the gentlest can do something unexpected.  When my grandson was born we wanted to get a muzzle for our Maltese but we couldn't find one small enough for his tiny little snout.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I understand that you said this to emphasize how gentle the dogs are, but I would not put a newborn baby in the same room with any animal.  Even the gentlest can do something unexpected.  When my grandson was born we wanted to get a muzzle for our Maltese but we couldn't find one small enough for his tiny little snout.



Now I would never leave a baby with Teddy and he is a Maltese. He is so hyper compared to my grandson's dogs. Barks at everything, jumps up on your lap so you can pet him, races around like crazy. And he is not a puppy any more. 

I have known some dog owners that have trained their large security dogs whereby you could feed them a large piece of raw meat and then be able to put your hand in their mouth and remove it. To me that is going too far. 

One time I dated a man that trained Doberman dogs for security. They started out as puppies living with the family. As their training progressed, they still lived with his family, but when he took them out of the house they stayed on a leash all the time. One time we went out dancing and he had the dog with him. He couldn't leave him in the car. When we got up to dance, one arm around me and the other holding the leash. One dance was enough. We both decided to wait another day when he didn't have the dog with him.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> One time I dated a man that trained Doberman dogs for security. They started out as puppies living with the family. As their training progressed, they still lived with his family, but when he took them out of the house they stayed on a leash all the time. One time we went out dancing and he had the dog with him. He couldn't leave him in the car. When we got up to dance, one arm around me and the other holding the leash. One dance was enough. We both decided to wait another day when he didn't have the dog with him.


 To paraphrase the late ex-Princess of Wales "There were three of you in that relationship"!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> To paraphrase the late ex-Princess of Wales "There were three of you in that relationship"!



 Touche.


----------



## CarolPa

A young woman in our area put her newborn in his carrier and set it on the floor while she went to the bathroom.  She had 2 dogs, a Pit Bull and a Husky.  The Husky mauled and killed the child.  Strangely, she fought to have the dog returned to her.  She said she lost her child, don't take her dog away, too.  The dog was eventually euthenized by the authorities.


----------



## taxlady

I spoke with a midwife in Denmark. She worked out in the country and attended many home births. She said there is a way to keep dogs from becoming jealous of the new addition to the family.

You let the dog lick the babies feet, while the baby is still covered in goo from being born. That dog will protect that baby as if it were its own.


----------



## CarolPa

My niece had a dog that always slept beside her bed.  When she got married, they lived in her parent's house, but the dog would not let her new husband get into bed with her.  They had to put the dog in the basement before they went to bed.  After they had a baby, the crib was in their bedroom, and from then on, the dog slept beside the crib.


----------



## CarolPa

Sorry for your loss, GG.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I spoke with a midwife in Denmark. She worked out in the country and attended many home births. She said there is a way to keep dogs from becoming jealous of the new addition to the family.
> 
> You let the dog lick the babies feet, while the baby is still covered in goo from being born. That dog will protect that baby as if it were its own.



That makes sense. Even domesticated farm animals if left to their own devices, will eat the afterbirth. And they lick the newborn all over.


----------



## LPBeier

We got our beloved Joie from friends who had a baby.  Joie kept trying to get to the baby and ripped my friend's stitches in the process.  They kept him in his crate (which they basically did anyway but that is another story) and decided that there wasn't room in their lives anymore for the dog.

I am glad for this, because we had 8 wonderful years with that little ball of fluff and my friend knew he had gone to a good home.

But seriously, I wouldn't have trusted him with babies.  He was okay with children though.  He was a bichon malt-poo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Grandma had an old farm dog, he had been found sleeping around the smudge pots in the fields, hence the name Smudge.  When my sister was born, that dog would not let anyone but Mom and Grandma near the baby.  All her baby pictures had Smudge in them, too.  When Dad got home from Korea, Smudge wouldn't let him near the baby for the first couple days, even though Dad was one of Smudge's best friends.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs GG))). I'm sorry to hear the sad news about Elwing. Was Elwing ill?



TL, I hadn't really thought about this for a while, but Elwing probably did have hyperthyroid disease. We took her to the vet last summer, and he said judging from her age, weight loss and heart rate, she probably had it. We decided not to have her tested and treated because she wasn't suffering and we didn't want to subject her to blood tests and pills at her age. With my own medical problems and costs, we couldn't justify the cost of the iodine treatment you got for Shreddy.

So we gave her the best life we could. We put a heaing pad under a blanket in a big basket on the floor so she had a warm place to sleep. We snuggled a lot and sat on the porch in the sun and she was very talkative  DH is especially chatty with the pets in the  morning and when he gets home from work. It cracks me up to listen to them 

Thanks again for everyone's good thoughts. We have a lot of good memories.


----------



## taxlady

GG, I understand. We thought long and hard before spending the money on the I-131 treatment for Shreddy. Before any treatment, he was hungry all the time and skinny. His vertebrae were protruding a lot and I could feel his ribs too much. I probably wouldn't have done anything about it if he had been happy and comfortable.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Grandma had an old farm dog, he had been found sleeping around the smudge pots in the fields, hence the name Smudge.  When my sister was born, that dog would not let anyone but Mom and Grandma near the baby.  All her baby pictures had Smudge in them, too.  When Dad got home from Korea, Smudge wouldn't let him near the baby for the first couple days, even though Dad was one of Smudge's best friends.



When Mom had Baby Bro, we had the nastiest, most cantankerous cocker spaniel who hated everyone but Mom.  Mom insisted that Dad take anything that smelled like the baby, blankets, diapers, who knows what, home from the hospital, and let that nasty dog sniff it.  And when they brought Baby Bro home, that evil cocker never left his side.

That said, I would never trust any animal to be left alone with a baby or small child.  Beagle is the world's sweetest dog, but is under my watch at all times with little kids.


----------



## CarolPa

Age has a lot to do with the treatment you get for your pets.  We once spend over $1K for surgery on a dog, but he was otherwise young and active and lived another 5-6 years afterwards.  I was still working and we had the money.  The dog we have now is older, at least 13.  The vet wants to do blood work looking for a diagnosis because he has a "rat tail."  His tail doesn't bother him, he's eating, doing his business, normal weight, and we just don't have the money as retirees to be putting money into a pet who is not going to be here much longer, anyway.  This will be our last pet, simply because we cannot afford to give a pet the medical care they so often need.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Age has a lot to do with the treatment you get for your pets.  We once spend over $1K for surgery on a dog, but he was otherwise young and active and lived another 5-6 years afterwards.  I was still working and we had the money.  The dog we have now is older, at least 13.  The vet wants to do blood work looking for a diagnosis because he has a "rat tail."  His tail doesn't bother him, he's eating, doing his business, normal weight, and we just don't have the money as retirees to be putting money into a pet who is not going to be here much longer, anyway.  This will be our last pet, *simply because we cannot afford to give a pet the medical care they so often need*.



And that is why I don't have my own pet also. Plus the cost of food. I will live through Spike's Teddy.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> And that is why I don't have my own pet also. Plus the cost of food. I will live through Spike's Teddy.



When I was growing up my friends had a dog, and every night after dinner, all the scraps from the plate were scraped into the dog's bowl and that was what the dog ate.  That was so common back then.  It is really not recommended to do that because a dog's digestive system is not the same as ours and foods would effect them differently.  Some dog foods can get very expensive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Our sweet 18-year-old Elwing died yesterday. I was feeling pretty sick (side effects from a new med), so DH was home when it happened. I'm so thankful for that. He took this photo of us last fall.



GG, I am so sorry your sweet Elwing is gone.  :'(  Big hugs to you.


----------



## CarolPa

My dog likes to lick the inside of my shoes after I take them off.  Why is that?  It's so weird.  When I go to bed, I kick off the slip-ons I wear around the house, and then I can hear him over there shuffling around and when I look, his snout is deep into my shoe.  He used to carry my shoes out into the hallway, but he hasn't done that for a while.  He's a tiny Maltese, and I would like to know how he gets those shoes out into the hall, but he only does it in the middle of the night.  At first we thought we had a ghost the first couple times we got up and found the shoes in the hallway.  This was during the time when I was in the hospital every few months, and it seemed that every time he did that I ended up in the hospital.  So I am really glad he quit doing it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I just discovered Nimbus (a.k.a. His Most Royal Highness the Supreme Fluffy-butt) will allow me to scratch his head to the beat of Panic at the Disco's cover of "What's This?" from "The Nightmare Before Christmas". The beat of "The Copper Wars" by The Cog is Dead is, apparently, also tolerable for head scratching. Making him dance to any songs is, however, completely unacceptable. Not that I thought I'd actually get away with it but I figured since he was being so accomodating it was worth a try.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got my last set of scratches healed and you pose such a challenge.  Latté is sleeping, she should be receptive to a good rhythmic skritch... 

Torment a cat time...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lol. Go get that kitty!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She's humming like an Evinrude...apparently she likes it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

It's because cats are weird.


----------



## LPBeier

Yesterday Monkey and I built a shelf.  It is one of those wooden 13" cubes and this one has three horizontal shelves for paper and two half vertical dividers.  I made up the cube and she jumped in as I was screwing the top on.  

I slid the first divider in and she moved over, same with the second and third.  As I put the first half-wall in she was pretty well scrunched in as much as she could be.  I tried to put the last piece in and she just sat there willing me to just try and get her to vacate the premises.  

But I then turned on her laser beam and all resolve went out the window as she worshiped the little red dot!


----------



## taxlady

What's the difference  between people and cats?

Cats like noogies.


----------



## LPBeier

Yup.  They do.

I swear that Monkey wakes me up just to give her a noogie.  If I am in my chair on a bad night she will jump on my lap and nudge my chin with the top of her head.  when I take my hand and scratch her there, she sits and enjoys it then jumps down and goes back into her "fort" to sleep.

Thanks cat, now I'm awake! 

I really do love my cat, honest.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww, I love the kitty stories.    LP, the shelves you put together sound nice.  My kitty loves to insert himself in any projects I've got going on, too. 

One or two of you may remember that my Blackee was bitten by another cat last month and had to have surgery.  Almost all of his fur has grown back, and he is doing great!  I couldn't find the original post, I could have sworn I put it here in this thread.


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl, I am so glad Blackee is doing better.  I do remember his ordeal.  It is as traumatic for us as it is for them when they are in distress.

Monkey was a surprise addition to our family and while her kitten antics are sometimes wearing on our 10 year old dog, Violet, and us, she is a breath of fresh air as well.

Speaking of her, she just came into my office, jumped up, said hi and is now curled up in the middle of Violet's big bed. It is so funny to see this little black fur ball in the middle of a four by four foot dog bed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't know who likes the night time ritual of noogies more, me or Latté.  I lay in proper cat bed position, she gets comfy and I fall asleep during the scritches, while she hums away.


----------



## taxlady

You guys keep equating scritches and noogies. Do you mean the same kind of noogies that I mean, like Three Stooges noogies? I mean the ones where you use a knuckle to rub hard on the top of the head or on the forehead. You know, the kind that people hate and I think they hurt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté appreciates either...of course, I don't do noogies hard, I like my hands on the ends of my arms.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy pushes into noogies until we do them hard enough.


----------



## LPBeier

That's what Monkey does - pushes her head into your hand.  I thought it was just a her thing, but Shreddy does it too! 

I put her laser dot on for her this afternoon while I was watching the hockey game.  I did it twice for five minutes.  After the second time, she walked around the base and then laid in front of it.  She pawed the spot where the beam comes out trying to make it work.  I have got to keep my camera in the living room - this cat is hilarious!


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Cheryl, I am so glad Blackee is doing better. I do remember his ordeal. It is as traumatic for us as it is for them when they are in distress.
> 
> Monkey was a surprise addition to our family and while her kitten antics are sometimes wearing on our 10 year old dog, Violet, and us, she is a breath of fresh air as well.
> 
> Speaking of her, she just came into my office, jumped up, said hi and is now curled up in the middle of Violet's big bed. It is so funny to see this little black fur ball in the middle of a four by four foot dog bed!


 
Thank you, LP.  Yes, it's hard on us when our furbabies are hurt or sick.  Blackee has been so funny lately too, he is 13 years old and has just found out that chasing his tail is lots of fun.   Right now he is pouncing on imaginary prey in the living room.  It's just a piece of fuzz.  lol

Monkey sounds like a hoot!


----------



## LPBeier

I am not trying to make this thread all about Monkey, but I had to share this.  I decided to sort out my card making supplies and get that part of the room in order.  I opened the bottom drawer and got called away.  This is what I saw when I came back.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

LP Yes.   I daren't close a desk drawer,  dresser drawer OR THE DRYER without double checking first.   Helpers.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I am not trying to make this thread all about Monkey, but I had to share this.  I decided to sort out my card making supplies and get that part of the room in order.  I opened the bottom drawer and got called away.  This is what I saw when I came back.



Awwww.  She's just precious!  And so helpful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are forever opening something and having a cat pop out, drawers, doors, closets, boxes...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are forever opening something and having a cat pop out, drawers, doors, closets, boxes...



Monkey is the first cat I have had that has been like this.  So if I have all these "first time Mom" stories, that's how I feel!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté almost got herself shut in the office this morning, I didn;t notice her follow me in, she zoomed out the door as it was closing.  We keep it closed for the correct humidity level because of all the guitars.  She would have been in there until Shrek wandered in at some point today.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Latté almost got herself shut in the office this morning, I didn;t notice her follow me in, she zoomed out the door as it was closing.  We keep it closed for the correct humidity level because of all the guitars.  She would have been in there until Shrek wandered in at some point today.




My dog does that constantly with the DH's computer room.  We start looking all over for him when he disappears.  He will not bark etc to let us know where he is.  He just sits patiently by the door until someone comes and opens it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Latté almost got herself shut in the office this morning, I didn;t notice her follow me in, she zoomed out the door as it was closing.  We keep it closed for the correct humidity level because of all the guitars.  She would have been in there until Shrek wandered in at some point today.


Wouldn't she start singing?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Wouldn't she start singing?



Not until I would be gone and Shrek was still sleeping when I left.  Latté has been known to hang out for a couple hours before she decides it's time for her to be "out".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Latté almost got herself shut in the office this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taxlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't she start singing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessFiona60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not until I would be gone and Shrek was still sleeping when I left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That certainly isn't my idea of an acceptable alarm clock!  I'd rather be wakin' to the smell of bacon.


----------



## CatPat

Dogs and cats are so funny!

I took Azia to the vet today, for I found a lump on her chest. I can't remember what he said of it, but he drew fluid from it and looked at it.

He said it's nothing to worry about and I am so relieved! I think it was sebacious something. 

My Azia is so precious. I love it when she farts and tries to run away from it! Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi ~Cat!

Sebaceous Cyst, nothing to worry about.


----------



## cave76

Here's an 'adorable' wake up service. (IF you want to be awakened, that is!)

OMG corgi alarm clock | video by Say OMG


----------



## pacanis

My GSD gets those cysts now and then. The first one the vet cut it out while she sat on the table. Quite the root. The second I squeezed myself to empty it and olive colored goop shot 12 feet across the room and stuck to the wall.
Oh, nobody is eating are they?


----------



## CarolPa

My poor little doggie had a bad night.  He is afraid of thunder and lightening and wants up on the bed with us, which we allow, rather than having him pester us all night.  Last night it was raining, but not storming, so when he started beating on the  bed with his paws, DH kept telling him to get back in his bed.  Then he started running up and down the hallway.  DH got up to see what the fuss was about, followed him out into the kitchen, where his water bowl was bone dry.  He just wanted a drink of water!  Poor baby.  We need to teach him how to turn on the water.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> Here's an 'adorable' wake up service. (IF you want to be awakened, that is!)
> 
> OMG corgi alarm clock | video by Say OMG



Okay,  now I want one...


----------



## LPBeier

I'll send you Violet.  Only she's a lot bigger than a corgi and a lot more persistent!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, want the corgi...


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, want the corgi...


The very dog for a Princess. ("Our own dear Queen" has corgis)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yup, Corgis and I add Siamese Cats...


----------



## LPBeier

TB has returned to computer programming after 10 years away from it.  It is just a hobby right now, but he is writing a program for his driving job and tonight he was working on a key part.  Sometimes if he gets too intense he forgets to back up regularly.  The program does periodic backups but you never know when it did the last one.

Anyway, Monkey was snooping around the office and turned off the UPS (uninterruptable power source).  Obviously it can be interrupted if someone steps on the switch.  Thankfully there was an autosave a couple of minutes before the incident or we might be missing a cat.  

Also, Violet hates the high pitch sound of the UPS so I had to run and get her Thundershirt and put it on her, then cuddle with her on the bed.  

It's funny - 10 minutes after the thing happened, Monkey is on TB's lap and he is scratching behind her ears.  He wouldn't really through her out!


----------



## CarolPa

Do those thundershirts work?  When we first got Pupper he was 5 years old.  On the 4th of July we were sitting out on the porch watching the fireworks down the road.  When we came in, we couldn't find him anywhere.  Finally I found him.  He had crawled behind my computer desk and had gotten himself all tangled up in the wires.  He was stuck and we couldn't get him out.  Finally, we just pulled all the wires out of the back of the computer to get him out.  Now we have it blocked off so he can't get back there.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Do those thundershirts work?...


 
Sometimes. Like most holistic or natural type fixes, they work on some and not on others.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I sing Ted's Thunder Song.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, Corgis and I add* Siamese Cats*...



I've always thought that if there's such a thing as reincarnation I would like to come back as a Siamese cat.

They can be as naughty as they want and their owners just coo: *Oh, isn't that SO like a Siamese?* and then cuddle them (if they can, because Siamese don't allow cuddling unless it's their idea!)


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Do those thundershirts work?



It sure works for Violet.  When she gets scared (thunder, UPS's, firecrackers, any loud or shrill noise) I bring it out and she just stands there while I put it on.  Then we have a cuddle on the bed and she stays there and goes to sleep.  Without the shirt, she would be anxious for hours after.  

We started her with it the way they recommended.  We folded it up and put some treats on it.  Then, when she was calm, I put it on.  But I am constantly "dressing her up" in t-shirts and stuff and she is so patient.  Then, the first time we had thunder, I put it on and she seemed to really enjoy it.  Now, it is just the norm to put it on when something bothers her.

But I agree with Pac, it will work with some and not others.  We just got lucky.


----------



## CarolPa

One year we thought we would take Pupper outside with us and hold him.  First pop, he was in the house.  Now DH leaves him in the house with a radio blaring.


----------



## cave76

I knew and lived with a German Shorthaired Pointer for a while. Best darn Pointer for hunting. Although I'm not fond of hunting, I can appreciate a dog doing what it's best at.

At the gun range he would sleep calmly while guns of all types were going off around  him.

Let the tiniest roll of thunder sound way in the distance---- he became a quivering mass of dog, sitting on laps, huddled under the covers. Poor thing; I felt so sorry for him.

When he died his ashes were scattered over the gun range at the 200 line, a fitting place for him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> I've always thought that if there's such a thing as reincarnation I would like to come back as a Siamese cat.
> 
> They can be as naughty as they want and their owners just coo: *Oh, isn't that SO like a Siamese?* and then cuddle them (if they can, because Siamese don't allow cuddling unless it's their idea!)



Yeah, I've been stiff pawed many times.  Every once in a while I can pick Latté up and she welcomes it as long as I stand still and let her down within 30 seconds.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Meanwhile, our mutt of a cat rubs your ankle if you aren't headed to your chair fast enough. I can almost see her tapping her foot as I try to get myself settled in so that I'm comfortable when she hops up on me. After all, it's all about HER comfort!  Some nights I have to push her off after a couple hours because my legs have fallen asleep.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I've been stiff pawed many times.  Every once in a while I can pick Latté up and she welcomes it as long as I stand still and let her down within 30 seconds.



Siamese cats invented the phrase* It's All About Me.*

Remember this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdDla0QW844


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> Siamese cats invented the phrase* It's All About Me.*
> 
> Remember this?



Oh yes!  My Aunt had Siamese that were horrible cats.  It wasn't until I got Latté that I appreciated Siamese cats...mostly because they are not people cats, they are a person cat.  And I am Latté's person...it's taken her almost 5 years (since he retired) to allow Shrek to pet and scritch her.


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> Siamese cats invented the phrase* It's All About Me.*
> ...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdDla0QW844


That seems to apply to almost all cats.


----------



## cave76




----------



## Sophia5

I have two cats that are all that.  They own the house or so they think.  Mitts and Spankie really feel like they have the rights to anything in the house.


----------



## tinlizzie

Say, cat folk -- need some advice here, please. One of my kitties has had a very stuffy nose for several days now.  Short of a vet, what can I do at home to help relieve it?  I suspected an allergic reaction to some new dry food, but that's been gone for 5 or 6 feedings with no improvement.  He seems to feel OK -- eating & litterbox use fine.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Springtime allergies?  How is the humidity this time of year in Florida?

I have 2 coughing kitties right now, but I suspect it's a change in the litter I was buying.


----------



## taxlady

Sorry Lizzie, I have no idea.


----------



## CarolPa

My little Pupper is starting to have trouble jumping up onto the couch.  He's 13 or so.  He jumps up, but falls back.  That's how my last dog injured his eye.  Fell back and hit the edge of the coffee table.  We have put Pupper's afghan on the floor thinking he will choose to stay down, but he's determined to be on the couch. Poor doggie.


----------



## taxlady

Carol, if he is allowed on the couch, why not put a step in front of the couch so it's easier for him to get up.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Carol, if he is allowed on the couch, why not put a step in front of the couch so it's easier for him to get up.



Some Walgreens sell pet steps.  I think places like Petco might too.  I built Beagle's from a kit from Drs Smith and Foster, she loves them.


----------



## Addie

Spike has a set for Teddy because his bed is so high. It even has "brass railings" that match the headboard and foot board on the dog's bed. Is this dog spoiled? The only time Teddy goes up on the bed is if he needs to wakeup Spike because he NEEDS to go out now, or during a thunderstorm.


----------



## CarolPa

I doubt if he would use a step.  Neither he nor our other dog have ever been able to jump onto the bed.  We have a cedar chest at the foot of the bed and I tried to teach them to jump onto the cedar chest and then onto the bed and they just couldn't get the drift.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> Say, cat folk -- need some advice here, please. One of my kitties has had a very stuffy nose for several days now.  Short of a vet, what can I do at home to help relieve it?  I suspected an allergic reaction to some new dry food, but that's been gone for 5 or 6 feedings with no improvement.  He seems to feel OK -- eating & litterbox use fine.  Thanks for any suggestions.



Lizzie it found this - hope it helps. Home Remedies for a Cat's Stuffy Nose | eHow


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Lizzie it found this - hope it helps. Home Remedies for a Cat's Stuffy Nose | eHow


I can just see me trying to put drops in Shreddy's nose.  I might succeed the first time.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> Carol, if he is allowed on the couch, why not put a step in front of the couch so it's easier for him to get up.



We had to make a ramp for our large dog to get in the back of the pick-up truck. The right shaped pillows would also work for your dog to get up on the couch. 

(I thought ALL dogs were allowed on the furniture!)


----------



## Mad Cook

tinlizzie said:


> Say, cat folk -- need some advice here, please. One of my kitties has had a very stuffy nose for several days now. Short of a vet, what can I do at home to help relieve it? I suspected an allergic reaction to some new dry food, but that's been gone for 5 or 6 feedings with no improvement. He seems to feel OK -- eating & litterbox use fine. Thanks for any suggestions.


 Have a look at this 
http://www.justanswer.com/pet-cat/17u1l-cat-sniffling-sounds-congested.html


----------



## pacanis

Mine aren't!
Where would I sit?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My cats only want to get up on the furniture if they have to puke, or spit up a hairball.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, why is it that dogs will seek a corner and cats will seek someplace noticeable?
Wait, that's a stupid question.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Yes, why is it that dogs will seek a corner and cats will seek someplace noticeable?
> Wait, that's a stupid question.


I find that cats will seek some place high.


----------



## pacanis

When I had a cat I found he wouldn't seek anywhere. He would puke wherever he happened to be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I can just see me trying to put drops in Shreddy's nose.  I might succeed the first time.


I liked "take the cat in the bathroom when you shower". Um, I take lukewarm ones so there's no steam.  Besides, if she's in there when I start the water she yells at the top of her little kitty lungs and scratches at the door!  No way could I take her caterwauling for the five or so minutes I'm under the water...and neither could the door.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Mine aren't!
> Where would I sit?


Good Lord pac, those are some big puppies! I wouldn't be the one who had to do doggie doodie duty.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Mine aren't!
> Where would I sit?



  Good question!  Beagle can take up the whole bed all by her 23 lb self!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I liked "take the cat in the bathroom when you shower". Um, I take lukewarm ones so there's no steam.  Besides, if she's in there when I start the water she yells at the top of her little kitty lungs and scratches at the door!  No way could I take her caterwauling for the five or so minutes I'm under the water...and neither could the door.


It wouldn't work for me either. I have to leave the door open or I can't breathe and get dizzy.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> Mine aren't!
> Where would I sit?



You would  just have to sit on the floor, silly. 

Or the dogs can sit on your lap. Wish I could show  you the picture of my Great Dane (dog, not Hamlet) sitting on my lap.


----------



## cave76

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My cats only want to get up on the furniture if they have to puke, or spit up a hairball.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> Yes, why is it that dogs will seek a corner and cats will seek someplace noticeable?
> Wait, that's a stupid question.



Shore is! 

My Siamese cat threw up his just eaten can of chopped liver in the floor heater---- a grill  that only had on and off and was in the middle of the room---- While it was going full bore! Took months for that smell to dissipate!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Yes, why is it that dogs will seek a corner and cats will seek someplace noticeable?
> Wait, that's a stupid question.


I thought you meant where they want to hang out. 


taxlady said:


> I find that cats will seek some place high.





pacanis said:


> When I had a cat I found he wouldn't seek anywhere. He would puke wherever he happened to be.


Yup, wherever they happen to be. Like sitting on the back of the couch while I was taking a nap on the couch.  I pretty much woke up yelling at the cat. Most unpleasant.


----------



## pacanis

I always hated putting my hand in cold cat puke when pushing back the covers and getting out of bed in the morning. Of course he would just find a dry spot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yup, wherever they happen to be. Like sitting on the back of the couch while I was taking a nap on the couch.  I pretty much woke up yelling at the cat. Most unpleasant.



I have a definite knee jerk reaction when I hear that noise in my sleep, both cats go flying, I don't care who the culprit is.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

A favorite depository seems to be the fringe on the oriental carpets.  

I keep the long haired one brushed.  She loves being brushed actually.  Even so, she works until she creates dread locks when giving herself a bath.  Many hours of daily primping.  She is very patient and allows me to work them out, with a little tugging and pulling.  Otherwise,  she works them out herself and then, ugh, she eats them.  And we all know what happens then.   The young'un doesn't care for much brushing, so I give her a quick once over as best as possible.   
This seems to cut down on spewing hairballs. 

And yes,  I have learned to check the bed and pillows for any surprises before getting into bed.    Uck.


----------



## Cheryl J

My kitty is prowling around the lawn right now eating bits of grass here and there. He prefers the most tender blades of grass in which to create his yaks. 

He's not going to be allowed inside for a while.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a definite knee jerk reaction when I hear that noise in my sleep, both cats go flying, I don't care who the culprit is.


Yeah, I think it was the sound that woke me. I knew right away when I woke up. No confusion whatsoever.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> My kitty is prowling around the lawn right now eating bits of grass here and there.  He prefers the most tender blades of grass in which to create his yaks.
> 
> He's not going to be allowed inside for a while.


People keep telling me that cats eat greens to help with their digestion. I don't think that's it. They eat them to make it easier to hork.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taxy, I think so too!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> People keep telling me that cats eat greens to help with their digestion. I don't think that's it. They eat them to make it easier to hork.



Yup.  Beagle will also eat greens when she has a digestive upset, but we think she just wants to hork as well.  She will frantically search out anything green, including grass, house plants and carpet.  Schefellera has a caustic chemical, and is not good for animals as we found when she tried to purge herself.  Also not good for the schefellera.


----------



## Cheryl J

I didn't know that dogs do that as well.  But I've had cats more than dogs.  Good to know about the schefellera plants.


----------



## Cheryl J

Pac, I loved the pics of your dogs.  They sure are big, and look so comfy laying there in the sun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I think it was the sound that woke me. I knew right away when I woke up. No confusion whatsoever.



It's the only sound that wakes me up clear, lucid and ready to Kung Fu me some cats.


----------



## Cheryl J

That IS an awful sound, for sure!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the only sound that wakes me up clear, lucid and ready to Kung Fu me some cats.


Yup, me too.

I remember being woken by "You better get up. A firefighter just told me the building next door is on fire." I jumped out of bed and got dressed, but I was running around like a headless chicken. Definitely not clear and lucid.


----------



## LPBeier

Monkey insists in coming into the bathroom with me, no matter the reason.  If I kick her out, she sneaks right back in or howls at the door. When I shower, she has been known to sit on the far outer corner of the tub and peak in.  I take hot steamy showers so maybe she will never get a cold! 

I do feel like I have a peeping tom or a stalker though....just as long as it isn't "Psycho".   We watched "Hitchcock" the other night.


----------



## taxlady

I had a cat who always wanted to sit on the edge of the tub when my then boyfriend took a bath (I'm a shower person, I seldom take a bath, even when I have a good tub). He let his tail float in the water, but didn't notice. I guess the bath water was just the right temperature. He hopped off the edge of the tub; flicked his tail in the air and it was heavy with water, so it continued and wacked him on the head. Poor guy ran like all get out. He had been attacked by a wet monster.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> .. Beagle can take up the whole bed all by her 23 lb self!


I love Himself dearly but we sleep separately because his snoring keeps me up. He has the king bed, while I am happily and quietly sleeping on the futon mattress. Somehow our 12 pound cat can take up the entire king bed in such a manner Himself is constantly changing positions and sides of the bed. However, if LittleBit decides she wants to sleep with me she ends up all curled up on the outside bottom corner of the mattress.  Why? Because when she visits Himself he pets her, but if she comes in with me I move her to the foot of the bed. Now she goes there on her own. Now tell me WHO can be taught?


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I love Himself dearly but we sleep separately because his snoring keeps me up. He has the king bed, while I am happily and quietly sleeping on the futon mattress. Somehow our 12 pound cat can take up the entire king bed in such a manner Himself is constantly changing positions and sides of the bed. However, if LittleBit decides she wants to sleep with me she ends up all curled up on the outside bottom corner of the mattress.  Why? Because when she visits Himself he pets her, but if she comes in with me I move her to the foot of the bed. Now she goes there on her own. Now tell me WHO can be taught?



Many a loving marriage has been saved because the wise couple had the good sense to sleep in separate rooms.


----------



## LPBeier

When TB is sleeping in the bed by himself, Violet is always curled up as close to him as she can possible get.  I need to move around a lot because of my body pain - I can't stay in one position too long (which is why I wake up so much).

So, when I am sleeping alone in the bed Violet takes up all of TB's side and leaves me alone.  When we are both in it, she gets down and goes and sleeps in one of her many beds around the house.  She will come up again in the night, but when I move, she's gone. 

Now that I have been sleeping a lot in my chair, Vi has started taking over my side and looks pretty ticked when I decide to crawl in during the night.  I feel like the "other woman"!


----------



## pacanis

Cheryl J said:


> Pac, I loved the pics of your dogs. They sure are big, and look so comfy laying there in the sun.


 
Thanks. It was one of the rare times all three were actually sleeping during the day at the same time.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thank you, LP and Mad Cook, for the catsnot sites.  He's about the same this morning -- I'm hoping to play the waiting game for a few more days.
I'll post his photo if I can get it to work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice Tux!  He's beautiful!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nice Tux!  He's beautiful!


Yes!

I hope it's just something minor like a cold and that he gets over it quickly. I have a friend with an asthmatic cat who has to use a puffer!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

tinlizzie, you have a very handsome kitty! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, all.  My other cat is his litter-mate brother; carbon copy except for the chin.


----------



## LPBeier

Lizzie, he is very handsome!


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle would love to cuddle with him, and would probably get her nose damaged trying...


----------



## Addie

I was just looking at a list of cats that love attention and will play with you very readily. Two caught my eye. The first one was Siamese. When my daughter died, my granddaughter had a Siamese that was absolutely devoted to her. If it weren't for Tasha, I don't know how my GD would have gotten through the days after. The only time she every bothered with me was if DG went away for the weekend and Tasha needed and wanted some attention. Then she would jump up on my bed and sleep on the pillow next to my head.

The other cat we had was a Maine Coon. I didn't know the name of it at the time, but everything the article said was so true. That cat grew to be huge. The article said they are the "raccoons" of the cat family. She loved to pounce on my feet as I was walking around the house. And as any of the kids were walking down the long hall, she would come out of one of the rooms and stalk them. Then she would dash in front of them and let out a howl that could be heard outside. She loved to play and gave the family hours of laughter. Anything and everything in the world was just a toy for her. Of the two, I think I loved the Maine Coon the most.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I think I loved the Maine Coon the most.



If I didn't need the sadomasochism (with no sexual overtones) relationship  I had with my Siamese cats, a Maine Coone would be my choice.

If a person wants a lap kitty, I've heard that Scottish Folds are good for that.


----------



## tinlizzie

My stepdaughter is nuts about her Maine Coon.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> My stepdaughter is nuts about her Maine Coon.


Gorgeous! But, all the Maine coon cats I have seen were gorgeous.


----------



## cave76

This is where my daughters Maine Coon resided on her desk.


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> This is where my daughters Maine Coon resided on her desk. (pic removed)


Another gorgeous Maine coon cat, just like I said.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cute 'In box,' Cave.

True, Taxy, true.

I liked watching the TV show, 'My Cat from Hell,' just to see the varieties he came across.  All beautiful.  All kinda nuts.


----------



## pacanis

This thread has gone to the cats


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> This thread has gone to the cats



Awww, are you and your puppy babies feeling left out? We love them too Pac.

I didn't know that our cat was a Maine Coon. We just called it a Tabby Cat. Everyone in the household loved that cat. She was so playful. She loved to sleep on the area rug right in the middle of the floor. We would be watching TV, and all of a sudden she would wake up and jump up and pounce as if she was catching a mouse. We named her Starlight. The very tip of her tail was all white. I mentioned that it looked like the North Star. My daughter loved that cat. She died on the bathroom floor from old age while the kids were at school. Maureen was heartbroken. To the day she died, she would always accuse me of getting rid of her, not her dying. I could never convince her I love that cat also. Except in the spring when she would start to shed. 

We were in the middle of moving. All the furniture was on the moving truck. Starlight chose that time to have a litter of six kittens. I put her and her kittens in a box and one of the movers put the box on his lap. That was the first thing they carried into the house. I put all of them with the box in the one room that I told the movers not to place anything in. She deserved privacy. She must have met up with another Maine Coon because all the kittens had that very distinctive mark right in the middle of the forehead. After she finished nursing her babies, we had her spayed. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maine_Coon_Cat


----------



## pacanis

Left out? Not at all.
But how many chances do you get to post a picture of Bill the Cat? lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Left out? Not at all.
> But how many chances do you get to post a picture of Bill the Cat? lol



Not many


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not many


 






Like


----------



## Cheryl J

Such beautiful kitties....I love the "inbox cat"! 

Bill the Cat is hilarious - I forgot about him until now! 

My daughter has a sweet black and white Scottish fold named Beau.  He's about 10 years old now, and had an interesting adventure 4 years ago.  Soon after my daughter brought home my newborn grandson, Beau freaked out from the baby crying and bolted out the door when they were bringing in groceries.  Daughter was devastated, posted a pic of Beau and her phone number, and stapled the pics on poles, fences, anywhere she could.  They live in a large city, and she finally gave up hope of finding him.

3 months later, a very nice man called my daughter at 10PM and said he thought he saw Beau in his backyard.  She went over there with his kitty treats and his carrier, not very hopeful.  It did turn out to be Beau after all!  Skinny, ragged, and scared, but Beau.   The cat had crossed 8 lanes of busy Magic Mountain Parkway in Valencia and managed to survive.  He doesn't go near the doors anymore.


----------



## cave76

Cheryl J said:


> It did turn out to be Beau after all!  Skinny, ragged, and scared, but Beau.   The cat had crossed 8 lanes of busy Magic Mountain Parkway in Valencia and managed to survive.  He doesn't go near the doors anymore.



That's wonderful----and sounds like a smaller version of Homeward Bound, which made me cry. (I cry in animal movies but rarely cry when humans get hurt/lost etc. My bad.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> That's wonderful----and sounds like a smaller version of Homeward Bound, which made me cry. (I cry in animal movies but rarely cry when humans get hurt/lost etc. My bad.)



Emotions get the better of me, animal or human.  Happy or sad can make me tear up.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pacanis said:


> When I had a cat I found he wouldn't seek anywhere. He would puke wherever he happened to be.


 
If it's the middle of the night, with no one around, they will target a place they are sure I will be walking in my bare feet. I had one of them, I'm never sure which one, spit a hairball right into my slipper!


----------



## Dawgluver

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If it's the middle of the night, with no one around, they will target a place they are sure I will be walking in my bare feet. I had one of them, I'm never sure which one, spit a hairball right into my slipper!



Another reason I adore dogs.  If they have to go, they tell you, they don't hide it. If they have to hork, they will do it right in front of you if you don't quite get their drift.


----------



## Zereh

Ms Drama, sitting on my feet to subtly remind me that we are nearly THREE MINUTES LATE leaving for our last walk of the day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Walkies!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Zereh said:


> Ms Drama, sitting on my feet to subtly remind me that we are nearly THREE MINUTES LATE leaving for our last walk of the day!



Aww, sweetness!

Beagle keeps trying to bump food time back in 5 minute increments.  She does not understand that no food comes until 3:30.  Oh, OK, 3:20.  

Somebody got trained here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm so glad I am not home most of the time when the cats start whining at Shrek for their dinner.  It used to be 4:30 PM, he's given in so many times it is now 3'30 PM...they start at 2:30...


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Emotions get the better of me, animal or human. Happy or sad can make me tear up.


 
Oh my gosh, me too.  If anyone cries in my presence, so do I. It doesn't have to even be in front of me, come to think of it.  I've had happy and sad tears on occasion just from reading this forum. 

Cave, thank you for your comment on little Beau cat.


----------



## cave76

Cheryl J said:


> Cave, thank you for your comment on little Beau cat.



_“We need another and a wiser and perhaps a more mystical concept of animals. In a world older and more complete than ours they move finished and complete, gifted with extensions of the senses we have lost or never attained, living by voices we shall never hear. They are not brethren, they are not underlings; they are other nations, caught with ourselves in the net of life and time, fellow prisoners of the splendour and travail of the earth.” 
― Henry Beston
_


----------



## cave76

Difference between dogs and cats:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTbbYLvhDSM


----------



## CatPat

Oh sweet Beau! 

I always cry also. I have to leave my poor cats behind when I go back home, but they will be with Gwen. I am taking Azia with me this time.

After this, I'm taking all 3 of them. I'm already so upset. As you saw in my post of changes, later on I will take my cats also.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

I'm worried about Shreddy. He has gotten very, very fussy about food. He  asks for food and then eats a mouthful or looks at and at me and walks  away. Yesterday he hardly ate anything. He was walking around without  having his tail in the air. He also has the foulest belches one could  imagine. He seems a little better today. He ate the leftover food  overnight and has his tail back up.

I phoned the vet for an appointment yesterday. I guess they were closed for Easter Monday. I left a message.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Might have been a bit constipated and it resolved itself overnight.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Might have been a bit constipated and it resolved itself overnight.


No sign of that in the box, which he is still using. I may have to start keeping track.

I have an appointment for this afternoon.


----------



## cave76

Tax, You said your cat belched. Perhaps the reason for his tail being down (and now up) was a gastric problem that didn't involve the nether end but the upper end. Maybe the belches got rid of the gas that made your kitty feel bad.

But it's a good thing you'll be seeing the vet just to set your mind at ease.


----------



## taxlady

I'm not sure if belch is quite the right word. He does this funny chewing thing and then the foul air appears. It's been getting worse for about two weeks, maybe a little longer. I think there may be some gastric upset. The foul smell isn't all the time, but often. Yeah, I will be anxious at least until we have seen the vet. Appointment at 15h40 today. Stirling is coming with me. It's in town, so the drive will probably be a half hour or more and then I will have to find parking.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww...poor Shreddy.   Sure hope he feels better very soon, Taxy.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Cheryl.


----------



## Dawgluver

Get well soon, Shreddy!


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Dawg. I really hope it is a case of getting well. He's 18. I'm afraid he's shutting down.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Taxy, I hope the vet had an easy solution. Something like the feline equivalent of Tums. Or mouthwash. 

When we talked to our daughter on Sunday she told us she and her brother were taking her male cat (originally called Smokey but now he is Dan - he had a bad case of dandruff), to the vet Monday. He had a stroke back in January and he's been on-and-off with improving ever since. She was afraid Dan needed to be put down.  But she didn't call last night and our son didn't post an "rip" on Facebook so I'm guessing Dan lives on.


----------



## LPBeier

I have two very environmentally conscious pets. 

I just got a box of supplies and as soon as I opened it, Violet grabbed the packing paper and ripped it up into small pieces (her method of recycling ) and I couldn't get the stuff out fast enough before Monkey claimed the box as her next play fort!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our poor kids. Turns out that our daughter's Dan The Cat had to be put down. He was around 14  but had had several strokes this year, on top of his hearing loss last year. That didn't stop him from nibbling radish slices from me at the holidays. Poor guy little. Gonna miss him when we visit this year. RIP Dan the Cat...


----------



## GotGarlic

CG, I'm sorry about your grandcat. We lost our 18-year-old cat in January. So sad when they have been around for so long.


----------



## LPBeier

CG, so sorry to hear of Dan the Cat's passing. It is so hard to see them go no matter what the circumstances.  Our mutt Joie was so sick when he passed but I still miss him, even with Monkey in our lives now.  I think about the wonderful trouble those to would get into together and chuckle.

It sound's like Dan had a good life and was loved.  He liked radishes?  Is this normal for cats?


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, RIP Dan Grandkitty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've mentioned Dan to Gopher, he'll keep an eye out for him.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## taxlady

Sorry to here about Dan the grandkitty.

The news at the vet was terrible.

Shreddy has a growth in his mouth that is probably cancer. The foul smell is necrotic tissue. The vet also felt a mass in Shreddy's abdominal area. We got it X-rayed. The mass was even bigger than it felt to the vet. It's probably malignant. It's about 8 cm the long way and maybe 5 the other way. There doesn't seem to be any point in putting Shreddy through a biopsy and ultrasound to properly diagnose the growth in his mouth. The vet thinks he has a few weeks. He gave me an anti-inflammatory/pain reliever for Shreddy. It's liquid, so I won't have to pill him.

Sigh. I'm going to miss that sweet boy when he goes. The vet said that it's time to bring him in when he stops eating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh Tax, I am so sorry!  Lots of lovings for Shreddy and you.  Hugs for Stirling, too!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Taxy, Stirling, and Shreddy!  So sorry to hear, hugs to you all.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, Taxy. I know how difficult it is to let your furry companion go. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ... He liked radishes?  Is this normal for cats?


Probably not. Then again, he was a cat. Define "normal".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> The news at the vet was terrible....Sigh. I'm going to miss that sweet boy when he goes. The vet said that it's time to bring him in when he stops eating.


Aw gee taxy, I'm so sorry to hear this. We're both a bundle of good news tonight, aren't we? Sending along good thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Somebunny

Linda, So sorry to hear this news about Shreddy. It's just such a hard thing to go thru.....but how great that Shreddy has had  18 years, I hope they were all with you, because then we know they were all great! ((((Hugs)))) to you and your beloved cat.....and Stirling too


----------



## Addie

One each for Shreddy and Dan the Cat. Oh TL, I am so sorry to hear about Shreddy. Both Dan and Shreddy have had good long loving lives. It is so painful to lose a furry member of the family. My heart goes out to both you and Stirling along with Dan the Cat's loving family.


----------



## pacanis

Sad news, TL. Sorry.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks everyone for the kind wishes.

Somebunny, Shreddy was 10 weeks old when we adopted him. Yup, over 18 years of his demands for loving. Such a sweet boy.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Linda, I'm so sorry to hear about Shreddy. Our Winston, also 18, went pretty much the same way. It just got to the point where he lost his will to live. He didn't eat much toward the end and started to have labored breathing pretty much all the time.

We knew it was time. You will know when it's time as well.

It's hard to say goodbye to our furry friends.


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, you are in my thoughts and prayers.  I am going to miss Shreddy too - as we have gotten to know each other here, we have gotten to know each other's families as well, and that includes the fur-kids.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Taxy, Stirling and Shreddy}}}}}}}}}}}}}.


----------



## mmyap

I'm so sorry to hear about Shreddy and Dan the cat.  They were fortunate to find themselves with your families.  Anyone who opens their heart to a pet takes on the burden of having to say goodbye at some time.  I'm sorry this was your time.


----------



## Somebunny

RIP Dan the cat.  
My sympathies to CG and her kids


----------



## cave76

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our poor kids. Turns out that our daughter's Dan The Cat had to be put down. He was around 14  but had had several strokes this year, on top of his hearing loss last year. That didn't stop him from nibbling radish slices from me at the holidays. Poor guy little. Gonna miss him when we visit this year. RIP Dan the Cat...



I hate to hear about the loss of any animal. It's does leave a void. Sorry.


----------



## cave76

For Beagle lovers---- you could stay in this hotel:







The link is:
A Bed And Breakfast Shaped Like A Beagle - Neatorama


----------



## Dawgluver

cave76 said:


> For Beagle lovers---- you could stay in this hotel:
> 
> The link is:
> A Bed And Breakfast Shaped Like A Beagle - Neatorama



So cute!  But are dogs allowed?


----------



## cave76

Dawgluver said:


> So cute!  But are dogs allowed?



 Wouldn't that be a hoot if they weren't?? 

"Pet Policy/Rates: Responsible pets arriving with their well-behaved humans are welcome to stay with prior approval. $15/pet nonrefundable fee applies. Advance reservations required."

(I like the wording on that.)

 I would probably request that a fee for children be required also! Refundable of course. (Ducking and running!)

Here's another B&B in Belgium.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy hasn't eaten much since we came back from the vet. I'm hoping that changes when the pain reliever kicks in. It was surprisingly easy to give it to him. I cuddled him for a while, then I took hold of the scruff of his neck and tilted his head up. I squirted the liquid in the corner of his mouth and that was it. He swallowed it with no complaints. He didn't run away when I let go of him. He stayed for some more scritching.

He has decided he wants to explore the yard. He used to act like he had agoraphobia. This is a surprising development, but encouraging. He has lost interest in so much.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Shreddy hasn't eaten much since we came back from the vet. I'm hoping that changes when the pain reliever kicks in. It was surprisingly easy to give it to him. I cuddled him for a while, then I took hold of the scruff of his neck and tilted his head up. I squirted the liquid in the corner of his mouth and that was it. He swallowed it with no complaints. He didn't run away when I let go of him. He stayed for some more scritching.
> 
> He has decided he wants to explore the yard. He used to act like he had agoraphobia. This is a surprising development, but encouraging. He has lost interest in so much.



This sounds promising, that he wants to explore.  It's hard to eat with a sore mouth, hope the pain reliever works!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds promising, that he wants to explore.  It's hard to eat with a sore mouth, hope the pain reliever works!


I'm wondering if he knows he doesn't have long in this world and knows that if he is ever going to explore the yard, he's got to do it now. There are green growing things and lots of smells.

Stirling reminded me of his first Spring. We opened windows and he zoomed from one window to the next. He was so excited about all the wonderful smells. It was pretty funny to see him zooming and jumping into windows.


----------



## taxlady

Here's some pix of the agoraphobic Shreddy exploring the yard today, and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Here's some pix of the agoraphobic Shreddy exploring the yard today, and enjoying the sunshine.



I think you need to rethink agoraphobic, Taxy, he looks like he's really enjoying himself   What a sweety!

Must have been on his bucket list!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I think you need to rethink agoraphobic, Taxy, he looks like he's really enjoying himself   What a sweety!
> 
> *Must have been on his bucket list!*


That's what I figure. Yeah, I should have put agoraphobic in quotes. He used to panic outdoors.


----------



## pacanis

Nice pics.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Nice pics.


Thanks Pac.

If you look at the second pic, you can see that the chives I transplanted into the compost pile early last winter survived.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for sharing those Tax!


----------



## cave76

Hoping he can enjoy a healthier life for a long time!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for sharing those Tax!


Thanks for looking at them. I love sharing pix of my sweet Shrederik.


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, thanks so much for the pictures.  Shreddy reminds me of Buttons the cat we had when we lived on the prairies.  I was pretty young, but I remember her.  Very beautiful - and had a 'tude to go with it....even for a cat!  She used to hop the fence into the neighbour's yard and sit with her back to their dog, swishing her tail back and forth....just inches out of the reach of his lead.   Drove him nuts!

Anyway, you have a handsome one there and I am glad he got out and about, even if it was just in the yard for some rays.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Thanks Pac.
> 
> If you look at the second pic, you can see that the chives I transplanted into the compost pile early last winter survived.


 
sonofagun. Makes me want to snatch those out of the ground and grab my kitchen shears


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> sonofagun. Makes me want to snatch those out of the ground and grab my kitchen shears


No, you let them grow a little bit more, then you cut - no yanking. If you just cut off what you need, it will grow more chives.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for sharing the pix taxy. Shreddy looks like he's having fun.


----------



## Addie

http://www.rd.com/slideshows/pet-secrets/?v=print

Never top late to learn something new.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taxy, I'm so sorry to hear about Shreddy's declining health.  That is so tough.  Thank you for sharing pics of him, I enjoyed looking at them.  He is a beauty and he looks so happy out there in the sunshine.  

CG, my condolences on the loss of your grandkitty.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Taxy, I'm so sorry to hear about Shreddy's declining health.  That is so tough.  Thank you for sharing pics of him, I enjoyed looking at them.  He is a beauty and he looks so happy out there in the sunshine.
> 
> CG, my condolences on the loss of your grandkitty.


Thank you Cheryl. He didn't want to stay out as long today, but I think it was warmer yesterday. I think the pain med is really helping.

I forgot to give it to him, so I just dashed off and gave it to him. It's a once every 24 hour med and I wouldn't want it to wear off.


----------



## CarolPa

Sorry to hear about Dan and Shreddy.  It's so hard when our babies get sick.


----------



## LPBeier

All you cat experts, I need help.

Monkey, who usually lives up to her name, is suddenly sleeping all day and active all night.  I try to get her up for her food and she looks at me and goes back to sleep.  Later she will go eat on her own, but not all of it.

On Monday we had one (M2) of the two 9 year olds I sometimes watch on non-school days or after school and she loves Monkey, but picks her up and drags her around too much.  The other girl (M1) is very respectful and protective of both Violet and Monkey and they respond in kind.  But when M2 is here, Monkey runs for cover as much as she can.

I am worried that this is traumatizing the poor cat who is just 11 months old.  

Any suggestions or other ideas to what may be causing these long sleeps?

That article Addie posted got me thinking.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, I don't know. I do believe that Monkey is getting traumatized. That may be why she is sleeping in the daytime, to avoid the little girl. Cats do sleep a lot. 16 hours isn't unusual for a cat. But, at Monkey's age, I wouldn't think she would sleep that much all the time.


----------



## Dawgluver

While no expert, I agree with you and Taxy, she's traumatized, and her routine is upset.  She may need to be off-limits to the little girl who drags her around, maybe put her in your office when she visits.  Beagle is always exhausted after being loved by her human cousins, and it takes awhile for her to recover.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Monkey may also be confused by your late nights...staying awake with you makes her happy!


----------



## LPBeier

That's a very good point, PF.  She runs around my room like a terror when I am on the computer, and then curls up on one of the extra chairs and sleeps, but if I get up for any reason, she follows me around.  When I finally got an hour sleep this morning in my recliner, she was up on my lap cuddled up tight.

I am going to bed now (11 pm) as the doctor gave me some codeine cough syrup to try and knock me out.  So we shall see how she does.

Thanks, Taxy, Dawg and PF!

Oh, and she did go and eat a few times after I wrote the first post.


----------



## Addie

We all know that our furry kids just know when we are sick and want to be at our side.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> We all know that our furry kids just know when we are sick and want to be at our side.


I once had a very uncuddly tomcat named Perseus. However, if having a cat cuddle you would make you feel better, he was there cuddling.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I once had a very uncuddly tomcat named Perseus. However, if having a cat cuddle you would make you feel better, he was there cuddling.




Animals just know when the world is not right. When the big earthquake in Northridge hit many years ago, a lot folks in California who had animals told stories of their pets acting very jittery and nervous. One woman who had a ranch said that her horses kept trying to get out of their paddock and refused to calm down. She had to put them in the barn with the door closed. 

Another woman said when she was walking by a tree, all of a sudden all the birds in the tree flew into the air. At that moment she felt the earth moving and had to hold onto that tree.


----------



## taxlady

I  have been giving Shreddy a liquid pain reliever that I squirt into the  side of his mouth with a syringe. Today, he was fascinated by the bottle  and syringe while I was filling the syringe. He wouldn't let me put the  syringe in the side of his mouth. Then he chomped on the end of the  syringe and happily took his dose. There was a tiny bit left in the  syringe that I squirted onto my hand. He licked it off my hand and then  licked the syringe clean. I guess he can tell it's doing him good.

Unfortunately it's raining and he isn't getting his garden time today.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Animals just know when the world is not right. When the big earthquake in Northridge hit many years ago, a lot folks in California who had animals told stories of their pets acting very jittery and nervous. One woman who had a ranch said that her horses kept trying to get out of their paddock and refused to calm down. She had to put them in the barn with the door closed.
> 
> Another woman said when she was walking by a tree, all of a sudden all the birds in the tree flew into the air. At that moment she felt the earth moving and had to hold onto that tree.


During WWII my mother lived in a little village about 5 miles from Derby which was a great railway centre and where there were factories making munitions, aircraft engines and other engineering factories and consequently Derby was a frequent bombing target. She lived on the edge of the village green where a local lady kept a flock of geese. Mum told me that she always knew when an air raid was imminent because the geese started making a fuss ten minutes before the air raid warning sirens started up!


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, Shreddy, sounds like you're feeling better!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Smudge, she is just skin, fur and bones...the diabetes is getting the worst of her.  She fights so hard to not get a shot that we have given up trying, much more traumatic for her and she was starting to hide from us.  She seems to be happy enough, can still jump up and hums along when being petted.  I'm keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, no.  Hang in there, Smudge!  This is not a good week for DC cats.  I guess I would have a hard time giving medicine if it traumatizes her so much.


----------



## Somebunny

So sorry about Smudge, PF.  Must the meds be of the injectable variety?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> So sorry about Smudge, PF.  Must the meds be of the injectable variety?



Only way to get insulin.  We've tried everything to get her the shots, but she's having none of it.  All we can do is make sure she is happy and loved.  Sometimes there is no cure, diabetes in a cat is not fun.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no PF. Poor Smudge. (((Hugs))) and give her a scritch from me.


----------



## pacanis

I missed the information on Smudge. So sorry, PF.
You should know better though. She needs the shot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks TL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I missed the information on Smudge. So sorry, PF.
> You should know better though. She needs the shot.



I know it, Shrek knows it, the vet knows it...try to convince her.  I have scratches all over, Shrek is covered with scratches and like I said, she was starting to hide from us.  Now she is content and I am not going to force it on her anymore.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know it, Shrek knows it, the vet knows it...try to convince her.  I have scratches all over, Shrek is covered with scratches and like I said, she was starting to hide from us.  Now she is content and I am not going to force it on her anymore.


Poor Smudge. I guess quality of life can be more important than length of life. If she gets really debilitated, she might be willing to be injected.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't you guys think I've already done what I could to keep her healthy?  Please stop making me doubt our decision to let her at least die happy.  It's hard enough dealing with this grief without having to keep explaining our decision over and over.  It sucks, life sucks and death certainly sucks.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Poor Smudge. I guess quality of life can be more important than length of life. If she gets really debilitated, she might be willing to be injected.



I agree, Taxy, there comes a time.  Why should she be miserable?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't you guys think I've already done what I could to keep her healthy?  Please stop making me doubt our decision to let her at least die happy.  It's hard enough dealing with this grief without having to keep explaining our decision over and over.  It sucks, life sucks and death certainly sucks.



Absolutely!  Smudge is happy now, I would definitely do what you are doing if/when Beagle gets to that point.  As Taxy pointed out, quality is more important than quantity.


----------



## taxlady

I'm pretty sure that is the decision I would make PF, even though it hurts to make that decision.


----------



## LPBeier

PF, I am so sorry to hear about Smudge.  I know how much she is loved by you and Shrek.  

I also know the double-sided frustration of an animal not wanting to take medication it needs to live.  Violet sometimes will pick her tramadol out of anything we put it in.  On days like that I give up, knowing she will be in pain, but the agony of trying to give it to her is worse.  We know our time with her is growing shorter, and we do what we can and most of all we love her.

I respect your decision and I know Smudge does too.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Smudge, Fiona, Shrek}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, I'm so sorry about Smudge's decline in health.  My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Everyone!  She's 14 years old, good age for a kitty.


----------



## taxlady

About half an hour ago Shreddy decided he wanted to go outside, in the dark, in the rain. Earlier today he looked out the open door, sniffed, and decided not to go outside.

Sorry about the awful pic quality, but it is dark out. You can sort of see the daffodils that opened up today.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> About half an hour ago Shreddy decided he wanted to go outside, in the dark, in the rain. Earlier today he looked out the open door, sniffed, and decided not to go outside.
> 
> Sorry about the awful pic quality, but it is dark out. You can sort of see the daffodils that opened up today.



Tell Shreddy that I am very impressed!  A cat wanting to go out in the rain, whodathunkit?  So happy he's feeling better!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Tell Shreddy that I am very impressed!  A cat wanting to go out in the rain, whodathunkit?  So happy he's feeling better!


Will do. I'm impressed too. He walked through puddles without so much as shaking his foot. Okay, it's not raining hard, but still.


----------



## LPBeier

I have to use a nebulizer mask right now a couple of times a day to help with breathing while I have bronchitis.  They don't want it turning into pneumonia as has happened before.

I put the mask on in the living room as I always do, while watching a movie and crocheting.  Monkey was on the carpet in front of me, staring at me.  I thought it was the mask, when she jumped up on the arm of the chair.  She went across to the other side (my right, which is the hand I use for the crochet hook).  All of a sudden she lifted her paw and batted the crochet hook out of my hand.  It scared the daylights out of me.  She has watched me work since we got her and is more interested in the wool than the hook.

TB was sure it was the mask, but she kept batting the hook.  I turned off the machine and took off the mask, picked up the hook and she didn't pay any attention to it at all.  So it must have been the mask, but why take it out on the poor hook! 

I have very strange pets!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Only way to get insulin.  We've tried everything to get her the shots, but she's having none of it.  All we can do is make sure she is happy and loved.  Sometimes there is no cure, diabetes in a cat is not fun.


PF, so sorry to hear that Smudge is sick and being a bit of a pill about her shots.  Hang in there - I'm sure Smudge knows you love her no matter how she is.

BTW, my SIL's male cat is also diabetic. Until the cat got used to getting shots my BIL had to hold him down. It got so bad that my BIL bought raptor-handling gloves to keep his hands and arms scratch-free!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't you guys think I've already done what I could to keep her healthy?  Please stop making me doubt our decision to let her at least die happy.  It's hard enough dealing with this grief without having to keep explaining our decision over and over.  It sucks, life sucks and death certainly sucks.



I'm sorry you're having to go through this, PF. It's very hard, I know. We lost our 18-year-old cat and 14-year-old black Lab within a few weeks of each other last winter. We made the same decision - to keep them as comfortable as possible and give them lots of loving attention. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## taxlady

A couple of days ago, while Shreddy was outside, I videoed him. I wonder if the grass has a medicinal affect.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAfnhp8aNWQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> A couple of days ago, while Shreddy was outside, I videoed him. I wonder if the grass has a medicinal affect.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAfnhp8aNWQ&feature=youtu.be


Cats can't digest grass so often eat it if their stomachs are a bit off or they have a furball. It helps them vomit or evacuate at the other end. According to my vet grass also contains folic acid.

Sweet kitty. Tabbies are my favourite sort of cat.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad Shreddy is enjoying himself!  He might be "flossing".


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> Cats can't digest grass so often eat it if their stomachs are a bit off or they have a furball. It helps them vomit or evacuate at the other end. According to my vet grass also contains folic acid.
> 
> Sweet kitty. Tabbies are my favourite sort of cat.


Thank you. I think he is very sweet. 

That's pretty much what I have read about cats eating grass. There are some warnings about toxic houseplants and possible pesticides on grass, but there are no pesticides or herbicides on my grass.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> A couple of days ago, while Shreddy was outside, I videoed him. I wonder if the grass has a medicinal affect.



As MadCook said----- cats eat grass  to help them vomit. Cats don't have the enzymes to digest grass and somehow they know that eating grass can induce vomiting.

Even healthy cats eat grass. Throwing up might help get rid of a fur ball from grooming. 

Be sure you let Shreddy continue to nibble on grass. People even buy pots of grass for the strictly indoor cat to eat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He certainly looks good TL.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

^+1^


----------



## taxlady

Update on the adventures of Shreddy.

Last night he went out in pouring rain. He went about 10 feet to where he usually munches grass. He checked out the grass and I guess he didn't want wet grass. Then he turned around and trotted back into the house. A little while later, he zoomed around the house. He hasn't zoomed in a long time. As part of the zoom, he launched himself at his hammock. Poor boy forgot that he isn't as strong as he used to be and missed. Didn't jump high enough. I did not laugh.

He has been getting into the hammock by climbing onto the sofa, using front legs and claws, and then walking onto the hammock. Well, this evening I saw him standing on his hind legs with the front ones on the hammock. He wanted to jump into the hammock. He thought about it and started to move one front leg towards the sofa. Then he put it back and thought about it some more and moved that leg towards the sofa again and again put it back on the hammock. Then he concentrated and made the jump into the hammock. I told him I was impressed. Must be hard for a cat to lose strength that way. He used to be an excellent jumper.


----------



## Somebunny

Ah! Sweet Shreddy.  I'm so glad he seems to be feeling better!


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Ah! Sweet Shreddy.  I'm so glad he seems to be feeling better!


Yeah, the pain meds seem to be helping a lot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear that taxy, for both of your sake.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm glad Shreddy is getting some relief, Taxy, and that you are getting some quality memories out of this time.  When I read about him not being able to jump like he used to, I was experiencing our almost one-year-old Monkey freely jumping and running all over the place, mostly over and under our 10-year-old arthritic pooch, Violet.  

Hugs to you, Stirling and Shreddy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yeah, the pain meds seem to be helping a lot.



That's good.  Shreddy appears to have a bit of zest left!


----------



## cave76

Tax------- can you build a ramp or pile several flat cushions on the floor so Shreddy can get to the hammock easily?


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I'm glad Shreddy is getting some relief, Taxy, and that you are getting some quality memories out of this time.  When I read about him not being able to jump like he used to, I was experiencing our almost one-year-old Monkey freely jumping and running all over the place, mostly over and under our 10-year-old arthritic pooch, Violet.
> 
> Hugs to you, Stirling and Shreddy.



I was tired and didn't finish my train of thought.  As I watched Monkey and Violet while reading about Shreddy, it made me think about the circle of life.  It effects us all.  I am so glad Shreddy is having some enjoyment in his yard crawls and is adapting to his changing abilities.


----------



## Dawgluver

What's great is that Shreddy keeps trying stuff.  So glad his meds are working for him!


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> Tax------- can you build a ramp or pile several flat cushions on the floor so Shreddy can get to the hammock easily?


He isn't really having trouble getting into the hammock. That thing he did last night, I think was just to prove to himself that he could.

But, I like your idea. I have put a step stool next to the hammock. He doesn't seem to mind stairs. I'll see if he uses it.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> He isn't really having trouble getting into the hammock. That thing he did last night, I think was just to prove to himself that he could.
> 
> But, I like your idea. I have put a step stool next to the hammock. He doesn't seem to mind stairs. I'll see if he uses it.



You're taking care of Shreddy in a very loving way.  Much karma is surely deposited in your Karma Bank.

 Some people don't even treat their aging parents that good.


----------



## taxlady

Here's a photo of Shreddy sleeping in his hammock. You can see the green step stool. The small table is several inches lower than the top of the hammock. It's where my herbs lived in winter. The table should make it even easier for Shreddy to get into the hammock.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So cute! Shreddy looks like a furry little mouse curled up in a next. Oh, don't tell Shreddy I said he looked like the enemy!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> So cute! Shreddy looks like a furry little mouse curled up in a next. Oh, don't tell Shreddy I said he looked like the enemy!


I won't tell him.

To Shreddy, mice are toys/food.   He used to be quite the mouser.


----------



## LPBeier

That is an awesome picture, Taxy!  He looks so content.

I was laughing at Monkey earlier.  The TV was on and there was a scene with a budgie happily chirping in its cage.  Monkey heard it, went to the TV and tried to jump in to the cage.  She tried a second time, knowing the noise was coming from there and then when she failed ran to the window hoping to catch the bird there!  She "watches" TV a lot, following the movements; however, this is the first time she actually went for it! 

Violet is a great mouser.  Yes, she is a dog, but she really doesn't know it and I don't have the heart to tell her.  We cooked at a teen camp once and took her with us.  There had been a fire at the location 2 years before and it was over-ridden with mice.  At first the site manager didn't want Violet running loose, but when she started "playing" with the mice and killing them in the process, he was more than happy to have her around.  I think she was around two then.  She has caught her share around here too.


----------



## taxlady

Aw, thanks LP.


----------



## Dawgluver

I watched a YouTube video where a homeless mama dog led her rescuer to her puppies by his playing crying puppy noises on his cell phone.  Beagle was enamoured, tilting her head and listening intently.  When I first got her from the pound, she'd just had puppies, though none were at the pound.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mewing kittens make the cats go nuts, I watch a lot of kitten videos.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> mewing kittens make the cats go nuts, I watch a lot of kitten videos.



For sure! Not only cats---- I had a Doberman bitch that had been spayed but about every six months she would have what I called a psuedo-heat. All the behavior things plus slightly swollen teats.  I  had a rubber hamburger bun toy that squeaked and when put up against her belly she would nuzzle it, it would squeak and she'd lick it and nuzzle some more. Poor thing, she really wanted to have puppies, I guess.


----------



## LPBeier

I almost lost it with Monkey tonight. I was so close to getting rid of her it was scary. She got out again and my friend, who was in the back yard grabbed Monkey who then clawed my friend on her chest, groin and leg. She was a mess. And she was helping out by power washing our patio. I felt so bad. 

Monkey wants to be an outdoor cat and a) it isn't allowed here (even though many cats do run free) and b) it just isn't safe for so many reasons. So, we are left with the decision of finding her a home where she can be outside or, being super careful, to the point of putting her in a room or her crate when we are in and out. We love her and want what is best for her.

We do clip her claws and will have to do it more often, but that doesn't help the getting away and not wanting to be picked up.

She is just a kitten and I know that means she has a lot of energy, but I am disabled and chasing her or getting out of her way takes its toll.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wish I was closer, LP, I would take her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, this is not good.  So sorry, LP, we know how much you love Monkey!  

She can't be bored, I know you have all sorts of toys for her.  My inlaws used to tie their cat out on the porch with a cat harness, but he was older.  We had a stray cat here that we gave to a friend, he was born to roam outside, and  quite the escape artist, but he was older too.

Hmm.  Maybe a pot of catnip or wheatgrass?  She's young, and still impressionable, she shouldn't be dictating to you where she wants to be.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, PF, if I were to give her to anyone, you would be on my list.  And I wish you were closer for many reasons.

Dawg, we have a leash that we attach to a long dog lead.  I have a harness that I can't find.  We are afraid of hooking it to her collar because if she jumps for the fence or crawls under the few spots TB needs to fix, she may strangle herself.  I will be looking for that harness.

I had a cat named Sherbrooke who I walked every night on the boardwalk near my home at the time.  He had a harness and lead and we would go out with my friend and her dog.  People were amazed every time they saw us!  He always new if he was outside he was on a leash or in my carry bag and was happy.  The vet's office would see my bag and say "Hi Sherbie" and he would pop his head out.  I would even take him to my parent's home and he would roam around with his leash and not try and go out of the yard.


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> So cute! Shreddy looks like a furry little mouse curled up in a next. Oh, don't tell Shreddy I said he looked like the enemy!



Oh! He looks so sweet! Shreddy is precious!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> I almost lost it with Monkey tonight. I was so close to getting rid of her it was scary. She got out again and my friend, who was in the back yard grabbed Monkey who then clawed my friend on her chest, groin and leg. She was a mess. And she was helping out by power washing our patio. I felt so bad.
> 
> Monkey wants to be an outdoor cat and a) it isn't allowed here (even though many cats do run free) and b) it just isn't safe for so many reasons. So, we are left with the decision of finding her a home where she can be outside or, being super careful, to the point of putting her in a room or her crate when we are in and out. We love her and want what is best for her.
> 
> We do clip her claws and will have to do it more often, but that doesn't help the getting away and not wanting to be picked up.
> 
> She is just a kitten and I know that means she has a lot of energy, but I am disabled and chasing her or getting out of her way takes its toll.



My Misty was much the same. I kept pushing her away from the door and was very persistent of this. Then, I used a large fish net and just scooped her up and dumped her on the couch when I went in and out. This prevents bleeding and makes the point.

Now, she never goes near the doors and she is very happy inside and riding on the Roomba.

I think this will just take some time, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> My Misty was much the same. I kept pushing her away from the door and was very persistent of this. Then, I used a large fish net and just scooped her up and dumped her on the couch when I went in and out. This prevents bleeding and makes the point.
> 
> Now, she never goes near the doors and she is very happy inside and riding on the Roomba.
> 
> I think this will just take some time, yes?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Thanks, Cat, this is very useful.  I am glad things worked out with Misty.  I am realizing things about Monkey that she seems to be shying away from people and I think it has to do with a young girl who is sometimes here and just drags Monkey around everywhere.  We just need to give her time and let her come to us.  But we also need to stop the getting outside.  I like the net idea - and she loves being in things! LOL.

As for our Roomba, she prefers to chase and attack it than ride on it!


----------



## taxlady

I tried a cat harness on Shreddie. He got out of it.


----------



## LPBeier

Monkey was quite quiet last night, not doing her usual running around just at the time we wanted to go to bed.

I was having a real bad pain night (don't know why), and ended up out in my recliner about 2 am.  She had been peacefully sleeping in my studio but as soon as I was in my chair, reclined and covered in my blanket, she popped up on my lap, curled up and stayed there until I woke up about 7:00.  

We are just going to watch her behaviour for awhile and show her a ton of love.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our daughter's female cat is skilled like that taxy. Kitty's name is "Mystic" but half the time we call her Houdini!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our daughter's female cat is skilled like that taxy. Kitty's name is "Mystic" but half the time we call her Houdini!


I have considered making a cat harness out of fabric or mesh, with short sleeves and short "pant legs". I think that would make it almost impossible to wriggle out of.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Cat, this is very useful.  I am glad things worked out with Misty.  I am realizing things about Monkey that she seems to be shying away from people and I think it has to do with a young girl who is sometimes here and just drags Monkey around everywhere.  We just need to give her time and let her come to us.  But we also need to stop the getting outside.  I like the net idea - and she loves being in things! LOL.
> 
> As for our Roomba, she prefers to chase and attack it than ride on it!



Ha! The net worked for Misty. Just come down upon Monkey with it and scoop her quickly. And yes, give her time.

Is it possible to make the little girl refrain from dragging Monkey around everywhere? This may help also, yes?

I wish you good luck!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sadly, LittleBit had more energy than I did today.


----------



## taxlady

That looks like one pooped out kitty. We need more pix of LittleBit.


----------



## taxlady

Google+ does some interesting stuff with the photos it backs up from my camera.

Shreddy in his hammock







Shreddy trying to keep his feet off the dirt while munching grass


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have my own headrests on the loveseat, they purr if you lay your head on them.


----------



## taxlady

Such pretty cats PF. Don't they get squished when you use them as headrests?


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet kitties, Taxy and PF.  Beagle likes to be both a headrest and a footrest (separately), she doesn't squish easily.  Cats are probably different.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smudge squeaks so cute...Latte just gives me the Kraken Eye of Doom.

Love the pics of Shreddy.


----------



## Somebunny

Sweet kitties!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, pray tell how LittleBit can be pooped when she doesn't do anything all day. Then she's so tired from doing nothing so she sleeps all night. Which must tire her out for the daytime...  And those videos of Shreddy are cute. Love the way he tugs on his hammock at then end of the first one, almost like he's trying to cover himself with it.

You have pretty kitties PF. LittleBit will let me use her as a pillow if I lay down next to her - no complaints.

Dawg, guess you couldn't tell my kitty was pretty too since she was just a puddle of fur. Here's a photo of her posing pretty. Unfortunately, I couldn't find one that didn't have her laying down!


----------



## taxlady

What a gorgeous cat CG. She could have been the model for this:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LOL! Yes it would! She's quite photogenic when she isn't hurling her food or furballs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dawg, guess you couldn't tell my kitty was pretty too since she was just a puddle of fur. Here's a photo of her posing pretty. Unfortunately, I couldn't find one that didn't have her laying down!



OMG, did not mean to miss your kitty, CG!    What a glamour gal!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Amazing Male Nurses tend to be cat people...or I just have too small a pool to actually get good numbers.  Boss man is crazier about cats than I am.

Love the pictures of everyone's kitties!


----------



## cave76

Enjoy this video of a blind dog playing catch. He was born blind and because of a kind owner can enjoy life.

OMG blind dog plays fetch | video by Say OMG


----------



## pacanis

Latte is very nice looking.


----------



## Alix

Louie and Mini in their usual spots. Murray in a close up.


----------



## taxlady

Nice video Cave.

Nice pix Alix. I really like those silhouettes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Murray!!!


----------



## mmyap

Nifty idea or torture device?  You be the judge.





Sophie has a sore spot in her armpit (no idea how she go it.)  So here is a nifty device from chewing on it.  It's inflatable and attaches to their collar.  She is not able to get to her wound no matter which way she turns.  She can't quite figure out what is wrong.  She just keeps turning in circles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Sophie!!!  LOL!


----------



## LPBeier

I think it is much better than the cone of shame for sure, though I don't think the inflatable donut would work for spaying/neutering or leg injuries.


----------



## mmyap

LPBeier said:


> I think it is much better than the cone of shame for sure, though I don't think the inflatable donut would work for spaying/neutering or leg injuries.



Yes.  It depends on where the injury is.  But it's working for the armpit sore. We have the large, plastic cone of shame as well.


----------



## Addie

mmyap said:


> Nifty idea or torture device?  You be the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie has a sore spot in her armpit (no idea how she go it.)  So here is a nifty device from chewing on it.  It's inflatable and attaches to their collar.  She is not able to get to her wound no matter which way she turns.  She can't quite figure out what is wrong.  She just keeps turning in circles.



After she heals, you can keep it beside the swimming pool as a life saver.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Kitty crashed out on my feet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!  Cats sure sleep in the goofiest places and positions.


----------



## taxlady

Aww!


----------



## mmyap

Addie said:


> After she heals, you can keep it beside the swimming pool as a life saver.



Yes!  I have a labrador sized inflatable collar as well.  One for each arm.  Of course, they are different sizes so I might end up swimming in circles....but I'm all for mutli-tasking tools.


----------



## LPBeier

Violet has not been herself lately.  She is whiny, won't leave my side for a second, 24/7.  She is eating and drinking a lot, but has the runs and is having to go pee a lot too.  She licks everything in sight, pants constantly and doesn't have her usual energy.  Now I know she is almost 10 and has agressive arthritis in her back legs, but I also know her normal energy levels and I haven't seen them lately.  So I called the vet.

This is a relatively new vet we have been only seeing for one year, but Violet took to him instantly.  She does with most people, though she has only ever had female vets before.  Today, he first thing he noted was that she didn't wag her tail when she saw him outside walking into the clinic.  And she would not go near him or eat the treat he offered, big signs she wasn't well.

He took blood and urine samples and has told me to keep her off one of her pain meds until the results come back tomorrow.  He gave her a probiotic for nausea which he said could be the licking, drinking, panting and clinginess.  He also gave us something for the diarhea.  Now to get an extra 4 pills into her at dinner time.  She is so sneaky it is impossible to get down the ones she already takes.  And I can't give her any extras except the pill pockets we get from there.

You woud think I was talking about a child - but she and Monkey are our furkids!  I really hope it is nothing too serious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw, LP I am sorry Violet is sick.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Violet!  LP, I sent you a PM.  Beagle had similar symptoms a while back and scared me to death.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Laurie))) and (((gentle hugs Violet))).


----------



## pacanis

Good luck with her, LP.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone.  She is curled up at my feet on the hard floor even though her cushy bed is right beside.  I really think it is pain, but it could be something she ate or anything.  She ate her complete dinner including all the new pills so that was a relief.  

I guess I am fearing the worst because of Joie's sudden passing last year.  I need to stay focused and wait for the results.


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone.  She is curled up at my feet on the hard floor even though her cushy bed is right beside.  I really think it is pain, but it could be something she ate or anything.  She ate her complete dinner including all the new pills so that was a relief.
> 
> I guess I am fearing the worst because of Joie's sudden passing last year.  I need to stay focused and wait for the results.



I'll hope that she lives forever---- but I also hope that when she goes it will be as quickly and as painlessly as possible.

I know what you're going through. As steward of my animals I always feared that I let them suffer too long.


----------



## LPBeier

I was up much of the night with Violet.  She was whining and just wanted to be with me.  I am about to feed her and give her all her meds, hoping she will go for it all just like last night so I don't have to force them down.

Cave, I don't think we are at that point right now, but I just don't know.  I will be waiting for that phone to ring with the test results.


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> Cave, I don't think we are at that point right now, but I just don't know.  I will be waiting for that phone to ring with the test results.



It's a tough call, I know. You'll do what your love for Violet tells you to do.


----------



## LPBeier

On a brighter pet note, today is Monkey's first birthday! 

What did we get her who has every toy, bed and scratch post imaginable? A bag of Adult cat food to start mixing in with her kitten food. I also left the sliding door open and didn't put her lead on. I think she thought this was heaven... until she got out in the yard and felt the pouring rain. She stayed for about 5 minutes just because she was out, but came back in not looking too happy for being soaken wet! 

Violet's 10th birthday is June 1st


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Monkey!


----------



## LPBeier

I just got the mail and there were two birthday cards for Monkey!!!!  One was from the vet's office and the other from one of the two 9 year old girls that play with her (she has moved close but not in the complex so doesn't get over as much).  The girls at the office yesterday never said a word so as to keep the surprise.  I will thank them when I get the results from Violet's tests.

Violet is looking a little better - I think the medications for the nausea and runs are working.  But she is still favouring her back legs and acting as if she is in severe pain.  I think at this point it may just be an adjustment or change in her pain meds and she will be good to go.  She stays on the stomach meds for a week regardless.


----------



## mmyap

Happy birthday to Monkey, and I'm so happy to hear Violet is better.  Hang in there.

Our armpit sore is all healed, no more hemorrhoid cushion of shame around the neck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Monkey!!!


----------



## LPBeier

PF, Monkey loved your "card".  It looks like her!  She got her first taste of "grown up cat" food tonight, mixed in with her regular crunchies.  She ate it all, don't think she paid any attention! 

Well, call me one of those hysterical mothers.  It turns out Violet is okay.  The medicines seem to be working and the vet thinks it must have been something she ate or some kind of virus.  The blood work shows she is "as healthy as a pup" (his words) and I can go back to her pain meds.  He has recommended something we can add if she gets worse, but for now we will leave it alone.  She is still whining and clingy, but we are wondering if it is more for attention than anything.  He did say that her back end is going to grow weaker and we will have to make decisions down the road, but for now just keep an eye on her.

Thanks everyone for being there.  I know I kind of over panicked. But with what happened to Joie just over a year ago and seeing her turn so quickly and markedly, I thought the worst.  I am so glad I was wrong.

And now I must go because my "baby" is whining for her mommy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had to give Latte a swat for clawing on the couch, I've never swatted her before, but this behavior has been going on for a while.  No amount of hollering, shaking pennies in a can or squirting her with water did the trick.  Not two seconds later she came over to me purring anxiously and when she realized I wasn't still mad (how could I be) she started her normal content humming.  She maketh me nutso!


----------



## Addie

I had a bath mat that Teddy loved to lay on. He would head right into the bathroom. So I brought it out into the living room and placed it right next to the computer where Spike sits every night. Then I bought new mats for the bathroom. 

I also have a very old towel that is thin and worn. So I gave it to Teddy to cover up with. The other night when The Pirate was getting ready to leave he stated, "Let me make Teddy's bed first." You would have thought he was making the bed for Queen Elizabeth. When I told Spike about this, he remarked, "Well who set up the bed in the first place?" I think I have lost it also. All this fuss for a dog that likes to drink from dirty puddles and eat dead pigeons. Tonight his bed remains unmade. After all, I didn't sleep in it, I am not going to make it.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy update: He is doing quite well. He not only wants to go outside now, he has started peeing outside!

He is being quite picky about food, but is happy to try new foods. I think he was just bored to tears of the canned food I was feeding him. I have added other brands of cat food, baby food, tinned salmon, and tinned tuna.

He sometimes wants some of what I am eating. He was happy with bits of chicken from my chicken wings and he practically demanded bits of steak. This is from a cat who wouldn't eat "people food" for most of his life.

He does have some difficulty with eating. It's not so much the eating as the mess that is left around his mouth and the drool that sometimes gets in his food. I wipe his mouth with a dry dish rag and I change his food if he drools in it. I can blame him for not wanting the food with the drool on it. His water bowl has to be changed several times a day. I think he is rinsing his face and teeth in it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Great news about Shreddy!  Nothing wrong with spoiling him.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Great news about Shreddy!  Nothing wrong with spoiling him.


I agree. But, he is carrying it pretty far. I bought a tin of "No Name" salmon and he wouldn't eat it. He wants the brand name stuff.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I agree. But, he is carrying it pretty far. I bought a tin of "No Name" salmon and he wouldn't eat it. He wants the brand name stuff.



High Maintenance Cat! Teddy turns his nose up at fully cooked roast beef. He wants his rare.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> High Maintenance Cat! Teddy turns his nose up at fully cooked roast beef. He wants his rare.


I wouldn't put up with it if he were healthy. Since the vet said, "Weeks", it's not something I'm going to have to deal with for very long.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I agree. But, he is carrying it pretty far. I bought a tin of "No Name" salmon and he wouldn't eat it. He wants the brand name stuff.




Shreddy can read?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Shreddy can read?


 I don't know for sure. He seems to understand English.

But, the no name stuff didn't look as nice. It had a lot more coagulated white stuff (protein?) on the surface than the Clover Leaf salmon does.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Shreddy can read?



That was my thought.

I want to know how Latte knows the difference between Fancy Feast and ProPlan...she won't touch the Fancy Feast.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I don't know for sure. He seems to understand English.
> 
> But, the no name stuff didn't look as nice. It had a lot more coagulated white stuff (protein?) on the surface than the Clover Leaf salmon does.




I guess I'd have to agree with Shreddy, I wouldn't eat something with coagulated protein on top either, unless it's cheese.  He and Latte have good taste.


----------



## LPBeier

Monkey is very fussy about the wet food I give her.  If it has chicken or peas in it (heaven forbid both!) she will not go near the dish.  If it has any kind of fish she won't even let me get the dish on her window sill (so Violet can't get it) before her head is in it.

Violet is still licking everything (meaning us, the furniture, the carpet, herself, etc.) and is still totally clingy to me but I think she is a bit better each day.  I am still not convinced she isn't in pain, but don't want to needlessly put her on another medication if I don't have to.  As it is, I have 1/2 a tramadol, two probiotic chewables, two diarrhea pills and half a large chewable glucosamine in three pieces to hide in her wet food twice a day plus in the evening 1 cc of meloxicam in a few ounces of chicken broth.  The medicine the vet has suggested is gabapentin.  I am on that and don't wish that my dog has to take it too.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> I don't know for sure. He seems to understand English.
> 
> But, the no name stuff didn't look as nice. It had a lot more coagulated white stuff (protein?) on the surface than the Clover Leaf salmon does.



What’s Really in Pet Food


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was my thought.
> 
> I want to know how Latte knows the difference between Fancy Feast and ProPlan...she won't touch the Fancy Feast.



*Some cat/dog food might have spleen in it*---- probably listed as a by-product that may change from batch to batch.

My dogs would eat almost anything---- especially if it were meat. But a bit of spleen introduced into a big serving of other meats----- No thanks!

I've read that spleen might bring on diarrhea in cats. I won't spend the time looking for that reference but people interested can.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> I don't know for sure. He seems to understand English.
> 
> But, the no name stuff didn't look as nice. It had a lot more coagulated white stuff (protein?) on the surface than the Clover Leaf salmon does.



That doesn't necessarily mean that it's bad for a cat. Cat's have a different idea of what 'looks nice' than humans. Or is edible, hence why they might eat their barf.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was my thought.
> 
> I want to know how Latte knows the difference between Fancy Feast and ProPlan...she won't touch the Fancy Feast.



I once put a couple of spoonfuls each of duck and chicken dog food (same organic no grain brand) in Violet's dish.  She carefully picked out the duck and left the chicken.  Where one piece of each touched the other, she left a bit of duck so as not to get the chicken!  She even ate the kibble around it!  She will eat chicken if that is all there is, but if there is duck or pork forgetaboutit!


----------



## Dawgluver

My mom would often give our cocker beef stew and soup when I was growing up.  He would carefully lick the peas clean and spit them out, still in perfect condition.


----------



## LPBeier

Our Joie would eat ANYTHING.  I know he wasn't starved at his previous home (though other circumstances were not the greatest) but he sure acted like it.  If something fell on the floor he would race to it so he would get it before Violet or us.  He would eat everything out of his bowl and then stand watch over Violet to get anything she let fly out of hers.

The only thing that dog would not eat was pasta.  Even if it was covered in something he would pick each noodle out regardless of shape and like your cocker's peas, Dawg, there would not be a hole or tear in them.  This was the only thing Violet ever got from him and she is a big noodle hound!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Shreddy can read?



Why not? Teddy can spell.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> The only thing that dog would not eat was pasta.  Even if it was covered in something he would pick each noodle out regardless of shape and like your cocker's peas, Dawg, there would not be a hole or tear in them.  This was the only thing Violet ever got from him and she is a big noodle hound!




  Reminds me of the old joke where the pastor visits an elderly woman, and keeps eating from the dish of boiled peanuts on the table.  He apologizes for eating the whole bowl, and she tells him that's OK, they were much better with the chocolate on them.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I don't know for sure. He seems to understand English.
> 
> But, the no name stuff didn't look as nice. It had a lot more coagulated white stuff (protein?) on the surface than the Clover Leaf salmon does.





cave76 said:


> What’s Really in Pet Food


Interesting link, though I knew most of that stuff. But, it doesn't really apply in this case. The tinned salmon is the stuff meant for human consumption.

I'm not really concerned about what is in his pet food at this stage in his life. I just want him to like it enough to eat it. I did try making raw food for him (from a recipe from a vet), but he wouldn't eat it. Next cat is getting homemade food, as well as learning to use the toilet, ride in the car, and to tolerate a "sponge bath" and having its teeth brushed. That is, unless I adopt an cat that is too old to learn that stuff.



cave76 said:


> That doesn't necessarily mean that it's bad for a cat. Cat's have a different idea of what 'looks nice' than humans. Or is edible, hence why they might eat their barf.


I doubt he didn't want it because of appearance. He sniffs his food. I just mentioned it because I assume that a bunch of congealed protein means it was overcooked and that would affect flavour and maybe aroma.

I've never seen a cat eat its barf. I have seen dogs do that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Tough day*

Taxy, glad to hear Shreddy is hanging in there so strong. Unfortunately, I have sad news to share.  LittleBit died in the wee hours of this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She started to act a bit sniffly and lazier than normal on Wednesday. I was working in the garden when my SIL stopped by. She was mentioning that both of their cats had gone through a bout of a feline virus making the rounds in our part of the county.  As she was describing the symptoms I told her about LittleBit. Sounded like the same thing. She said the vet said there is nothing you can do for it but keep the kitty hydrated and comfortable and wait the five or so days it takes to run through the system and they start to act normal again.

With Monday being the day kitty should be feeling better, and Monday being Memorial Day (thank you to all our servicemen and women for their sacrifices for our freedom) we figured if LittleBit wasn't all better by Tuesday we'd get her to the vet.  During the rest of the week she had been holding her own, getting as much water as I could get into her, and although weak still getting into the litterpan to void. During the day Saturday she was even moving from place to place, not far but moving. She was taking liquified canned cat food through the syringe. Things were looking up. Saturday night we went through our regular routine, watching a rerun of "Castle" after the 11:00 PM news with me flopped on my Snuggler chair and LittleBit laying across my middle. Afterwards  I set her down so I could get the dish of water and the syringe I had been using to "water" her. She completely collapsed on the floor as if the stuffing had gone out of her. When I picked her up her system started to shut down, and I moved her to the kitchen to save the carpeting. Himself got her "sick bed" (we would keep an old plastic tablecloth covered with a couple of old bath towels on the floor in case she needed something waterproof under her...) and put it down on the floor, I lowered her gentle and stroked her gentle and talked to her sweetly as she left us. Would be nice if all of us humans had as loving as a send-off. All I know is we're gonna miss the little fuzzball. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP my LittleBit. You were a good friend, loving and loved. No better way to be remembered, whether critter or kin.


----------



## taxlady

Oh CG (((hugs))). I'm so sorry to read this. RIP LittleBit, the gorgeous.

That's so awful. You didn't even get a chance to get used to the idea. I can imagine how much you will miss her. How old was she?

I'm crying.


----------



## GotGarlic

CG, I'm very sorry to hear about LittleBit. I'm glad you were able to comfort her during her last moments. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, CG, so sorry.  RIP, LittleBit.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> I agree. But, he is carrying it pretty far. I bought a tin of "No Name" salmon and he wouldn't eat it. He wants the brand name stuff.


My last cat would only eat tuna and it had to be Sainsbury's (a medium quality supermarket) or he turned up his nose at it. He would go days without eating if I didn't give him what he wanted.

A cat we had when I lived at home with my parents, would refuse to eat her own food, or anything at all, from when a chicken came into the house until it's carcass went in the refuse. My mother used to weaken!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks taxy. I've been as leaky as an old garden hose all day. LittleBit was at least 12-13 years old. When we got her from the shelter in April 2006 they guessed she was at least 4-5 years old. Over the last couple of years she's acted older than her "age", acted older than our previous kitty Midnight who was 17 when she died, so it's possible she was older. Bitsy has also had some medical issues that the vets (two different practices) never could put their finger on, starting back in August 2010. That first vet kept her for 4 days and almost $1000; they wanted to do more extensive testing but we brought her home, got her back on her feet, and that was the last time she was ever that sick. Or at that vet. Working with the second vet and our own common sense, every time she showed any problem coming up we'd nip it right away. So it seemed liked every time she got a little sick I was a bit afraid it would be the end of her. Guess this time it was. 



Thanks GG. We'll adjust to not tripping over her eventually. But I told Himself no more kitties until we move. Maybe we can get this house up for sale quicker that way?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My condolences CG!  Bless Littlebit and a Bon Voyage for her trip to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Taxy, glad to hear Shreddy is hanging in there so strong. Unfortunately, I have sad news to share. LittleBit died in the wee hours of this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started to act a bit sniffly and lazier than normal on Wednesday. I was working in the garden when my SIL stopped by. She was mentioning that both of their cats had gone through a bout of a feline virus making the rounds in our part of the county. As she was describing the symptoms I told her about LittleBit. Sounded like the same thing. She said the vet said there is nothing you can do for it but keep the kitty hydrated and comfortable and wait the five or so days it takes to run through the system and they start to act normal again.
> 
> With Monday being the day kitty should be feeling better, and Monday being Memorial Day (thank you to all our servicemen and women for their sacrifices for our freedom) we figured if LittleBit wasn't all better by Tuesday we'd get her to the vet. During the rest of the week she had been holding her own, getting as much water as I could get into her, and although weak still getting into the litterpan to void. During the day Saturday she was even moving from place to place, not far but moving. She was taking liquified canned cat food through the syringe. Things were looking up. Saturday night we went through our regular routine, watching a rerun of "Castle" after the 11:00 PM news with me flopped on my Snuggler chair and LittleBit laying across my middle. Afterwards I set her down so I could get the dish of water and the syringe I had been using to "water" her. She completely collapsed on the floor as if the stuffing had gone out of her. When I picked her up her system started to shut down, and I moved her to the kitchen to save the carpeting. Himself got her "sick bed" (we would keep an old plastic tablecloth covered with a couple of old bath towels on the floor in case she needed something waterproof under her...) and put it down on the floor, I lowered her gentle and stroked her gentle and talked to her sweetly as she left us. Would be nice if all of us humans had as loving as a send-off. All I know is we're gonna miss the little fuzzball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP my LittleBit. You were a good friend, loving and loved. No better way to be remembered, whether critter or kin.


My sympathies.


----------



## LPBeier

My deepest condolences, CG.  You did all you could for her and I know she knew that.  She was very beautiful.

I think TB thinks I am batty, but I am thinking about taking Violet back to our old vet.  I like the new one, but he doesn't seem to take Violet's leg condition seriously because he hasn't seen the horrific x-rays and doesn't seem interested in getting them from the other vet.  He told me that there was no way it could be as bad as I described and said if I want to add another pain killer he'll do it, but the dog will be sedated most of the time.  It is gabapenten and I take it.  I don't want her to have that unless she needs it, but we have to prove she is in pain.  She looks at me with this "Help me Mom" look and backs herself into my legs so she is always touching me.  She whines and yelps constantly.  The diarrhea is coming back even though she is still on the medication.  She is eating okay, but not like she was.  

Please, if I am paranoid tell me.  I just don't want her to be in pain.  Should I go back to the old vet who knows her?  The reasons for not going is it is a long car ride and Violet hates them (and I am better at short ones if I am in pain myself).

I don't think we will lose her, I just want her well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks PF, MC, and LP! It's helped me with the support of my friends here and on my Facebook page. Himself said we need a  new kitty around here. I'm saying I want to wait until we get back to OH. Maybe I'll compromise and get him a hamster. They're pretty easy to move.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> My deepest condolences, CG.  You did all you could for her and I know she knew that.  She was very beautiful.
> 
> I think TB thinks I am batty, but I am thinking about taking Violet back to our old vet.  I like the new one, but he doesn't seem to take Violet's leg condition seriously because he hasn't seen the horrific x-rays and doesn't seem interested in getting them from the other vet.  He told me that there was no way it could be as bad as I described and said if I want to add another pain killer he'll do it, but the dog will be sedated most of the time.  It is gabapenten and I take it.  I don't want her to have that unless she needs it, but we have to prove she is in pain.  She looks at me with this "Help me Mom" look and backs herself into my legs so she is always touching me.  She whines and yelps constantly.  The diarrhea is coming back even though she is still on the medication.  She is eating okay, but not like she was.
> 
> Please, if I am paranoid tell me.  I just don't want her to be in pain.  Should I go back to the old vet who knows her?  The reasons for not going is it is a long car ride and Violet hates them (and I am better at short ones if I am in pain myself).
> 
> I don't think we will lose her, I just want her well.


Can you phone the old vet and ask him to send the X-rays to you or the new vet?

I don't think you are being paranoid. I would have concerns as well.

I have no good or bad feeling about the vet near where I live. But, I don't think she has or ever has had a cat. It's a 10 minute drive. I really like the new vet. It's a 25-40 minute drive, depending on traffic, to the new vet and I have to hunt for parking. Shreddy detests riding in the car. But, for me, it's worth going to the new vet.


----------



## Somebunny

GG, I was so sad to read of the passing of your beautiful kitty-cat.  My sincere condolences, . It's so hard to lose our cherished friends,and hard to replace them too.  I think waiting to do so until you get back "home" is a fine thing to do.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks PF, MC, and LP! It's helped me with the support of my friends here and on my Facebook page. Himself said we need a  new kitty around here. I'm saying I want to wait until we get back to OH. Maybe I'll compromise and get him a hamster. They're pretty easy to move.



When we lost our beloved Joie in February 2013, there wasn't even thoughts of getting a new pet, dog or cat.  We needed time to get over the shock.  There was a deep hole in the hearts of all of us (including Violet).  

Then I took Vi to the new vet in our area as she was having problems with her back legs and I was worried (just as I am now).  The times I had gone in for food and glucosamine there were no kittens but this one time I go in and see a beautiful little black kitten for adoption.  She adopted me at that moment but I  didn't acknowledge it.  I went home and told TB about her but we didn't even discuss getting her.  The next day I got her on my own and when I walked in the door and plunked her in his arms he was in love too.

When the time is right, CG, you will know it.


----------



## pacanis

Sorry to hear about your cat, CG. Very sorry.


----------



## CWS4322

I hereby declare that Myrtle, my 4-yr old Shaffer chicken, is now a pet. She went on an outing with me on Sunday--helped me help a friend plant his garden. She rode in the car on my lap and hung her head out the window on the way home just like a dog.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I hereby declare that Myrtle, my 4-yr old Shaffer chicken, is now a pet. She went on an outing with me on Sunday--helped me help a friend plant his garden. She rode in the car on my lap and hung her head out the window on the way home just like a dog.



The Queen of the Hen House! She is also a therapist it seems.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I hereby declare that Myrtle, my 4-yr old Shaffer chicken, is now a pet. She went on an outing with me on Sunday--helped me help a friend plant his garden. She rode in the car on my lap and hung her head out the window on the way home just like a dog.


Love it! What a mental image.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> RIP my LittleBit. You were a good friend, loving and loved. No better way to be remembered, whether critter or kin.


I am so sorry to hear this, CG. 

It's bad enough to lose a beloved pet when you are expecting it, but to have it catch you by surprise is devastating. RIP kitty...


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> My deepest condolences, CG.  You did all you could for her and I know she knew that.  She was very beautiful.
> 
> I think TB thinks I am batty, but I am thinking about taking Violet back to our old vet.  I like the new one, but he doesn't seem to take Violet's leg condition seriously because he hasn't seen the horrific x-rays and doesn't seem interested in getting them from the other vet.  He told me that there was no way it could be as bad as I described and said if I want to add another pain killer he'll do it, but the dog will be sedated most of the time.  It is gabapenten and I take it.  I don't want her to have that unless she needs it, but we have to prove she is in pain.  She looks at me with this "Help me Mom" look and backs herself into my legs so she is always touching me.  She whines and yelps constantly.  The diarrhea is coming back even though she is still on the medication.  She is eating okay, but not like she was.
> 
> Please, if I am paranoid tell me.  I just don't want her to be in pain.  Should I go back to the old vet who knows her?  The reasons for not going is it is a long car ride and Violet hates them (and I am better at short ones if I am in pain myself).
> 
> I don't think we will lose her, I just want her well.



I don't think you're paranoid but I do think your current vet is somewhat remiss in refusing to request the records from your previous vet. There is no reason legally (at least I can't see that US law would be different to UK law in this) or ethically, why he can't request the records from the previous vet. If it was you who went to a new Doctor it would be perfectly reasonable to expect your records to follow you. 

I don't see why you couldn't ring up the old vet, explain the circumstances and ask if it would be possible to have a copy of Violet's records. Assuming he knows that you only changed vets because of the travelling and you had no complaint s about the way he looked after Violet I would expect him to be reasonable. However, if you get the records there is no way you can force new vet to look at them!

New vet needs a good talking to. You wouldn't put up with this nonsense from a plumber or a car mechanic or your own doctor and you shouldn't have to put up with it from the vet. Remember you are paying for a service and you aren't getting it.

Love to Violet and I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Love it! What a mental image.


I don't know what other people thought, but I was chuckling all the way home (and it's only a 15-minute drive), but Myrtle definitely entertained me. My friend remarked on how calm she is and how personable. But that's Myrtle.


----------



## Cheryl J

CG, I'm so sorry to hear about Little Bit.  Your post had me in tears.  I hope as the days go by that it gets a bit easier.  What a wonderful friend you've had over the years, I'm sure it was hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Cheryl J

CWS, Myrtle sounds like a hoot!  Loved your story, it made me smile.


----------



## CWS4322

Cheryl J said:


> CWS, Myrtle sounds like a hoot!  Loved your story, it made me smile.


She's a very special hen. Makes me laugh almost every day. She comes to the house and asks to come in--goes to the fridge and expects a bit of cheese. She is also the reason I don't eat chicken very often. I feel guilty eating chicken!


----------



## taxlady

I've created a monster. Shreddy is really liking going outside now. He wants to go outside just about every time I step out for a smoke and often wants to stay out for quite a while. He likes drinking rain water from different puddles. I guess the flavour of water with mud at the bottom differs from water with various kinds of leaves at the bottom or nothing in particular at the bottom. Most of the puddles are on tarp.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I've created a monster. Shreddy is really liking going outside now. He wants to go outside just about every time I step out for a smoke and often wants to stay out for quite a while. He likes drinking rain water from different puddles. I guess the flavour of water with mud at the bottom differs from water with various kinds of leaves at the bottom or nothing in particular at the bottom. Most of the puddles are on tarp.


 Enjoy his joy!

I'm thinking of getting Myrtle one of these (custom ordered, I have to measure her).

Purple FlightSuit | Avian Fashions

I think she'd look very nice in a purple flightsuit when going for rides in the car with me...just a thought. And once I have one, I can use it as a pattern to make more outfits for her. She'd probably look silly in the bunny ears...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She needs a Hoodie!  I notice chickens are not on the size chart...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She needs a Hoodie!  I notice chickens are not on the size chart...


She definitely could use a Hoodie for when she wants to stick her head out the window--to protect her ears. Chickens are not on the size chart, but I emailed the company and have the # of the person who sews (and designed) the flightsuits, so can special order one for her. I was thinking a small duck size would be the size, but I have to measure her from her chest to where her tail feathers start...should be fun. I can visualize her strutting around in her flight suit...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Myrtle:  What's that?   A long worm?
CWS: It's a tape measure, stand still...
Myrtle: Looks wormy to me, let me have it...
CWS Stand still!  don't peck at the worm, er tape!
Myrtle:  Why?
CWS: So you can be fashionable.
Myrtle: Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## taxlady

It rained this morning and replenished Shreddy's puddles, but hasn't rained since and they are drying up. Poor boy is so disappointed that only the one in this pic still has enough water to drink.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Myrtle:  What's that?   A long worm?
> CWS: It's a tape measure, stand still...
> Myrtle: Looks wormy to me, let me have it...
> CWS Stand still!  don't peck at the worm, er tape!
> Myrtle:  Why?
> CWS: So you can be fashionable.
> Myrtle: Sounds fishy to me.



The other girls are going to be so envious of Myrtle. She will be more fashionable than CWS.


----------



## LPBeier

This isn't my pet but one that I saw on facebook and thought you would all agree it's a beauty!  I was specially thinking you would enjoy, PF!


----------



## LPBeier

Love the video, Taxy!


----------



## Somebunny

Oh sweet Shreddy!  Taxy, you are going to have to make him some "man made" (woman made) puddles!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful kitten, LP!!


----------



## LPBeier

We think we finally found out what has been making Violet sick!

Monkey has a play tower by a window and we have her food dish on the second to top tier which lines up with the window sill.  We ironically put it here so that Violet wouldn't steal Monkey's food.  Monkey and Violet get the same brand of food from the vet, but of course it is different.  Violet's dry dog food is specially formulated for her allergies and Monkey is getting a mix of kitten and cat food to slowly introduce the new food.

Monkey makes a mess when she eats and there are always crumbs on the mat under her dish and we have seen Violet over there and think she has been grabbing anything that falls to the floor.  The cat food has grains in it that Violet shouldn't have.

So, now we have to keep watch that there are no crumbs on the carpet that Violet can get.  I have a call into the Vet's office but I am sure he will agree this could be the problem because Violet is so sensitive to certain things....just like her human parents. 

I am so glad it is nothing more serious.


----------



## CWS4322

I've met Shreddy--he is an AMAZING cat. Nice pics, TL!


----------



## taxlady

Thanks ladies.



LPBeier said:


> Love the video, Taxy!


It's not really a video. It's an animated "gif". I took several pictures with my phone. Google+ backed them up and turned them into that little animation. 


Somebunny said:


> Oh sweet Shreddy!  Taxy, you are going to have to make him some "man made" (woman made) puddles!


It's supposed to rain tonight. I really think it's rain water he wants. If there isn't enough, I will make some puddles. Last night and this morning he made his own puddles.  


CWS4322 said:


> I've met Shreddy--he is an AMAZING cat. Nice pics, TL!


I think so.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, I really hope you have found the source of Violet's problems. Can you get a grain free cat food? Cats don't really have any need/use for grains and can't get any nutrition out of them. They simply don't produce the enzymes needed to digest grain.


----------



## taxlady

I just got a call from the vet who will come here and euthanize Shreddy. He got a bit of a reprieve, or should I say Stirling and I got a reprieve.

She says that if his bladder was blocked, he wouldn't be eating, he would probably be trying to pee, and he might be vomiting. The fact that he hasn't pooped is of less concern, since he is eating, but not much. She thinks it's fine to wait since he is alert, drinking, eating (some), walking around, and doesn't appear to be in pain.

She wants me to call her with an update tomorrow. We'll take it day by day.

I know this sounds awful, but it will be easier on me if I see him suffer a little bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wanting to make sure that this is the right time is not an easy decision.  Does Shreddy still like going outside?  Is he still contentedly purring?  My Best Thoughts and Wishes for all three of you.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wanting to make sure that this is the right time is not an easy decision.  Does Shreddy still like going outside?  Is he still contentedly purring?  My Best Thoughts and Wishes for all three of you.


Hasn't been purring for quite a while. He still wants to go outside and does go, several times a day. He was out in the rain yesterday. He came back to where it wasn't raining and decided he really did want to be out there, even if it was wet.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Hasn't been purring for quite a while. He still wants to go outside and does go, several times a day. He was out in the rain yesterday. He came back to where it wasn't raining and decided he really did want to be out there, even if it was wet.




Shreddy has been listening to your phone calls...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would say as long as Shreddy is not hurting or miserable, just hold off.  He is still showing interest and curiosity AND still eating.


----------



## LPBeier

monkey was out in tje yard on her leash all morning chasing bugs and going from sun to shade. I brought her in about 1 and never saw her again. I worried she had gotten out again until I found her in her "cave" at the bottom of her play tower fast asleep.  play hard, rest hard!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

I'm relieved to read that Monkey wasn't lost.

A friend's cat went missing 31 May. Then a couple of days later, when she opened the door to call the cat, the other cat ran out onto the street and got run over. He died in the 5 minutes it took to drive him to the vet.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm relieved to read that Monkey wasn't lost.
> 
> A friend's cat went missing 31 May. Then a couple of days later, when she opened the door to call the cat, the other cat ran out onto the street and got run over. He died in the 5 minutes it took to drive him to the vet.


I am so sorry about your friend's cats, Taxy. That is so tragic.

Yes, I was relieved about Monkey too.  She seems to be submitting to the fact that if she wants to stay outside she stays on the lead and is just out of reach of the fences.  I am happy this seems to be a compromise we can all live with.

Violet actually seems to be the only one with a problem with the new arrangement.  She will come and get me and I will think Monkey has tried to escape and she will be happily chasing a butterfly or something.  Violet takes her role as big sister a little too seriously sometimes I think.


----------



## Mad Cook

Is there room in the DC Animal Hospital for Horse? This morning he was diagnosed with an early stage cataract in his left eye. He's always been a very sensible and level headed boy and in all the  years I've known him (17 years and owned him for 14) I have never know him to shy at anything but twice last week he spooked at nothing in places where he goes every day. Decided to call the vet in, as out of character behaviour has to have a cause.

I was really quite relieved that it was a cataract as I had the spectre of brain damage/tumours, etc., at the back of my mind.

The vet needs to know whether it has been a long time coming or if it has developed quickly so he's going to do a progress check in 8 weeks but he ran through the alternatives with me. They ran from do nothing, through to a cataract removal operation at Liverpool University Vet Hospital. I'm tempted to go down the "do nothing" route. He's a very fit 22 year old but I can't see any advantage in putting him through the trauma of an operation with a general anaesthetic. The vet said that even if the cataract developed to a stage where he was blind in that eye he could still have a happy and fulfilled life. As he said, there is a horse doing three-day eventing at Badminton who has only one eye! The only proviso is that Horse mustn't be ridden on the road because of the danger of him shying at something he can't see properly at the side of the road and causing an accident with a motor vehicle. That's no problem as there is plenty of off-road riding around the farm where he lives.

He's not keen on dogs due to a very bad experience when he was young but he'd happily snuggle up with the invalid DC kitties in the chronic cases ward.


----------



## taxlady

MC, I'm glad to read that it isn't anything serious. I think you are right that putting him through general anaesthesia at his age might be a bit much and I doubt he enjoys long rides in a horse trailer.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Horse!  Hope you get your bearings.  Several of my previous (elderly) dogs had cataracts and got along just fine, though they weren't ridden.  It may be he just needs to get used to it.  I don't think I would want to put him through all the rigamarol of surgery either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Of course we have room for Horse!  The kitties will help with snuggles.


----------



## taxlady

What PF said.


----------



## Addie

Horses happen to be my favorite animal. When I worked with the 4-H kids, I always found myself spending more time with the horse kids than say the sewing kids. 

For the wild, it is Bison an elephants.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> MC, I'm glad to read that it isn't anything serious. I think you are right that putting him through general anaesthesia at his age might be a bit much and I doubt he enjoys long rides in a horse trailer.


Fortunately travelling wouldn't be a problem. He loves going out in the horse box but he'd be disappointed when he arrived at the hospital and there were no hounds. He learned to love the horse box when he found out that it took him to hunt meets. (He didn't hunt foxes. He "hunted" with a drag pack that followed an artificially laid scent.)


----------



## LPBeier

There is definitely room for Horse here.  Violet absolutely adores horses.  When we go for walks in an area nearby called the "Watershed", there are usually horses along the trails.  Violet goes up to them and licks their legs and tries to follow them.  She is oblivious to the fact that one well placed hoof would knock her silly.

When TB was working at a youth camp one summer he often took Violet with him.  It was a horse camp and while TB worked, Violet would go down to the stables.  She never got in the way, but loved just being there with the other animals. She has been to many different camps now and the kids love her as much as she loves the attention.

I bought Monkey new grain free food today and will ease it into her diet.  She doesn't need to be grain free but we did figure out that Violet was eating any crumbs that Monkey allowed to fall from her windowsill feeding area.  Now, if Vi gets any food she shouldn't react.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Fortunately traveling wouldn't be a problem. He loves going out in the horse box but he'd be disappointed when he arrived at the hospital and there were no hounds. He learned to love the horse box when he found out that it took him to hunt meets. (He didn't hunt foxes. He "hunted" with a drag pack that followed an artificially laid scent.)



He sounds like the typical English horse that we hear so much about on this side of the pond. Even the Queen's family stopped hunting foxes and use the scent trail now. Why give up a perfectly good sport that gives exercise to both man and animal.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> There is definitely room for Horse here.  Violet absolutely adores horses.  When we go for walks in an area nearby called the "Watershed", there are usually horses along the trails.  Violet goes up to them and licks their legs and tries to follow them.  She is oblivious to the fact that one well placed hoof would knock her silly.
> 
> When TB was working at a youth camp one summer he often took Violet with him.  It was a horse camp and while TB worked, Violet would go down to the stables.  She never got in the way, but loved just being there with the other animals. She has been to many different camps now and the kids love her as much as she loves the attention.
> 
> I bought Monkey new grain free food today and will ease it into her diet.  She doesn't need to be grain free but we did figure out that Violet was eating any crumbs that Monkey allowed to fall from her windowsill feeding area.  Now, if Vi gets any food she shouldn't react.


Horse is very wary of dogs he doesn't know and is plain scared of German Shepherds. He was chased and bitten badly by a GSD which was being exercised in one of the fields field a couple of years before I got him. Whenever a dog is brought onto the yard I always take Horse to be introduced as a sort of psychological therapy ("Mum says it's a nice doggy so I needn't be scared" sort of thing but it doesn't work with GSDs). Oddly enough the hounds never bothered him when he was hunting and he let them run under his tummy and round his legs. He even stood still while one of them cocked its leg and "wee'd" on one of his hind legs! (He was shampoo'd when he got home!) I don't think he thought they were dogs.

I hope the grain free feed works


----------



## taxlady

I am sitting here with a wet cat, who wants scritches. Shreddy was out in the rain and had to be encouraged to come back inside.

This is him yesterday, out in the rain. YouTube is taking forever to get rid of the shakiness of the video. It says the editing is in progress and will be ready in a little while. It's been saying that since last night.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqddMD99JgM


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shreddy looks like he is still having a good time..  He is a very beautiful cat!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> He sounds like the typical English horse that we hear so much about on this side of the pond. Even the Queen's family stopped hunting foxes and use the scent trail now. Why give up a perfectly good sport that gives exercise to both man and animal.


Everyone in most of the UK has had to stop hunting foxes and other live quarry with "dogs" (eg foxhounds,  stag hounds, beagles, otter hounds, etc.,) since the bans in England and Wales in 2004 and in Scotland in 2002. Northern Ireland and the Irish republic don't have anti-hunting laws so they still have foxhunting.

The anti-hunting law is noble in intent but is convoluted in execution. As the Countryside Alliance put it  "_The Act makes it an offence to hunt a mouse with a dog but not a rat, you can legally hunt a rabbit but not a hare. You can flush a fox to guns with two dogs legally but if you use three it's an offence. You can flush a fox to a bird of prey with as many dogs as you like_." 

Addie, Horse would be mortally offended to hear himself described as English. He's Irish He's a breed called the Irish Draught Horse and came from Ireland when he was three. He isn't a heavy horse like a shire or Clydesdale and doesn't have hairy legs. The breed was developed as a farm all-rounder - pulling the plough and taking the farmer's wife to market in the trap in the week, taking the farmer hunting once or twice a week and the family to church on Sunday. They are noted for their intelligence, commonsense and gentleness and are amazing jumpers, which led to their use in the development of the Irish Sports Horse (formerly called the Irish Hunter in less PC days) which is a mixture of ID, Thoroughbred and Connemara pony.

Horse walks to heel like a dog, without a lead rope and does "stand and stay" while I walk away to fetch something I've forgotten, and he comes to call in the field. Love him to bits.

Sorry, I can bore for England about my lovely boy.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> I am sitting here with a wet cat, who wants scritches. Shreddy was out in the rain and had to be encouraged to come back inside.
> 
> This is him yesterday, out in the rain. YouTube is taking forever to get rid of the shakiness of the video. It says the editing is in progress and will be ready in a little while. It's been saying that since last night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqddMD99JgM


Nice puddy-tat. I love tabbies. Many years ago I knew a girl who had a Burmese who loved water and would roll and play in it whenever he got the chance.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shreddy looks like he is still having a good time..  He is a very beautiful cat!


Thank you, I think he's beautiful. 

He does seem to still having a good time. He really likes his little outings into the yard. He has been out in the rain a second time this morning. This time he seemed to want to check something on the far side of the yard. Once he had checked, he came back in.


----------



## taxlady

MC, your lovely boy sounds wonderful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are having "Kitten Teriyaki" tonight...both brats started in on me at 1 AM this morning, crawling over me and hollering for me to feed them.  Close to every hour...arrrgh!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shreddy looks like he is still having a good time..  He is a very beautiful cat!



Everything she said!


----------



## LPBeier

Mad Cook said:


> Horse is very wary of dogs he doesn't know and *is plain scared of German Shepherds*.



I don't know if it helps but Violet is a border collie boxer who doesn't know she is a dog.....she thinks she is human and we don't have the heart to tell her otherwise!


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> I don't know if it helps but Violet is a border collie boxer who doesn't know she is a dog.....she thinks she is human and we don't have the heart to tell her otherwise!


 I once had a dog like that. She thought she made all the decisions in the house. I wonder if it's just bitches or if dogs are like that too.


----------



## Addie

I can understand very easily your love of Horse. We have wild mustangs here in the States. I love watching them run across the hills. Every year they have a roundup of them and certain ones are put up for adoption. Those that aren't adopted are sent back to be wild. Adoption is not that easy either. You  have to prove that you own a ranch or farm for the horse and that the horse will not be used for rodeo or other purpose that will be harmful to the animal. Then once you get the animal home, the hard work begins. It is up to the new owner to break it and turn it into a horse that can be ridden. Good Luck to the new owner. 

We still have fox hunting here, mostly in Virginia as far as I know. When Jackie Kennedy was in the White House she often would go to the hounds! Of course that meant the Secret Service had to ride along with her and keep up with her. 

There was a group of 4-H girls from another part of the state that rode without a bridle, saddle or any leather at all. They gave all the commands with only their knees. No hands at all. Needles to say, they always went home with the Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I once had a dog like that. She thought she made all the decisions in the house. I wonder if it's just bitches or if dogs are like that too.



No, Teddy thinks he is human also. He loves cheese, and most food that humans eat. Including veggies. Spike buys Teddy roast beef while he eats leftover rotisserie chicken. He used to buy turkey for him. But ever since Spike started to buy the roast beef, he won't touch the turkey meat. Spoiled rotten!


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> I am sitting here with a wet cat, who wants scritches. Shreddy was out in the rain and had to be encouraged to come back inside.
> 
> This is him yesterday, out in the rain. YouTube is taking forever to get rid of the shakiness of the video. It says the editing is in progress and will be ready in a little while. It's been saying that since last night.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqddMD99JgM




So glad to hear that Shreddy is still able to enjoy his treks outdoors.


----------



## LPBeier

Violet is too smart for her own good.

Yesterday I gave them their dinner and Vi got her small half a tramadol pill out of the piece of wet food and left it on the floor as she has done so many times before.  When she had finished, I put it in the bowl (which is on a bucket to make it the right height for her) so that monkey wouldn't get it.  She was no where near her dish at the time.  Not ten minutes later I walked by and the pill was back on the floor.  

I did eventually get it into her with a small piece of cheese which we reserve only for such "emergencies" as she shouldn't have it but loves it. To be honest, I think she knows this and orchestrates this little game to get the cheese!


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, I have a friend, here in Canada, who swears by these: GREENIES® PILL POCKETS® Treats for Dogs | GREENIES® Dog Treats | Greenies.com


----------



## LPBeier

lol thanks Taxy. She loves these...spits the pill out and gobbles them down!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> lol thanks Taxy. She loves these...spits the pill out and gobbles them down!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


What a clever doggie. Phooey.


----------



## LPBeier

I wish she as smart enough to realize how important this medication is for her. But she ate it all up this morning including all the pills.

Her meloxicam is liquid and chicken flavored so I give her the dose in a small amount of chicken stock (I am making it all the time anyway). The tramadol comes in liquid as well, but she turned her nose up and wouldn't touch the broth with it in. A costly little experiment. So we are back with the pills half twice a day.


----------



## taxlady

The vet left about 20 minutes ago. Shreddy is no longer in pain. We are going to miss him a lot. He was a sweetheart.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> The vet left about 20 minutes ago. Shreddy is no longer in pain. We are going to miss him a lot. He was a sweetheart.




  RIP, Shreddy.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> The vet left about 20 minutes ago. Shreddy is no longer in pain. We are going to miss him a lot. He was a sweetheart.



Oh TL, I am so sorry you had to go through this. But you know Shreddy is in a better place.  And one for Shreddy


----------



## mmyap

Taxlady, I'm so sorry.  Shreddy would say thank you for being such a good owner and taking such good care of him.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sorry to hear about your cat, Linda. You did all you could for him and gave him some great memories to take with him.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> The vet left about 20 minutes ago. Shreddy is no longer in pain. We are going to miss him a lot. He was a sweetheart.



So sad.  It's always difficult to lose a good friend.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, Linda. I know how difficult it is to say goodbye to a beloved pet. Shreddy knows you loved him and took great care of him. Lots of love for you and Stirling {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The vet left about 20 minutes ago. Shreddy is no longer in pain. We are going to miss him a lot. He was a sweetheart.



Aw, Shreddy!  Look out for a black cat with one eye, he is a wonderful friend. His name is Gopher.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> The vet left about 20 minutes ago. Shreddy is no longer in pain. We are going to miss him a lot. He was a sweetheart.



Taxy my heart goes out to you and Stirling.  I know the how the loss of a furbaby can hurt.  I am so glad he was at home and now is no longer suffering.  Big hugs to you.  RIP Shreddy - you were very much loved and will be very much missed.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw, Shreddy!  Look out for a black cat with one eye, he is a wonderful friend. His name is Gopher.



And a little black and white dog who answers to Joie and thinks he is a cat.  I think you will get along amazingly!


----------



## Somebunny

Linda and Stirling, I'm so sorry they you had to say goodbye to Shreddy today.  You are in my heart today and I shall lift a toast to your sweet pet when I get home from work.  Rest in Peace dear Shreddy there will be many friends waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry Taxy....that must have been so hard for you and Stirling.   Hugs to you both.  As others have said, you gave Shreddy a loving home for all of his years.  Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Linda, my heart just broke a little bit reading that Shreddy is gone. You did a great job as a hospice kitty nurse. A big hug each for you and Stirling. Remember the good times ~ it lessens the hurt.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I can understand very easily your love of Horse. We have wild mustangs here in the States. I love watching them run across the hills. Every year they have a roundup of them and certain ones are put up for adoption. Those that aren't adopted are sent back to be wild. Adoption is not that easy either. You  have to prove that you own a ranch or farm for the horse and that the horse will not be used for rodeo or other purpose that will be harmful to the animal. Then once you get the animal home, the hard work begins. *It is up to the new owner to break it and turn it into a horse that can be ridden.*



All of the horse people I know prefer 'gentling' a horse than 'breaking' it.


----------



## MrsLMB

I am so sorry to hear about Shreddy.  

It is never easy to lost one of our furry family members.


----------



## taxlady

We buried Shreddy last night. Very emotional.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tax...I'm so sorry, Shreddy was so loved and cared for.  Giant Hugs!


----------



## MrsLMB




----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tax...I'm so sorry, Shreddy was so loved and cared for.  Giant Hugs!


Thanks for the hugs. You may have gotten a "THANKS" that just said "Thn". I think I hit enter instead of backspace. d'oh!


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


>


Thank you. That's a very sweet poem.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm so sorry, taxlady. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think I figured out why Beagle has gotten so sick in recent months.  She gets a CET HEX Strip (not from China) for her "cookie", has for years, as prescribed by the vet for teeth cleaning.  She loves them so much that she chews them a couple times, then swallows them whole.  In recent months, she's taken to eating grass, house plants, pillow fringe, and carpet licking, as her tummy's upset.  I've cleaned up many horks, last time she even tried to eat an orchid.  She was so sick at one time that she couldn't eat for a couple of weeks.  We took her to the vet, they did x-rays and couldn't find any reason why she would do this.  I've quit giving the CET strips to her, but she keeps pestering me as she loves her "cookies" so much.  I gave her a tiny snip off a strip today, we'll see if she handles it.


----------



## taxlady

I hope that solves the problem Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I hope that solves the problem Dawg.




I do too.  She just loves her cookies, hard to say no.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Geeze...those chews have chlorhexidine and is not intended for ingestion in humans...I suppose it shouldn't be good for dogs, either.  We can't use the oral rinse with our dementia patients because they end up swallowing it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Interesting, and good to know.  We may need to try Greenies again, though to Beagle, they're not the same as her cookies.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Interesting, and good to know.  We may need to try Greenies again, though to Beagle, they're not the same as her cookies.


I read in an Amazon review that there is a version without the chlorhexidene.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I read in an Amazon review that there is a version without the chlorhexidene.




I think the main problem isn't the chemical, it's that Beagle now wolfs down the entire "cookie" whole (she used to chew it for a long time), and it stops up her stomach or intestinal tract.  She's distressed, and eats grass and other plant and cloth based materials in order to relieve her distress.  She's horked up several partial cookies.  No more whole cookies!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I can understand very easily your love of Horse. We have wild mustangs here in the States. I love watching them run across the hills. Every year they have a roundup of them and certain ones are put up for adoption. Those that aren't adopted are sent back to be wild. Adoption is not that easy either. You  have to prove that you own a ranch or farm for the horse and that the horse will not be used for rodeo or other purpose that will be harmful to the animal. Then once you get the animal home, the hard work begins. It is up to the new owner to break it and turn it into a horse that can be ridden. Good Luck to the new owner.
> 
> We still have fox hunting here, mostly in Virginia as far as I know. When Jackie Kennedy was in the White House she often would go to the hounds! Of course that meant the Secret Service had to ride along with her and keep up with her.
> 
> There was a group of 4-H girls from another part of the state that rode without a bridle, saddle or any leather at all. They gave all the commands with only their knees. No hands at all. Needles to say, they always went home with the Blue Ribbon.



Glad to hear that about the wild mustangs being adopted or released. 

What's 4-H? (I know I'm going to kick myself when you tell me!) 

I only ride "English" so I don't know much about "western" riding but mostly it is your legs and the transfer of your weight that guide the horse and the reins back the legs up up (and stop him in a crisis!). It isn't recommended to ride Horse bareback as he is very uncomfortable - he has very sharp vertebrae and it's like sitting on a bread knife! I used to hate it when I was having riding lessons as a little girl and we had to ride without reins and our arms stretched out level with our shoulders to learn to balance properly.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> The vet left about 20 minutes ago. Shreddy is no longer in pain. We are going to miss him a lot. He was a sweetheart.


Sorry to hear that but it was the best for him. I hope when it's Horse's time I have the courage and the good sense to let him go. You loved Shreddy and gave him a lovely happy life and you have your memories.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> What's 4-H? (I know I'm going to kick myself when you tell me!)



4-H is a national youth development program that teaches leadership and other skills and encourages young people to become involved in their communities. 4-H stands for this:

Head, Heart, Hands, and Health are the four Hs in 4-H, and they are the four values members work on through fun and engaging programs.

    Head - Managing, Thinking
    Heart - Relating, Caring
    Hands - Giving, Working
    Health - Being, Living


----------



## taxlady

4-H is more common in farming communities, Scouts in urban and suburban communities.


----------



## Dawgluver

4-H for us is (mostly) farm kids raising livestock or plants for show or slaughter.  Cattle, hogs, sheep, poultry, rabbits.  Though any kid is welcome to join.


----------



## LPBeier

Monkey is going to give me a heart attack one of these days!

Today I was sorting laundry.  We have a cart on wheels that has three bags in it.  I just wheel it from the bedroom to the laundry and pour the bags in to the machine - very easy for me.  

Well I finished sorting (throwing into the bags from the bed) and went to the machine.  I started it, and went to throw the bag into the machine.  It seemed a little heavy, but it was the dark load so I just thought there were more jeans than usual. All of a sudden I felt a movement and heard a "meow".  Thankfully I turned the bag up just in time or Monkey would have fallen into the machine filling with soapy water.


----------



## taxlady

No wonder you call her "Monkey".


----------



## LPBeier

Now I'm wanting to change it to "Angel" and see if it does any good!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> 4-H is more common in farming communities, Scouts in urban and suburban communities.



Actually, 4-H programs are offered in urban and suburban areas, too; they just do different activities. But the goals of leadership development and community service are the same.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, 4-H programs are offered in urban and suburban areas, too; they just do different activities. But the goals of leadership development and community service are the same.


I didn't mean to imply that that there was no 4-H other than in farming communities, just that they are *more common there*.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> 4-H is a national youth development program that teaches leadership and other skills and encourages young people to become involved in their communities. 4-H stands for this:
> 
> Head, Heart, Hands, and Health are the four Hs in 4-H, and they are the four values members work on through fun and engaging programs.
> 
> Head - Managing, Thinking
> Heart - Relating, Caring
> Hands - Giving, Working
> Health - Being, Living



Thanks GG. Sounds good.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, 4-H programs are offered in urban and suburban areas, too; they just do different activities. But the goals of leadership development and community service are the same.


It sounds a bit like Scouts and Guides over here.


----------



## LPBeier

I first want to say that I have a morbid fear of anything rodent.  I can't watch them on TV and when our previous house was infested I went to stay with a friend until they were evicted.  And then I insisted we move!  It stems from a horrific experience in my university days.

Anyway, this leaves me on the fence of being proud of my little Monkey or grossed out at the thought.  She caught her very first mouse today in our back yard (the gross out part because that means they are "out there").  Actually I don't know if it is a mouse or a rat and it really doesn't matter.

I didn't let her kill it, so it is still out there somewhere, but Violet also considers herself a pretty keen mouser and probably will scare it away (or something else I don't want to think about).

It is hard when you don't want to see bad happen to any living creature, but you are totally afraid of that creature!


----------



## Cheryl J

I hear ya, Laurie.  My kitty used to always go after critters...well, still does on occasion.  The latest one was a scorpion.  He's more of an inside kitty now, since he was beaten up by a neighborhood cat several months ago and needed surgery.  

I do NOT miss those days of finding 'gifts' for me on the patio.  I know he loves me, he doesn't need to prove it by bringing me dead ickies.


----------



## pacanis

I once picked up a gnawed on mouse head that my cat dropped at my feet as I got home and I said, "What the heck is this?" Ackkk!

My German Shepherd's days are numbered. Yesterday she couldn't even stand unless I put a leash on her and commanded her. No tugging, she just knew I meant business. I tried to help her stand beforehand and she yelped in pain. Today she's relatively fine. Better as the day goes on. I dug her grave yesterday... Hopefully it will be a while before I put the dirt back in.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac I am so sorry about your dog.  I hope you have some good time together before her time.


----------



## Andy M.

pac, sorry your shepherd is hurting.


----------



## taxlady

Aw, bummer Pac. How old is she?


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, so sorry, Pac.  It's so hard to let them go.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry, Pac. I know how hard it is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw, sorry Pac.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> It sounds a bit like Scouts and Guides over here.



Each 4-H chapter specializes in a certain field. Either cooking, sewing, horses, dairy, swine, it all depends. I worked mostly with farm kids. I had one girl that delivered her bull and raised it from birth. She sold it at the Fair for more than $10,000. She came running back to the dorm sobbing her eyes out. The man that bought it removed it immediately from the Fair grounds. She didn't even get to say goodbye to it. He had the sperm count tested before buying it and made the offer when he got the results. Her father told  her to sell. I will never forget that bull. She called it Baby Boy. What a misnomer! It was one huge Black Angus.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our 4-H group didn't specialize.  We each had our own thing to do and this was encouraged.  My sister did artwork, I did leather working and sewing, even did a year with a heifer.  Some did dairy cows, some sheep, some pigs.  Mom taught the cooking and sewing component, Dad did the leatherwork and small engines.  I learned how to judge cooking and sheep.  Our group was very diverse.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our 4-H group didn't specialize.  We each had our own thing to do and this was encouraged.  My sister did artwork, I did leather working and sewing, even did a year with a heifer.  Some did dairy cows, some sheep, some pigs.  Mom taught the cooking and sewing component, Dad did the leatherwork and small engines.  I learned how to judge cooking and sheep.  Our group was very diverse.



I like groups like that. You learn so much from each other. I had one girl who nicked her sheep with her clipping shears. She was getting ready for show and the wool had signs of blood. So I had my trusty spool of white thread and a packet of very pointy needles and sewed the poor thing up with blind stitches. Then I had to tell her how to get the blood out of the wool. No one ever saw the stitches. 

I had a couple of kids that had a breed of sheep that are born without external ears. So many of the public accused the kids of cutting their ears off like you would dock a dog's tail. I finally had to have the sign shop make up a large sign for the public to read that this breed of sheep are born without ears. That in no way were these sheep harmed by the members of 4-H. A lot of the folks would argue with the kids when they tried to explain. Some were brought to tears. (Idiot people!)


----------



## Cheryl J

pacanis said:


> I once picked up a gnawed on mouse head that my cat dropped at my feet as I got home and I said, "What the heck is this?" Ackkk!
> 
> My German Shepherd's days are numbered. Yesterday she couldn't even stand unless I put a leash on her and commanded her. No tugging, she just knew I meant business. I tried to help her stand beforehand and she yelped in pain. Today she's relatively fine. Better as the day goes on. I dug her grave yesterday... Hopefully it will be a while before I put the dirt back in.


 
I'm so sorry, pac.   I hope she has some quality time left with you.  I know how hard that is.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I didn't mean to imply that that there was no 4-H other than in farming communities, just that they are *more common there*.



I think that used to be true when more families lived on farms, but the program has changed as society has changed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> It sounds a bit like Scouts and Guides over here.



It's sort of similar; we also have Girl Scouts and Boy Scouts, which are private sex-segregated organizations with dues, uniforms, etc. 4-H is a program the Cooperative Extension Service, part of the U.S. Department of Agriculture and open to anyone age 5-18 (I think). The Cooperative Extension Service was created by Congress 100 years ago as a way to extend to communities the research results of the land-grant universities (every state has one) established in the late 1800s to conduct research into agriculture and animal husbandry. That's still the basic mission, although programs have expanded into home gardening, personal finance, and other more modern topics. The Master Gardener program is also a program of the Cooperative Extension Service.

For more info, here's Virginia's Cooperative Extension Service main page: Program Areas - Home - Virginia Cooperative Extension


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> It's sort of similar; we also have Girl Scouts and Boy Scouts, which are private sex-segregated organizations with dues, uniforms, etc. 4-H is a program the Cooperative Extension Service, part of the U.S. Department of Agriculture and open to anyone age 5-18 (I think). The Cooperative Extension Service was created by Congress 100 years ago as a way to extend to communities the research results of the land-grant universities (every state has one) established in the late 1800s to conduct research into agriculture and animal husbandry. That's still the basic mission, although programs have expanded into home gardening, personal finance, and other more modern topics. The Master Gardener program is also a program of the Cooperative Extension Service.
> 
> For more info, here's Virginia's Cooperative Extension Service main page: Program Areas - Home - Virginia Cooperative Extension


That sounds an excellent set up


----------



## Addie

MC, we also have FFA. Future Farmers of America. The kids are taught in the public schools all about farming. They don't have leaders as such. The classes are usually for ten through grade 12 students. When I worked the Fair with the 4-H kids, toward the last five days of the Fair, the FFA students would come in with their animals. These kids attended the Fair with out a Leader or Supervisor. They are on their own. You could tell the difference between the FFA kids and the 4-H kids. The only supervision I had over them was that they had to be in the dorm by 10 p.m. That is when the doors got locked. And considering that there were about 100 men wandering the grounds cleaning and performing other duties, if there was a knock I didn't open the door. But I would report the missing girl(s) the next morning and they had to leave the grounds with their animals. 

Let just one or two girls get sent home, and the lesson reverberated throughout the whole dorm. Any ribbons their animals may have won, would also come with money. And that money was their feed money for the coming winter. So since they couldn't feed the animal during the winter months, they had to sell their animal. Hard lesson for them to learn. But they remembered it next year when they returned. 

I loved working with farm kids. They are so responsible. I never had to wake up the dairy kids. They knew when 4 a.m. rolled around. And they were out in the barns getting their animals ready for milking. 

Quick story....

The State Governor was coming to the Fair for a visit. To try to remember who had to be waken at 4 or 5, or 6 or 7, with 200 kids in the dorm was almost impossible. So for the 4 a.m. kids I tied a piece of toilet paper on the right top side of their bunk. For the 5 a.m. kids, the left top side, and so forth on the bottom of the bunk for the other two times.  

The Governor comes into the dorm and wanted to know why the toilet paper party. I had also just covered the whole dorm with sawdust in preparation of sweeping the whole dorm. I am sure you know what can be tracked in on the boots. The poor Director of 4-H was mortified. But once I explained the reason for the toilet paper, I later got a note from the Director thanking me for being so gracious. The next year they had ready for me a whole bunch of four different colored ribbons for the bunks.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks guys.
She's a little over 11. Getting around today same as usual for her age. My friend told me there's a lumbar/spine thing GSD's are predisposed to when they get older and arthritus sets into the spine. I'm pretty sure that's what she has.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Thanks guys.
> She's a little over 11. Getting around today same as usual for her age. My friend told me there's a lumbar/spine thing GSD's are predisposed to when they get older and arthritus sets into the spine. I'm pretty sure that's what she has.



Pac, I knew a cop that had an all white GSD except for the pitch black saddle on his back. It was a K-9 dog and I fell in love with him. (The dog, not the cop!) I hadn't seen him for a couple of months and I ran into his wife. I asked about the dog. She told me he had come down with severe hip dysplasia and had to be put to sleep. I started to cry right there on the street. So I can understand how you are feeling at this moment. I fail to understand how vets can do this for a living.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Pac, I knew a cop that had an all white GSD except for the pitch black saddle on his back. It was a K-9 dog and I fell in love with him. (The dog, not the cop!) I hadn't seen him for a couple of months and I ran into his wife. I asked about the dog. She told me he had come down with severe hip dysplasia and had to be put to sleep. I started to cry right there on the street. So I can understand how you are feeling at this moment. I fail to understand how vets can do this for a living.



Violet has the worst case of hip displacia our (previous long-time) vet has every seen.  We were warned about it at 6 months but didn't have the $4,000 per leg to fix it then. They put her on glucosamine and said that she may have arthritis in her later years.  She is 10 now.  Four years ago she was acting like she was in pain so they took x-rays.  Her sockets are worn away and her ball joints are jagged and separated from the socket buy a lot.  The only thing keeping her walking is the incredible muscle structure that comes from the boxer side of her.  The vet dubbed her "Violet the Wonder Dog" and uses the x-rays to show other dog owners the "worst-case scenario".  Our new vet (because we moved and Violet hates long car rides) wouldn't believe it was that bad...until he took new x-rays last month.  She is on heavy medication for the arthritis (just like her "Mom"), and we know it is just a matter of time as we will not let her go on once she is lame - Violet is an active dog and she can't go for her walk/runs, she will not be happy.  I know that may sound heartless, but I think you all know how I feel about my girl.  It will be a hard decision to make, but it will be purely out of love. In the meantime she has a very full and good life.  She is laying across my feet letting me know she is there....even though treat time is still 40 minutes away!


----------



## jabbur

Our 11 year old shepherd/border collie mix is getting weak in the legs.  He's having trouble getting up and down and drags the one leg often.  He's also diabetic.  Not sure how much longer we'll have him.  There are times when DH or the son will have to pick him up to get him standing especially on the tile floor.  I can't do it since he's close to 100 lbs.  Last night he wouldn't eat his supper but ate enthusiastically this morning. I worry when he doesn't eat giving him his insulin.  I have a glucometer but have never been successful getting a blood sample from his ear.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sorry to hear that, LP and Jabbur.  Older dogs are the best.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Pac, I knew a cop that had an all white GSD except for the pitch black saddle on his back. It was a K-9 dog and I fell in love with him. (The dog, not the cop!) I hadn't seen him for a couple of months and I ran into his wife. I asked about the dog. She told me he had come down with severe hip dysplasia and had to be put to sleep. I started to cry right there on the street. So I can understand how you are feeling at this moment. *I fail to understand how vets can do this for a living*.


 
That is a main part of the reason the suicide rate is so high among vets.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> MC, we also have FFA. Future Farmers of America. The kids are taught in the public schools all about farming. They don't have leaders as such. The classes are usually for ten through grade 12 students. When I worked the Fair with the 4-H kids, toward the last five days of the Fair, the FFA students would come in with their animals. These kids attended the Fair with out a Leader or Supervisor. They are on their own. You could tell the difference between the FFA kids and the 4-H kids. The only supervision I had over them was that they had to be in the dorm by 10 p.m. That is when the doors got locked. And considering that there were about 100 men wandering the grounds cleaning and performing other duties, if there was a knock I didn't open the door. But I would report the missing girl(s) the next morning and they had to leave the grounds with their animals.
> 
> Let just one or two girls get sent home, and the lesson reverberated throughout the whole dorm. Any ribbons their animals may have won, would also come with money. And that money was their feed money for the coming winter. So since they couldn't feed the animal during the winter months, they had to sell their animal. Hard lesson for them to learn. But they remembered it next year when they returned.
> 
> I loved working with farm kids. They are so responsible. I never had to wake up the dairy kids. They knew when 4 a.m. rolled around. And they were out in the barns getting their animals ready for milking.
> 
> Quick story....
> 
> The State Governor was coming to the Fair for a visit. To try to remember who had to be waken at 4 or 5, or 6 or 7, with 200 kids in the dorm was almost impossible. So for the 4 a.m. kids I tied a piece of toilet paper on the right top side of their bunk. For the 5 a.m. kids, the left top side, and so forth on the bottom of the bunk for the other two times.
> 
> The Governor comes into the dorm and wanted to know why the toilet paper party. I had also just covered the whole dorm with sawdust in preparation of sweeping the whole dorm. I am sure you know what can be tracked in on the boots. The poor Director of 4-H was mortified. But once I explained the reason for the toilet paper, I later got a note from the Director thanking me for being so gracious. The next year they had ready for me a whole bunch of four different colored ribbons for the bunks.


That would be an excellent idea over here. So many farmers' children go on the university and jobs outside farming whereas years ago they'd go into the business when they left school. There are agricultural colleges but Uni and a law degree or medicine or whatever are more enticing to modern youth. There are a number of giant (by our standards) farms owned by conglomerates but a lot of farms, particularly in the hills, are small one-man-and-a-dog operations.


----------



## Mad Cook

pacanis said:


> Thanks guys.
> She's a little over 11. Getting around today same as usual for her age. My friend told me there's a lumbar/spine thing GSD's are predisposed to when they get older and arthritus sets into the spine. I'm pretty sure that's what she has.


11 is a good age for a GSD. They reckon 10 as average and a lot don't make that. 

A lot of the spinal and hip problems are down to generations of breeding for showing so that the rear end is carried low on bent back legs. They are (supposed to be) routinely tested for hip dysplasia (at least over here) but there are a lot of rogue breeders. And yours has diabetes too. Poor thing.

Mine was an unofficial rescue. She was abandoned as a puppy on a sheep farm near where I was working and I took her on when she was about 3 months old. She was a sweetheart but so many are bred and bought by people who want a dog to make them look tough. I used to take Vashti into the field across the road, where there was public access, and walk along the river. We used to meet a guy with a GSD who threatened me that if I wasn't careful about controlling my girl his dog would kill her. Vashti used to walk to heel off the leash and always came when called so what he was calling "out of control" I never found out. His dog, kept on a tight choke collar and very short leash and the poor thing, was clearly terrified of him.

A good GSD (or Alsatian, as they are sometimes still referred to in Britain) is great with children. When I was a little girl one of my uncles acquired a huge GSD. His name was Christmas because he came to my uncle on Christmas Day without a name. He was as patient as Job with us kids. We could curl up with him in his kennel for comfort when we were in trouble for being naughty, ride on his back, dress him in bonnets, you name it he'd put up with it even when one of my cousins toddled up to him, fell over and grabbed his tail to save himself. Sometimes, when we got a bit  over enthusiastic, we made him yelp but he never snapped or growled at us BUT he was downright dangerous with men he didn't know! Women weren't a problem but men - heaven help them!

I think that GSD's are the dog most like a horse  I'd love to have another but, sadly, Horse was attacked and mauled by one before I bought him, with the result that he is still scared of them 15 years on. No amount of careful introductions have ever cured him of it. When he sees one, even 100 yards away, he freezes and won't go forward or back.

We used to have a children's (?) serial on television called "The Littlest Hobo" about a wandering GSD. Anyone remember it? I used to cry every time it was on"


----------



## pacanis

Diabetes? She does?
How can you tell???

My girl's parents were not from over here. Her father is Slovakian and her mother German. Sch III and PP trained, both ODA'ed. She is from working show lines and not the American flying trot lines, lol.


----------



## Dawgluver

Pac, MC confused your dog with Jabbur's, who is diabetic.


----------



## taxlady

Aw, Jabbur (((hugs))). It's horrible when you really realize that you may not have your furry friend may not be with you much longer. Just make sure to enjoy all the days you have left with your little friend.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I missed that post.


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Pac, MC confused your dog with Jabbur's, who is diabetic.


Sorry, Pac, wires crossed - not sure how I did that.


----------



## Mad Cook

Horse came in from the field dog lame on Tuesday evening and couldn't put his foot down on the ground. Called the vet out who drained an abscess in his hoof. We are now poulticing daily. (Equine medicine is often quite old fashioned but it works.)

24 hours later if he thought no-one could see him he was standing square on all four feet. The minute he noticed me outside his loose box the foot was lifted in a pathetic "Ooh, it hurts, Mum" fashion. You wouldn't think horses could have facial expressions but this one does. There has been some research that seems to show that horses can learn to understand up to 400 words and this one knows most of them. As he was waving his poor paw at me I said "Poor Horse. Shall we call the VET?". Poorly foot went down and he walked without a limp to his "sulking" corner. He certainly knows the word "vet"! :-D


----------



## taxlady

MC. Funny that non-human animals can lie.


----------



## GotGarlic

MC, that's hilarious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smart Horse!  LOL!!


----------



## Dawgluver

How cute!


----------



## LPBeier

I've started ordering from an organic co-op.  They deliver your goods once a week in Rubbermaid totes.  The delivery guy came yesterday afternoon and I had the frond door open because we have the new screen.

Violet started barking at this guy putting stuff on "her" porch.  Her bark is very deep and can be a little unnerving if you don't know her.  But when I arrived at the door he asked if she was friendly.  To that I opened the door and she went to him immediately wagging her tail.  Then she started sniffing around on the grassy area inside our privacy fence.  He asked questions about her age, breed, etc. and was very taken by her.  As we talked she crossed the path and went up the slope into the green space beside us.  This is where Monkey goes when she escapes. 

The guy left and Vi kept exploring, ignoring my calling her and would look back and keep going.  I guess she felt if the little brat can do it so can she.  But the "good girl" kicked in and she only went as far as our fence, came back down and trotted to the front door without another word from me.  I guess she tried it out, didn't see what all the fuss was about and is happy with her back yard!


----------



## mmyap

We have just come back from our 2nd vet visit in one week.  Just our annuals and vaccinations.  We have two dogs so we have to do two, separately because they are each a handful so we have to do one at a time.  Pearl, the black lab had to have a lump aspirated.  Just a fatty mass.  Not the "c" word.  (Prayers answered.  Thank you, thank you, thank you....)

Two visits, everyone is healthy...and I'm $500 dollars poorer.  Oh well.  We can eat meat next month.


----------



## LPBeier

I understand where you are coming from, mmyap.  Violets medications cost $150 a month.  Every three months she has to have a blood test which is another $150.  Then there is the special food for her allergies and joint problems.  That's another $200 every 6 weeks or so.  Glucosamine supplement is $80 for 3 months and if she is in pain it is $50 - $100 just for the visit.  x-rays are very expensive because she must be sedated to get the legs out flat.  

Monkey on the other hand only costs us her annual check-ups and she gets her first one next month.  So far she is very healthy!

Monkey has slipped her harness twice now when her lead gets tangled and both times has actually stayed in the back yard.  It is partly because we keep her claws short so she can't climb the fence (which is also taller now) and we think partly that she is "getting" the fact that if she tries to climb the fence she goes in the house and if she doesn't she can stay outside longer.


----------



## mmyap

LPBeier said:


> I understand where you are coming from, mmyap.  Violets medications cost $150 a month.  Every three months she has to have a blood test which is another $150.  Then there is the special food for her allergies and joint problems.  That's another $200 every 6 weeks or so.  Glucosamine supplement is $80 for 3 months and if she is in pain it is $50 - $100 just for the visit.  x-rays are very expensive because she must be sedated to get the legs out flat.
> 
> Monkey on the other hand only costs us her annual check-ups and she gets her first one next month.  So far she is very healthy!



Yup.  Pets cost money.  We do the supplements too and the Sentinel and Frontline.  And I'm very picky about dog food as well.  But what they give in return is not measurable.  Along with children, pets are a gift from God.  They keep you humble (there is no classy way to pick up poo). They make you laugh and more importantly, they love us unconditionally.  Aren't we lucky?  

 I'd rather have a Pearl, a Sophie and a Rocky (cat) then all the jewelry and fancy cars in the world.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> I'd rather have a Pearl, a Sophie and a Rocky (cat) then all the jewelry and fancy cars in the world.



Ditto!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ditto!


I honestly don't know what my life would have been like without all the animals I have had over the years to help me cope with all the challenges I have faced.  Violet, and now Monkey, are a big part of my survival system.  They know just the right time for a cuddle or to do something silly to cheer me up! 

Right now, they are both fast asleep, Violet on her bed beside my desk, and Monkey on the chair behind me. All the money in the world can't give the same feelings as that.


----------



## LPBeier

Mad Cook said:


> He certainly knows the word "vet"! :-D



Violet is the exact opposite.  To her the word "Vet" means she is going to see all her friends who lavish her with praises and treats!  She even endures the car ride.  I thought things would change when we changed vets to one close by, but she won this one and his staff over too and now THEY are her fan club!  She usually drags me to the door.  They have a cat there who looks like Monkey but is a lot bigger.  Vi can't figure out why this black cat doesn't want anything to do with her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are battening down for the fireworks and insane cats.  I have a medium size box with a hole in it and it's covered with all the extra blankets.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are battening down for the fireworks and insane cats.  I have a medium size box with a hole in it and it's covered with all the extra blankets.


I hope it isn't too hard on them (and you worrying about them).  

Monkey wasn't too bad on Tuesday but poor Violet has such a hard time.  Even her Thundershirt didn't help.  She and I ended up crawling under the covers together in the room furthest to the noise.  I feel so sorry for animals with fireworks.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, I read the suggestion of turning on the TV, loud, to help cover up the noise of fireworks or thunder.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Laurie, I read the suggestion of turning on the TV, loud, to help cover up the noise of fireworks or thunder.




Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Taxy and Dawg.  In my office there is a big air purifier and the fan in it is loud enough on high to drown things out. Because of this and the fact that the Roomba can't get in here, Violet sees it as her "safe room".  I could put music on my computer as well just to make sure the sound is fully drowned out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All my preparations and the cats didn't even get excited.  They sat there with an ear cocked towards the sound of the booms.  Latté wandered to me once for a little skritch of reassurance and then went to sleep in front of the TV.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All my preparations and the cats didn't even get excited.  They sat there with an ear cocked towards the sound of the booms.  Latté wandered to me once for a little skritch of reassurance and then went to sleep in front of the TV.


Good thing you did the preparation, 'cause it worked.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> I hope it isn't too hard on them (and you worrying about them).
> 
> Monkey wasn't too bad on Tuesday but poor Violet has such a hard time.  Even her Thundershirt didn't help.  She and I ended up crawling under the covers together in the room furthest to the noise.  I feel so sorry for animals with fireworks.


My old dog absolutely loved thunder and fireworks. At the first crack she'd run to the window, put her feet on the ledge and watch the pretty colours with apparent enjoyment. 

My uncle on the other hand had a GSD who was terrified. He lived in a kennel outside but always gave advance notice of thunderstorms by howling. Did the same on Bonfire night. He was allowed into the house for the duration and sometimes, if it was very bad, he'd cry to be let into the pantry under the stairs. If I was there I used to go and sit in the dark with him and put my arms round him and tell him stories (well, I was only little).

Oddly enough, none of our cats have ever been bothered by thunder and fireworks


----------



## Dawgluver

My old blond cocker was terrified of storms until he went deaf.  My third-hand dalmation was a shaking, whining mess and had to sit on top of me.  My other dogs have had no issue with storms or fireworks.  Beagle couldn't care less, the only thing she truly hates is getting wet!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## cave76

I knew a German Shorthaired Pointer who was a great hunting dog and when his owner would take him to the gun range the dog would sleep while guns/shotguns/cannons were going off right next to him.

Just let one firecracker be set off 3 streets away and he was a quivering mass of doggy! Poor guy.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> My old dog absolutely loved thunder and fireworks. At the first crack she'd run to the window, put her feet on the ledge and watch the pretty colours with apparent enjoyment.
> 
> My uncle on the other hand had a GSD who was terrified. He lived in a kennel outside but always gave advance notice of thunderstorms by howling. Did the same on Bonfire night. He was allowed into the house for the duration and sometimes, if it was very bad, he'd cry to be let into the pantry under the stairs. If I was there I used to go and sit in the dark with him and put my arms round him and tell him stories (well, I was only little).
> 
> Oddly enough, none of our cats have ever been bothered by thunder and fireworks



I am sure he enjoyed the stories. I just hope they were happy stories and not ones like Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## Dawgluver

There is nothing more heartbreaking than a scared, crying big dog.  Thankfully, Beagle is rarely scared of anything, except for cats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> There is nothing more heartbreaking than a scared, crying big dog.  Thankfully, Beagle is rarely scared of anything, except for cats.



I take it you've never had a scared, crying big ogre on your hands...


----------



## taxlady

None of the cats that I have ever had were afraid of thunder.


----------



## cjmmytunes

My mom and I have a cat that is 17 years old. Poor thing doesn't know what to do with Mom in the hospital.  Won't eat and just mopes in "his" chair. Poor "Evil Mojo Jojo". My daughter named him after the monkey on "The Power Puff Girls" cartoon.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> My mom and I have a cat that is 17 years old. Poor thing doesn't know what to do with Mom in the hospital.  Won't eat and just mopes in "his" chair. Poor "Evil Mojo Jojo". My daughter named him after the monkey on "The Power Puff Girls" cartoon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Mom will be home soon and when he gets really hungry, he will eat. Maybe lot a lot, but he will eat. I am sure he will be so happy to see Mom when she arrives. Or he may just ignore her to punish her. Pets have a way of letting you know that you did something very wrong. And don't you dare do that again!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> None of the cats that I have ever had were afraid of thunder.



When I was a teenager and were having a thunderstorm, I would sit on the front porch with Paw Paw, our Maltese cat and watch the storm. She loved it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I take it you've never had a scared, crying big ogre on your hands...




Good point.  I guess ogres are pets too.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Good point.  I guess ogres are pets too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



Yeah, just feeding and clean up.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, just feeding and clean up.



 And you just thrilled to do it, would be my guess.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Mom will be home soon and when he gets really hungry, he will eat. Maybe lot a lot, but he will eat. I am sure he will be so happy to see Mom when she arrives. Or he may just ignore her to punish her. Pets have a way of letting you know that you did something very wrong. And don't you dare do that again!



You're right about that. He gobbled up his wet food this AM and I put him more dry before I left to go back to the hospital.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

More continues to be unpredictable. When we got home Monday he ignored me but as soon as Mom got settled in her chair and got her feet propped up he was in.front of her chair meowing to get up there with her.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Mom will be home soon and when he gets really hungry, he will eat. Maybe lot a lot, but he will eat. I am sure he will be so happy to see Mom when she arrives. Or he may just ignore her to punish her. Pets have a way of letting you know that you did something very wrong. And don't you dare do that again!




If I've been away for a few days horse will go and stand with his back to me and his head in the corner of the stable and refuse to have anything to do with me for a couple of days.


----------



## LPBeier

If I go out for the mail, or even just to water the plants out the front door, Violet greets me when I come back in like I have been gone for weeks!  It is the same celebration as when I am gone shopping or when TB comes home from work.

She wags her bum and tail, brings some toy or piece of cardboard or bone and just gets so excited!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There is not a single fuzzy mouse toy in sight, but if we go anywhere overnight, by the time we get back, every single one we have bought over the last 14 years shows up on the bed.


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> If I go out for the mail, or even just to water the plants out the front door, Violet greets me when I come back in like I have been gone for weeks!



Gotta love dogs!


----------



## CarolPa

For some reason I can't figure out, my little Maltese is trying to howl.  The first time I heard it was about a week or so ago.  It sounded like a baby crying, but he's definately trying to howl.  He has his head back with his snoot up in the air.  Woo woo woo woo!!  If I knew ahead of time he was going to do it I would try to get it on video.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> For some reason I can't figure out, my little Maltese is trying to howl.  The first time I heard it was about a week or so ago.  It sounded like a baby crying, but he's definately trying to howl.  He has his head back with his snoot up in the air.  Woo woo woo woo!!  If I knew ahead of time he was going to do it I would try to get it on video.



Spike has a Maltese also. Teddy is about three years old. He reads him pretty good. I will ask him if he ever does that. When does he seem to do it the most? I know Teddy will whimper if he is constipated.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> For some reason I can't figure out, my little Maltese is trying to howl.  The first time I heard it was about a week or so ago.  It sounded like a baby crying, but he's definately trying to howl.  He has his head back with his snoot up in the air.  Woo woo woo woo!!  If I knew ahead of time he was going to do it I would try to get it on video.


I think he is just harking back to his wolf ancestry.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I think he is just harking back to his wolf ancestry.




  It is cute when little dogs do that, unless they do it too much!


----------



## LPBeier

Well, after 10 years I still find new things about Violet.  

She loves banana, but we rarely give her more than a tiny morsel because she gets rather "stinky" from it.  She is allergic to grains and beef but loves her pasta so TB will always save a couple of his gluten free noodles to put in her food dish.

Today, I was cutting up a rather large watermelon and some dropped on the floor.  She ran to it but I fully expected a sniff and she would walk away.  No sir.  She gobbled it down and sat on the edge of the kitchen entrance waiting for more to drop.  She even licked up the juice that ran off the cutting board.  When we went to put it away, she followed us to the fridge and looked longingly.  Go figure!


----------



## CarolPa

This little dog is at least 12 years old.  We got him when he was 5 and his owner passed away and the family was looking for a new home for him.  I was still working, but DH was retired so the dog became so attached to DH.  If we come home and I come up the stairs and DH stays down locking up the garage, Pupper will whine until DH comes up the stairs.  The two time he has done this howling, DH was down in the garage.  Pupper will not go down the cellar steps, but he will whine at the door for DH.  I think this howling is just a form of more intense whining.  LOL  The first time he did it I thought the sound was coming from the TV.  It wasn't until I saw his head thrown back that I realized he was trying to howl.  It doesn't sound like the howling of the 2 beagles who live a couple door up the street.  So far, it's not often to become annoying.  Years ago we had another dog who would try to howl when the fire whistles went off up at the firehall.  

LP, we had one dog who would stand in the kitchen while I was cooking and scarf up anything that fell on the floor...even if it wasn't food!  LOL  She would actually jump up and catch it mid-air.  

This dog we have now eats very little people food.  He cannot have meat, as it becomes a disaster for us.


----------



## LPBeier

Violet knows she is not allowed in the kitchen, so she stays on the edge of either side (we have a small galley style).  When something drops she zooms in, decides if she wants it and zooms out again!  It is actually hilarious to watch!

There are certain meats (ham but not bacon) that she can't have or we have a lot of cleaning up to do.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I have my daughter and granddaughter here for a while and Mojo is playing hide and seek again so Em doesn't get his tail. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> Well, after 10 years I still find new things about Violet.
> 
> She loves banana, but we rarely give her more than a tiny morsel because she gets rather "stinky" from it.  She is allergic to grains and beef but loves her pasta so TB will always save a couple of his gluten free noodles to put in her food dish.
> 
> Today, I was cutting up a rather large watermelon and some dropped on the floor.  She ran to it but I fully expected a sniff and she would walk away.  No sir.  She gobbled it down and sat on the edge of the kitchen entrance waiting for more to drop.  She even licked up the juice that ran off the cutting board.  When we went to put it away, she followed us to the fridge and looked longingly.  Go figure!


My old dog loved oranges. She would sit beside me when I was peeling an orange and drool copiously! If I squeezed the juice out of half an orange I sometimes gave her the remains and she would strip out the flesh and eat it, leaving a perfectly clean, undamaged skin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Violet knows she is not allowed in the kitchen, so she stays on the edge of either side (we have a small galley style).  When something drops she zooms in, decides if she wants it and zooms out again!  It is actually hilarious to watch!
> 
> There are certain meats (ham but not bacon) that she can't have or we have a lot of cleaning up to do.



Mom had two cats that would lean over an invisible line that Mom had drawn.  They would lean so far they would lose their balance and fall over it.  You never saw two cats move so fast to get out of the kitchen.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> For some reason I can't figure out, my little Maltese is trying to howl.  The first time I heard it was about a week or so ago.  It sounded like a baby crying, but he's definately trying to howl.  He has his head back with his snoot up in the air.  Woo woo woo woo!!  If I knew ahead of time he was going to do it I would try to get it on video.



Carol, Spike came by tonight and I asked him about the howling. The first thing he asked me was the dog's age. When I told him, he said it sounds like he may be getting ready to leave you. Twelve years old is rather up there in age for Maltese. I hope he is wrong. Ten years old is when their health starts to deteriorate. 

I do know when he was looking for a puppy for his wife, he knew what he wanted in a dog and really did his research. He wanted a small dog, one that would have few inherited health problems, and wanted it to be able to live for quite a while. He knew Sandy would die before any dog he got for her did. His vet keeps telling him that he takes too good care of Teddy. He takes Teddy to the vet twice a year and makes sure he has all his questions written down when he goes there. And age expectancy is always up there on the list. 

I remember when my BILs greyhound started howling. My sister thought the dog wanted to go outside. She opened the door for him to go out and instead he laid down right there on the floor and never was the same. He was unable to control his bodily functions. If he wasn't howling, he was whimpering. A week later my BIL took Tipper to the Animal Rescue League to be put down. It is the only time I ever saw him cry. Sorry to be the bearer of such bad news. Maybe your baby will be the exception and make everyone out to be liars. I hope so!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Addie!  Maltese can live 18 or more years, as can many little dogs!  Just because he's learned a new trick doesn't mean he's on his way out!  My mom's crotchety old cocker lived to almost 20.  And he was a world champion howler.  And could still bite even at his advanced age, with the two teeth he had left.

Bigger dogs aren't so lucky.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom had two cats that would lean over an invisible line that Mom had drawn.  They would lean so far they would lose their balance and fall over it.  You never saw two cats move so fast to get out of the kitchen.


Way too funny!


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, Addie!  Maltese can live 18 or more years, as can many little dogs!  Just because he's learned a new trick doesn't mean he's on his way out!  My mom's crotchety old cocker lived to almost 20.  And he was a world champion howler.  And could still bite even at his advanced age, with the two teeth he had left.
> 
> Bigger dogs aren't so lucky.


My old dog was quite happy to ignore my piano playing but howled to the moon when she heard a clarinet. It didn't matter whether it was Artie Shaw or Mozart. The weird thing was that she was usually in tune!


----------



## taxlady

We had a Siberian husky who would howl. Sometimes she would sing along to music. We took care of a friend's husky and he would sing along to The Grateful Dead. He had a pretty voice, but we could never tell how his singing went with the music.

I call it singing, because these guys could really howl. But, when it was to music, it was in their soft voices.


----------



## Dawgluver

My old blond cocker had a beautiful voice, and enjoyed singing along a capella.  I haven't heard Beagle howl, she bays.


----------



## CarolPa

When I met DH he had a dog that was only allowed in the kitchen and the utility room off the kitchen.  Nowhere there was carpet or furniture.  You could have put a steak on the living room floor and that dog would sit at the doorway and cry, but would not step one foot in that room.  When my brother came to visit, his son was deathly afraid of dogs.  We told them the dog would not come into the living room and they were amazed to see that.


----------



## CraigC

The kittens are named Mork (The Meteor) and Mindy (The Merciless). Here is Mork helping Dad with the internet, kind of.







You're bothering me with that camera!


----------



## taxlady

The cute is overwhelming. How old are they?


----------



## medtran49

4-1/2 months. Mindy is black/gray/white with a touch of tan/very light orange here and there. They are 2 of a litter of 3, with the third being a girl, ginger like Mork and bobbed tail. Mindy is a petite little thing, almost half his size, definitely half his weight, but beats her brother up like you wouldn't believe, i.e. "The Merciless." She's not in a good picture taking position right now. They are recharging their batteries for another round of tearing around the house.

They are in their third week of learning to use the toilet instead of a litter box. We decided to give it a try since they were just fascinated with flushing.

I brought them home with me from Mississippi where I was taking care of my Dad. They were about 2-1/2 weeks when I first saw them since I had come home to take care of some things for about 3 weeks and then went back for a couple of months. Mindy, as soon as she could walk, decided right away I belonged to her so I didn't have much choice as far as she was concerned. Mork took a little longer but he eventually claimed me too. They were amazing little travelers when we finally came home.


----------



## Cheryl J

What a nice story about your kitties, medtran.  Mork is a beauty.   Let us know how the toilet training goes, I had a friend that successfully taught her kitty to use the toilet.  Amazing!


----------



## CraigC

Mork's Massage Service.


----------



## taxlady

Yes, we do really want to hear about the training to use the toilet. It's something I want to do the next time I get a cat.


----------



## medtran49

I bought a product called CitiKitty. It's a tray with ridged rings that fits nicely down in the toilet under the seat. It was about $30 I think and then we had to buy the flushable littler at $15 for 10 lb. Figured that wasn't too bad of an investment if I can get rid of the litter box. You start out with a decent amount of litter in the tray for at least a week until they get used to it. It's a bit of a pain to take in and out if you have to share the toilet with the kitties but we only have 1 bathroom downstairs and that's where I had initially put their littler box anyway, which had to be removed. 

Anyway, after they are used to jumping up on the toilet to go, which the kittens took to right away, you wait a week and then cut the inner ring out and start using a little less litter. Trust me, you'll be using less anyway because they scratch it all out into the toilet, over the seat, etc. It's a bit messy but, again, I can GET RID of the litter box hopefully so it's bearable for a few weeks. 

Each week you cut a ring out, there are 5 of them, and cut down on the litter. We're on ring 2. They are pretty much doing #1 into the toilet now since they always gravitated toward the center anyway, and we get a few #2's in there as well. We've had 3-4 accidents, once cause I hadn't gotten the wet litter cleaned out before the next time somebody wanted to use it. Once for sure since I witnessed it was because they both wanted to use the potty at the same time and Mork basically used his size to knock Mindy off and out of his way. Once because a human was occupying it and Mork needed to go. I think there was 1 other time but it was in the middle of the night so... At least the accidents were in the bathroom next to the toilet on tile flooring so they were easy to clean. I think they are doing pretty good, at least as good as a human toddler being potty trained.

Oh, if you do get the CitiKitty product, it also includes a bag of catnip that you are supposed to use to entice them up to the toilet. DO NOT use this unless you want a HUGE mess to clean up. Mork went bonkers and there was litter EVERYWHERE! At least it hadn't been used yet and was clean.


----------



## taxlady

Great! Best of luck with it. It sure will make life simpler. I have seen the CityKitty thingee, as well as other brands of similar. It's nice to read about a specific product.


----------



## creative

This is the closest appropriate thread I could find for this heart warming short video...(it does have dogs and some cats in it)

Faith In Humanity Restored Compilation Animals Edition - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Adorable kitties Craig! If you end up deciding to not keep them (fat chance there  ) our daughter and I will take them off your hands.


*sigh* Our immediate family is another cat short. Our daughter's remaining kitty (and her first of her own) died a couple days ago. Mystic wasn't looking good when we stayed with Loverly earlier this month. Loverly said that Mystic had pretty much stopped eating after Dan died and she figured poor Mystic was so lonely she was slowly dying of a broken heart.  RIP sweet kitty.


----------



## medtran49

Cooking Goddess said:


> Adorable kitties Craig! If you end up deciding to not keep them (fat chance there  ) our daughter and I will take them off your hands.
> 
> 
> *sigh* Our immediate family is another cat short. Our daughter's remaining kitty (and her first of her own) died a couple days ago. Mystic wasn't looking good when we stayed with Loverly earlier this month. Loverly said that Mystic had pretty much stopped eating after Dan died and she figured poor Mystic was so lonely she was slowly dying of a broken heart.  RIP sweet kitty.


 
I'm so sorry, I know how it hurts when we lose our babies.  2 of our 4 pugs in my avatar have left us and the other 2 beneficiaries of Mork's massage skills will be 15 this year.  I had told Craig no more animals but I just couldn't resist the baby kitties.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs CG))), sorry to read about Mystic. RIP sweet kitty.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aww, poor Mystic.  RIP.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sweet Mystic.  Sorry for Loverly, CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks guys.  I told Loverly we should get Mother/Daughter hamsters. squee! She said that's OK, that she still has her turtle Herbie. Hmm, guess I won't bother either. After all, I still have Himself. He's a little like a pet rock - less active than a dormant turtle.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm sorry too. It's always awful when we lose a pet....a family member.

When my dear cat Monster passed, I called in for the first time ever. I just couldn't paste a smile on my face and get through it at work. 

I am so sorry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks CCL. Mystic was our daughter's cat. She called me early Saturday afternoon. Her guy friend took her to breakfast, then he buried Mystic on his property. Loverly couldn't handle her second of two cats dying a couple of months apart, but she didn't have time to think about it too long. After we got off the phone she had to drive to her co-leader's home for a indoor camp-out for their Daisy Girl Scout troop. Five, five-year-olds from 4:00 PM until the next afternoon , at which time the parents were invited to join in the bridging ceremony to Brownies before taking their scouts home. Haven't talked to her yet this week but I know she's alive - a mutual friend on Facebook said both our kids stopped by her place Tuesday.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Our Boy*



Our four legged son, Vito



We lost him back in October of 2005 at the age of 12 to DM and Megasophagus, that's a pretty good long life for a GSD. The Vet told us that she never dreamed that he would have survived, but I'm just stubborn that way, to the bitter end at least ... we miss him everyday


----------



## LPBeier

So sorry to hear about Mystic, CG.  

I felt so bad for Violet and Monkey while the kids were here because their life was turned upside down.  They both kind of look at my craft studio as their hideout and it got turned into our bedroom so the kids could have ours.  Monkey hid under the bed for the whole two weeks, coming out when she needed to eat and use her box, and then roamed the house after the kids went to bed.  Ten year old Violet was tormented by the kids and wouldn't leave my side.  I guess the two days when I was in the hospital and TB was at work, the Mom (who has known Vi since she was a pup, let her into the "room" for rest periods.

Well, I think some good and bad has come out of this.  Monkey is still a wild child, but she also enjoys cuddling and belly rubs a lot more than BK (before kids).  She is trying to get out of the house less and when the kids did come, she just made sure she stayed out of her way.

Violet on the other hand has aged terribly.  She is afraid of everything and is very whiny and clingy.  I also think she is more sore and lame than before they came.  I am quite worried about her.  I don't know what to do for her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 21624
> 
> Our four legged son, Vito
> 
> View attachment 21623
> 
> We lost him back in October of 2005 at the age of 12 to DM and Megasophagus, that's a pretty good long life for a GSD. The Vet told us that she never dreamed that he would have survived, but I'm just stubborn that way, to the bitter end at least ... we miss him everyday




Aww.  What a beautiful GSD.


----------



## Cheryl J

Vito was a beauty, kgirl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalos, dawgluver and cheryl j, Vito was 125 pounds of love, but heaven help you if you tried to mess with 'the girl' (that's me) or 'the mom' (my mother who lived with us) he was _VERY_ protective, but what a sweet boy (he was 'the boy'). Our grand-newphew was his best buddy, along with his dog Crombie and his Mom-Liz (our niece), he could here their truck coming from miles away and would go nuts out in the front yard waiting for them to arrive...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks *LP*. Our daughter is getting used to being a cat-free house by watching birds at her guy friend's house. A beautiful male cardinal was sitting on the fence yesterday - she sent us a picture of her "new pet". 

Vito was a gorgeous dog* K-girl*. It hurts no matter how long they're gone for, human or pet.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> It hurts no matter how long they're gone for, human or pet.



So true CG, so true.


----------



## LPBeier

K-Girl, Vito reminds me of my sister's GSD years ago, Simon.  Similar markings and gentle nature.  He was trained as a guard dog by our next door neighbour but only gentle commands.  My sister and her friend went to California one summer and camped out.  They took Simon with them and left him in the tent with most of their belongings either in the tent or the car beside it while they went swimming in the ocean.  A guy tried to rob them.  He went to the tent first and he was able to unzip the tent and go in.  However, when he turned around, there was Simon between him and the entrance, just sitting there - no growling or barking.  Some other people saw this and called the police.  Simon sat there until my sister came and called him off (in German as that is how he was trained).


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Violet on the other hand has aged terribly.  She is afraid of everything and is very whiny and clingy.  I also think she is more sore and lame than before they came.  I am quite worried about her.  I don't know what to do for her.



I was wondering if anyone has some thoughts on this.  I feel so bad for Vi and helpless.  The kids were gentle with her last time they were here, and she was okay, but still stayed close to me so I could protect her.  And she is shaking at every single noise she hears.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I was wondering if anyone has some thoughts on this.  I feel so bad for Vi and helpless.  The kids were gentle with her last time they were here, and she was okay, but still stayed close to me so I could protect her.  And she is shaking at every single noise she hears.




Poor Violet.  Could she use a doggy antidepressant like Prozac?  Or an anti-anxiety med?  They're having a lot of success using people drugs on dogs.


----------



## CarolPa

My little Maltese is very snippy and snappy with strangers.  Doesn't warm up easily.  My next door neighbor is trying to make friends with him so he will let her pet him or pick him up.Three times now she has come over when we had him out and has been feeding him small pieces of deli turkey, with our permission.  Guess what he's doing now?  Standing at the door and barking to go out, then when we let him out he runs straight for her door.  I guess her little ploy worked!  LOL


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> My little Maltese is very snippy and snappy with strangers.  Doesn't warm up easily.  My next door neighbor is trying to make friends with him so he will let her pet him or pick him up.Three times now she has come over when we had him out and has been feeding him small pieces of deli turkey, with our permission.  Guess what he's doing now?  Standing at the door and barking to go out, then when we let him out he runs straight for her door.  I guess her little ploy worked!  LOL




Work with me too.  But not for deli turkey.  I have my standards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Poor Violet.  Could she use a doggy antidepressant like Prozac?  Or an anti-anxiety med?  They're having a lot of success using people drugs on dogs.



+1 my thoughts, too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> My little Maltese is very snippy and snappy with strangers.  Doesn't warm up easily.  My next door neighbor is trying to make friends with him so he will let her pet him or pick him up.Three times now she has come over when we had him out and has been feeding him small pieces of deli turkey, with our permission.  Guess what he's doing now?  Standing at the door and barking to go out, then when we let him out he runs straight for her door.  I guess her little ploy worked!  LOL


It's amazing how quickly a dog can train its humans.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> My little Maltese is very snippy and snappy with strangers.  Doesn't warm up easily.  My next door neighbor is trying to make friends with him so he will let her pet him or pick him up.Three times now she has come over when we had him out and has been feeding him small pieces of deli turkey, with our permission.  Guess what he's doing now?  Standing at the door and barking to go out, then when we let him out he runs straight for her door.  I guess her little ploy worked!  LOL



Spike's Maltese Teddy is like that also. Very territorial. When someone comes in my house and heads over to talk to Spike, he will try to protect Spike by nipping at the person's ankles. But once he gets to know them, he just sleeps. He used to do it to me at first also. But I am more stern with him than Spike is. So when I give him a command, he listens and obeys. I allow him to have three barks, then he has to stop. He will start barking when someone is in the hall and headed toward my door.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Poor Violet.  Could she use a doggy antidepressant like Prozac?  Or an anti-anxiety med?  They're having a lot of success using people drugs on dogs.



She's already on Tramodol and Meloxicam for pain and both are sedating.  I would hate to drug her even more.  But at the same time I don't like seeing her like this.  I have to take Monkey in for her shots today so I may talk to the vet and see what he says.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

@LPBeier, does your dog, Violet, get enough exercise? I found with our boy that if we didn't take him out twice a day, his demeanor changed significantly.


----------



## LPBeier

Violet gets a good walk every morning and is free to go in and out of our small but adequate back yard most of the day and evening in the summer (we have a doggy door in our screen). She has severe displacia in both back hips - actually the worst our vet has ever seen where the dog is still walking and active.  Her strong muscles are literally holding her up.  We are not supposed to allow her to walk or run too much as she goes lame.  We have her on lots of medication which seems to help.  She used to be upset that she couldn't go for more walks, but I think she realizes now that she can't do it.  She loves chasing the cat around though!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Have you thought about alternative treatment plans for Violet? Waterarobics for dogs can do wonders, as does acupuncture and massage, maybe even dietary changes?
Thundervests help some dogs too.


----------



## LPBeier

We have a thunder vest for her and have her on a special diet already for her allergies.  They have talked about laser treatments for her legs but we have heard differing opinions on it's effectiveness.  

She is actually settling down and not so whiny so I am wondering if she was just having some pain problems or even tummy troubles.  She was even playing with her toys all on her own which she hasn't done since before the kids were here.

Thanks, kgirl for all your suggestions.  I really to appreciate it.

Oh and water aerobics is offered around here but is really expensive.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

@LPBeier, 
I can totally relate to a four-legged-childs' special needs.
Our boy Vito had issues starting when he was about 3 and lived to be 12 years old.


----------



## CraigC

*Mork's massage service*

We just posted a video of him in action with 1 of the pugs. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fLxGtpPlM0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## taxlady

I could use some of that on my legs right now. 

Cute.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Dear God, It's Me, The Dog*

Dear God: 
Here is a list of just some of the things I must remember 
to be a good Dog.

1. I will not eat the cat's food before he eats 
it or after he throws it up.

2. I will not roll on dead seagulls, fish, 
crabs, etc., just because I like the way they smell. 

3. The Litter Box is not a cookie jar.

4. The sofa is not a 'face towel'. 

5. The garbage collector is not stealing our stuff. 

6. I will not play tug-of-war with Dad's 
underwear when he's on the toilet. 

7. Sticking my nose into someone's 
crotch is an unacceptable way of saying 'hello'. 

8. I don't need to suddenly stand 
straight up when I'm under the coffee table. 

9. I must shake the rainwater out of my fur before entering the house - not after.

10. I will not come in from outside, 
and immediately drag my butt across the carpet. 

11. I will not sit in the middle of the living 
room, and lick my crotch. 

12. The cat is not a 'squeaky toy', 
so when I play with him and he makes that noise, 
it's usually not a good thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our last kitty used to massage Himself at the least wanted times...when he was sound asleep! I'm surprised that cat didn't end up on the ceiling fan blade!

Love the pug's face around the half-minute mark. Kinda like "please make him stop".


----------



## LPBeier

Kgirl, I love that!

Craig, I shared the youtube version on Facebook!  It is priceless.  I wish Monkey would do that for Violet so I wouldn't have to all the time!


----------



## medtran49

The pug (Circe) actually appears to enjoy it and she's a bit of an attention seeker. I have another video of Circe and Mork under the desk (lighting not very good) where he's massaging her forehead and just behind her ear. He "massages" her a lot. Occasionally the other pug too but she can be a bit crotchety and will try to bite him (doesn't see well so misses) and/or get up and leave. The pugs will both be 15 this year, Pandora, the crotchety one, in a couple of weeks. 

We had a kitten about 25 years ago that decided to "massage" me on the head too in the middle of the night. He did go flying, mainly because he used his claws and that's not a good thing to do to a person that's in a deep sleep.

Mork's sister Mindy massages me every day, or night I should say. I either get woke up in the middle of the night or early a.m. for our session, sometimes more than once. If her purring close by my head doesn't wake me up, I get a cold nose stuck on mine, with occasionally a lick. Her favorite spot to massage though is from my elbow up to about mid-upper arm so that I can use my other hand to pet her while she's massaging and licking me.


----------



## CarolPa

DH went to feed the dog and the bowl was gone.  We thought he pushed it around because it was empty but we looked everywhere and couldn't find it.  It was rediculous.  Finally, DH opened up the cabinet door right next to where the dog bowl usually sits and it struck me.  Earlier, I had taken out the pan I use to cook my meatloaf.  When I did that, all the pie pans fell out.  They had landed on top of the dog bowl, and I just picked up the whole shebang and put it in the cupboard. LOL  It still had dog food in it from yesterday! Ewwwwww


----------



## CarolPa

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Dear God:
> Here is a list of just some of the things I must remember
> to be a good Dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. The sofa is not a 'face towel'.




My grandson needs to learn that one!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I had a silly friend who would say "you can pick your friends and you can pick your nose, but you can't wipe your friends on the living room couch".  To think we were "adults" at the time!  I may have to get old, but I don't have to grow up.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> DH went to feed the dog and the bowl was gone.  We thought he pushed it around because it was empty but we looked everywhere and couldn't find it.  It was rediculous.  Finally, DH opened up the cabinet door right next to where the dog bowl usually sits and it struck me.  Earlier, I had taken out the pan I use to cook my meatloaf.  When I did that, all the pie pans fell out.  They had landed on top of the dog bowl, and I just picked up the whole shebang and put it in the cupboard. LOL  It still had dog food in it from yesterday! Ewwwwww



And for supper you served DH ............?


----------



## GotGarlic

Our younger cat, Arwen, is grounded. She spent the night outside last night. A thunderstorm woke me up around 1:30 a.m., so I went to the doors to call her - no answer. DH woke up around 3:30 and did the same. Bedraggled cat showed up banging on the back door. Mommy was worried, so she's not going out today. Maybe not tomorrow, either. Daddy says not till October


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Our younger cat, Arwen, is grounded. She spent the night outside last night. A thunderstorm woke me up around 1:30 a.m., so I went to the doors to call her - no answer. DH woke up around 3:30 and did the same. Bedraggled cat showed up banging on the back door. Mommy was worried, so she's not going out today. Maybe not tomorrow, either. Daddy says not till October


What a cutie. I can't say I blame you about grounding her.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Our younger cat, Arwen, is grounded. She spent the night outside last night. A thunderstorm woke me up around 1:30 a.m., so I went to the doors to call her - no answer. DH woke up around 3:30 and did the same. Bedraggled cat showed up banging on the back door. Mommy was worried, so she's not going out today. Maybe not tomorrow, either. Daddy says not till October



 Wait until your first snowfall. Then place her on top of a snow pile. Stand by for the rescue.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Our younger cat, Arwen, is grounded. She spent the night outside last night. A thunderstorm woke me up around 1:30 a.m., so I went to the doors to call her - no answer. DH woke up around 3:30 and did the same. Bedraggled cat showed up banging on the back door. Mommy was worried, so she's not going out today. Maybe not tomorrow, either. Daddy says not till October


 
Pretty cat.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Our younger cat, Arwen, is grounded. She spent the night outside last night. A thunderstorm woke me up around 1:30 a.m., so I went to the doors to call her - no answer. DH woke up around 3:30 and did the same. Bedraggled cat showed up banging on the back door. Mommy was worried, so she's not going out today. Maybe not tomorrow, either. Daddy says not till October


 
Arwen is a beauty.    Don't blame ya for grounding her - I had to do the same thing with mine.  LOL, he's gotten used to it now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Our younger cat, Arwen, is grounded...


Pretty Kitty! Get ready to play goalie to your cat's exit attempts. I know whenever either of our kitties tried to run out of the house to explore we had to be quick on our feet, shuffling just right to keep them from darting out the door.  They were each supposed to be inside-only kitties, but every one in a while the call of the wild tempted - we prevailed. Midnight did manage to get out one time (total fail on the part of the evil-step-mom-in-law) for a night or two, but eventually came home. With a gift. Which she hid in the garage. Four days later we found her gift.  Littlebit got out once, got to the bottom of the porch steps, then frantically looked for a way back into the house! She never wanted to go out again - a purrfect 'fraidy cat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I couldn't entice either one of ours for a trip outside during the rainstorm we had.  They wouldn't even come into the kitchen with the door wide open.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes, CG, I know that dance well  She did get out once yesterday and, after rolling around on the patio, she ran to hide in the herb garden, but I enticed her out and DH took her by the scruff of the neck (or I'd have another hole in my shirt, I'm sure) and put her back inside.

Right now, she's jealous of the other cat, Bella, who is resting on the front porch.


----------



## medtran49

I have to get up for work on Sunday really early (work from home).  Once the pugs woke up, I let them out, then let them back in when they were done and went back to work.  Craig got up and came downstairs, walked into the kitchen/family room and said "Why is Mork outside?"  I still don't know how he managed to get out but guess he didn't like it much since he was waiting at the door to be let back in.  Really going to have to watch out now.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pretty Kitty! Get ready to play goalie to your cat's exit attempts. I know whenever either of our kitties tried to run out of the house to explore we had to be quick on our feet, shuffling just right to keep them from darting out the door.  They were each supposed to be inside-only kitties, but every one in a while the call of the wild tempted - we prevailed. Midnight did manage to get out one time (total fail on the part of the evil-step-mom-in-law) for a night or two, but eventually came home. With a gift. Which she hid in the garage. Four days later we found her gift.  Littlebit got out once, got to the bottom of the porch steps, then frantically looked for a way back into the house! She never wanted to go out again - a purrfect 'fraidy cat.



Tasha was my granddaughter's cat. She was about six months old and had never been outside. It was the middle of winter and Val opened the door to the back yard. Tasha ran to the open door. It was windy and very cold outside. One good blast of the cold wind, and she let out a yelp like a banshee. She would never go to that side of the kitchen again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, CG, I know that dance well  She did get out once yesterday and, after rolling around on the patio, she ran to hide in the herb garden, but I enticed her out and DH took her by the scruff of the neck (or I'd have another hole in my shirt, I'm sure) and put her  back inside...


When Midnight (cat #1) would get out, we could entice her back with lunchmeat. We'd each grab a bag from the refrigerator, then head outdoors and start rattling the bags, whistling and calling her name until she came up to one of us. Then that person could grab her. I think she figured it out that if she ran out she would eventually get a special "treat".


----------



## luvs

*tig & bab*

my meowers. if stuff can be broken- they'll break said item. if my food is unattended, said food disappears.
i'll find my dinner months thereafter, beneath some random item. if they wanna play with their stuffed toy at 4:00am, you're waking. they said so. & if they get hungry, you'll feed them at 5:00. despite that fact that they both already have food waiting-- they were too busy too look.


----------



## GotGarlic

luvs said:


> my meowers. if stuff can be broken- they'll break said item. if my food is unattended, said food disappears.
> i'll find my dinner months thereafter, beneath some random item. if they wanna play with their stuffed toy at 4:00am, you're waking. they said so. & if they get hungry, you'll feed them at 5:00. despite that fact that they both already have food waiting-- they were too busy too look.



Hey, luvs! Great to see you! What have you been up to? Hope all is well


----------



## Cooking Goddess

luvs, you have cute meowers! It's funny how well our pets can train us, isn't it?


----------



## luvs

gotgarlic, hi, great to see you, too! i'm usually either w/ 1 of my pals, or cooking, or somewhere social. you~ 
things're well.  
cooking goddess- thanks! &, yep. i love how they own us. we're not their owners. they let us think that, though.


----------



## CarolPa

Anybody want a Maltese?  Cute little bugger, but a real pain in the butt!  I'll send him UPS overnight!


----------



## Addie

How can you resist those adorable eyes?


----------



## LPBeier

This is a picture of Monkey - you actually don't see her, but if you trace the course of the brown leash you will see where she has been.  She is totally content going outside on her leash.  But you have to go out every 20 minutes or so and rescue her.  For some reason she really likes my greenhouse!


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Anybody want a Maltese?  Cute little bugger, but a real pain in the butt!  I'll send him UPS overnight!



My beloved Joie was part Maltese (Bichon Maltepoo to be exact).  I know what you mean.  I think he got the cuteness from all three and the obnoxiousness from all three as well.  I'd take yours but I already have my limit of furry PIB's


----------



## Addie

*Parvo Virus Warning!*

We are presently experiencing an epidemic of the Parvo Virus here in certain cities in Eastern Massachusetts. It is bad enough, that all the vets in this area have been donating their time and supplies while setting up free clinics for ALL dog owners. I hope this doesn't spread any further. And the cities and town affected are doing their best to capture any dogs running loose. I don't know much about this, but I do know it affects the dogs heart and if caught early enough, can be cured. Otherwise, the dog has to be put down. 

So if you are planning a holiday or vacation trip to this state, please make sure your pet is properly immunized. Heads up every dog owner.


----------



## Addie

Teddy was very traumatized tonight. Spike was taking  him for a walk and there was a cute little dog across the street. It was on a leash. It spotted Teddy and dashed across the street pulling the leash out of the owner's hand. A little boy. The dog ran right under an oncoming van. At first you could hear the dog yelping. Fortunately it came out the back unhurt. The driver did stop and the little kid almost ran out after him. The dog reached Teddy and Spike grabbed his leash. Poor Teddy. All the way walking back to my house Teddy would stop walking and start shaking and whimpering. Spike had to pick him up and calm him down. Spike would put him down and they would walk another block or so. Then he's get to shaking again. By the time they got here and he spotted my building, Spike said he couldn't run fast enough to get here into my apartment. He jumped up on my bed and burrowed under my blanket. When it came time for him to leave a few minutes later, he refused to jump down. Spike had to pick him up and carry him out the door. Poor baby. Spike thinks Teddy was having flashbacks from when he was hit by a vehicle.


----------



## CarolPa

I finally figured out why my little Maltese is howling.  DH used to answer every phone call, even from telemarketers.  I told him to stop doing that.  When we see an unknown number on caller ID just let it go to voice mail.  If it's important, they will leave a message.  Well, little Pupper howls if the phone is ringing and we don't answer it.  So this means he howls if it rings when we're not home.  He's getting better at it.  It just seems so funny to hear that sound out of such a little dog!  If I knew when he was going to do it I'd like to get it on video.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> I finally figured out why my little Maltese is howling.  DH used to answer every phone call, even from telemarketers.  I told him to stop doing that.  When we see an unknown number on caller ID just let it go to voice mail.  If it's important, they will leave a message.  Well, little Pupper howls if the phone is ringing and we don't answer it.  So this means he howls if it rings when we're not home.  He's getting better at it.  It just seems so funny to hear that sound out of such a little dog!  If I knew when he was going to do it I'd like to get it on video.


Got a cell phone? Call your landline.


----------



## mmyap

Dog porn.


----------



## LPBeier

I think I have mentioned that Monkey wants to be an outdoor cat in the worst way and we let her out sometimes on a long lead that is just short enough to keep her from the fence and my garden!  Well, occaisionally we forget her out there and she slips her harness and goes AWAL.  Well, I let her out and forgot about her and had to lay down for a nap.  There is shade and water out there, but it was very hot out.  When I saw the screen door open I remembered her and went outside.  Sure enough, she had tangled herself up very well and slipped the harness.  I went in, around to the front door and started calling her name up the little green belt between our building and the next.  I heard a meow, but it was coming from behind me...she had either come straight in or did a prowl and then come in.  Either way, she got an extra treat and belly rub for that one!


----------



## Mad Cook

*Just love that Horse*

Horse walks to heel (like a dog). When I bring him in from the field I put on his headcollar and throw the lead rope over his neck and he walks along beside me. 

Tonight I got down to the field and found that his head collar and lead rope  were not hanging in the tree as usual. Someone had borrowed it. Not in the mood for walking all the way back to the stable to borrow one, I just opened the gate and let him out and he walked along side me up the lane (private, no traffic). He tried to make a detour to a patch of clover by the side of the lane but a stern "Horse, no!" reminded him of what he was supposed to be doing. 

We were joined by a new livery client and when we got to the stable yard we stopped to talk. Horse wanted his supper so I told to go into his stable and he took himself off into the barn and into his loose box where supper was waiting. The new livery client was absolutely gob-smacked (horrible english slang meaning "extremely surprised" ). Most of the clients and yard staff are used to Horse and quite often when they are bringing him in with several other horses will leave him loose to follow but this new lady said she'd never seen anything like it.

I was brought up to talk to horses which means they learn voice commands very quickly. "Walk nicely" is my command for him to walk at my pace - at my side if I'm on foot - and he knows "Stay" which is very useful when I have to wash mud off his legs as I don't have to hold the lead rope or tie him up. Once when I was out riding with a friend and her horse ditched her and ran off, I was able to get off and tell Horse to "stay" while I checked on her and caught her horse (she was OK and her horse looked very ashamed of himself)). Despite the fuss, my lovely Horse stood there and waited until all the excitement was over. I felt vindicated because when I was teaching him to "stay" someone had said very scathingly "What are you teaching him that for? He's a horse not a dog!". 

Horse has always been easy to train because he has the attitude that it's really too much trouble to disobey - his motto seems to be "I could kill you if I wanted to but it's really _far _too much effort"! I love that Horse.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a great story, and what a wonderful animal, MC!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> What a great story, and what a wonderful animal, MC!


I agree.


----------



## Addie

MC I just want to know, what name did you register him with? I just love everything about horses. I love the beauty of watching them gallop with mane and tail flowing. And to watch their muscles ripple, well what can I say. I think horses are one of the most beautiful animals on earth. 

Now I stand only 4'8" tall. When I worked the fair, I would take a set of reins in each hand and bring back two, to the barn when they were unhitched. They were the Clydesdale horses. And they knew what they were supposed to and which stall was theirs. The owner took two and his wife took the last two. His wife hated handling them and they sensed it. Always gave her a hard time. Not me or the owner. If I wasn't busy with the kids, I would go into the barn and brush their feathers. I was never afraid of them kicking me. I loved those horses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now I love that horse!  LOL!  Wonderful story MC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was mugged by a dog today.  Walking down the hall when I was attacked from the back, dog head up my shirt.  She was looking for the bacon begging strip I had in my pocket and she hadn't seen me for about a month and a half.  Tonks was all over me and I was thoroughly licked and loved for that strip.  Her owner was embarrassed, but I thought it was funny, silly dog recognized me from the back!


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww. She had good taste! And the rest of you smelled like Beggin Strips!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Most of the dogs are little ones that just yap and jump, Tonks could take me out if she had a mind to.  What's really funny is, she's a very shy dog and took me forever to make friends with her.  T says she started looking for me as soon as she got in the door, he had to run after her.


----------



## Cheryl J

Love the Horse stories, MC!  I grew up with horses until I was out of high school, and sure do miss having them around.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

MC, your story makes it clear that you and Horse have a special friendship. Thanks for sharing.

Now about this part:



Mad Cook said:


> Horse walks to heel (like a dog)....*Horse has always been easy to train because he has the attitude that it's really too much trouble to disobey*...


If only raising children were as simple...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was mugged by a dog today... Her owner was embarrassed, but I thought it was funny, silly dog recognized me from the back!


I'm pretty sure Tonks didn't "recognize you from the back". I'd bet that she recognized the "perfume" you were wearing: Eau de Beggin' Strips.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm pretty sure Tonks didn't "recognize you from the back". I'd bet that she recognized the "perfume" you were wearing: Eau de Beggin' Strips.



I'm not kidding about how shy she is...and I know, she equates me with treats...so don't go messing up my quest for dog snot all over.


----------



## CarolPa

My friend used to bring treats for my other dog every time she came to visit.  One time we got to talking right away and she forgot about the dog.  We looked over and he had his head completely inside her purse, looking for the treats!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> My friend used to bring treats for my other dog every time she came to visit.  One time we got to talking right away and she forgot about the dog.  We looked over and he had his head completely inside her purse, looking for the treats!  LOL



The dogs come in the office and stare at the file drawer I keep the treats in, it's counter-weighted so they can't get it open.  Otherwise I would have to buy treats daily, instead of once a week.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> MC, your story makes it clear that you and Horse have a special friendship. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Now about this part:
> 
> 
> If only raising children were as simple...


I know, I know.....


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> MC I just want to know, what name did you register him with? I just love everything about horses. I love the beauty of watching them gallop with mane and tail flowing. And to watch their muscles ripple, well what can I say. I think horses are one of the most beautiful animals on earth.
> 
> Now I stand only 4'8" tall. When I worked the fair, I would take a set of reins in each hand and bring back two, to the barn when they were unhitched. They were the Clydesdale horses. And they knew what they were supposed to and which stall was theirs. The owner took two and his wife took the last two. His wife hated handling them and they sensed it. Always gave her a hard time. Not me or the owner. If I wasn't busy with the kids, I would go into the barn and brush their feathers. I was never afraid of them kicking me. I loved those horses.


His real name is Tetley. He came to me with it. He's an all-over rich chestnut colour (I think you call that sorrel?) and in the UK we have a brand of beer called Tetley's. When he came from Ireland he came without a name and at the time the riding school who imported him was calling its new horses after drinks - they had Brandy, Boddington (another make of beer), Hennessy, etc., etc. We also have a brand of tea bags called Tetley and he was once entered into a small horse show as "Sir Tetley Teabag". I've called him Horse on DC as I thought it might confuse the issue if I started talking about Tetley.

In all the years I've known him (about 19 - I've had him 14 years but knew him before) he's only kicked people twice. The first time was the night he arrived from Ireland after sea voyage and a long road journey. He'd had enough by the time he was unloaded and put in the stable and kicked out at the yard manager when she went to feed him. The second time was a few years back. He'd hurt himself and was in a lot of pain and didn't want to be bothered with having me muck out round him. He didn't really kick. He just put out a rear hoof and pushed me out of the way. He's done everything from giving rides to a 4 year old to hunting with a former Master of Draghounds who said he was the best hunter he'd ever ridden. Not bad since prior to taking him hunting he'd described Tetley as a lazy good-for-nothing!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> His real name is Tetley... in the UK we have a brand of beer called Tetley's. When he came from Ireland he came without a name and at the time the riding school who imported him was calling its new horses after drinks - they had Brandy, Boddington (another make of beer), Hennessy, etc., etc. We also have a brand of tea bags called Tetley and he was once entered into a small horse show as "Sir Tetley Teabag"....


Tetley and Boddington - both available here at our favorite Irish pub as well as the beer/wine/spirits store that we shop. When we're at the pub, we like getting either Tetley or Smithwick's since they have both on tap. Or Boddington. Or maybe Guinness... 

We have Tetley tea here too, but it doesn't go as well with a burger or pizza as the beer does.


----------



## Addie

I love the name Tetley. It just sounds so British. But then so does Lipton. We have a tea with a supposed picture of a Lord Lipton on it. He was said to be a great seaman. Must Google the name. 

Tetley sounds like a dream horse. Any chance of a picture of him. I take it he is a gelding. He does sound so gentle. One time when I went on vacation (holiday) in Oregon. We decided to go horseback riding. The person I was with had never even been on a horse. It had been a number of years since I had been on one and I knew what was coming. I tried to warn the other person about the soreness. To no avail. We could have gone on the two hour ride, but no, it had to be the four hour one. My legs are just to short to cover the girth of the horse for a long ride. By hour three, I was ready to get off and walk the rest of the way. But I stuck it out. The next day my friend spent the day in bed except for the time spent trying to get to a hot shower hoping it would help. I was nice. I didn't laugh. (out loud that is!)


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Tetley and Boddington - both available here at our favorite Irish pub as well as the beer/wine/spirits store that we shop. When we're at the pub, we like getting either Tetley or Smithwick's since they have both on tap. Or Boddington. Or maybe Guinness...
> 
> We have Tetley tea here too, but it doesn't go as well with a burger or pizza as the beer does.


Until a few years ago Boddingtons was an independent brewery in Manchester (about ten miles from me) but I was bought up by a big brewery. Glad to hear the beer's still good.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I love the name Tetley. It just sounds so British. But then so does Lipton. We have a tea with a supposed picture of a Lord Lipton on it. He was said to be a great seaman. Must Google the name.
> 
> Tetley sounds like a dream horse. Any chance of a picture of him. I take it he is a gelding. He does sound so gentle. One time when I went on vacation (holiday) in Oregon. We decided to go horseback riding. The person I was with had never even been on a horse. It had been a number of years since I had been on one and I knew what was coming. I tried to warn the other person about the soreness. To no avail. We could have gone on the two hour ride, but no, it had to be the four hour one. My legs are just to short to cover the girth of the horse for a long ride. By hour three, I was ready to get off and walk the rest of the way. But I stuck it out. The next day my friend spent the day in bed except for the time spent trying to get to a hot shower hoping it would help. I was nice. I didn't laugh. (out loud that is!)


 Been there, done that!

Yes, he's a gelding. When he came from Ireland, aged 3, he was still entire and wasn't "cut" until he was four and a half. He was as gentle and quiet as a stallion as he is now as an elderly gelding. However, Mike (the stables'owner) bred horses in a small way when Tetley was a stallion and there were a lot of chestnut youngsters on the farm! He obviously learned what the equipment was for as he still has a small herd of 4 or 5 girlfriends in the summer! It's funny to watch him when he goes to the field, stands just inside the gate and whinnies loudly and the girls come running running from all over the 30 acre field!

This is him hunting with a friend, Bev, just popping a small fence. She wasn't a very good rider but with the combination of side saddle and Tetley she was safe as houses. It's the only one I have on my laptop and my PC, where the others are, has had to go to hospital. 



NB this was drag hunting - no live quarry - but could be more hair-raising than fox-hunting depending on where the trail was laid! When the fox-hunting ban came in I asked a friend who'd hunted with fox hounds all her life if she 'd be going over to drag hunting. She looked appalled and said "Good grief, no. Drag hunting's far too dangerous"!


----------



## Addie

I think of all the equestrian events there are, Dressage is my favorite. Such discipline and training. For both the horse and rider.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I think of all the equestrian events there are, Dressage is my favorite. Such discipline and training. For both the horse and rider.


Dream horse indeed. If I'd set out to buy a horse like him I'd still be looking. When he was quite a baby we were out on a hack on the road through the village when a fire truck in full "bells and whistles" cry came round the corner. He just looked at it, registered it and carried on regardless. That's when I fell for him. He is, however, scared of tape measures, which causes a problem when he has to be measured for anything :-D

I'm trying to persuade Lauren, the young woman who has him on part loan at the moment, to try a bit of (low level) dressage with him as I think he'd enjoy it. He seems to like learning new things.

Oddly, in view of his jumping prowess in the hunting field he is absolutely useless at show jumping. We discovered only a few years ago that, before he came to England, he had fractured his pelvis. Although it is completely mended and doesn't bother him, he isn't very good at getting round some of the tight turns that you get in SJ so can't organise himself to get over the next jump. It suited me when I was riding because my way of thinking was that "One of us has to have our feet on the ground and mine aren't so his have to be".


----------



## Mad Cook

Sorry, folks. I can bore for England when it comes to horses generally and my gorgeous boy in particular.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, folks. I can bore for England when it comes to horses generally and my gorgeous boy in particular.



But that is what  this thread is for. Our Pets! And Tetley is your pet. I have a penchant for large animals. Whether they be domesticated or wild. I am in love with elephants and the American Bison. Elephants for their intelligence and the capacity for emotional expressions. The bison for their brute strength and horses for their absolute beauty of their anatomy.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, folks. I can bore for England when it comes to horses generally and my gorgeous boy in particular.


I love reading about your horse. I doubt other people are getting bored. Heck, we have a long thread about CWS's chickens: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/chicken-chronicles-76125.html#post1072735


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, folks. I can bore for England when it comes to horses generally and my gorgeous boy in particular.



Absolutely not, I enjoy reading about Tetley and his life with you.   Love watching horses as they go about their various jobs and play.

I had a horse when I was younger and have ridden rarely since.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, folks. I can bore for England when it comes to horses generally and my gorgeous boy in particular.




Keep the Tetley stories coming, MC!  We're all enjoying them!


----------



## buckytom

this is sammy:


----------



## Dawgluver

I can just hear Sammy, "Veddy interesting, tell me more about that bacon, Hooman."


----------



## Addie

Hmm... So you think you can hide that bacon? Think again mister. I am on to you!


----------



## buckytom

lol, actually, he's partial to hot dogs.

this is his arch enemy, mush:


----------



## Addie

Sammy could take him on any day. This one is just a big ball of fluff.


----------



## taxlady

Good looking kitties BT. How old are they and how long have they lived with you?


----------



## buckytom

sammy is about 4 years old now. we found him dumpster diving when he was about a year old when we were on vacation in lancaster, pa.. he was such a friendly cat that was living with a bunch of nasty feral cats behind the hotel. we thought we'd bring him home to become part of the family, but as it turns out he has feline aids. he had already been fixed, so we figure someone probably just set him free to go to live outdoors. we have to keep him seperated from the other cats, which isn't easy. he lives on the first floor in our house.

mush lives upstairs and is dw's baby. he was adopted from a shelter when he was about a year old also. he is about 5 years old now. he supposedly came from a house where a crazy cat lady had 27 cats in all stages of health and sickness. he definitely rules the second floor.


----------



## taxlady

I can imagine it isn't easy keeping the cats apart. I thought cats could be vaccinated against feline aids.


----------



## buckytom

he already has it, but he shows no symptoms at this time. however, he could infect other cats.

i don't think he minds living by himself, though:


----------



## taxlady

I meant couldn't the other cats be vaccinated against catching it from him?


----------



## buckytom

i'll have to look into it, but i doubt dw would ever take the chance. mush is everything to her. if the house was burning, she'd save the cat and our son, then photographs and important documents, then her handbags and shoes, then look to see if i made it out or she needed to see if she got the insurance papers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bucky, I would hope your DW would look for you instead of the insurance papers...



buckytom said:


>


Remote in one paw, but he needs a bottle of beer for the other paw. Then again, he's asleep. Guess he finished off his brew.


----------



## medtran49

*Mindy*

Hi I'm Mindy.  My favorite things are playing with my brother Mork, scratches and rubs from Mommy and Daddy, playing with my ball toys and playing catch my tail on the step ladder (and other places).  I also like to play fetch with Mommy.  Yes, I play fetch and I'm a cat.  Get over it.  Mommy throws the ball or toy and I launch myself to run get it, bring it back and repeat.  Mommy and I play fetch until I get tired or Mork butts in.  I don't like to play fetch with Mork, it's my special game with Mommy.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, Mindy. Such a sweet face you have 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Teddy is in big trouble. Spike sort of works in a jewelry. It an insurance requirement. Two people have to be in the store when it is open for business at all times. So Spike does little odd jobs while he sits in there. In the meantime he has gotten quite an education regarding stones, metals, etc. Spike is really a contractor by trade. But eight heart attacks have put a bit of a damper on that. In the meantime the owners wife has four Yorkies. All non-spayed females. On occasion Spike goes up to their house to make repairs, check the electronics, etc. He often takes Teddy with him. Now these females are definitely house dogs. They belongs to the wife of the boss. But the boss is the one who always cleans up after them. Not his favorite activity. 

The daughter noticed that the smallest one was developing a large stomach. And she normally weighs only three pounds. So she took it to the vet's office. It seems that this little girl, who is four years old, is going to be a big girl in about two/three weeks and there are four little babies in that big tummy. 

Now these four girls have never been spayed, Teddy has never been neutered. And the girls are only allowed to go into the backyard that has a very high stockade fence. Teddy is the only male these girls ever get to see or play with. 

The boss is not happy. More mess for him to clean up. But we have been having a ball with one liners. "Spike, tell the boss you expect a stud fee. Make sure you have enough Binkies for the new babies. Who is going to get up for the 2 a.m. feeding? Who is going to pay for puppy support?" And on and on. Spike is going to be leaving Teddy at home for a while until after the babies are up and running about. Or maybe even longer. The boss is *not thrilled at all*. The boss's wife is *thrilled to death*! And Spike and Teddy will be lying low for the next couple of weeks. Needless to say, can you tell this side of the family thinks it is all hilarious?  

Teddy is in BIG trouble!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Puppies!!!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Puppies!!!!!



Yup! Four of them.


----------



## LPBeier

I am proud of old Teddy!  I love puppies!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Teddy is in big trouble. Spike sort of works in a jewelry. It an insurance requirement. Two people have to be in the store when it is open for business at all times. So Spike does little odd jobs while he sits in there. In the meantime he has gotten quite an education regarding stones, metals, etc. Spike is really a contractor by trade. But eight heart attacks have put a bit of a damper on that. In the meantime the owners wife has four Yorkies. All non-spayed females. On occasion Spike goes up to their house to make repairs, check the electronics, etc. He often takes Teddy with him. Now these females are definitely house dogs. They belongs to the wife of the boss. But the boss is the one who always cleans up after them. Not his favorite activity.
> 
> The daughter noticed that the smallest one was developing a large stomach. And she normally weighs only three pounds. So she took it to the vet's office. It seems that this little girl, who is four years old, is going to be a big girl in about two/three weeks and there are four little babies in that big tummy.
> 
> Now these four girls have never been spayed, Teddy has never been neutered. And the girls are only allowed to go into the backyard that has a very high stockade fence. Teddy is the only male these girls ever get to see or play with.
> 
> The boss is not happy. More mess for him to clean up. But we have been having a ball with one liners. "Spike, tell the boss you expect a stud fee. Make sure you have enough Binkies for the new babies. Who is going to get up for the 2 a.m. feeding? Who is going to pay for puppy support?" And on and on. Spike is going to be leaving Teddy at home for a while until after the babies are up and running about. Or maybe even longer. The boss is *not thrilled at all*. The boss's wife is *thrilled to death*! And Spike and Teddy will be lying low for the next couple of weeks. Needless to say, can you tell this side of the family thinks it is all hilarious?
> 
> Teddy is in BIG trouble!


Oops! Naughty Teddie! 

Is he a Maltese terrier? Some cross-breeds are very fashionable over here. Labradoodles and Cockerpoos being but two that sell for a fortune. Will the puppies be Maltedyorkies? (as well as being a dog a "Yorkie" is a type of chocolate bar over here).


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww, mini Teddies!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Oops! Naughty Teddie!
> 
> Is he a Maltese terrier? Some cross-breeds are very fashionable over here. Labradoodles and Cockerpoos being but two that sell for a fortune. Will the puppies be Maltedyorkies? (as well as being a dog a "Yorkie" is a type of chocolate bar over here).



Yes he is pure Maltese. But considering his dastardly deed, we thought the following costume would be appropriate for Halloween.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, you are too funny!  Love the costume.  

I am making a ballerina costume for Violet.  I am sewing a tutu onto a child's purple tank top and have a tiara as well.  She really doesn't mind getting dressed up.  I have been doing it since she was a puppy, and she just gives me that resigned "whatever" look.

It looks like she is finally over the ear infection.  It was so bad that she was on 10 days of antibiotic, antihistamine and ear drops.  I had to stop one of her pain meds for that time and she suffered quite a bit, but she is back on it now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Our vet recommended CET Hex rawhide strips to help keep Beagle's teeth clean.  A while back, Beagle stopped eating, and when I took her to the vet, they couldn't find any reason why, even after many tests and X-rays.  We thought we would lose her.  Turns out, a whole rawhide CET Hex strip was stuck in her gut.  She's now fine.  She just gobbles them down, without much chewing.  I started cutting them into smaller pieces, but decided it wasn't worth the risk.  The problem is, Beagle expects her "cookie" after her evening meal, and Greenies or other treats just don't do it for her.

I think I have a a good alternative, dehydrated pumpkin jerky.  Made some today, and she LOVES it!  I used a big can of Libby's pure pumpkin and smeared it 1/4 inch thick on the fruit rollup tray of the dehydrator.  I cut a circle out of parchment paper and smeared another layer on another tray.  Took about 8 hours of drying, but it's chewy, lasts awhile, and hopefully Beagle won't miss her other cookies!


----------



## Addie

Sounds like you found the solution on your own. Pumpkin jerky! How about making some for humans with the proper seasonings. Sounds like you have found a treat for everyone. Even I would be willing to try pumpkin jerky.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bet it would work, Addie, just add the usual spices, maybe a bit of sugar.  Beagle gets the unadulterated stuff.  Just don't dehydrate too much, it gets crunchy instead of chewy.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Bet it would work, Addie, just add the usual spices, maybe a bit of sugar.  Beagle gets the unadulterated stuff.  Just don't dehydrate too much, it gets crunchy instead of chewy.



If you decide to try it, I would be very interested in the recipe. I don't have a dehydrator, but I could use the oven. My oven has a setting for "warm, 150, and 200ºF." 

My mouth is watering!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> If you decide to try it, I would be very interested in the recipe. I don't have a dehydrator, but I could use the oven. My oven has a setting for "warm, 150, and 200ºF."
> 
> 
> 
> My mouth is watering!




  Now you've given me an idea for the homemade pumpkin puree I have in the freezer.  I'll mix it with pie spice and brown sugar and see how it turns out!  Your low oven should work fine for pumpkin jerky.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Now you've given me an idea for the homemade pumpkin puree I have in the freezer.  I'll mix it with pie spice and brown sugar and see how it turns out!  Your low oven should work fine for pumpkin jerky.





YUM! A great snack for watching TV.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq5K9bkbsTc


----------



## CarolPa

I had to euthenize my little Maltese tonight.  My heart is broken.  He  was such a sweetheart and I am going to miss him terribly.  We were  pretty sure he was going to die, but he was peaceful and didn't seem to  be in pain so we were just waiting it out.  He has not eaten for a few  days.  He was drinking water up to last night.  None today at all.   Around 9PM he had a violent seizure.  Blood was coming out of his mouth,  then he just seemed to be in a coma.  Breathing, but his eyes were not  focused.  Our vet was closed so we took him to the Vet ER in the next  town.  There was no way we wanted him to go through the night after that  seizure.  He is at peace now, but I can't stop crying.  I miss my baby.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I had to euthenize my little Maltese tonight.  My heart is broken.  He  was such a sweetheart and I am going to miss him terribly.  We were  pretty sure he was going to die, but he was peaceful and didn't seem to  be in pain so we were just waiting it out.  He has not eaten for a few  days.  He was drinking water up to last night.  None today at all.   Around 9PM he had a violent seizure.  Blood was coming out of his mouth,  then he just seemed to be in a coma.  Breathing, but his eyes were not  focused.  Our vet was closed so we took him to the Vet ER in the next  town.  There was no way we wanted him to go through the night after that  seizure.  He is at peace now, but I can't stop crying.  I miss my baby.




Oh Carol, I am so sorry.  I'm crying too just thinking about your pain, and your poor little guy.  RIP.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Carol, I'm so sorry your furry friend is gone.  More like losing a furry kid. Hang in there.


----------



## Somebunny

So sorry for your loss Carol. It so hard to have to do the right thing.  {{{hugs}}}


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I had to euthenize my little Maltese tonight.  My heart is broken.  He  was such a sweetheart and I am going to miss him terribly.  We were  pretty sure he was going to die, but he was peaceful and didn't seem to  be in pain so we were just waiting it out.  He has not eaten for a few  days.  He was drinking water up to last night.  None today at all.   Around 9PM he had a violent seizure.  Blood was coming out of his mouth,  then he just seemed to be in a coma.  Breathing, but his eyes were not  focused.  Our vet was closed so we took him to the Vet ER in the next  town.  There was no way we wanted him to go through the night after that  seizure.  He is at peace now, but I can't stop crying.  I miss my baby.



So sorry for your loss, Carol.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, Carol, especially that it was so traumatic. Take care.


----------



## medtran49

My condolences to you.  It's such a hard thing to lose a fur baby.


----------



## CarolPa

Thank you to all.


----------



## medtran49

I just had to share, wish I could have gotten at least a picture.  My lunch was some of the leftover pot stickers from last night.  Heated them up and drizzled the dipping sauce over them since I was eating at my desk.  The empty plate was sitting on my desk and every once in a while I'd reach over and swipe up some of the sauce (which I love and could almost drink) and lick it off my finger.  It's a soy sauce, dark sesame oil, hot sauce mixture.  Little Miss Mindy was sitting and watching me do this.  After a while, she comes slinking across the other desk to get to the one I was working at, goes behind my monitor and sticks her nose to my plate, smells it for a few minutes, watching me out of the corner of her eye to see if I was going to shoo her away.  I didn't because I wanted to see what she would do.  Finally, she decides to try it with just a tongue tip barely swipe.  Guess that wasn't enough of a taste so she took a full swipe.  OMG, she jerked her head back, scrunched up her nose, started smacking her mouth, turned around and took off the way she came.  Told Craig she must think I have a messed up palate.  Wish I could have gotten a video.


----------



## Dawgluver

Would have loved to have seen that, Medtran!


----------



## Cheryl J

medtran, I laughed just reading that. What a visual! 

Carol, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mad Cook

The thug (my beloved Wonder Horse) was on livery this am so I didn't go to the yard first thing. Beautiful sunny day so had a potter in the garden, did a few jobs and went to get changed for the yard. By which time it was throwing it down with rain. Don't know where it came from as one minute the sun was out and the next there was a down-pour.  

 Arrived at yard. Had a good go at his deep litter and put down a thick straw bed. Padded it down with the snow shovel so it was nice and firm and went to call in horse. 

 He usually comes to call but despite lashing rain and me yelling like a banshee so I could be heard in the next county, he completely ignored me and kept chomping the almost non-existent grass. He was half way up the hill in a sea of mud and with my crook hip I can't go and get him in case I fall. Went back to the stables and asked one of the staff to go and get him for me. Apparently she stood at the gate called his name ONCE!!!! and he came strolling down to her. 

 He has had a stern talking to and informed that if he does it again he'll be sausages! 

 He listened carefully and then walked into his stable, gave me a black look and proceeded to roll in his beautiful bed and push all the straw up the walls so I had to put it all down again. 

 I suspect this is my punishment for going away at Christmas and leaving him to the mercies of the stables staff and friends.


----------



## Dawgluver

Horse is a brat!  Loveable, but still a brat!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

MC, it sounds like you are dealing with a stubborn child.  Our pets are our fur-children, aren't they? ~ You had best make nice and bring gifts to Horse on Valentine's Day.


----------



## callmaker60

*This is Sadie*

We just got her from a shelter, she's 9 weeks old, and golden retriever/mix. They didn't know what the mix part was.  She's fun and cute, and we're in the learning and teaching, and teething stage.


----------



## Dawgluver

She's adorable, Callmaker!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sadie is a cutie, callmaker. AND a shelter dog! Good for you, better for her. Thanks for saving another one.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> MC, it sounds like you are dealing with a stubborn child.  Our pets are our fur-children, aren't they? ~ You had best make nice and bring gifts to Horse on Valentine's Day.


Oh, he's easy to bring round. A little bribery with a carrot or a Polo mint usually does the trick


----------



## Mad Cook

callmaker60 said:


> We just got her from a shelter, she's 9 weeks old, and golden retriever/mix. They didn't know what the mix part was. She's fun and cute, and we're in the learning and teaching, and teething stage.


How gorgeous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

callmaker60 said:


> We just got her from a shelter, she's 9 weeks old, and golden retriever/mix. They didn't know what the mix part was.  She's fun and cute, and we're in the learning and teaching, and teething stage.



Cutie, she looks like a terrier of some sort.

Remember, I have treats in my pockets for all doggies.

And lots of dog treat recipes somewhere on this site.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> The thug (my beloved Wonder Horse) was on livery this am so I didn't go to the yard first thing. Beautiful sunny day so had a potter in the garden, did a few jobs and went to get changed for the yard. By which time it was throwing it down with rain. Don't know where it came from as one minute the sun was out and the next there was a down-pour.
> 
> Arrived at yard. Had a good go at his deep litter and put down a thick straw bed. Padded it down with the snow shovel so it was nice and firm and went to call in horse.
> 
> He usually comes to call but despite lashing rain and me yelling like a banshee so I could be heard in the next county, he completely ignored me and kept chomping the almost non-existent grass. He was half way up the hill in a sea of mud and with my crook hip I can't go and get him in case I fall. Went back to the stables and asked one of the staff to go and get him for me. Apparently she stood at the gate called his name ONCE!!!! and he came strolling down to her.
> 
> He has had a stern talking to and informed that if he does it again he'll be sausages!
> 
> He listened carefully and then walked into his stable, gave me a black look and proceeded to roll in his beautiful bed and push all the straw up the walls so I had to put it all down again.
> 
> I suspect this is my punishment for going away at Christmas and leaving him to the mercies of the stables staff and friends.



He's just making sure you understand that he missed you terribly.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cutie, she looks like a terrier of some sort.
> 
> Remember, I have treats in my pockets for all doggies.
> 
> And lots of dog treat recipes somewhere on this site.


I read a review of a cookery book on Amazon where the reviewer was complaining about the writer including a recipe for dog biscuits - not a dog lover then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love making, buying and handing out dog treats.  Every dog in the facility knows where my office is.


----------



## CarolPa

I may have told this story before, so please bear with me.  My friend always brought dog treats with her when she came to visit.  One day she sat down and forgot about the treats.  She had set her purse on the floor.  I looked over and there was my dog with his snoot buried in her purse!  I doubt if he could have smelled them, because she had them in a plastic bag!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!


----------



## Mad Cook

CarolPa said:


> I may have told this story before, so please bear with me. My friend always brought dog treats with her when she came to visit. One day she sat down and forgot about the treats. She had set her purse on the floor. I looked over and there was my dog with his snoot buried in her purse! I doubt if he could have smelled them, because she had them in a plastic bag!


Horse only rarely gets Polo mints but he always has a go at searching my pockets despite knowing that "mugging" for treats is strictly forbidden. He has a good line in "Who, me? I was just making sure that you had a clean handkerchief" acts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm mugged on a daily basis, indoors, by multiple furry beasts.


----------



## Mad Cook

Fed the Wonder Horse yesterday morning and went off to fix him a hay net. 

Walked back into the barn and couldn't see him. Went to the loose box and still couldn't see him. Looked over the gate and there he was - lying down, head in bucket, eating his breakfast. 

I know this animal doesn't use more effort than absolutely essential but I thought this was over-doing it a bit!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!!


----------



## Claire

OK, here' one for all you doggie lovers.  Many of you old timers (haha) will remember my difficulties with a shelter dog we adopted a few years ago.  Rosebud, with the help of some of you, and the advice of a few local trainers, has become a perfectly lovely pet and we adore her and she us.  There's one oddity about her --- she will not fetch.  Occasionally, she'll grab one of her toys and bring it to us, but if we toss it she gets this pitiful look, as if she gave us a gift and we threw it away.  She likes her toys, and every day or two will walk up to all of them and touch them, touch her crate, and she's happy.  It's like she has to reassure herself that her "stuff" is still there.  But she won't play with it.  Any stuffed toy or anything with a squeak or rattle, she destroys w/I hours, sometimes minutes) to take out the noise-maker.  Her not  playing isn't a big issue most of the time, but in winter you can tell she's bored, and us walking on ice/snow isn't going to happen.  I'm tempted to get her a pull/tug-o-war toy, but am afraid of un-doing the training we went through to overcome her early aggressive tendencies.  She could use some more exercise until our temps stay above freezing.  Any ideas?


----------



## Mad Cook

On my snowy walk today I met a man with a husky puppy with a blob of snow on its nose. A real sweetie. And just the weather for him.


----------



## Mad Cook

Claire said:


> OK, here' one for all you doggie lovers. Many of you old timers (haha) will remember my difficulties with a shelter dog we adopted a few years ago. Rosebud, with the help of some of you, and the advice of a few local trainers, has become a perfectly lovely pet and we adore her and she us. There's one oddity about her --- she will not fetch. Occasionally, she'll grab one of her toys and bring it to us, but if we toss it she gets this pitiful look, as if she gave us a gift and we threw it away. She likes her toys, and every day or two will walk up to all of them and touch them, touch her crate, and she's happy. It's like she has to reassure herself that her "stuff" is still there. But she won't play with it. Any stuffed toy or anything with a squeak or rattle, she destroys w/I hours, sometimes minutes) to take out the noise-maker. Her not playing isn't a big issue most of the time, but in winter you can tell she's bored, and us walking on ice/snow isn't going to happen. I'm tempted to get her a pull/tug-o-war toy, but am afraid of un-doing the training we went through to overcome her early aggressive tendencies. She could use some more exercise until our temps stay above freezing. Any ideas?


This looks like fun, will give her exercise for her body and mind, and, best of all, can be played indoors. There are other games on the same site.

https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virt...behavior/teaching-your-dog-play-hide-and-seek


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> OK, here' one for all you doggie lovers.  Many of you old timers (haha) will remember my difficulties with a shelter dog we adopted a few years ago.  Rosebud, with the help of some of you, and the advice of a few local trainers, has become a perfectly lovely pet and we adore her and she us.  There's one oddity about her --- she will not fetch.  Occasionally, she'll grab one of her toys and bring it to us, but if we toss it she gets this pitiful look, as if she gave us a gift and we threw it away.  She likes her toys, and every day or two will walk up to all of them and touch them, touch her crate, and she's happy.  It's like she has to reassure herself that her "stuff" is still there.  But she won't play with it.  Any stuffed toy or anything with a squeak or rattle, she destroys w/I hours, sometimes minutes) to take out the noise-maker.  Her not  playing isn't a big issue most of the time, but in winter you can tell she's bored, and us walking on ice/snow isn't going to happen.  I'm tempted to get her a pull/tug-o-war toy, but am afraid of un-doing the training we went through to overcome her early aggressive tendencies.  She could use some more exercise until our temps stay above freezing.  Any ideas?



Hi Claire!

Will Rosebud take a toy back from you if you hold it out? Maybe just a little tug of war with one of her toys would be helpful. Just lightly shake it and hold out, pull back a little when she tries to take it and shake again then let her have it.  May not expend a lot of energy but may pique her interest in a little keep way fun.  I sure don't want her to pull you off balance and need a matching titanium hip.


----------



## Dawgluver

You might try a Kong stuffed with some treats.  They're often used to entertain dogs, keeps them occupied for a long time.


----------



## callmaker60

This is my Miss Sadie 12 weeks old.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She is just sweet!  Will she be a hunting dog?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sadie is a real cutie, callmaker!


----------



## Claire

Dawglover, she has a Kong "football" that holds a treat and she just loves it.  It's about the only thing that holds up to her chewing.  For a 25 pound dog, she really can tear into things.  She's never gotten into chewing inappropriate stuff, though, just can destroy most toys in no time flat.  Kong is tough enough for her.  She's a strange dog (we blame her infancy as a road dog).  Loves her crate and takes "time out" there most days, and wants to be there when we go out, actually goes in and lies down when she sees us changing our shoes.  She thinks "football" (because of the Kong), "toothbrush" (because of the teeth-cleaning treats) and "medicine" (she gets her twice daily phenobarbital in a little glob of cream cheese) all mean treat.  And she's the first dog I've had who love to eat virtually anything and everything (we have to be careful) and  ... won't fetch.


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebeagle found a new bed in my freshly washed, yet to be folded sheets:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Awwww. LittleBit used to crawl in the basket of warm, freshly-dried towels. Never thought I'd miss that...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Somebeagle found a new bed in my freshly washed, yet to be folded sheets:  View attachment 22588



Hard to be upset with that picture of serenity.  SleepBeagle.


----------



## bakechef

I had a migraine and came home from work and went to lay down.  Rob came home and heated up some leftover ham off the table.  I come downstairs and see him at the dining room table with Oscar the cat sitting in my chair eating little bits of ham.  This seems to be a new development, I've never seen him up in a dining room chair.  We usually give him bits of bacon and ham on the floor.  

He spoils that cat rotten.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I had a migraine and came home from work and went to lay down.  Rob came home and heated up some leftover ham off the table.  I come downstairs and see him at the dining room table with Oscar the cat sitting in my chair eating little bits of ham.  This seems to be a new development, I've never seen him up in a dining room chair.  We usually give him bits of bacon and ham on the floor.
> 
> He spoils that cat rotten.



You can't spoil a cat...they are our masters.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a very strict rule here.  Beagle is only to get treats/leftovers/etc. put in her food bowl.  No feeding from where we're eating, as I don't want her begging.  DH rarely follows this rule unless he's under my watchful eye.  Husbands are much more difficult to train than dogs are.


----------



## Addie

Tonight Teddy was eating bean sprouts like it was a piece of raw beef. Strange appetite that dog has. Maybe he thought it was grass, a treat he delves into like it was candy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Naughty Beagle.  At almost 9, she still thinks she's a puppy.  DH left a pair of his favorite beach shoes on the floor, and was surprised when he looked today that there was only one sandal.  He tracked the other sandal to Beagle's bed, where he found total destruction.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can't spoil a cat...they are our masters.


Cats spoil US by allowing us to feed them treats, provide them with comfortable places to sleep (usually the chair you want to sit in) and generally worship them.


----------



## medtran49

bakechef said:


> I had a migraine and came home from work and went to lay down. Rob came home and heated up some leftover ham off the table. I come downstairs and see him at the dining room table with Oscar the cat sitting in my chair eating little bits of ham. This seems to be a new development, I've never seen him up in a dining room chair. We usually give him bits of bacon and ham on the floor.
> 
> He spoils that cat rotten.


 
Our DD had a cat that would sit at the bar on a bar stool with a bib around his neck and would delicately eat tidbits off his own plate.  He also ate green olives, loved them and would go absolutely batty over them, worse than catnip.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Cats spoil US by allowing us to feed them treats, provide them with comfortable places to sleep (usually the chair you want to sit in) and generally worship them.



I used to spoil Teddy all the time. I got him to eat out of my hand. Something he wouldn't do for even Spike. He doesn't even eat if Spike is looking at him. Spike has to leave the room before he will eat. I decided to stop spoiling him. After all, he just a dog, as Spike always reminds me. Unless Spike tells me he didn't have time to feed  him, he is not allowed to eat here in my house anymore. That dog sure took a long time to learn that. Sometimes when Spike feeds him at home, he turns his nose up at it. That dog seems to think he is in a doggie restaurant and has his choice from the menu. 

Spike goes to the little neighborhood store near his home and buys the ends of their roast beef and they are often really rare. I'd love to have them myself. He feeds them to Teddy. That dang dog will turn his nose up at them and go eat the dry food that has been in his bowl for two weeks. Dust and all. To get him to eat meat, you have to rub it across his nose and then his lips so he can get a taste of what it is. And Spike has the nerve to tell "He is just a dog!"  But I still love that dog. In my eyes, he can do no wrong!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can't spoil a cat...they are our masters.



So true! They rule the earth along with the home. 

Teddy has a brass bed of his own. When Spike tells him it is time for him to go in his own bed he jumps down, gets in his brass bed and waits for Spike to put his blanket over him. Try doing that with a cat! They just look at you and do whatever they want to do!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can't spoil a cat...they are our masters.


 
I used to have Garrison Keillor's cassette called "Songs of the Cat" .  He had some pretty funny ones, sang to the tune of popular songs.  Once I switched over to CD's, I don't know what became of the cassette. Anyone who has an indoor/outdoor cat will identify with this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we1KDAW1Z4g


----------



## Mad Cook

I have a rival. 

Last week was half term break and the student who looks after Tetley the Wonder Horse on Mondays, Tuesdays and Wednesdays was away visiting her boyfriend. Tetley was horrid all week - grumpy, rude, naughty, and he SULKED! Every thing I asked him to do was greeted with "No! Won't!". Every time I went into his loose box he'd walk away and go and stand with  his head in the corner and his back to me.

She's back this week. So I didn't see him for the first part of the week. Yesterday and today he has been an absolute sweetie. Placid and obedient and nuzzling up to me in the stable and walking along beside me across the yard and down the lane to the field without a lead rope.

If he was younger and she could afford it I'd be tempted to let her take him with her on full loan when she finishes her course and moves to the Lake District to live with the boyfriend. He will really miss her when she finishes her course and leaves the area.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Tetley's poorly - possibly life-threatening*

The Wonder Horse has problems. A week ago yesterday I was taking him down to the field and I thought he shied again but when I turned to look, he was recovering from tripping up. Charlotte (staff member) brought him in later in the afternoon and he walked into his loose box and keeled over for no reason. Then yesterday afternoon he was on the horse walker and when I went to get him off one of the clients said she'd seem him fall while he was going round in there. 

Bad sign, I'm afraid. I went and had a word with Cara, who used to be the yard manageress and knows more than anyone on the yard about horses. She was very worried when I described the above. She thinks it could be  neurological problems. Very worrying as there's probably nothing that could be done about it. She's advised me to ring the vet tomorrow and ask advice. The vet is on the yard every Thursday but it's a case of whether it needs a visit sooner

Talking to Nikki, who has the horse in the next loose box to Tetley, I mentioned that he had been quite thirsty for a couple of days but didn't seem to be de-hydrated. Her mare has Cushings disease and Nikki (who's a scientist and therefore Looks Things Up) suggested that it might be Tetley's problem as falling over is one of the rarer symptoms of Cushings, and, of course, thirst is another symptom. He hasn't got an excessively hairy or curly coat but this isn't necessarily a symptom in all cases of Cushings 

Nowadays Cushing isn't the death sentence it used to be and Nikki's mare is doing well on meds although she'll never be the horse she once was (show jumping and dressage) but is happy and comfortable. However, it involves a tumour in the pituitary gland and could be pressing on something in the brain which isn't good.

It's very worrying. I know he's "only" an animal and one horse isn't much in the trials and tribulations the world is going through but he's been "my baby" for a long time and is "An affectionate companion and a quiet friend" as Beatrix Potter said of her pet rabbit.


----------



## jabbur

Oh my Mad Cook.  Hoping you find out what the problem is.  It's always worrying to not know what's going on when they can't tell you how they feel.  Praying for some relief for Wonder Horse.  Your stories about him and his personality are always so uplifting to me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Horse, hope you feel better soon, and that they find out what's wrong and are able to fix it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MC, I'm so sorry, I sure hope you find out what is going on with Tetley.

"All horses deserve the chance,
at least once in their lives,
to be loved by a little girl."


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> MC, I'm so sorry, I sure hope you find out what is going on with Tetley.
> 
> "All horses deserve the chance,
> at least once in their lives,
> to be loved by a little girl."


And a big girl!  

Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


 Ringing the vet tomorrow.

A fortnight ago I was thinking about kicking my veteran horse health insurance policy covering illness, into touch and going for just accident cover because it was cheaper. Now I am SO glad I decided not to.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mad Cook, I sure hope Tetley feels better very soon.  What a worry that must be.  Sending healing thoughts across the pond.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

MC, I hope you and Tetley are able to get good answers from the vet tomorrow. That way you can both feel better. Thinking of you and your Horse friend today...


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> And a big girl!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts.
> 
> 
> Ringing the vet tomorrow.
> 
> A fortnight ago I was thinking about kicking my veteran horse health insurance policy covering illness, into touch and going for just accident cover because it was cheaper. Now I am SO glad I decided not to.



Sounds like you have some horse sense of your own!  For Horse. My heart goes out to you and Horse.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sheesh....I love my 14 year old kitty, but he drives me crazy sometimes....if there is a tiny little quarter sized empty spot in his food bowl and the rest of his food is pushed up onto the sides of the bowl, to him it's 'empty'.  LOL

I swoosh his food around to where he can't see the bottom of the bowl anymore, and all of a sudden he's fine with it.


----------



## Mad Cook

Rang the vet first thing this morning. His basic advice amounted to "don't panic!". He asked a lot of questions which I had prepared the answers for - I spent hours researching on the internet yesterday. We decided on the basis of the question and answer that it could keep until Thursday. The vet is on the yard every Thursday so there is no call out charge - we just pay for the examination and any treatment and after the first £145 the rest will be covered by the insurance policy that I _didn't_ cancel (thank God!) up to £5000. 

Tetley seems fine in himself and hasn't fallen over again. A friend who rides him occasionally at the weekend has told me that he hasn't been picking his feet up properly so perhaps it's only a touch of arthritis in his knees and anti-inflammatories may do the trick but to be sure I'm going to ask the vet to do bloods, etc., to eliminate anything really nasty.

Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And a little prayer for both you and Tetley, MC. Hoping you have a chance to let us know on Thursday what the vet determines after he checks your dear Horse over.


----------



## CWS4322

Way back when, I wanted to do this with our rescue group. There were too many issues, etc. But now I am helping a person who has had to go in a shelter. I am helping this person keep her animal safe until she can take it back. This is a great way to help people in need. Check it out!


----------



## taxlady

MC, I hope you had good news about Horse. He's not "just a horse". He's a family member.


----------



## Addie

I came across this article on feeding cats. I thought you cat owners might find this interesting. I was surprised by what it said.

5 Things You Should Never Feed Your Cat | XFINITY Lifestyle Blog by Comcast

Who knew?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I came across this article on feeding cats. I thought you cat owners might find this interesting. I was surprised by what it said.
> 
> 5 Things You Should Never Feed Your Cat | XFINITY Lifestyle Blog by Comcast
> 
> Who knew?


I take exception to the raw fish. They bother to mention that a small amount of garlic or onion probably won't harm a cat. They don't bother with the same caveat about the raw fish. They also don't mention that some commercial cat food uses sulphur dioxide, which also destroys thiamine. That sounds at least as bad.

I had a cat who ate chocolate cake. She only wanted 2 or 3 small bites, so the vet agreed it probably wasn't hurting her. She certainly never had any tremors or seizures after eating. I find that for the most part, cats don't really want to eat stuff that isn't good for them, unlike dogs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smudge almost never eats human food.  Latte is a cheese hound...somethings she won't eat.


----------



## Addie

There is a plant not to far from where I live. In the summer when the loading dock door is open, you can smell the inside of the plant almost five miles away. 

*They make filler for canned cat food*. I wish I knew what companies uses their product. We have had a couple of reverse phone calling public notices that we should keep our windows closed due to a chemical accident at the plant. What the heck are they putting in those cat food cans?


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I know some things are really bad for cats.

I have a diabetic adult cat who eats rotisserie chickens (no skins...I eat those LOL), baby food meats, and tuna in water mixed in with her diabetic cat food.

Another of my adult cats will go to war with you for a couple of tiny bites of brown sugar-cinnamon Pop Tarts. LOL!


----------



## CWS4322

MC, a friend had a horse with Cushing's. She managed the illness for a number of years. The medication was expensive, the horse did just fine. Hopefully the vet will figure out what is going on. Tetley sounds like a very special horse.


----------



## CarolPa

DH has gone from "No more dogs!" to "if we hear of a small dog who needs a home, we will take it."  So things are looking up.  I'm not quite over the loss of my little Pupper, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> DH has gone from "No more dogs!" to "if we hear of a small dog who needs a home, we will take it."  So things are looking up.  I'm not quite over the loss of my little Pupper, but I'm getting there.



Oh Carol, I completely understand. At least he is thinking about it. Me thinks he is missing Pupper also and doesn't want to admit it. So one day when the two of you have a just hanging around day, take a trip to your local animal rescue league and there just may be a small dog that needs a "forever home." Do let us know when you get a new dog. Share the joy with us.  This one is for your little Pupper.


----------



## CWS4322

There are a lot of ways one can have a pet without being responsible for the pet. I am currently "safe keeping" a family pet for a victim of domestic violence. Once the woman gets back on her feet, the pet will go back to the vet clinic and back to the woman and the kids. All I have to do is keep the pet safe, give it cuddles, feed it, etc. I will be house breaking this beast...but that's it. No cost to me, just time, and the organization guarantees that the person responsible for the violence has no trail to me. 


I have fostered over 100 dogs since 1998 (placed 90- of them--kept five and had to euthanize 5 for terminal illnesses), drove over 175 dogs 20,000 km one year to rescue groups located outside of the area, coordinated more transport runs than I can count rom MO to OH and other states and provinces. I have arranged care for dogs for people undergoing chemo or other life changing situations. There are many ways to have a pet without making the long-term commitment, especially if you're getting older and are uncertain about how long you can make the commitment. You just have to be able to let the pet go. And the difference you can make in the life of the animal (and the owner in the case of safe housing for a person getting out of a domestic violence situation) is a really great feeling.


----------



## Addie

One of the joys in my life is Teddy. That little white ball of fun in the picture. 

There is no way that I can have a pet. It is impossible for me to walk a dog daily. So Spike stops by everyday with Teddy so I can play with him. I certainly could never afford to take a pet to the vet for a yearly checkup. And I can't bend over to change a litter box. We are allowed to have pets in this building. And several residents have more than one dog or cat. 

It is a known and proven fact that when elderly folks have a pet, the owners are healthier and are able to care for their pets better than some folks do.  So I will continue to play with Teddy. And if he wants to continue to lick my ear if I am sleeping because he wants to play, that is just fine with me.


----------



## CarolPa

The cost of vet care is one of the reasons we had decided on no more dogs.  The animal rescue in our town does not have room for all the dogs so they take volunteers to foster them.  If I did that, I would be afraid I would get attached and then someone would want to adopt the animal and I would have to go through losing another one.  The last 2 dogs we had we got because my step-daughter knew someone who needed to find a home for a pet when a family member passed away.  I'm thinking something similar will happen.  They came to us already house broken, and past the chewing stage.  They both ended up to be wonderful loving pets.  I am highly allergic to cats.  

I also could volunteer at the shelter in the next town.  They have a nice new facility with a walking trail, and take volunteers to walk and take care of the animals.  I would want to adopt every one of them.


----------



## Mad Cook

CWS4322 said:


> There are a lot of ways one can have a pet without being responsible for the pet. I am currently "safe keeping" a family pet for a victim of domestic violence. Once the woman gets back on her feet, the pet will go back to the vet clinic and back to the woman and the kids. All I have to do is keep the pet safe, give it cuddles, feed it, etc. I will be house breaking this beast...but that's it. No cost to me, just time, and the organization guarantees that the person responsible for the violence has no trail to me.
> 
> 
> I have fostered over 100 dogs since 1998 (placed 90- of them--kept five and had to euthanize 5 for terminal illnesses), drove over 175 dogs 20,000 km one year to rescue groups located outside of the area, coordinated more transport runs than I can count rom MO to OH and other states and provinces. I have arranged care for dogs for people undergoing chemo or other life changing situations. There are many ways to have a pet without making the long-term commitment, especially if you're getting older and are uncertain about how long you can make the commitment. You just have to be able to let the pet go. And the difference you can make in the life of the animal (and the owner in the case of safe housing for a person getting out of a domestic violence situation) is a really great feeling.


In the UK The Guide Dogs For The Blind charity use "Puppy walkers " as foster carers for the puppies they breed before they are old enough for guide dog training. If the equivalent organisation in the USA does this that might be a way to go for CarolPA


----------



## Mad Cook

CWS4322 said:


> MC, a friend had a horse with Cushing's. She managed the illness for a number of years. The medication was expensive, the horse did just fine. Hopefully the vet will figure out what is going on. Tetley sounds like a very special horse.


 Cushing's is becoming more and more common, largely because horses are living longer. 23 is nothing these days whereas 40 or 50 years ago few horses made it that far.  When I was a little girl there was a retired pony at the riding school who was healthy at 30 years old. The local vets used to bring students to see her as it was so unusual to see a pony that old. 


The prognosis with Cushing's isn't anywhere as bad as it used to be. It can be spotted earlier and modern meds are much more effective. Tetley's next door neighbour has it and she's doing very well on meds.


I'm hoping no news is good news. Vet's coming back at the end of the month to do routine annual checks - vaccinations, teeth, etc., - and will check him over again. If there was seriously bad news from the test he would ring me and tell me.


----------



## taxlady

MC, fingers crossed that no news is good news.


----------



## CWS4322

Mad Cook said:


> In the UK The Guide Dogs For The Blind charity use "Puppy walkers " as foster carers for the puppies they breed before they are old enough for guide dog training. If the equivalent organisation in the USA does this that might be a way to go for CarolPA


I've done that, too. Besides having my own dogs. The problem is that people get attached. We used to call those "failed fosters." You have to be able to give the dog / cat / bird back knowing it will be treasured and you can help another animal. Over 200 animals have crossed my path and gone on to be treasured pets. Some have been therapy dogs, others have been the best companions ever. Some of the most endearing friends I have made through time have been those I've met because of the dogs that needed help. Best people. Worst people--those dumping their animals because of weak excuses. There are reasons to rehome a pet, but having a baby, moving, divorce, animal is old are not good reasons. The worst was a senior dog dumped at the shelter because the children had allergies. When I called to get more information, there were no children. The couple was embarking on RVing. The wife couldn't be bothered. The husband was shocked she had lied to the shelter.


----------



## taxlady

A friend of mine used to foster cats until the shelter could find a forever home for them. She fell in love with one of them and became a "failed foster". I didn't think that was such a failure.


----------



## CWS4322

When entering into a foster agreement, you either do it because you want to "test drive" a potential pet or because you want to help an animal find a better place. My house is a really good place for animal--but I love to send an animal on to a better home--where the animal will be treasured and loved until the end of its life. I give my animals a good life, but those animals that were dumped, deserve to be treasured. 


When I contacted the organization for which I am currently fostering, the person described me as the best foster ever (a wet dream is what she said). Why? Because I have fostered/trained/loved more than 250 dogs. That's more dogs than most people would ever have in a lifetime. 5, 6 but 250? That's a lot of dogs. And, most of them weighed over 150 lb. Some are ones I only kept for a few days and then drove to rescue groups, others I had for 5 or 6 months, others were here back and forth between their perma-fosters and my house. But all were loved. And I still don't know what I will do with the urns of ashes. I promised the dogs would have a forever place. I just didn't know I'd end up with so many urns of ashes.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> A friend of mine used to foster cats until the shelter could find a forever home for them. She fell in love with one of them and became a "failed foster". I didn't think that was such a failure.



Not everyone can tell their friends with pride, "I am a failure!"


----------



## CWS4322

The first dog I took in was a Newfoundland. She was tied up at a cottage. The owners left her there tied up. A co-worker had a cottage next to that cottage and asked me if I would take her. She was severely underweight, had broken teeth from eating rocks. She also was in whelp. She was tattooed, which meant she was CKC registered. I never want to whelp another litter of puppies. She ended up staying with us for 3 years. She died of stomach cancer. She was challenge. She would not go outside--she would go in the basement to poop and pee. I strung a string of jingle bells over the stairway so I would hear her go when she tried to go down stairs. I couldn't take her in the car with the windows open--if she smelled water, she would jump out of the window. She would also attack small dogs. After $1000 in vet care (she had to have a C-section and there was a stillborn puppy in there), I kept her. But she was my introduction to rescue and "if not me, than who??" You do what you can. You can be a volunteer with guide dogs, walk/socialize animals at the local shelter, help a local rescue group groom dogs/cats. Sew bandanas, dog/cat beds. Walk dogs, take them to training classes. There's are a whole of things you can do without adopting a dog, cat, bird.


My "lads" raised $385 baking cupcakes and pupcakes on National Cupcake Day (Feb 23) for the our local humane society. Could I be any prouder of them! What they did was invite neighbours to a cupcake party. The folks donated $. The boys didn't make 385 cupcakes. Their goal was to raise $100. They exceeded it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I met a new big black dog at the laundromat today, luckily I had some biscuits in the car.  He let me throw his toy and was excited about bringing it back, repeatedly.  His owner was disappointed when he found out I was married, told him I was sorry, but I was just in it for the dog fun.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> MC, fingers crossed that no news is good news.


+1


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ...There are reasons to rehome a pet, but having a baby, *moving*, divorce, animal is old are not good reasons...


I don't know how someone could walk away from an animal who has been a member of their family.

When it first looked like we might move back to OH with LittleBit, I kept thinking of my options. Moving TO MA, our daughter was living in my parents' home so Midnight moved in with her, waiting for the day when we could drive straight through from OH to MA. I figured I'd have to beg my SIL or a friend to foster LittleBit until we had settled and could do a one-day from MA to OH. Now Bitsy's gone, and I've decided to live without a kitty until we do move back. *sigh* Some days, though, I wonder if I'll ever get a cat or OH.


----------



## Dawgluver

What drives me insane is the folks who give up senior dogs who've been a part of their family for years, for any reason.  I would sleep in a box before I would ever give up my dog.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> What drives me insane is the folks who give up senior dogs who've been a part of their family for years, for any reason.  I would sleep in a box before I would ever give up my dog.


You aren't alone. I would too, for a family member. There are actually some homeless people in Montreal who do it. They are homeless because they can't find affordable housing that allows animals. 

There are people trying to get a bylaw that forbids that, with a few exceptions, e.g., it's a duplex/triplex/Nplex and the someone in the owner's family is severely allergic and lives in the building.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, "No Pets" keeps us in this apartment and mine are grandfathered in, no one in the other apartments are allowed pets.


----------



## Mad Cook

CWS4322 said:


> The first dog I took in was a Newfoundland. She was tied up at a cottage. The owners left her there tied up. A co-worker had a cottage next to that cottage and asked me if I would take her. She was severely underweight, had broken teeth from eating rocks. She also was in whelp. She was tattooed, which meant she was CKC registered. I never want to whelp another litter of puppies. She ended up staying with us for 3 years. She died of stomach cancer. She was challenge. She would not go outside--she would go in the basement to poop and pee. I strung a string of jingle bells over the stairway so I would hear her go when she tried to go down stairs. I couldn't take her in the car with the windows open--if she smelled water, she would jump out of the window. She would also attack small dogs. After $1000 in vet care (she had to have a C-section and there was a stillborn puppy in there), I kept her. But she was my introduction to rescue and "if not me, than who??" You do what you can. You can be a volunteer with guide dogs, walk/socialize animals at the local shelter, help a local rescue group groom dogs/cats. Sew bandanas, dog/cat beds. Walk dogs, take them to training classes. There's are a whole of things you can do without adopting a dog, cat, bird.
> 
> 
> My "lads" raised $385 baking cupcakes and pupcakes on National Cupcake Day (Feb 23) for the our local humane society. Could I be any prouder of them! What they did was invite neighbours to a cupcake party. The folks donated $. The boys didn't make 385 cupcakes. Their goal was to raise $100. They exceeded it.


A friend of mine volunteers at a cat sanctuary which specialises in cats which can't be re-homed due to age or infirmity. She goes along for two or three hours a couple of times a week to keep the cats company. She calls it her "cat cuddling job".


----------



## taxlady

That's what I need - a cat cuddling job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If I ever strike it rich, I want to build a Cat House on my property with a house that is just for cats that I would be taking in from the pound and unadoptable senior cats.  Of course folks who knew I had cats would be allowed to adopt, but none of the cats would ever HAVE to leave.  There would be an isolation room if a cat was sick, a kitten room, but the rest would be filled with litter boxes, beds, towels, blankets, furniture to scratch and lots of window sills.  There would be places for me to sit, read and cuddle.  A cat paradise.  The only cage would be an outdoor area with grass and trees that was covered so they could not get out.

My next cats will be seniors, no more than two at a time in my current circumstances.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If I ever strike it rich, I want to build a Cat House on my property with a house that is just for cats that I would be taking in from the pound and unadoptable senior cats. Of course folks who knew I had cats would be allowed to adopt, but none of the cats would ever HAVE to leave. There would be an isolation room if a cat was sick, a kitten room, but the rest would be filled with litter boxes, beds, towels, blankets, furniture to scratch and lots of window sills. There would be places for me to sit, read and cuddle. A cat paradise. The only cage would be an outdoor area with grass and trees that was covered so they could not get out.
> 
> My next cats will be seniors, no more than two at a time in my current circumstances.


It sounds just like the place where my friend does her cat cuddling job. The day room has sofas - for the cats but the cuddlers are allowed to sit on them while cuddling.


----------



## Mad Cook

Tetley's much better. The Cushing's test came back about as negative as you can get and the vet has ruled out anything else serious. He's come down on the side of arthritis. Tet's been on "Bute"  (an anti-inflammatory)for four weeks, initially a high dose but down to a low one now and it seems to be keeping him happy and comfortable. Bute isn't ideal - it was taken off the British Pharmacopoeia for humans because it had dangerous side effects in long term use. It's not good for horses long term either but, as the vet said, it's a low dose and at 23 old age will probably finish Tet off before the Bute gets him. If he's happy and comfortable I don't much care. 

When his time comes I won't be sentimental about it.  We kept my other horse going on medication for 5 years when she was given a prognosis of 3 months but the meds kept her comfortable and she lived a happy life as a field companion to a friend's horse. When she suddenly became very poorly overnight we sent for the vet and he delivered the coup de grace straight away. I don't believe it's fair or kind to "strive officiously to keep alive" very sick animals with no chance of a good quality of life.

Lauren, who has Tetley on part loan 3 days a week, is on holiday in Florida for 3 weeks and doesn't know the prognosis so she'll be thrilled when she gets back. Unfortunately she is moving to Scotland to live with her boyfriend in May so we'll be losing her. I'm looking for someone to replace her as I'm finding the mucking out hard work full time. Can't believe that what took me 3/4 of an hour twice a day when I first had him now takes me 3 or 4 hours, 3 or 4 tea breaks and a lie down with a couple of pain killers when I get home!  Wouldn't be without him though.


----------



## Mad Cook

*One for the Cat People*

I've had cats, on and off, all my life and am about to adopt a new one. A lady I've know for years at the stables who is an inveterate animal rescuer - she's a small scale horse dealer and often goes to the auctions to buy horses for other people and in addition to the horse she's chosen for the client she often comes back with one or two that she's snatched from the clutches of the "meat man". (I should stress that she _does_ know what she's doing!) She also rescues dogs. Local people who find strays frequently bring them to Sheila!

Her sister on the other hand rescues cats. She currently has a two year old female rescue cat who is being bullied by the older cat at home so Sheila asked me if I'd like to have her. I take "possession" (or the cat takes possession of me!) in a couple of weeks. 


It's taken me a long time to get here but I have a question about litter trays.

I don't have a cat flap yet and she'd have to stay in for a week or two anyway so a litter tray will be essential. I've used clumping and non-clumping cat litter (yuck) and also wood pellet litter (which I found better). However, I have recently read about hemp based litter on an American site and I wonder if anyone has any experience with this? I used to use hemp bedding for Tetley and I loved it as it dried quickly, didn't smell and was easy to muck out. I can't find any special cat litter using hemp available over here but a big bale of hemp bedding for horses would be cheaper anyway.

I know all hemp production is against the law in the USA but apparently it can be imported for animal bedding and litter and other purposes. We don't have the same proscription in the UK because the hemp used isn't THAT sort of hemp (ie not the cannabis producing strains)! It's grown for fibre and paper and the seeds and their oil are used in animal and human foodstuffs (very nutritious apparently) and cosmetics. The bedding  and litter comes from the waste material after the crop's processed.

If anyone has any experience with hemp cat litter or has heard anything pro or con the use of it for cats I'd be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Excellent news about dear Tetley, MC.  Hope he continues to feel better.

On the subject of cat litter, I don't have cats, but here's another option.  DH's company makes World's Best Cat Litter, and it gets rave reviews.  It's corn based.  It's also distributed in Great Britain, you may be able to find it.

Another thought, if cats enjoy corn based litter, they might also like hemp based litter.


----------



## taxlady

Pleased to hear the good news about Tetley.

How old is the cat? I don't know if it would work for you, but have you heard of the option of having the cat learn to use the toilet? No, they don't bother to flush. 

A friend's daughter posted on FB, "My neighbours cat just begged to be let in, and dashed to the bathroom  to pee in my toilet... Literally balanced on the seat peeing into the  toilet."


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Excellent news about dear Tetley, MC. Hope he continues to feel better.
> 
> On the subject of cat litter, I don't have cats, but here's another option. DH's company makes World's Best Cat Litter, and it gets rave reviews. It's corn based. It's also distributed in Great Britain, you may be able to find it.
> 
> Another thought, if cats enjoy corn based litter, they might also like hemp based litter.


Ah, I've just been looking at the World's Best Cat Litter on-line. Thought it looked good. I may give it a go. Thanks Dawg.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> When his time comes I won't be sentimental about it.  We kept my other horse going on medication for 5 years when she was given a prognosis of 3 months but the meds kept her comfortable and she lived a happy life as a field companion to a friend's horse. When she suddenly became very poorly overnight we sent for the vet and he delivered the coup de grace straight away. I don't believe it's fair or kind to "strive officiously to keep alive" very sick animals with no chance of a good quality of life.



We have a show here on a National Geographic channel. It is about a vet that treats mostly farm animals. Along with the family pets of dogs, cats, hamsters, etc. They have shown many times when he has had to put an animal down. First he gives them a strong tranquilizer, then the final dose. He wants the animal to be calm and feeling restful. Only when that happens, and the owner(s) have had a chance to say their goodbyes, will he give the final dose. He is not afraid to tell the owner that he feels like he has done all he can for the animal and it is time to make the decision. I have never seen one instance where the owner did not follow his lead. He is one heck of a vet.  

But I am glad to hear the good news about Tetley.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Pleased to hear the good news about Tetley.
> 
> How old is the cat? I don't know if it would work for you, but have you heard of the option of having the cat learn to use the toilet? No, they don't bother to flush.
> 
> A friend's daughter posted on FB, "My neighbours cat just begged to be let in, and dashed to the bathroom to pee in my toilet... Literally balanced on the seat peeing into the toilet."


 Yes, I was looking at that on U Tube. I'm not sure whether is would be permissible over here. I didn't think the cats looked very happy and I wouldn't want her to end up with cystitis or to have an incontinent cat urinating all over the house.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

First of all *MC*, thanks for sharing the happy news about Tetley. I hope he stays fit and healthy for many years. When "the time" comes, you'll know. Until then, enjoy. As a character in a series of books I enjoy says "don't borrow trouble". 

Now, cats. You mentioned that your cat-to-be is already in a home. Ask the current servant to Mistress Cat what kitty's preference has been. I've heard and read that cat's are finicky, not liking their usual litter or food to suddenly be changed on them. That wasn't the way with either of our cats, mind you. I could switch from one particular food/litter to a brand-new one and neither cat would so much as blink at the change. The only exception was trying to get LittleBit to use "Swheat Scoop" litter. Even though I was trying to ease her into it by starting out with only 1/4 volume mixed it, she wasn't a fan. Hoping your new furry friend is adaptable, but just in case you might want to play it safe.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> First of all *MC*, thanks for sharing the happy news about Tetley. I hope he stays fit and healthy for many years. When "the time" comes, you'll know. Until then, enjoy. As a character in a series of books I enjoy says "don't borrow trouble".
> 
> Now, cats. You mentioned that your cat-to-be is already in a home. Ask the current servant to Mistress Cat what kitty's preference has been. I've heard and read that cat's are finicky, not liking their usual litter or food to suddenly be changed on them. That wasn't the way with either of our cats, mind you. I could switch from one particular food/litter to a brand-new one and neither cat would so much as blink at the change. The only exception was trying to get LittleBit to use "Swheat Scoop" litter. Even though I was trying to ease her into it by starting out with only 1/4 volume mixed it, she wasn't a fan. Hoping your new furry friend is adaptable, but just in case you might want to play it safe.


Please meet Rosie the Tuxedo Cat - video sent by the current servant
https://youtu.be/idcWb0t4sVg

Apparently she's on wood pellets but she isn't fussy. 

She's my 5th cat. The last one was claustrophobic and panicked when the kitchen door to outside was closed with him in the kitchen even if I was with him. He eventually decided to go and live next door where there was a cat flap!

The cat I had before him was 18 when he died in his sleep so I hope Rosie does as well.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, we need a baby shower, MC!  Congrats!  

Nice to meet you, Rosie!  Love the white whiskers and eyebrow hairs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Those eyebrows!!!  She's a beauty!  Congrats MC.


----------



## taxlady

Aw, Rosie looks like a real sweetie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> Please meet Rosie the Tuxedo Cat - video sent by the current servant
> https://youtu.be/idcWb0t4sVg


She is such a cutie, MC! She has big white whiskers and eyebrows just like each of our tuxies did. I really miss having a cat, but I'm holding off until we move back to OH. We moved one from OH to MA and it wasn't the most fun drive we've ever had.  Really don't want to chance a re-run.

Enjoy Rosie and have fun with her once she moves into her new furever home.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> She is such a cutie, MC! She has big white whiskers and eyebrows just like each of our tuxies did. I really miss having a cat, but I'm holding off until we move back to OH. We moved one from OH to MA and it wasn't the most fun drive we've ever had.  Really don't want to chance a re-run.
> 
> Enjoy Rosie and have fun with her once she moves into her new furever home.


 I don't know how Tetley will take it. Perhaps I shouldn't tell him. I don't want him to be jealous.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I don't know how Tetley will take it. Perhaps I shouldn't tell him. I don't want him to be jealous.



Your secret is safe with us. I love Rosie's face.


----------



## vitauta

does anyone here have a great dane for a pet?  or know one?  my daughter just bought a bernie great dane puppy.  i know she is going to be one hell of a big girl, but what else should i know about this breed of dog?  what sort of experiences, good/bad, have you had with your great dane?  any and all of your input will be much appreciated.


----------



## Mad Cook

vitauta said:


> does anyone here have a great dane for a pet? or know one? my daughter just bought a bernie great dane puppy. i know she is going to be one hell of a big girl, but what else should i know about this breed of dog? what sort of experiences, good/bad, have you had with your great dane? any and all of your input will be much appreciated.


The family who own the stables where Tetley lives have had two GDs in the years I've been going there. Silk, the first one that I knew there was friendly but reserved with visitors to the yard. She wasn't possessive but she wasn't going to have any nonsense on her territory. She patrolled the yard at 10pm every night and if she thought you shouldn't be there she would stand in front of your car, refusing to let you leave until you gave a satisfactory account of yourself. The current one is a lollopy daft girl - anyone's for a cuddle and would show the burglars where the silver's hidden. Both were huge and needed a lot of exercise which, of course, having the run of the yard and a large area for walks off the lead they get. I've seen the current one running alongside the quad bike in the fields and keeping up.

Judging by those two, GDs have a good temperament but, like all dogs (and horses) if they don't know the rules they will be badly behaved and, at that size, dangerous. Kind but firm is the way to go as with all animals (including children )

Also, like all big dogs they don't live an enormously long life. I think Silk was about 9 or 10 but that was said to be an advanced age for a GD. 

In the UK docking dogs tails and clipping their ears is illegal but I gather that both are still permitted under American law.

Great Dane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> The family who own the stables where Tetley lives have had two GDs in the years I've been going there. Silk, the first one that I knew there was friendly but reserved with visitors to the yard. She wasn't possessive but she wasn't going to have any nonsense on her territory. She patrolled the yard at 10pm every night and if she thought you shouldn't be there she would stand in front of your car, refusing to let you leave until you gave a satisfactory account of yourself. The current one is a lollopy daft girl - anyone's for a cuddle and would show the burglars where the silver's hidden. Both were huge and needed a lot of exercise which, of course, having the run of the yard and a large area for walks off the lead they get. I've seen the current one running alongside the quad bike in the fields and keeping up.
> 
> Judging by those two, GDs have a good temperament but, like all dogs (and horses) if they don't know the rules they will be badly behaved and, at that size, dangerous. Kind but firm is the way to go as with all animals (including children )
> 
> Also, like all big dogs they don't live an enormously long life. I think Silk was about 9 or 10 but that was said to be an advanced age for a GD.
> 
> *In the UK docking dogs tails and clipping their ears is illegal but I gather that both are still permitted under American law.*
> 
> Great Dane - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Not on my watch, I don't believe in declawing cats, either.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Adoption Notice*

Henrietta (aka "Mad Cook") is pleased to announce the imminent arrival of Rosie the Tuxedo Cat. She will move into her new abode tomorrow evening at 6pm.

The new servant has spent the morning cat-proofing the house and has been shopping for essentials. Still waiting for the parcel from ZooPlus ordered at the beginning of the week - large litter tray and litter, scratching post, and treats, etc.

I saw a very unhappy-looking cat on a YouTube video advertisement for the Litter Kwitter. The poor thing, who was supposed to be a seasoned Litter Kwitter user, looked most put out by the whole performance. It looked really uncomfortable while demonstrating the use of the human loo and the distraction and effort to balance while "performing" suggested that users might very well end up with a nasty case of cystis. Some bad reviews regarding length of time it took for cats to learn who to use it and the incidence of reversion to messing on the floor. We won't be having one of those! 

Anyone using this method?

I'd better go and find some lunch before I faint with hunger!


----------



## medtran49

Cooking Goddess said:


> She is such a cutie, MC! She has big white whiskers and eyebrows just like each of our tuxies did. I really miss having a cat, but I'm holding off until we move back to OH. We moved one from OH to MA and it wasn't the most fun drive we've ever had.  Really don't want to chance a re-run.
> 
> Enjoy Rosie and have fun with her once she moves into her new furever home.


 
I brought the kittens, in a carrier together, back from Mississippi with me, about 1300 miles, over a 2-day drive.  Apart from about 10-15 minutes of yowing from the male when we first started out, they were little angels pretty much the entire time.  Slept nearly the whole time in the car except for occasional periods when they'd wake up and fuss a little, and I'd just stick my fingers thru the carrier holes and pet them and talk to them, and they'd settle right back down.  Of course, when we stopped for the night, they went absolutely bonkers chasing and playing with each other and me to use up all that energy stored during the day.  They were just over 2 months old then.  

They still travel well, even though have only been on short distance trips to vet and our new home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How wonderful!  Chez Henri will have resident royalty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> I brought the kittens, in a carrier together, back from Mississippi with me, about 1300 miles, over a 2-day drive.  Apart from about 10-15 minutes of yowing from the male when we first started out, they were little angels pretty much the entire time.  Slept nearly the whole time in the car except for occasional periods when they'd wake up and fuss a little, and I'd just stick my fingers thru the carrier holes and pet them and talk to them, and they'd settle right back down.  Of course, when we stopped for the night, they went absolutely bonkers chasing and playing with each other and me to use up all that energy stored during the day.  They were just over 2 months old then.
> 
> They still travel well, even though have only been on short distance trips to vet and our new home.



I'll be cat proofing the back of the Subaru for my two on the travel to Wyoming (please let it be soon), with frequent stops for me they will get plenty of interaction.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not on my watch, I don't believe in declawing cats, either.


 Neither do I but that's illegal over here too so the question doesn't arise. 

Obviously, if there is an urgent medical requirement to do any of those things for the animals' health it's a different issue.


----------



## medtran49

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be cat proofing the back of the Subaru for my two on the travel to Wyoming (please let it be soon), with frequent stops for me they will get plenty of interaction.


 
Just be careful and don't let them get loose.  The kittens just exploded from the carrier when I opened it.  Good thing I had taken them in the bathroom of the hotel room and closed the door so that I'd be able to bring my overnight bag, laptop and food in without having to worry about them getting out, and also so that they'd be in a closed off space for a bit to find their litter box and use it before I let them have the run of the hotel room.

MC:  Good luck with the new fur baby.  And somewhere in this thread (I think) is my report on trying to get them to use the toilet.


----------



## medtran49

Found my posts about the toilet training

1 post here, well actually more but 747 is about potty training http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/our-pets-37685-75.html

and 2 posts here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/first-it-was-men-on-the-moon-92406.html#post1411223

I haven't decided whether I'll try again or not now that we are in the new house.


----------



## Addie

One year I watch Crufts dog show and they mentioned that it was illegal in England to dock the tails. Hearing that was the best part of the whole show.


----------



## taxlady

When I moved to Denmark in 1969, I was surprised to see poodles with uncropped tails. I was told that decorative cropping of tails and ears was illegal in Denmark.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> does anyone here have a great dane for a pet?  or know one?  my daughter just bought a bernie great dane puppy.  i know she is going to be one hell of a big girl, but what else should i know about this breed of dog?  what sort of experiences, good/bad, have you had with your great dane?  any and all of your input will be much appreciated.


The only thing I know is that in a big breed, it is important not to neuter a female too young. I believe they should go into heat before being neutered. Something not so good happens to their bone growth if they are neutered too young, so be sure to find out about that. Pacanis mentioned that, maybe even in this topic.


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> does anyone here have a great dane for a pet?  or know one?  my daughter just bought a bernie great dane puppy.  i know she is going to be one hell of a big girl, but what else should i know about this breed of dog?  what sort of experiences, good/bad, have you had with your great dane?  any and all of your input will be much appreciated.



vit, I have no experience with a Great Dane, but here is some info on the breed. Sounds like a great family dog: http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/great-dane


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> The only thing I know is that in a big breed, it is important not to neuter a female too young. I believe they should go into heat before being neutered. Something not so good happens to their bone growth if they are neutered too young, so be sure to find out about that. Pacanis mentioned that, maybe even in this topic.


When I had my Alsatian/GSD bitch many years ago I queried this with the vet and he said it was a fallacy. She was "done " before her first season and suffered no ill effects. The jury is out. I suppose the vet will advise the OP


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> One year I watch Crufts dog show and they mentioned that it was illegal in England to dock the tails. Hearing that was the best part of the whole show.


The law is fairly recent - 2007. Not before time. Docking of horses was banned in 1949.

A friend has a young Rottweiler. It's funny how having a tail makes him look much less aggressive than his older cousins with no tails.


----------



## Mad Cook

medtran49 said:


> Just be careful and don't let them get loose. The kittens just exploded from the carrier when I opened it. Good thing I had taken them in the bathroom of the hotel room and closed the door so that I'd be able to bring my overnight bag, laptop and food in without having to worry about them getting out, and also so that they'd be in a closed off space for a bit to find their litter box and use it before I let them have the run of the hotel room.
> 
> MC: Good luck with the new fur baby. And somewhere in this thread (I think) is my report on trying to get them to use the toilet.


Fortunately, Rosie is two years old so it will only be a case of making sure she knows where it is. I'll be getting a cat flap fitted when she's been settled in for a couple of weeks as she prefers to "go" outside.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> When I had my Alsatian/GSD bitch many years ago I queried this with the vet and he said it was a fallacy. She was "done " before her first season and suffered no ill effects. The jury is out. I suppose the vet will advise the OP


Great Danes are considered a "giant breed", a lot bigger than an Alsatian.

Yes, it's controversial, but I did say to find out about it. There are vets on both sides of the argument. The contention is that since estrogen is needed to tell the bones to stop growing, they don't in a giant breed bitch who was spayed early. It isn't just theoretical. Plenty of people have had that experience with their bitch. I don't know how common it is. I don't know if that risk outweighs the risks of waiting.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> *Great Danes are considered a "giant breed", a lot bigger than an Alsatian.*
> 
> Yes, it's controversial, but I did say to find out about it. There are vets on both sides of the argument. The contention is that since estrogen is needed to tell the bones to stop growing, they don't in a giant breed bitch who was spayed early. It isn't just theoretical. Plenty of people have had that experience with their bitch. I don't know how common it is. I don't know if that risk outweighs the risks of waiting.


Oh yes, I know but the oestrogen argument was used about all breeds when I had Vashti - at least over here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> Just be careful and don't let them get loose.  The kittens just exploded from the carrier when I opened it.  Good thing I had taken them in the bathroom of the hotel room and closed the door so that I'd be able to bring my overnight bag, laptop and food in without having to worry about them getting out, and also so that they'd be in a closed off space for a bit to find their litter box and use it before I let them have the run of the hotel room.
> 
> MC:  Good luck with the new fur baby.  And somewhere in this thread (I think) is my report on trying to get them to use the toilet.



I have a custom made "wall" made with chain link fencing, fits the car and has a small opening that can be accessed in the car. I am training them now the only way in and out of it is in their carriers.  Both cats have their own carriers, otherwise they fight.  Brats!


----------



## Mad Cook

Picked Rosie up at 6.30. Let her out of the carrier into the kitchen where food, toys, bed and litter tray were all set up. She retired behind my chair and sulked. I tried to tempt her out with cat treats which she sniffed at in disgust. Eventually I moved the chair and she deigned to eat six salmon treats and have a walk round. She is not very impressed especially when she discovered that she was expected to stay in the kitchen while I went to bed on my own.

The only thing that concerns me is that by the time I came to bed at 11.15pm she still hadn't used the litter tray despite having it shown to her twice and she was put into it once.


----------



## taxlady

MC, I sure hope Rosie settles in soon and gets over her snit.


----------



## vitauta

thanks so much mad cook, taxlady and gg--everybody, for your kind and helpful responses to my new puppy question.  the dogtime link in particular, looks to be a terrific source of information for the new GD pet owner.  i have sent that one on to my girl's fb page.  it's certain to serve as a useful practical guide and reference tool for her getting to know and care for her new doggie.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Rosie the Tuxedo Cat*

Right, now I'm getting worried.

I collected Rosie yesterday evening at 6pm. I was given some of her favourite wet food and kibble, her bedding toys and the litter she's used to. 

I set everything up in the kitchen while she was still in the car. Brought out the cat carrier. Put it down on the kitchen floor opened it up and let her come out in her own time. She surveyed the territory for 5 minutes then came out and explored a bit then came and sat under my chair. She ignored her toys and food and apart from looking at it and walking through it she showed no interest in the litter tray. 

I stayed in the kitchen with her, pottering about and tidying up and from time to time sitting down with a cup of tea. She didn't emerge from under the chair all this time until I moved the chair, at which she came and put her paws on my knees. I picked her up and stroked her and put her down again and she went back under her chair. I went to bed at about 11.30 and she still hadn't eaten, drunk or used her tray. Neither had she "been" anywhere else in the kitchen (kitchen has hard flooring which is why I started her there so I'd know if she did her business anywhere else.

Got up late and she still hadn't done any of the above but was lying in her bed. She got up and said good morning and stalked off to sit under the chair again. 

She is quite calm and doesn't seem distressed in any way apart from a loud yowl or two when I first said good morning. I opened another pouch of food to see if it would tempt her but she didn't even sniff at it. I gave her a tiny sliver of tuna when I was making a sandwich which she sniffed, looked at in disgust and ignored it.

It's now 3pm today and she still hasn't eaten, drunk or used the tray and is yowling pathetically when she sees me. 

We were going to the vet tomorrow to register her as a patient and get her jabs done, etc., but I'm beginning to think I should be a bit worried.


----------



## GotGarlic

I wouldn't worry too much yet. We adopted a cat from a shelter last year and put her in the dining room (we can close it up) with food, water, a bed and a litter box. She hid behind the china cabinet for two days and didn't touch anything as far as we could tell. But eventually she started using everything and has become a sweet, friendly pet. Cats hate change and need time to get used to it. I think Rosie will be fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Henri, I made the mistake once of changing litter and Latte would not use it...that little brat held it in for three days before she exploded all over her favorite blanket.  She will also not eat if there is any change in the food.  Shrek said, when I was gone for 4 days she would not eat or drink, but was fine once I got home.  She always comes around and so will Rosie.  She is still checking out her new surroundings.


----------



## medtran49

*Best laugh in weeks!*

This morning, while getting stuff out to make the crepes for our blintzes, I accidentally dropped an egg right in front of the fridge as I was getting them out of the egg bin.  Of course it just splatted and broke.  The door is low to the ground so I couldn't close it.  I grabbed some paper towels from the opposite counter, cleaned up what I could with dry ones, then went back to get some damp ones to finish cleaning.  Little Miss Mindy and Mork decided they needed to come see what was going on and investigate that big white box that they have never really gotten to check out.  So, as I bend over to wipe the floor, I go to shake out the damp towels.  I guess Mindy was really intent on checking out the big cold box (she has a SERIOUS box fetish/addiction) and the sudden jerky movements of my hand, combined with the towels expanding from being scrunched up to squeeze the water out frightened her.  She went to take off running, barreled into Mork who was standing just outside the kitchen in the dining room, BOUNCED off him, and then had trouble getting traction so you can hear the scrabbling on the wood floor.  She finally managed after several panicked seconds to take off with Mork right behind her because I guess he figured since she was hightailing it out of the area that maybe he should too. 

You just had to be there, it was absolutely hilarious.  I was laughing so hard I could barely stand up and had to lean against the fridge and had tears coming out of my eyes. By the time I was able to stand up, Mindy had decided to cautiously make a return.  She was just around the corner trying to peek into the kitchen, all scrunched down, ready to run if need be, and had this look on her face like what in the heck was that and is it safe now or do I need to run again?  Which, of course, set off another round of laughter for me.


----------



## taxlady

Love the story Medtran. I can see it in my mind's eye. "Expanding scrunched up paper towel. Eek, Run for your life." 

And that scrabbling to get traction thing.


----------



## Addie

I hear ya on that one.

Like a lot of small dogs, Teddy every so often will stand on his front legs to urinate. The first time he did it he was still a puppy. I just happened to be outside when Spike showed up with him. I was sitting on the bench talking to some of the old biddies that live in the building. He came right up in front of all of us and stood on his front legs and did his thing. We all starting laughing so  hard it is a wonder none of us had a heart attack. Even Spike was laughing. Spike had his cell phone with him and managed to catch him doing his little circus act.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I hear ya on that one.
> 
> Like a lot of small dogs, Teddy every so often will stand on his front legs to urinate. The first time he did it he was still a puppy. I just happened to be outside when Spike showed up with him. I was sitting on the bench talking to some of the old biddies that live in the building. He came right up in front of all of us and stood on his front legs and did his thing. We all starting laughing so  hard it is a wonder none of us had a heart attack. Even Spike was laughing. Spike had his cell phone with him and managed to catch him doing his little circus act.


I saw one of the squirrels in the backyard do that, while he was standing on the fence.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Funny MedTran.  The cats are so funny all the time, their reactions are just crazy.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> I wouldn't worry too much yet. We adopted a cat from a shelter last year and put her in the dining room (we can close it up) with food, water, a bed and a litter box. She hid behind the china cabinet for two days and didn't touch anything as far as we could tell. But eventually she started using everything and has become a sweet, friendly pet. Cats hate change and need time to get used to it. I think Rosie will be fine.


Thanks, GG. Yes, I've decided to leave her to her own devices and hope she'll come round. She sneaked into the dining room at about 4pm and hid under the sofa and is still there. I'll let her get on with it.

Her former foster mum gave me some of the cat litter she's used to and some food and I'd already asked for details and bought some in. She came with her own cushion for her bed so it's not been too much of a change. 

Hopefully she'll come round.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Bath Time For The Puppies*

Some day I'll have normal dogs that won't like getting a bath.

I've been asked by the local P.D. to bring my dogs in tomorrow for a photo op for them. They've taken over animal control duties from another town.

Since we were the first ones to actually go in and renew their licenses they're pretty excited about it. Talking with them while they were implementing all the information into their comps. I gave them an idea to open up another phone line that's just for animal control purposes. Yep scored points there. They want to be able to match up a pics with tags #'s and Home Again chips. 

Now getting back to the bath. Trust me I'm dreading it.
My GR is heavier than I am. Foo-Foo is a little on the porky side herself. But at least I can pick her up.

Why is it that every time I give them a bath they fall asleep?
I swear if I wasn't holding onto their collars they would drown.

Nothing is never ever normal around here.


----------



## Mad Cook

Chef Munky said:


> My GR is heavier than I am.


I'm going to kick myself when you tell me but what is a GR?

Tried to look it up with no luck but found this - A German Sheeppoodle. 

German Sheeppoodle Information and Pictures, German Sheeppoodles

Don't you think the GSD part of him looks embarrassed?


----------



## vitauta

Mad Cook said:


> Thanks, GG. Yes, I've decided to leave her to her own devices and hope she'll come round. She sneaked into the dining room at about 4pm and hid under the sofa and is still there. I'll let her get on with it.
> 
> Her former foster mum gave me some of the cat litter she's used to and some food and I'd already asked for details and bought some in. She came with her own cushion for her bed so it's not been too much of a change.
> 
> Hopefully she'll come round.



mc, let me add my voice to the others in assuring you that your kitty's avoidance response to her new home environment is quite common and not harmful to her health.  i did not see bb, the kitty i adopted on march 6,until may 2nd.  for an entire TWO MONTHS, he stayed totally out of sight, concealed in a 'hidey hole' behind the cabinets in the kichen, or under the bed in the spare room. at first i wasn't overly concerned, thinking he would come around in a few days.  in the beginning, days went by that he didn't eat or disturb his kitty litter.  10 days in, i was ready to give up.  bb was obviously not happy, and only came out nocturnally on occasion for a bit of dry food, and to tear up the linoleum in front of his hidey hole in the kitchen. the only reason i didn't return bb to the shelter that first month was that i wasn't able to flush him out from his hiding place.  then, two or three times, i caught him by surprise, at his food bowl, but all i ever saw was this blurry streak of orange and a fluffy tail as he sped past me to his other refuge.  honest-to-god i was looking on ebay for a nanny cam (well, kitty cam, actually) to buy, thinking it might be the only way i'd ever get to lay eyes on this cat of mine! then, one fine day in may, at about 3:20 ayem, bb came sashaying into my bedroom, pretty as you please, and introduced himself, tail sticking straight up in the air like a fat fluffy flag pole. he jumped up on my bed, as if he belonged there, and proceeded to love on me up and down and all over, eager to be stroked and scratched, nudging against me, kneading and purring, getting acquainted, and making up for all that lost time.  we occupied ourselve in that fashion for better than two hours that morning, and that was the beginning of our strange but beautiful relationship, almost one year ago....mad cook, your kitty is already showing signs of interest and acceptance around you.  she will come around, but she is a cat, so it will have to be on her terms.  but don't worry, and once she decides you can be trusted, she will make it all worth your time and trouble with her adorable soft kitty ways and wiles....


----------



## Chef Munky

Mad Cook said:


> I'm going to kick myself when you tell me but what is a GR?
> 
> Tried to look it up with no luck but found this - A German Sheeppoodle.
> 
> German Sheeppoodle Information and Pictures, German Sheeppoodles
> 
> Don't you think the GSD part of him looks embarrassed?



LOL..

GR, is my Golden Retriever
Foo- Foo is a Poodle mix.

I'll take the Sheepdoodle dog home. What a cutie! Looks very huggable.

We decided at the last minute not to take the dogs in. My GR had just gone to the vet that morning to have a procedure done. He was too tired and sore from that long trip to the vet. He has the beginnings of hip displacia. Foo-Foo is completely blind. She would have been too spooked without him to go. He leads her around when she gets lost in the back yard, comforts her when she gets scared.

So it was best for them not to do it.Let someone else be the first. They might have younger dogs.


----------



## Mad Cook

Chef Munky said:


> LOL..
> 
> GR, is my Golden Retriever
> Foo- Foo is a Poodle mix.
> 
> I'll take the Sheepdoodle dog home. What a cutie! Looks very huggable.
> 
> We decided at the last minute not to take the dogs in. My GR had just gone to the vet that morning to have a procedure done. He was too tired and sore from that long trip to the vet. He has the beginnings of hip displacia. Foo-Foo is completely blind. She would have been too spooked without him to go. He leads her around when she gets lost in the back yard, comforts her when she gets scared.
> 
> So it was best for them not to do it.Let someone else be the first. They might have younger dogs.


Durr! Golden Retreiver - OF COURSE!!!! I now have a large bruise where I kicked myself!


----------



## Mad Cook

Hello, fellow DC cats (and kittens)

After some very hard work involving sleeping under the sofa for hours at a time I now have the servant well trained. I curled up in her lap tonight for the first time and made her stroke me and tell me how beautiful I am. I've also told her that my name is "Dinner" and she must call me by it at least 3 times a day.

However, I shall have to do something about that pesky printer thing as she set it off and it scared the daylights out of me.

Purrs and regards

Rosie The Tux.


----------



## taxlady

Rosie, glad to hear that you have the staff trained.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Hello, fellow DC cats (and kittens)
> 
> After some very hard work involving sleeping under the sofa for hours at a time I now have the servant well trained. I curled up in her lap tonight for the first time and made her stroke me and tell me how beautiful I am. I've also told her that my name is "Dinner" and she must call me by it at least 3 times a day.
> 
> However, I shall have to do something about that pesky printer thing as she set it off and it scared the daylights out of me.
> 
> Purrs and regards
> 
> Rosie The Tux.



Well, now that you have MC well trained, make sure she stays that way. Remember if you give her an inch, she will........ Well you know the rest. 

And BTY she has another pet. It's name is Tetley. It's a horse. But you needn't worry yourself about that one. It is not allowed in the house and lives down the lane. Further than you would want to wander. Although I hear they have some tasty mice there. Maybe if you ask her nice, she will bring one or two home for you. So if she comes in the house smelling rather strange, it is just that horsey smell. Don't fret. She will take a shower sooner or later.


----------



## medtran49

Hi Rosie, 

The printer scared me too at first but it won't hurt you and it's fun to try to catch the paper as it goes in and when it comes out.  You do have to watch out for expanding wet paper towels though cause they might get you!  The servants use them to clean up messes so beware.

Mindy


----------



## Addie

*The Rersult of Teddy's Dastardly Deed*

The second one is the mother, a Yorkie. Teddy is a Maltese. The last picture is Teddy before he went for his spring haircut this morning. The daughter was born a very dark brown. Her legs are long and spindly and she stands taller than Teddy, her father.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> Hi Rosie,
> 
> The printer scared me too at first but it won't hurt you and it's fun to try to catch the paper as it goes in and when it comes out.  You do have to watch out for expanding wet paper towels though cause they might get you!  The servants use them to clean up messes so beware.
> 
> Mindy



Mindy, I don't know how my video of Teddy's daughter ended up in your post. But I don't know how to remove it. Please accept my apologies. 

That is my son Spike taking the video with his cell phone and calling her. She was still just a baby and terrified of the stairs.


----------



## Mad Cook

Chef Munky said:


> Some day I'll have normal dogs that won't like getting a bath.
> 
> I've been asked by the local P.D. to bring my dogs in tomorrow for a photo op for them. They've taken over animal control duties from another town.
> 
> Since we were the first ones to actually go in and renew their licenses they're pretty excited about it. Talking with them while they were implementing all the information into their comps. I gave them an idea to open up another phone line that's just for animal control purposes. Yep scored points there. They want to be able to match up a pics with tags #'s and Home Again chips.
> 
> Now getting back to the bath. Trust me I'm dreading it.
> My GR is heavier than I am. Foo-Foo is a little on the porky side herself. But at least I can pick her up.
> 
> Why is it that every time I give them a bath they fall asleep?
> I swear if I wasn't holding onto their collars they would drown.
> 
> Nothing is never ever normal around here.


They discontinued dog licences over here in 1987 - bad move. Mind you it probably cost more to administer than it cost to buy - it had been the same price since it was introduced in 1906! There is talk now of introducing compulsory micro-chipping to be done by the breeder which will be good if it comes off - and, of course, if the details are updated when a dog is passed on.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Mindy, I don't know how my video of Teddy's daughter ended up in your post. But I don't know how to remove it. Please accept my apologies.
> 
> That is my son Spike taking the video with his cell phone and calling her. She was still just a baby and terrified of the stairs.


I _thought_ Mindy was a cat! It's first thing in the morning and I haven't had my first cup of tea yet. Don't confuse me like that.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> The second one is the mother, a Yorkie. Teddy is a Maltese. The last picture is Teddy before he went for his spring haircut this morning. The daughter was born a very dark brown. Her legs are long and spindly and she stands taller than Teddy, her father.


Sweet!


----------



## medtran49

Okay, I was seriously freaking out seeing that video there and was getting ready to ask a mod to remove it (afraid of what was on it since I hadn't watched it).  No clue either.  Must be a glitch somewhere in the software.  It wasn't there when I made the post.

Yes, Mindy is a kitty.  She is sitting on the window ledge beside me right now and the tail is whipping furiously as the birdies are in the tree outside and driving her crazy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> Okay, I was seriously freaking out seeing that video there and was getting ready to ask a mod to remove it (afraid of what was on it since I hadn't watched it).  No clue either.  Must be a glitch somewhere in the software.  It wasn't there when I made the post.
> 
> Yes, Mindy is a kitty.  She is sitting on the window ledge beside me right now and the tail is whipping furiously as the birdies are in the tree outside and driving her crazy!



I've sent an SOS out to folks who are more tech savvy than I to move it to Addie's post, I couldn't see a way to do it without losing the video.


----------



## medtran49

Not really worried about it now that I now where it's from.  I was just afraid either somebody hacked my account or hacked the site and posted a not so nice video of something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Would just like to know how/why it happened, a glitch that should be fixed.  If the forums are getting glitchy we should be looking into it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Would just like to know how/why it happened, a glitch that should be fixed.  If the forums are getting glitchy we should be looking into it.


Yup, I understand you want that figured out.

When I first saw Medtran's post there was no video. I was scratching my head at Addie's apology until I went back to Medtran's post. That was a surprise.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Would just like to know how/why it happened, a glitch that should be fixed.  If the forums are getting glitchy we should be looking into it.



It could have been my fault. I can do some stupid things. But I don't see how I could possibly have changed her post.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> It could have been my fault. I can do some stupid things. But I don't see how I could possibly have changed her post.


I don't think there is any way you could have made that happen Addie. I don't think you know enough about computer software to hack the site or Medtran's account.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I don't think there is any way you could have made that happen Addie. I don't think you know enough about computer software to hack the site or Medtran's account.



Gee, it never occurred to me that it could be considered 'hacking.' Do I now get to live my life in an airport on the 'lamb' from the law?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, that's "on the lam".  Besides, aren't you a ewe, since you're not young enough to be a lamb.

Better be good. Mr. Law might catch you and give you Three Hots and a Cot as Aaron Hernandez's roommate.


----------



## Dawgluver

CG, I think Addie meant she would be riding on a lamb at the airport.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, that's "on the lam".  Besides, aren't you a ewe, since you're not young enough to be a lamb.
> 
> Better be good. Mr. Law might catch you and give you Three Hots and a Cot as Aaron Hernandez's roommate.



 I can't even spell it right. Just goes to show you how long my criminal record is. 

Well, he was transferred yesterday. I am sure he is someones "bride" today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smudge can't "meow" anymore, when she jumps down she cries/whimpers.  I'll be taking her in to the vet tomorrow.  Poor baby, I don't want her to hurt.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Smudge can't "meow" anymore, when she jumps down she cries/whimpers.  I'll be taking her in to the vet tomorrow.  Poor baby, I don't want her to hurt.



How old is Smudge?  Hold her for me and let  her know that a lot of people care that she is not well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She is 15 and just skin and bones.  What she eats is not staying with her, I think  her diabetes is catching up with her.  She and Shrek are both snoozing, both look so thin...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She is 15 and just skin and bones.  What she eats is not staying with her, I think  her diabetes is catching up with her.  She and Shrek are both snoozing, both look so thin...


(((Hugs)))


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She is 15 and just skin and bones.  What she eats is not staying with her, I think  her diabetes is catching up with her.  She and Shrek are both snoozing, both look so thin...




More {{{hugs}}}.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She is 15 and just skin and bones.  What she eats is not staying with her, I think  her diabetes is catching up with her.  She and Shrek are both snoozing, both look so thin...


And even more (((((hugs))))).


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She is 15 and just skin and bones. What she eats is not staying with her, I think her diabetes is catching up with her. She and Shrek are both snoozing, both look so thin...


I'm sure the vet will do his/her best for Smudge, whatever that is. 

Not sure if s/he can do the same for Shrek, though


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She is 15 and just skin and bones. What she eats is not staying with her, I think her diabetes is catching up with her. She and Shrek are both snoozing, both look so thin...


Is Shrek poorly or have you had him on a diet?


----------



## medtran49

PF, so sorry.  It's so hard to watch our fur babies get older.


----------



## Addie

I just realized that we all have come to love Shrek as much as we do PF. And the two fur babies? Well, what is there not to love?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you everyone.  Smudge is snuggled next to my hip, trying to get comfortable.  I'll have to move soon to get dressed and get her into the carrier.  This is going to break our hearts.


----------



## GotGarlic

More hugs, PF.


----------



## jabbur

Our big guy Ollie is going lame.  He's 12 and diabetic.  Not sure how much longer we can keep him around.  He stays downstairs all the time now and has trouble getting up off the floor.  Every week we think "Is it time?" but he's still wants to be with us, has a good appetite and doesn't seem to be in pain.  He's been such a good, loving dog we hate to say goodbye.  We've never put down a pet before.  They always went on their own.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sorry to hear that about Ollie, {{{Jabbur}}}.  I find when it's their time, they let you know.


----------



## taxlady

jabbur said:


> Our big guy Ollie is going lame.  He's 12 and diabetic.  Not sure how much longer we can keep him around.  He stays downstairs all the time now and has trouble getting up off the floor.  Every week we think "Is it time?" but *he's still wants to be with us, has a good appetite and doesn't seem to be in pain.*  He's been such a good, loving dog we hate to say goodbye.  We've never put down a pet before.  They always went on their own.


Sounds like it's not time yet. It's such a hard thing to have to decide. (((Hugs)))


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry about Ollie, Jabbur. We went through the same thing with our Pippen last year. It's very tough. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jabbur said:


> Our big guy Ollie is going lame.  He's 12 and diabetic.  Not sure how much longer we can keep him around.  He stays downstairs all the time now and has trouble getting up off the floor.  Every week we think "Is it time?" but he's still wants to be with us, has a good appetite and doesn't seem to be in pain.  He's been such a good, loving dog we hate to say goodbye.  We've never put down a pet before.  They always went on their own.



He is certainly alert and happy looking.  {{{Jabbur and Ollie}}}

We ended up not taking Smudge today, we started a new dry food this morning and she went to town on it.  Watchful waiting.


----------



## jabbur

Thanks all.  It's so hard to know what to do.  If only they could tell us what is wrong.  

So glad Smudge is eating tonight PF.


----------



## Dawgluver

Jabbur, what helped one of our old cockers was when the vet put him on Rimadyl when the old bones started to give out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smudge just cadged a piece of Brie off me...Latte got two.  Never known Smudge to eat cheese.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good for Smudge!  Glad she's feeling better, PF!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Tough times with the Furkids, PF and jabbur. Hang in there and know you guys have a whole slew of people here thinking about your pets. 

PF, do you think Shrek might like a few of those kibbles?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

-The things we do to accommodate our family members.  DxW's dog is 13yo,her breed usually lives til about 9-10.   She is getting a litte arthritic and is too heavy to lift into bed.  Dx had an extra thick modern mattress.  She combed every used store in town for a Clean regular thickness mattress so the dog can now jump back into bed.  Yes, those few inches do make a difference.   I'm looking for a Wide short stepping stool, because the mattress height will only work for so long and then it's back to square one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whiska, Beagle uses doggie stairs from Dr. Smith and Foster in order to get into our high bed as she's so small.  Some assembly required.  Some Walgreens and probably Petco sell doggie stairs.  They really help.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thinking of all of you and the beloved furbabies....gosh, what we wouldn't do for them, if it's at all possible.  My little friend will be 15 this summer, and so far so good, but he's getting to be a little more demanding and spoiled.   Hims loves to cuddle in my bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Tough times with the Furkids, PF and jabbur. Hang in there and know you guys have a whole slew of people here thinking about your pets.
> 
> PF, do you think Shrek might like a few of those kibbles?



He prefers chocolate pudding with whipped cream...

I got the Purina Gentle, it's a new formula, got just a little bag to see if they liked it...I better get a bigger bag.  Especially if Shrek is going to be eating it.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Thinking of all of you and the beloved furbabies....gosh, what we wouldn't do for them, if it's at all possible.  My little friend will be 15 this summer, and so far so good, but he's getting to be a little more demanding and spoiled.   Hims loves to cuddle in my bed.


He's handsome and looks like a sweety.


----------



## jabbur

Dawgluver said:


> Jabbur, what helped one of our old cockers was when the vet put him on Rimadyl when the old bones started to give out.



He's on Rimadyl and Gabapentin twice a day along with glucosamine.  With his diabetes he's more prone to neuropathy and that's what the vet thinks is happening.  His poor left hind leg usually drags behind and now his right hind leg he tends to walk on top of his toes.  That's how the left leg started.  He's lost bowel control but so far still urinates outside.  Just about everytime he gets up he leaves a "gift."  He still seems happy so we keep putting it off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Thinking of all of you and the beloved furbabies....gosh, what we wouldn't do for them, if it's at all possible.  My little friend will be 15 this summer, and so far so good, but he's getting to be a little more demanding and spoiled.   Hims loves to cuddle in my bed.



He is quite the handsome fella.  Mom and Dad had a cat like him , he was much beloved.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Taxy and Princess.  He's a love and my little cuddlebug.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Thinking of all of you and the beloved furbabies....gosh, what we wouldn't do for them, if it's at all possible.  My little friend will be 15 this summer, and so far so good, but he's getting to be a little more demanding and spoiled.   Hims loves to cuddle in my bed.




So sweet!  I've always loved black cats.  I had two when I was in undergrad school, they answered to their names.  They could also open cabinet doors.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> So sweet! I've always loved black cats. I had two when I was in undergrad school, they answered to their names. They could also open cabinet doors.


 
Cats are so smart - they quickly learn things that benefit them.   My Mr. Blackee gives me a 'high five' whenever I walk past him, he learned he would get extra loves and a bunch of 'good kitty!' when he does that.  It's so funny.  He waves his paw in the air and does that combination purr-meow thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Cats are so smart - they quickly learn things that benefit them.   My Mr. Blackee gives me a 'high five' whenever I walk past him, he learned he would get extra loves and a bunch of 'good kitty!' when he does that.  It's so funny.  He waves his paw in the air and does that combination purr-meow thing.




My dad despised cats.  Absolutely hated them.  Of course, my cats at the time knew that, and I have a picture somewhere that has them peeking out of his jacket sleeves.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> Cats are so smart - they quickly learn things that benefit them.   My Mr. Blackee gives me a 'high five' whenever I walk past him, he learned he would get extra loves and a bunch of 'good kitty!' when he does that.  It's so funny.  He waves his paw in the air and does that combination purr-meow thing.


Such a pretty kitty, Cheryl! ~ Not all cats are smart. Midnight was. She answered when you called her, sat up if you told her to "beg" for a treat, would rub herself against your ankle if you asked "do you love me"? LittleBit, on the other hand, was sweet but dumb. Made us wonder sometimes how her kind ever survived for all these centuries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Such a pretty kitty, Cheryl! ~ Not all cats are smart. Midnight was. She answered when you called her, sat up if you told her to "beg" for a treat, would rub herself against your ankle if you asked "do you love me"? LittleBit, on the other hand, was sweet but dumb. Made us wonder sometimes how her kind ever survived for all these centuries.



LOL!  Latte gives you that look that means she would hold up her middle finger, if she had one, while doing what you ask or tell her to do.  Smudge just complains the whole time, talks back.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Such a pretty kitty, Cheryl! ~ *Not all cats are smart.* Midnight was. She answered when you called her, sat up if you told her to "beg" for a treat, would rub herself against your ankle if you asked "do you love me"? LittleBit, on the other hand, was sweet but dumb. Made us wonder sometimes how her kind ever survived for all these centuries.


Though cats tend to be smart, they can be dumb. We had one who was stupid that we named him Dumbshit.


----------



## medtran49

Even siblings can have vast differences in "smarts."  Both kittens (though I guess they are cats now since they just celebrated their 1st) love to go into the closet when it's opened and quite often get closed up in it.  Mindy figured out how to push the doors open.  Mork just sits there and yeows until somebody comes to let him out.  There have been other things too, just can't think off top of my head but the closet thing happens often.


----------



## taxlady

Dumbshit was the largest of a litter of seven. His mum was none too bright. I'm told his father wasn't either. And then there was Musmus. She was the smallest of that litter. She and Dumbshit moved in with me at the same time. Musmus got all the brains that the rest of the family should have had. She was a smart, adorable, shenanicat.


----------



## jabbur

We have an appointment tonight at 6:30 pm for Ollie.  He's on his knees most of the time trying to walk now.  Doesn't want to move much.  Will struggle up the 2 steps into the kitchen to eat but otherwise stays in the family room.  He looked so pitiful this morning.  His ears are always down now too.  It was one of the hardest phone calls I've had to make. Glad DH and both my boys want to go with me.  I don't know if I could do it otherwise.  Just thinking about it today at work would get me teary.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, jabbur. I know how difficult this is. I'm glad your family will be with you {{{jabbur}}}


----------



## Dawgluver

It's so hard to lose a friend.  Thoughts with you, Jabbur.  I'm sure Ollie would want this.

Jeez, I'm just a weeping bag of mush when it comes to having to put down a pet, mine or anyone else's.


----------



## taxlady

Aw Jabbur, (((hugs))). It's so hard. I'm really glad family are going with you. I'm tearing up too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Jabbur, I am so sorry.  All my good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## Addie

jabbur, my heart breaks for you and your family. Tonight Teddy was licking my hand. I just had to tell him that he is the ONLY dog I ever let lick me. So I can understand the love you have for Ollie. And I don't even own Teddy. 

Spike is the last person that you will ever hear expressing love for anyone or any animal. When his wife died, someone said to me that he seemed very cold about her death. Little did they know my son. Yet last night we had a great heart to heart about losing the ones we love. He admitted that when it is time for Teddy to go, he will have to have his son go with him. "I just love him too much to do it alone. I will need someone with me for support." I don't know if I could do it myself. Yet I am a very strong believer in that it is very selfish to let a pet suffer. 

Ollie is going to be with all the pets that have gone before him. They will have a good time talking about who got the most write-ups in DC.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry for your loss, Jabbur.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear that you lost Ollie, jabbur. Hopefully the fond memories you have of him make you forget the pain of today.


----------



## jabbur

I think he knew.  I called from work to set up the appointment and when I came home he scooted over to me and licked my hand several times.  That just about broke my heart.  Ollie was never a licker!  That is the only time he has licked me (except to lick food off my fingers) in all his 12 years. These are two of the final pictures we took.  One at home and one at the vet's. He was such a sweet tempered dog.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww.  They know, Jabbur.  Ollie loved you, and you will see him again.

And now I'm a mush mess again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Me too!

There's a one-eyed back cat, his name is Gopher and he is the best cat ever, look for him Ollie!


----------



## taxlady

Aww, bye sweet Ollie. You will be missed.

Mush mess here too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ollie, watch for my Ozzie. He'll keep you company.  Teary eyed here, too....


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet Ozzie.  Sweet Gopher.

OK, guys, just cut it out. More mush mess.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ohhh!  Beagle will be in for a Hug and Treat Fest.


----------



## CarolPa

On a happier note, we picked up our new doggie from the Humane Society today!  He is some kind of Terrier.  So far he's timid, just walking around the house sniffing, getting to know the place.  If we walk toward him he runs away.  His name was Dusty, but we changed his name to Rusty.  I hope he doesn't mind!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw, he'll be fine, give him a chance to figure things out and who puts the food down.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet pup.  I had a Rusty, the most beautiful cocker.  Beautiful but dumb as a post.

Terriers are much smarter.  Enjoy your new puppy, Carol!


----------



## Addie

And this is the "No! Never again. We are never going to get another dog!" But I can see how he won Himself over. He is adorable.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> On a happier note, we picked up our new doggie from the Humane Society today!...


Rusty is a cute puppy, *Carol*. Have fun with your new furry family member.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I may be a crazy cat lady but I do love dogs! Thank you, Carol, for getting your doggie from the shelter. Rusty is just what you needed.

There is a saying in our home:

I wanted a Beagle, but I needed my Lilly.

I'm happy for you, Carol!


----------



## Addie

*Three legged dog!*

Teddy came in tonight hobbling on three legs. He has always been chewing on his hind leg. We never thought anything of it. He never limped and when you examined it, it looked fine. So whatever was bothering him finally came out today. And it started to bleed. It happened when Spike had him out for one of his daily walks. He let out a loud yelp and Spike stopped and picked him up to look at his foot. It was pumping out blood in large drops. When Spike put him back down, he walked on just three legs. 

When he got him home, he washed his foot and bandaged it. The bandage came off quick. He wasn't having any of that. So he just laid there on his bed licking away. Then it was time for him to come here. He walked all the way here on his three good legs. My bed/couch is rather high. Normally he would just jump up for his scratchies. But he couldn't do it with just three legs. So I had to pick him up. When I stopped he nestled right next to me with his head on my lap. Then he decided he wanted down so Uncle Pirate could give him more scratchies. I had to put him down real easy and he hobbled over to Uncle Pirate. Then he went over to his bed that I have here for him. Time for more paw licking. Whatever was in his foot gave him a nice hole in his paw. 

We figure it must have worked it way partway out and when Teddy stepped down with that paw, it tore his paw. Spike looked at it real good and couldn't see anything there except a nice neat hole. Poor baby! I hope he will be better in a couple of days. I will have to give him extra scratchies tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Carol, Rusty is just the right size to be a lap puppy. And I bet he will win Himself over as well as you. Give him time and when he is ready, he will let you know. Did you get him any special doggie treats? He looks like he would really love some. 

Hugs and love for Rusty from me and Teddy. We both are so glad you got a rescue doggie and giving him a new 'forever home.' There is a special place in heaven for people who care about animals.


----------



## taxlady

Enjoy the new dog Carol.


----------



## CarolPa

Rusty is 3 years old, and we might have to change his name again to Speedy.  I had him in the yard on the leash.  I dropped the leash and he took off.  Heart disease and all, I didn't think I could still run!  I was running up the street screaming and he was running as fast as his little legs would take him!  I lost sight of him and was almost crying.  A neighbor I don't even know came out and drove me around in her car looking for him.  Then when DH couldn't find us, he figured out what happened and he was driving around too.  I guess we both spotted him at the same time.  The leash had gotten caught on someone's back steps.  By the time I got around to the steps, DH already had him.  Thank God!  He sure got a good run in, and now he is sound asleep!  They told me to make sure he gets a lot of exercise!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sir Speedy, I think you will need a fence so he can run without getting away.  Silly dog!


----------



## Dawgluver

Terriers are wiley.  Be glad you didn't get a Jack Russel.  We used to dog-sit for one, he was a real con artist.


----------



## CarolPa

PF, we have a fence 3/4 of the way around.  All our previous dogs were trained to stay in the yard.  DH said he will not fence that last part.  I will keep on him about it.  It's only a space about 15-20 ft across.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> PF, we have a fence 3/4 of the way around.  All our previous dogs were trained to stay in the yard.  DH said he will not fence that last part.  I will keep on him about it.  It's only a space about 15-20 ft across.



Then the only way Rusty will get to be outside by himself will be at the end of a tie down.  Or DH can drive around looking for him all each time.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then the only way Rusty will get to be outside by himself will be at the end of a tie down.  Or DH can drive around looking for him all each time.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mom and Dad had a long chain that ran along a wire from the back porch post to the corner of the garage. Our dog would bark to be let out, we'd grab the end of the chain that had the clasp, hook it to the loop in her harness, then send her on her merry way! She never got out, rarely tangled the chain, and could stay out as long as she wanted to...or at least until we called her in.


----------



## CarolPa

So far, Rusty will go out on the tie-out, but wants someone out there with him.  I don't mind going out with him, and I actually prefer to be out there in case he finds a way to get off that tie-out.  Unfortunately, he only wants to go in the direction where there's no fence, not to the other side that is all fenced in.  It's a really strong tie out, and he's only 11.5 lbs, but you know where there's a will, there's a way. We have until fall when the cold weather comes back to get this straightened out.

Now that I've calmed down and started thinking about yesterday I've started wondering which neighbors saw me running up the street screaming like a banshee.  Last night we went out to eat.  I don't know if DH was being serious or just kidding me, but he said he overheard these people at another table talking about a woman screaming over in the Penns Woods area...that's where I live.  LOL   Maybe he was kidding.   If any of my neighbors mentions seeing me, I will die of embarassment.  Most of them are too old to come out and help me.


----------



## medtran49

The last of our pugs, Pandora, crossed over the rainbow bridge yesterday.  We've known it's been coming for a long time, she was almost 16 and had a collapsing trachea, which caused her to cough.  The condition got much worse in the past 2 weeks plus she started pacing incessantly until she would just collapse from exhaustion, besides the fact that she's had arthritis for a long time.  I put it off too long because I was being selfish and didn't want to lose the last of my babies.  Hopefully Cleo, Circe and Sampson were there to meet her and they are all playing and having fun.  Hopefully our Keena is there with them too. She was a half golden lab and malamute mix that was Cleo and Dora's special friend and playmate when they were puppies and young dogs before she passed over.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry for your loss, medtran and Craig. It's always difficult to let them go.


----------



## Dawgluver

RIP, little Pandora.  So sorry for your loss, Medtran and Craig.


----------



## taxlady

Sorry to read about the loss of your Pandora. RIP. Condolences to you, medtran and Craig.


----------



## Addie

Today there was a show on just how intelligent are dogs. Do they get their intelligence from their owners that teach them or do they figure out things for themselves. 

So after watching it I realized that there are certain things Teddy has figured out for himself. When he needs to go out, he always goes to Spike's left side. Or he will jump up on the bed when Spike is sleeping and start to nudge Spike's left hand. Spike has never taught him to go to the left side. But Teddy knows it is the hand that holds the leash while they are walking. Spike usually brings along a paperback book and reads while they are walking. He holds the book in his left hand and the leash in his left. Just before he leaves here, Spike uses the bathroom. Teddy will try to follow him. "Go see Grandma." I am out of sight by then. Teddy knows the word 'Grandma.' I don't call him, he listens to Spike and just comes and  jumps up on me. I never have had to call  him. Spike tells him to go see Grandma. He also knows "Grandma is sleeping." He will not bark at the door when Spike tells him that. Any other time we almost have to put a muzzle on him to stop his barking when someone is out in the hallway. 

In the four years since he was born and Spike has had him, he has picked up a lot on his own. He is very sensitive to any moves Spike or I make. And he certainly knows a lot of words without even being taught directly. Spike talks to Teddy (so do I) in a conversational manner. "Are you ready to go out?" Teddy will either turn his head away and lay back down, or get all excited. 

So if you really pay attention to your pet, you will be (or maybe not)surprised at just how much it has learned on its own without you even teaching them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Carol, your Rusty is such a sweet looking little guy.  Have fun with him. 

medtran and Craig, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your Pandora. 

Addie, it sounds like you have a lot of fun with Teddy - dogs are so smart, and can pick up on so much from their humans.  I miss having a dog.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Carol, your Rusty is such a sweet looking little guy.  Have fun with him.
> 
> medtran and Craig, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your Pandora.
> 
> Addie, it sounds like you have a lot of fun with Teddy - dogs are so smart, and can pick up on so much from their humans.  I miss having a dog.



Teddy is Spike's dog. But you just can't help but fall in love with him. If I don't see him for two days in a row, I call Spike and let him know, "I need my Teddy fix!!!" He brings him by that night. 

I have never been an animal lover. But my girlfriend in California has four Yorkies. They are all named after New York. Brooklyn was my favorite. They referred to her as their whore dog. She would go to anyone who would scratch her or rub her belly. But you couldn't help taking to all of them. Broadway was the only male. He was always the Dog on Duty! He would keep the three girls in line. He died of old age and then they got Taxi. She is real tiny. Definitely a lap dog.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

medtran49 said:


> The last of our pugs, Pandora, crossed over the rainbow bridge yesterday...


I'm sad for you and Craig, medtran. It's really tough losing a furry friend. Hopefully Mork and Mindy provide plenty of silly distraction for you guys.


----------



## Addie

Saturday night on NatGeo Wild, they had a show on Dr. Pol, Vet. about putting pets down. I couldn't watch all of it. Just too sad. You could see the pets almost begging to "let me go. It is time."  I don't know who I felt worse for. The owners or the pets.


----------



## Addie

*Teddy's Daughter*

My new avatar is the result of Teddy's Dastardly Deed. His daughter. I don't know what they named her.


----------



## medtran49

Thanks all.  It was really, really hard to make the call to the vet and then the visit but, as I wrote, it was past time to let her go.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH took Beagle, the aquaphobe, into the shower with him.  Now she's shaking and rolling and flinging herself around on the carpet in the sunroom, and looking very annoyed.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> DH took Beagle, the aquaphobe, into the shower with him.  Now she's shaking and rolling and flinging herself around on the carpet in the sunroom, and looking very annoyed.


Hahaha, is she nice and clean?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Hahaha, is she nice and clean?




Hard to tell.  She's still flinging herself around.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> DH took Beagle, the aquaphobe, into the shower with him.  Now she's shaking and rolling and flinging herself around on the carpet in the sunroom, and looking very annoyed.



When Teddy gets a bath, he won't even stay in the same room with Spike. The last time he kept his mad on for a full week. Totally ignores Spike when he calls Teddy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle is finally dry, but won't speak to DH.  I just took her for her walk, and she seems to be fully recovered from her traumatic experience.


----------



## medtran49

Well, as you can see in Sunday's dinner thread, we got a new baby, born April 1st.  Her name is Arwen after the elf lord's daughter in the Lord of the Rings books/movies.  We just felt lost without a pug in the house.  We've had 1 or more for over 16 years and I have always had a dog in the house since before DD was even born, 37+ years.  It just felt off not having a doggy in the house.  We found her and she's a beautiful little pug that had a pretty black mom and a handsome fawn dad, plus 6 adorable siblings.  One of which really stole my heart and I wanted to bring her home too but she's tiny, tiny, probably not even 2/3 the size of Arwen and has some problems eating and drinking still, so they aren't letting her go just yet, if ever because she's special to them too.  Mom and Dad are pets of the couple we got her from and are obviously well loved and kept.  I can already tell she is going to be a daddy's girl.  

Mork and Mindy aren't quite sure of her yet.  She's less than 1/4 of Mork's size and probably just over 1/4 of Mindy.  They act like she's going to turn into the Incredible Pulk (pug Hulk, ha, ha) and get them.


----------



## taxlady

Medtran, congrats on the cute new family member. The cats better wise up soon and train her while she's still smaller than them.


----------



## Mad Cook

medtran49 said:


> Well, as you can see in Sunday's dinner thread, we got a new baby, born April 1st.  Her name is Arwen after the elf lord's daughter in the Lord of the Rings books/movies.  We just felt lost without a pug in the house.  We've had 1 or more for over 16 years and I have always had a dog in the house since before DD was even born, 37+ years.  It just felt off not having a doggy in the house.  We found her and she's a beautiful little pug that had a pretty black mom and a handsome fawn dad, plus 6 adorable siblings.  One of which really stole my heart and I wanted to bring her home too but she's tiny, tiny, probably not even 2/3 the size of Arwen and has some problems eating and drinking still, so they aren't letting her go just yet, if ever because she's special to them too.  Mom and Dad are pets of the couple we got her from and are obviously well loved and kept.  I can already tell she is going to be a daddy's girl.
> 
> Mork and Mindy aren't quite sure of her yet.  She's less than 1/4 of Mork's size and probably just over 1/4 of Mindy.  They act like she's going to turn into the Incredible Pulk (pug Hulk, ha, ha) and get them.


"Arwen" - IIRC it's Welsh for "noble woman"

Congrats on the new arrival.


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats on the new arrival, Medtran and Craig!


----------



## Mad Cook

Rosie the Tortoiseshell Cat has settled down in her role as ruler of the house.

Until recently she has been ignoring the back door into the garden when it's open but this weekend she has started going to the door and sitting staring at it when it's closed so she's probably ready to start going out. However, it's been throwing it down with rain for the last few days so I'm not inclined to be my lady's escort so she'll have to wait!

She's made a fine old mess of the hand-embroidered cushion on the kitchen chair, which is her favourite sleeping spot. I know, I shouldn't have let her sleep there in the first place! Anyway, I've removed it and she's decided to sleep in an old wicker cat-carrying basket shaped like a short tunnel, which has long since lost its door. I've put an old blanket in it and she seems to like it despite swearing at me every time I walk past.


----------



## taxlady

MC, glad to hear that Rosie is settling in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*medtran*, I can't believe how tiny Arwen is! So cute! Wishing you and Craig many happy times with your new furbuddy.

*MC*, glad to hear Rosie has finally made herself at home. It also seems like she's training you nicely, too. Have fun, you two!


----------



## CarolPa

*Medtran*, sorry to hear of the loss of your Pug, but welcome to Arwen!  We have also had at least one dog in the house for the past 40 years and it was very lonely the past few months.  I like Pugs but we have never had one.  We have never picked a dog...they picked us.  One time we were playing with a Pug puppy in a pet store and it liked chewing on DH's beard.  LOL  DH used to hate seeing those dogs penned up so we would go in and he would ask to see each one of them so they could get a chance to get out and play.  Eventually, the employees got to know us and would ignore us, knowing we were not interested in buying.  Eventually, the pet store closed.  

*Madcook*, glad to hear your your Rosie is settling in.

*Rusty* is adjusting and getting used to us, but he won't play.  Apparently no one ever played with him.  That's sad.  If I try to play he runs and hides, but I would probably do that too if someone 10 times bigger than me was jumping around waving her arms in the air.  LOL  
*
Addie*, I don't think Teddy did a Dastardly Deed.  He made some young lady very happy IMO.  LOL  Cute little puppy.  Rusty is our 6th dog.  They all have different levels of intelligence and all have different personalities, just like people.


----------



## Addie

Well, Teddy did it again. There is a woman who has a mutt female that is about four months old and in heat. 

Spike and she had their dogs out on the property at th same time. Of course Teddy could smell her the instant he got out the door. Spike as one of those leashes. Before he could lock it, Teddy was off!. He ran up to the mutt and Spike started to apologize to the woman. She told Spike she wanted her dog to have one litter and then she was going to have her fixed. She didn't care who or what the male was. then again the next morning, spike was getting ready to go out the door. Teddy was at the back door jumping and whining. By the time Spike was ready, the female dog was back in the house. Sorry Teddy, not today.

There was a news item on tonight's news. It was about giving pets marijuana for various ailments. One woman gave it to her dog in baked doggie cookies. The dog was dying of cancer.She said it helped her dog with the pain and slowed down the growth of the tumors. Another said it stopped her dog from having seizures. Using it in these protocols for pets is not recommended by the FDA or the pet medical field. In fact for some pets it can be poisonous. I would suppose it depends on the amount of the dose. But I know if I had a sick pet, I would try anything to make it well. Illegal or not.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Lazy Day*

No wait! My boy just drove up! Happy day


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> No wait! My boy just drove up! Happy day



Oh my goodness!!! He is stunningly beautiful. Give him a special hug from me.   And a special one for your boy!


----------



## taxlady

Munky, what is that gorgeous dog's name? How old?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Munky, you have one pretty pup!


----------



## LPBeier

Munky, that is one awesome dog you have there!

Our Monkey is living up to her name. We started letting her roam outside the fence during the day as she now has a bell collar and all her shots. She also come (most of the time) when she is called, which I find amusing since she is fiercely independent. She doesn't go far, resting on top of the fence, surveying her neighbourhood or going into the tiny greenbelt beside us trying to chase whatever she can!

Violet is getting old, more crippled and dare I say, a little senile. She hates that Monkey can leave the yard and she can't and she starts begging for her 8 pm treat the minute she finishes gobbling down her dinner. She can't jump up on the bed much anymore and she will not leave my side for even a second!

But they are our fur-babies and we love them!


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Munky, what is that gorgeous dog's name? How old?



His name is "Trouble!" 11 year old Golden Retriever.
We've always let our dogs name themselves.He picked a good one.

Trub, is a chronic kleptomaniac.Don't let that sweet face fool ya! Anything that belongs to me he steals.And lets you know it he did it to.I get a little tired chasing him around the house to get my slippers back!

He still acts like a puppy.I doubt he will ever grow out of it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Trouble is a beauty, Munky. Those innocent eyes...!


----------



## Mad Cook

Tetley the Wonder Horse is really enjoying the summer. He has a small coterie of lady friends who worship him and run to the field gate when he arrives in the morning. We have a lot of new horses on the yard but if any of them show an interest in Tet's mares he gives them a stern look and the change their minds.

Considering he's 24 years old he's doing very well. As soon as he's let into the field in the morning he looks round and when he spots his girls he sets off at a very elegant showing trot, neck arched, hind quarters tucked in and doing his best impression of an Arab stallion - which isn't bad considering he's an Irish Draught gelding! 

Rosie the Tuxedo Cat is doing very well. She has cracked the going out thing and now considers the garden hers. I heard a lot of squawking and hissing this morning and found her sitting on the dining room window sill spitting and swearing at a long haired ginger moggie on the outside sill. She still insists on coming in to use the litter tray though. I think she considers she's leaving me a gift!

Munky's dog is indeed very handsome.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice to see you, MC!  Glad Tetley is enjoying his harem, and Rosie is feeling at home!


----------



## jabbur

We're going to foster a dog.  We get to meet her on Sunday.  The rescue group is bringing her here.  She's a year and half old.  Some shepherd,collie,lab mix.  She's black with white markings very similar to Ollie! We'll keep her for a while to see how she does with Salem the cat.  If all goes well, we'll keep her.  Her name is Abby.


----------



## Addie

MC, it sounds like you and your animals are having a ball. Has anyone told Tetley that he can't do anything with his harem? Or is he like a lot of the old men in this building who think the "blue" pill is their savior? Just let him have his fun. Just like the old men here in this building, all he can do is dream. It never hurts to dream.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> MC, it sounds like you and your animals are having a ball. Has anyone told Tetley that he can't do anything with his harem? Or is he like a lot of the old men in this building who think the "blue" pill is their savior? Just let him have his fun. Just like the old men here in this building, all he can do is dream. It never hurts to dream.


Actually, he can do something. He can't get them pregnant.


----------



## LPBeier

Jabbur, good on you for fostering!  My SIL and her hubby have fostered many dogs over the last few years. They have had deaf dogs, a blind one and right now they have a little guy who just had a really bad start to his life and can't find a forever home.  I know they will either get him in shape or end up keeping him - though they have never done that before. This one just really needs a good loving home and they can provide that.

Violet had a very large skin tag removed from her hind leg on Wednesday. She was howling it up like it was a full moon thanks to the morphine. The vet only sedated her with it and gave a local. She is too old to be given a general and with her medications and other conditions we just won't take the risk. But today she seems much better.

We took the cone off when we are with her because we are worried in this heat. There have been a few dogs around here who have died with the cone collars on because it holds in the heat and they can't breath properly. She is not licking the bandage so we are okay for now, but I will probably have to keep it on more when we take the bandage off tomorrow.


----------



## CarolPa

*Update on Rusty*

We have had Rusty for 2 months today.  He has come a long way.  When we first got him, he stayed under the dining room table and when he did come out he was very timid and kept his tail between his legs.  He has gradually warmed up to me, actually to the extreme, not wanting to be more than an inch away from me.  It has taken him a bit longer to accept DH.  So far the key seems to be how much you feed him when you're in the kitchen, cooking.  LOL  So far his favorite is frozen meatballs.  Yes, he eats them frozen as well as defrosted.  Rusty doesn't seem to bark much at other animals or the neighbors, unless they enter our property.  Good watch dog.  We don't get a lot of company, but by trial and error we have discovered that it's men who set him off.  If BIL is here, Rusty barks and growls the whole time he's here.  Yesterday, GS was here and he barked a lot at him, but when his mother came to pick him up we sat out on the porch talking for a while and Rusty actually laid down and went to sleep.  Only if DH and GS came into view did he bark.  

He doesn't get on the furniture, but if we are leaving, and he seems to know somehow, he will jump up on the sofa and sit up on the back.  He never gets on the sofa at any other time.  We don't know where that's coming from.  

He likes to join me when I go into the bathroom.  When I take a shower, he seems to want to jump in with me, but that's a No-No.  I think maybe that's where his previous owner used to bathe him, since it was a trailer.  We bathe him in the laundry tub downstairs.  

All in all, except for not liking men, we couldn't have asked for a better dog from a shelter.


----------



## Addie

Carol, has DH made any concerted effort to get him to warm him up to himself? When Teddy first met Pirate, he would not stop barking at him. So Pirate just picked him up and held him on his lap. He gave him scratchies. Boy that calmed him right down. It took few more visits before he began to finally accept Pirate and stop barking at him. It took a few more session for him to stop nipping a Pirate's ankles. Now when Teddy comes in the door, he runs to Pirate and jumps right up on his lap. Spike tells me that he is also getting better with other males he comes in contact with them. 

It just takes patience and teaching him trust.


----------



## taxlady

Carol, that's great news about Rusty.


----------



## CarolPa

Yes, Addie, Rusty's trust of DH is growing day by day, but I am still his favorite and the only one who can always go right up to him and pick him up.  With DH it's hit or miss.  When we first got him I held him every chance I got and rubbed his ears, scratched his back, etc, which makes him want to cuddle up close to you.  Giving him meatballs, helps a lot, too.  LOL  Yesterday, my step-daughter and husband were here.  He barked at them off and on but I let my SIL hold him and pet him and that helped.  After they left he kept running to the door and letting out a little bark.  I don't know if he will ever warm uo to DH's brother though, because I don't think he likes dogs.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Yes, Addie, Rusty's trust of DH is growing day by day, but I am still his favorite and the only one who can always go right up to him and pick him up.  With DH it's hit or miss.  When we first got him I held him every chance I got and rubbed his ears, scratched his back, etc, which makes him want to cuddle up close to you.  Giving him meatballs, helps a lot, too.  LOL  Yesterday, my step-daughter and husband were here.  He barked at them off and on but I let my SIL hold him and pet him and that helped.  After they left he kept running to the door and letting out a little bark.  I don't know if he will ever warm uo to DH's brother though, because I don't think he likes dogs.



Carol, if DH's brother doesn't like dogs, Rusty knows it. Animals have that sixth sense. But I am glad to hear that he warming up to other family members. He sounds like he is a great dog and so worth having. Sounds like he wants to be your best friend. 

Teddy gives off that little last bark. He just has to get the last word in. My apartment is in a little cove like area. There are four other apartments in it. When another tenant goes in their house, Teddy runs to the door and barks. He is so territorial. I have him now that I just have to say his name and look at him. He stops barking, but as he walks away, he gives me a little nip of a bark. Just has to get that last word in. I have to laugh when he does that.


----------



## CarolPa

I think it's more that DH's brother is not used to dogs than actually not liking them.  They never had a pet growing up.  His parents were afraid of dogs, but most of the kids got pets when they moved out.  DH had a dog when I met him and we have had one, or two, throughout our marriage.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dogs are pack animals and expect the pack to have a hierarchy. The dog is barking at men because it thinks it's in charge. Your husband should be letting the dog know that he's the pack leader and not the dog.


----------



## jabbur

This is Abbie.  Hoping she and Salem can get along.  We're keeping them separated for now.  Abbie has the downstairs and Salem has the upstairs.


----------



## Addie

jabbur said:


> This is Abbie.  Hoping she and Salem can get along.  We're keeping them separated for now.  Abbie has the downstairs and Salem has the upstairs.



She is lovely. Here's hoping they get along just fine. Do keep us informed on how they are doing. Every animal deserves a forever home.


----------



## CarolPa

A male neighbor came over yesterday.  Rusty barked a couple times and then went to lie down.  I think the problem is DH's brother for some reason.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> A male neighbor came over yesterday.  Rusty barked a couple times and then went to lie down.  I think the problem is DH's brother for some reason.



Have you considered working DH's brother and Rusty. See if he is willing to sit and just pat him for a few minutes each time he comes. That is what I did with Pirate. Now Teddy runs to him as soon as he comes into the room. He used to run to me first. Hmm. I am Mifft!!


----------



## zfranca

This is Jack, our four year old, Mexican born boxer. We moved to Italy two years ago. He has adjusted well to urban living, but had to maintain his nap time in the hammock....
Learned to swim in the Magra River. Have a difficult time to hold him when a cat is in sight, and there are many around. Any suggestion?


----------



## Dawgluver

Jack is a Mexican cutie!  Of course he needs his hammock!

Did you used to live in Mexico, Zfranca?

As far as boxers and cats, I'm afraid a firm hand on the leash is in order.  Beagle, whose breed was bred to hunt rabbits, can pull me over if she spots a bunny, and we have many bunnies around here.  No amount of training would get rid of that instinct, I fear.


----------



## taxlady

Jack sure is handsome.


----------



## zfranca

Chef Munky said:


> His name is "Trouble!" 11 year old Golden Retriever.
> We've always let our dogs name themselves.He picked a good one.
> 
> Trub, is a chronic kleptomaniac.Don't let that sweet face fool ya! Anything that belongs to me he steals.And lets you know it he did it to.I get a little tired chasing him around the house to get my slippers back!
> 
> He still acts like a puppy.I doubt he will ever grow out of it.


Our dog Jack does the same thing. My first instinct is to chase him in the hope to get hold of my shoe, but when I realized that he did enjoy this, instead of sounding excited, I say calmly ''that is my shoe, you better drop it'', he stands still looking at me and than he drops it. It does not work all the time, but it is worth a try


----------



## zfranca

Dawgluver said:


> Jack is a Mexican cutie!  Of course he needs his hammock!
> 
> Did you used to live in Mexico, Zfranca?
> 
> As far as boxers and cats, I'm afraid a firm hand on the leash is in order.  Beagle, whose breed was bred to hunt rabbits, can pull me over if she spots a bunny, and we have many bunnies around here.  No amount of training would get rid of that instinct, I fear.


Yes, we lived on the Pacific ocean near Ixtapa-Zihuatanejo for 12 years. Thanks for the info, I usually have my husband to walk Jack, and even he, if caught off guard, has a difficult time to hold him back. Jack is not a big dog but he is strong, and determined to get the cat. May be he is thinking of the iguanas he use to chaise in Mexico


----------



## GotGarlic

Jack looks like a sweetie  We had a Labrador retriever whose instinct is also to chase every little thing that moved. We took her for professional training and continued it at home. The key is consistency before the dog even sees another animal. 

We practiced sit, stay, here, down, drop it, no pull, and enough (playing or play biting) constantly, in the house and backyard. When DH walked her, he made her sit at every street crossing until he said Come and they crossed the street. Any time she pulled on the leash, we jerked it up and said No pull! You can't be afraid to do that. They have very strong neck muscles and it won't hurt them, but it will demonstrate who's the leader of the pack  Dogs are pack animals and it's very important to make sure they know who's in charge. 

She was so well trained that when people came over, she shook her whole body with excitement but never jumped up on anyone. And she didn't chase anything unless we allowed it - usually squirrels who could get up into a tree before she got close.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's why labs make such good seeing eye/service and hunting dogs.  They take well to training, and are good listeners.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes. A friend of mine took her boxer to the same trainer we did and her dog was as responsive as ours - except for the incessant boxer slobber, of course


----------



## zfranca

GotGarlic said:


> Yes. A friend of mine took her boxer to the same trainer we did and her dog was as responsive as ours - except for the incessant boxer drooling, of course


Jack was already three years old when we took him to the trainer. He responded well, as long as he was at the training camp. When we took him home, it was a different story. My husband and I discussed the training methods and my choice would have been to have the trainer come to the house. At the training camp, all the dog owners are also ''trained'', your neighbors might not be dog friendly people, or simply do not understand the canine species. So far the only ''enemy'' who comes close to the house is the mail-lady. She drives her little car like a maniac and that drives him crazy, but she is nice to him, anyway.


----------



## Addie

zfranca said:


> Jack was already three years old when we took him to the trainer. He responded well, as long as he was at the training camp. When we took him home, it was a different story. My husband and I discussed the training methods and my choice would have been to have the trainer come to the house. At the training camp, all the dog owners are also ''trained'', your neighbors might not be dog friendly people, or simply do not understand the canine species. So far the only ''enemy'' who comes close to the house is the mail-lady. She drives her little car like a maniac and that drives him crazy, but she is nice to him, anyway.



Have you tried rewarding good behavior and scolding for bad behavior? No petting, not treats, and turn your back on him after scolding. Just like humans, they need our love and approval. I would have wanted the trainer to come to the home also. They get to see the dogs environment and see in person what sets off his behavior problems. Is that option still open for you?


----------



## Dawgluver

I think the issue is when Jack is being walked, and sees a cat, his natural instinct is to see it as prey and give chase.  No amount of ignoring or treats is going to stop that instinct.  A firm hand on the leash and a "stop", "no", or "leave it", maybe a treat if he quits pulling might help.  

When a 23 lb beagle is strong enough to take me down, I can understand how difficult it would be to stop a 50-70 lb dog!


----------



## taxlady

I took care of a Saint Bernard for a while. Thank goodness he didn't try to pull me. It was a joy walking him after the huskies. Now imagine how much fun it was carrying home groceries on snowy sidewalks with a husky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cree 





Dawgluver said:


> I think the issue is when Jack is being walked, and sees a cat, his natural instinct is to see it as prey and give chase.  No amount of ignoring or treats is going to stop that instinct.  A firm hand on the leash and a "stop", "no", or "leave it", maybe a treat if he quits pulling might help.
> 
> When a 23 lb beagle is strong enough to take me down, I can understand how difficult it would be to stop a 50-70 lb dog!



That's why the training has to be constant and consistent, every single time. You stop walking, jerk the leash, and say firmly "Here!" Pull the dog to your side and make them sit, with a treat if necessary, to reward them for sitting. Make sure you have their attention. Then start walking and say firmly, repeatedly, "Walk here. Walk here." Keep them by your side. Praise them for staying by you. 

Do this every time they start to chase something. It might take a week. It might take two or three weeks. They will learn that they just aren't allowed to chase something and will stop trying. You have to be more persistent than they are.


----------



## zfranca

Addie said:


> Have you tried rewarding good behavior and scolding for bad behavior? No petting, not treats, and turn your back on him after scolding. Just like humans, they need our love and approval. I would have wanted the trainer to come to the home also. They get to see the dogs environment and see in person what sets off his behavior problems. Is that option still open for you?


Yes, the option of a home trainer is still open. Thank you so kindly for all your wonderful advice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

zfranca said:


> This is Jack, our four year old, Mexican born boxer...Any suggestion?



I'm sorry I cannot suggest any dog training tips. I just hopped in here to tell you that Jack is a very handsome dog! Good luck with getting him to obey. I haven't had any success with my husband yet...


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sorry I cannot suggest any dog training tips. I just hopped in here to tell you that Jack is a very handsome dog! Good luck with getting him to obey. I haven't had any success with my husband yet...




I hear ya, CG.  Just when I thought all my dogs were on their best behavior, leash trained, etc., they quickly learned that DH would allow them a free-for-all.  

We need a husband obedience school.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I think the issue is when Jack is being walked, and sees a cat, his natural instinct is to see it as prey and give chase.  No amount of ignoring or treats is going to stop that instinct.  A firm hand on the leash and a "stop", "no", or "leave it", maybe a treat if he quits pulling might help.
> 
> When a 23 lb beagle is strong enough to take me down, I can understand how difficult it would be to stop a 50-70 lb dog!



Come to think of it, Teddy will try to chase every squirrel he sees. Even if it is across the street. Spike has complete control on his leash. Of course it is much easier when you consider the size of Spike and that of Teddy. Teddy will never win. And I have to give Spike credit for training him starting when he was  just eight weeks old. But you cannot train instinct out of any animal.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I took care of a Saint Bernard for a while. Thank goodness he didn't try to pull me. It was a joy walking him after the huskies. Now imagine how much fun it was carrying home groceries on snowy sidewalks with a husky.




SBs usually are mellow and walkable, and aren't into bunnies and are usually good with cats, but huskies are used to pulling sleds!   That must have been interesting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...We need a husband obedience school.


 *YES!!!*  Where do I sign, where do I sign...


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Come to think of it, Teddy will try to chase every squirrel he sees. Even if it is across the street. Spike has complete control on his leash. Of course it is much easier when you consider the size of Spike and that of Teddy. Teddy will never win. And I have to give Spike credit for training him starting when he was  just eight weeks old. But you cannot train instinct out of any animal.




Dogs all are bred for different things, and it's difficult to take them from what they're supposed to do.  That's why labs and shepherds make great service dogs, beagles are great for sniffing out agricultural products at airports, and bedbugs (usually no bunnies for distraction), and the other working dogs like huskies all do their jobs so well.  Beagle would make a horrid seeing eye dog, I could just see her dragging her master down the street in pursuit of a rabbit.

Boxers are working dogs, and it would be hard for them to accept outdoor cats, as they see them as prey.  If raised with their own personal cat as a puppy, usually they'll do fine.  Otherwise, leashes.  And strong owners.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> *YES!!!*  Where do I sign, where do I sign...




I was going to ask you...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawg, we need to start a school! We could be rich!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> SBs usually are mellow and walkable, and aren't into bunnies and are usually good with cats, but huskies are used to pulling sleds!   That must have been interesting.


Sasha was fine as long as I didn't get distracted, like balancing grocery bags. The instant I got distracted, she knew, and off she'd go. It was more fun when the sidewalks were slippery.


----------



## taxlady

That reminds me of this:


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> That reminds me of this:


----------



## jabbur

We've reached a milestone today.  We actually had Abbie and Salem in the same room! Abbie basically ignored the cat as long as I was in the room and Salem stayed calmly sitting on top of the tall dresser and not scurrying under the bed.  Later this morning, I was downstairs reading the paper and I heard Abbie head upstairs to the bedroom where she began barking at the cat who again sat calmly on top of the dresser.  This may actually work!  I've worried all week about the 2 of them getting along.


----------



## GotGarlic

When we first got our black Lab, one of our cats didn't come downstairs for an entire year. Then we went on vacation. We had friends who took care of the dog at their house and a neighbor came in to feed the cats. After that week,the cat started coming downstairs. I think having to go through the house to eat, without the dog there, got her used to the smell and she felt safe. After that, they eventually became good buddies.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle would absolutely LOVE her own cat.  When we visit BIL he has a lovely Himalayan left over from one of his ex wives, and the cat constantly tantalizes her.  As soon as Beagle gets too close, the cat hisses and swats.

The cat already has her own dog that lives with her, and it's a breed that I'm not familiar with, a lemon pointer.  They usually stay on separate floors.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Have you considered working DH's brother and Rusty. See if he is willing to sit and just pat him for a few minutes each time he comes. That is what I did with Pirate. Now Teddy runs to him as soon as he comes into the room. He used to run to me first. Hmm. I am Mifft!!




Addie, the BIL is the problem more than the dog.  He has never been a dog-lover.  He refuses to pet him and does more to push him away than try to relate to him.  The BIL is strange, to put it mildly.  DH thinks when BIL pushes Rusty away Rusty thinks he's playing and keeps barking at him.  His tail is UP and WAGGING.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Maybe your BIL needs to make an appointment with a dog trainer to learn how to behave around dogs!


----------



## Dawgluver

I don't trust people who don't like dogs...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I like dogs. I just can't eat a whole one all by myself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I like dogs. I just can't eat a whole one all by myself.




:groan:


----------



## jabbur

Abbie has calmed down a lot.  She's very quiet during the day.  Often will lay in her crate if I am busy doing other things.  She's learning to leave things alone too.  Still likes to chew but I've got several chew toys that she goes to now instead of stuff she shouldn't have.  She likes to tear up tissues and paper yet.  She gets very excited with new places and people and dogs.  We'll have to work on that!  She loves to be petted and has the most sorrowful gaze when she needs loving.  I don't think she and Salem (the cat) will have problems getting along once Salem gets used to having Abbie around.  We need to decide by Sunday if we are going to keep Abbie.  I have a feeling she's here to stay.


----------



## Addie

jabbur said:


> Abbie has calmed down a lot.  She's very quiet during the day.  Often will lay in her crate if I am busy doing other things.  She's learning to leave things alone too.  Still likes to chew but I've got several chew toys that she goes to now instead of stuff she shouldn't have.  She likes to tear up tissues and paper yet.  She gets very excited with new places and people and dogs.  We'll have to work on that!  She loves to be petted and has the most sorrowful gaze when she needs loving.  I don't think she and Salem (the cat) will have problems getting along once Salem gets used to having Abbie around.  We need to decide by Sunday if we are going to keep Abbie.  *I have a feeling she's here to stay.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I think so too. They do have a way of growing on your emotions.


----------



## Chef Munky

Dawgluver said:


> I don't trust people who don't like dogs...



LOL!!!!

Now that's hilarious

I've always said if my dog doesn't like you,I probably wouldn't either.
Dogs and kids go hand in  hand.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> I don't trust people who don't like dogs...




I have always heard "Don't trust anyone that your dog doesn't like."  Although my BIL has some very weird ways, I don't think he's untrustworthy.  With every dog we had, he always thought the dog was going to bite him.  That's how my MIL was, too.  We don't get a lot of company other than BIL.  I just think Rusty has not been socialized enough.  He was in a house with 61 other dogs....he's great with other animals.  LOL


----------



## Chef Munky

CarolPa said:


> I have always heard "Don't trust anyone that your dog doesn't like."  Although my BIL has some very weird ways, I don't think he's untrustworthy.  With every dog we had, he always thought the dog was going to bite him.  That's how my MIL was, too.  We don't get a lot of company other than BIL.  I just think Rusty has not been socialized enough.  He was in a house with 61 other dogs....he's great with other animals.  LOL



Your dog is right.They have super dog abilities.That's why their so special.
I've asked people who have had issues to the point that when they came over to my house un announced to not come back over.

They would tell me to put the dogs away so that they could visit.
I told them no.Were a pak. I'll come over to your house later when and if I get the chance.Have a nice day.


----------



## Addie

Munky, I used to be a semi not so crazy about dogs person. Mainly big dogs. I would always stand still and let them come to me. Today I am still nervous around big dogs. I have been bitten by three of them. One time two broke from their rope while tied up in their front yard and came for me as I was walking by on the other side of the street. 

Small dogs I am fine with. I stand still while I talk to the them and let them smell me hand at my side. They can smell Teddy on my hands as I am always playing with him every chance I get. There is a dog that lives one street over. He walks his owner by  this building twice a day. If I am sitting outside, he drags his owner onto the property so I can give him scratchies.


----------



## taxlady

My mother was raised to be afraid of dogs. She never really got over it. She thought it was stupid, so she went out of her way to make sure that my sister and I weren't afraid of dogs. Dogs loved her. They would come out of their way to stand next to her and wag their tales. She just stood still as a statue.

For a while, I was sort of afraid of little dogs. Too many of them chewed on my ankles and got between my feet and nearly tripped me. Never had an issue with medium to huge dogs.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> My mother was raised to be afraid of dogs. She never really got over it. She thought it was stupid, so she went out of her way to make sure that my sister and I weren't afraid of dogs. Dogs loved her. They would come out of their way to stand next to her and wag their tales. She just stood still as a statue.
> 
> For a while, I was sort of afraid of little dogs. Too many of them *chewed on my ankles *and got between my feet and nearly tripped me. Never had an issue with medium to huge dogs.



This is still a problem with Teddy. All of us have been very firm with him for this behavior. He only des it when you first come into my apartment. He only stops if you turn quickly and tell him "NO" in a firm voice. We think it is because he wants your immediate attention. If you acknowledge him as soon as you enter, he won't do it. 

Silly dog! Spike has him trained so that any time they are leaving a building, Spike always go first. I have to say, Spike has done a great job training his dog. What he didn't know, he looked up on the internet. He got Teddy when he was just eight weeks old. But this dog does do some crazy things that leave us wondering.

I make sure he has fresh water ever time he is here. Yet as soon as he gets outside he heads for dirty puddles and won't quit drinking until all the water is gone. 

Spike cut up a nice dish of rare roast beef in his bowl at home. Hasn't touched it yet. He gets here and can't get enough fried eggplant, spaghetti, bean sprouts, salmon, pizza, anything one of us are eating except for mushrooms. Does Not Like Mushrooms!


----------



## CarolPa

My Rusty needs some training.  He is ok if people are in our driveway or in the next yard.  He just barks at them with his tail wagging, like he's saying Hi.  But if they come onto our porch or into our house he barks incessantly and growls, and sometimes actually scares me.  I know he's being protective, but I think he should realize when we openly welcome someone into our home, they are OK.  I really need to find a way to change this behavior.  We know a guy who trains police dogs for a living.  Next time I see him I might ask for advice.


----------



## jabbur

Well, we still need to finish all the paperwork but Abbie is staying.  Salem is still hanging out upstairs and won't come down but is perfectly comfortable in the upstairs rooms.  She still hisses at Abbie on occasion and we try to keep them apart for now but we took down the barrier and let them come and go as they please.  We plan on taking Abbie to obedience training soon.  Just need to find the right class that fits our schedule.  I hope it won't take too much longer for Salem to realize Abbie's here to stay and will get used to the new family member.  I really don't like the litter box in my bathroom upstairs.  It's a small bathroom so the box is smaller than the cat is used to. She's always been very vigorous in her covering techniques so we have litter ALL OVER the bathroom.  Not nice on the bare feet after a shower or in the middle of the night.  No matter how much I sweep, I can't seem to get it all.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy was very vigorous with covering his business in the cat box when he was a kitten. We got a covered litter box. That really helped.


----------



## jabbur

taxlady said:


> Shreddy was very vigorous with covering his business in the cat box when he was a kitten. We got a covered litter box. That really helped.



We don't want to buy another right now.  We're hoping she'll eventually get back to coming downstairs to use her regular one that sits in the kneehole of an unused desk.  The stray litter collects in the back corners and is not underfoot. But in our small bathroom upstairs, there's not really a good spot to put it.  Doing some reading about it and many places recommend avoiding covered boxes with dogs in the house.  Cats may feel cornered in the box and start going other places.  I'd rather put up with litter on the floor than pee and poop outside the box!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jabbur, Abbie is a real cutie! She's very lucky to get you for her family. Salem will just have to adjust. If she likes a certain treat (even if it's something like lunch meat), maybe it's time to bribe her by offering her that special treat downstairs only. I hope it's no time at all before they're curled up together napping.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> My Rusty needs some training.  He is ok if people are in our driveway or in the next yard.  He just barks at them with his tail wagging, like he's saying Hi.  But if they come onto our porch or into our house he barks incessantly and growls, and sometimes actually scares me.  I know he's being protective, but I think he should realize when we openly welcome someone into our home, they are OK.  I really need to find a way to change this behavior.  We know a guy who trains police dogs for a living.  Next time I see him I might ask for advice.



Carol, when I come across a dog that acts like that I stand still and let the dog smell my hand all the time talking softly to the dog. Perhaps you could ask your company to do that a couple of times until he gets to know the person. 

I realize that it can be an imposition to your company, but like you said, he is protecting his territory. Teddy is very territorial. Even when someone just walks past the door outside, he runs to the door and barks a couple of times. One time a local boy that Teddy knows tried to break into Spike's home. Spike was upstairs sleeping. Teddy was downstairs. His bark was different this time and it woke Spike up. Had the boy just knocked on the door, he would have given his regular bark. But Teddy was smart enough to sense that this kid was up to no good. Spike let the kid break in and caught him red handed. 

Being territorial can be a good thing. You just have to teach him when he should use it.


----------



## jabbur

Cooking Goddess said:


> jabbur, Abbie is a real cutie! She's very lucky to get you for her family. Salem will just have to adjust. If she likes a certain treat (even if it's something like lunch meat), maybe it's time to bribe her by offering her that special treat downstairs only. I hope it's no time at all before they're curled up together napping.



I'm hoping it won't take too much longer.  I've heard it can take a month or more.  I'm just thankful that she's comfortable upstairs and not hiding under the bed.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> My Rusty needs some training.  He is ok if people are in our driveway or in the next yard.  He just barks at them with his tail wagging, like he's saying Hi.  But if they come onto our porch or into our house he barks incessantly and growls, and sometimes actually scares me.  I know he's being protective, but I think he should realize when we openly welcome someone into our home, they are OK.  I really need to find a way to change this behavior.  We know a guy who trains police dogs for a living.  Next time I see him I might ask for advice.



This needs to be stopped right away, before he bites someone. Dogs are pack animals and expect the pack to have a leader. If neither you nor your husband is fulfilling that role, the dog will act out. And he's not learning that this behavior is unacceptable. 

The training I described earlier for walking without pulling applies to other commands as well: sit, stay, down, enough (barking, licking, humping, etc.), leave it (when he picks up things he shouldn't), take it (so he won't grab treats or toys until you say it's okay). 

We took our first dog to a training class and it works great. The younger they are, the easier it is, though.


----------



## jabbur

This morning the cat and the dog were in our bedroom.  Salem for the first time did not run and hide but stood her ground.  She has claimed the bedroom and was not happy the dog was in her domain.  Lots of hissing, arched back and some swipes without contact.  The dog was excited at first but after the first swipe, she lay down all quiet.  The cat stalked around her hissing.  I was ready to step in if need be but they never got physical.  At least the cat is not hiding from the dog anymore.  Not sure how this will play out.


----------



## GotGarlic

I think that's a good thing, jabbur. It's pretty normal behavior for a dog and cat that will be living together when they're first getting to know each other. I bet Salem will be head-bumping your dog in a few weeks


----------



## CraigC

Arwin (4 months) and our new little, black boy Strider (10-1/2 weeks). Nap time.


----------



## Dawgluver

CraigC said:


> Arwin (4 months) and our new little, black boy Strider (10-1/2 weeks). Nap time.




They are so cute!  Looks like they enjoy each other's company.


----------



## jabbur

Awww!  They look so sweet!  Glad they are getting on so well!

There has been progress in the Salem/Abby relationship.  Salem has made it to the downstairs landing on her own.  She still hasn't made all the way down but just that she was curious enough to come down and stick her head through the railing and sit on the bottom landing for a while was great progress.  She still hisses at Abby but they are not as frequent or as strong as last week.  I'm becoming more hopeful that they will be able to co-exist in the same household.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Dx's dog often comes over.  My oldest cat looks forward to the visits like they were play dates,  and yes, after they settle down, they nap together.  My youngest, which I got as a kitten, one would think should be fully acclimatized won't have anything to do with the dog and in fact is no where to be found until after the dog goes home again.


----------



## GotGarlic

Medtran, they're so cute! I don't think I'll see our Arwen and Stryder cuddling up like that, but they are buds


----------



## taxlady

CraigC said:


> Arwin (4 months) and our new little, black boy Strider (10-1/2 weeks). Nap time.


So cute. Is Strider a dog or a cat? I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## medtran49

Strider is a little love/snuggle bug, also a bit of a whiny baby yet but I'm sure he'll grow out of that eventually as he gets more acclimated.  He accidentally got locked up in the bathroom for a few minutes earlier tonight.  You should have heard the crying and howling, You would have thought he was being killed.  Hopefully I'll get some frontal pics soon.  He's hard to photograph being so black and needs special lighting to get decent pics of his cute little face.  He's just too cute and all you want to do is pick him up and squeeze.  The cats like him better because he's not as hyper as Arwen and is not as bad about biting as she is.  We have had to pick him up for a time-out from her quite often as she doesn't realize he's can't go and go like she can now.  I think we are probably going to have to call in some professional help with her as we just aren't making any progress on breaking her of leading with her mouth and teeth, not mean biting, just that's the way she checks everything out.


----------



## medtran49

taxlady said:


> So cute. Is Strider a dog or a cat? I can't tell from the photo.


 
They are both pugs, she's fawn, he's black.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Medtran, they're so cute! I don't think I'll see our Arwen and Stryder cuddling up like that, but they are buds


You gotta be kidding. You have fur family with the same names, albeit spelled differently, as Craig and Medtran's fur family? Wow!


----------



## medtran49

taxlady said:


> You gotta be kidding. You have fur family with the same names, albeit spelled differently, as Craig and Medtran's fur family? Wow!


 
Well, Arwen is spelled the same, but Craig has a block and keeps spelling with an "i" instead of an "e", but Strider is spelled differently.  They are Lord of the Rings character names.


----------



## taxlady

medtran49 said:


> Well, Arwen is spelled the same, but Craig has a block and keeps spelling with an "i" instead of an "e", but Strider is spelled differently.  They are Lord of the Rings character names.


D'oh! I forgot that. Isn't it spelled "Strider" in the Hobbit, etc.? I did just mean the spelling of Strider/Stryder. I was too lazy to figure out the right wording for just the one name.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I love these pics!






[/URL]

The Tux!


----------



## medtran49

taxlady said:


> D'oh! I forgot that. Isn't it spelled "Strider" in the Hobbit, etc.? I did just mean the spelling of Strider/Stryder. I was too lazy to figure out the right wording for just the one name.


 
Yep, with an "i".  I had to go look it up after GG wrote about hers being a Stryder. 

We had originally picked another puppy from an earlier litter, tiny, very tiny, runt of the litter and his name was going to be Gimli but his fontanel still hadn't closed when it was almost time to bring him home, so she offered to let us pick another puppy from Strider's litter born about 3 weeks later.  She had 2 females.   Since that can cause severe issues, we took her offer.  Fortunately though it finally closed up even though it took a few extra weeks.  He was still there, although going to his new home within a week or so, when we picked up Strider.  Cute as a little button but SOOO tiny, half the size of Strider even though 3 weeks older.  As exuberant as Arwen is, it ended up being a good thing because we would have to have constantly been on top of the 2 of them if we had taken the tiny one.


----------



## Domestic Goddess

CrazyCatLady said:


> The Tux!


 
Tux is a very pretty cat! Love his name too!


----------



## Domestic Goddess

CraigC said:


> Arwin (4 months) and our new little, black boy Strider (10-1/2 weeks). Nap time.


 
Awww, how cute are those furbabies! Love their names too!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

This is my little companion, Sophie.  She's 12 but thinks she's five.  Absolutely the best puppy anyone could ask for, my best friend.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aw, she's so pretty, FF. 

DH recently took this pic of his morning welcoming committee.


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> Aw, she's so pretty, FF.
> 
> DH recently took this pic of his morning welcoming committee.



The one rolled over, with that belly displayed, should no longer be allowed to carry a "Cat Card"! Just like our orange male will never get his back!


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> The one rolled over, with that belly displayed, should no longer be allowed to carry a "Cat Card"! Just like our orange male will never get his back!



She's the hunter, though!  She just wants a belly rub! 

That's Arwen, btw. The dog is Stryder and the other cat is Bella, short for Belladonna. I don't know why DH decided to spell Stryder with a Y


----------



## Roll_Bones

Our cat "Jasper" never came home.  Its been about three weeks now.  We held hope she would return, but I am having to realize its not going to happen.
We had another cat "Tiny" leave for a few days once, but she returned and I guess we were hoping for the same. There are predators in the area and I'm pretty sure thats what happened.
My wife is hurting more than I expected.

My biggest concern now is our dog.  He's 15 years or better old and is behaving like hes that old.  Wants to sleep all day and we must work to get him to come out from his little bed. His vision is getting worse and cataract is visible in one eye.  Hes due for physical and shots.
I am so concerned about how my wife will take the loss of yet another pet.  Her closest friend next to me.  Hes been at her side all these years and he loves my wife more than anything and she knows this fully well.

Now, I understand some of you are going to suggest getting a new pet.  That is not happening.  We have waited our whole lives for children to grow up and leave to find that pets also keep us from doing what we want to do.  Travel.

I don't know why I posted this?


----------



## Dawgluver

Adorable pets, FF and GG!

Sorry to hear about your furry family, RB.  I sure hope Jasper returns, and that your elderly pup perks up.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Our cat "Jasper" never came home.  Its been about three weeks now.  We held hope she would return, but I am having to realize its not going to happen.
> We had another cat "Tiny" leave for a few days once, but she returned and I guess we were hoping for the same. There are predators in the area and I'm pretty sure thats what happened.
> My wife is hurting more than I expected.
> 
> My biggest concern now is our dog.  He's 15 years or better old and is behaving like hes that old.  Wants to sleep all day and we must work to get him to come out from his little bed. His vision is getting worse and cataract is visible in one eye.  Hes due for physical and shots.
> I am so concerned about how my wife will take the loss of yet another pet.  Her closest friend next to me.  Hes been at her side all these years and he loves my wife more than anything and she knows this fully well.
> 
> Now, I understand some of you are going to suggest getting a new pet.  That is not happening.  We have waited our whole lives for children to grow up and leave to find that pets also keep us from doing what we want to do.  Travel.
> 
> I don't know why I posted this?



You posted it because you are hurting. And we do understand. It is so painful to lose a pet. Not matter the reason. Unless you or your wife have medical problems that would prevent you from traveling, I say go for your dream. When you have saturated your life with all the travel you wanted to do, then you can consider another pet.


----------



## LPBeier

Hopefully today our household will be back to normal!

On Wednesday my friend Kay and I took both fur-babies to the vet.

Violet was getting her senior blood panel done for general health and to check how her pain meds are doing. Normally it is suggested every year but because of the heavy medications she is on she gets it done every 6 months. A little hard on the budget, but I want to make sure my mutt is okay. I get blood tests for the same reason, so why would I treat her any different. She also had her "owie" checked from where they removed the skin tag at the end of July. It wasn't healing, but finally is good. She was really spooked this time. Normally she loves her vet, a very kind and gentle man; however, she even growled at him this time. Kay finally figured it out - she remembers being sedated and having to wear a cone last time she was there. When they took her to the back to do it, she was not a happy camper.

Monkey was in for a dental procedure. I would normally not do this as a routine procedure and specially not on a two year old cat. However, we won a cat package last Halloween and a free dental was part of it. They wanted to get it off the books and they did need a bit of cleaning.

When Violet came home without Monkey she was really out of sorts. She followed me around, whining, and was constantly looking for her. When I picked Monkey up she was still slightly drugged and again not a happy camper. She had hissed at them and scratched the vet as he tried to give her a needle. Even still groggy I had to be the one to take her out of the kennel and put her in her carrier.

When I went to pick Kay up they both bolted out the front door and I can not get them back on my own. Violet would not come back for me even when I did catch her, so I had to let go and tell her to go "home". She did finally listen (we trained her to obey and it may take some time but she knows she has to listen). But Monkey, still swaying side to side, was eluding me.

The little girl from next door said she would try to get her back with treats and when we arrived back, my brat cat was on the porch snacking happily on the turned over container of treats (Emma put them inside the screen door but Monkey got them out).

Yesterday was a gong show with trying to get a pee sample from Violet and trying to keep Monkey in until the wound on her leg from the IV healed (it is good to go today). They were also both vying for everyone's attention and wanting to out-do the other one! 

But the main thing is that they are both okay (blood work and urine came back fine). I love my fur-kids!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dawgluver said:


> Sorry to hear about your furry family, RB.  I sure hope Jasper returns, and that your elderly pup perks up.



Thanks. But I'm certain Jasper is long gone. If she was alive, she would have returned. She never missed a meal.
Harley is just getting up there in age and we all must prepare. I'm trying to get my wife prepared.



Addie said:


> You posted it because you are hurting. And we do understand. It is so painful to lose a pet. Not matter the reason. Unless you or your wife have medical problems that would prevent you from traveling, I say go for your dream. When you have saturated your life with all the travel you wanted to do, then you can consider another pet.



You're right Addie.  Thanks for the kind words and good suggestion!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I've been crying my eyes out! Sophie has anemia and liver problems. Not much the vet can do. She's 12 and has been attached to me from day one. Smart, sensitive, loving, caring, I'm SO sad. I know I have given her a very loving, and yes, pampered life, the best I could. I hate this, I hate this so much!!! Please pray for her. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no!  Hoping sweet Sophie can get though this.  I hate when this happens.

{{{hugs}}} FF and Sophie!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, FF. It's difficult to watch a beloved pet age and weaken. Take care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm so sorry FF, I hope you get some good quality time with Sophie!


----------



## Steve Kroll

I saw something very disturbing on the drive home from work today. A collie had been hit by a car and the body was lying in pieces along the side of the road. I still can't get the image out of my mind. It was obviously someone's beloved pet, too, judging by the collar. I truly hope the poor dog didn't suffer, and I feel bad for the owners.

When I got home today I immediately went and hugged my two dogs.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs FF))), sending healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> I saw something very disturbing on the drive home from work today. A collie had been hit by a car and the body was lying in pieces along the side of the road. I still can't get the image out of my mind. It was obviously someone's beloved pet, too, judging by the collar. I truly hope the poor dog didn't suffer, and I feel bad for the owners.
> 
> When I got home today I immediately went and hugged my two dogs.



I can't get it out of my head and I wasn't even there.  How terrible, I too hope it was quick for the dog.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't get it out of my head and I wasn't even there.  How terrible, I too hope it was quick for the dog.




I can't get it out of my head either.  I'm a real sap when it comes to dogs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*New Kitty*

There are new kittens at the house of one of my CNA's.  Two little pure black males and a Gray Tabby girl.  I have decided on one of the boys.  In about three weeks I will be able to bring him home.  Shrek still does not know.

A picture of the two...two many choices...his name will be Rufus...unless I have to change it.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Vet said Harley looked great for 16 years old.
All tests negative and the eye seems to be an infection and not cataract. 
So he's on a antibiotic and a same eye drops. $308!!!!!!!!

Need to go back in two weeks.  I hope she does not charge for the follow up!


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats, PF!  I love black cats.

Good news on Harley, RB!


----------



## LPBeier

FF - I am so sorry. We went through that with our little Joie.

Steve - How horrible for you to see. That poor animal and the people who loved it.

PF - Congrats! Black cats are the best! Monkey I am sure is happy you are giving one a good home!

Speaking of Monkey, she is very upset...it is pouring rain so she can't go investigate the neighbourhood because it would mean getting wet. Poor baby!


----------



## Cheryl J

FF....I'm sorry to hear about your sweet little Sophie.  That's hard to deal with. 

RB, glad Harley got a good bill of health!  Yes, vets are spendy, but whatcha gonna do....last year my Blackee was bitten by another cat and it got infected.  The vet bill was almost $600, but he had to stay overnight after surgery, a drain put in, meds, etc.  

Princess...what darling little kitties!  

Steve, I'd be traumatized for quite a while after seeing that...

My Blackee kitty has been with me for 15 years, he was a tiny little 6 wk old rescue when he adopted me.   He's doing really well for his age, I'm hoping he has a good several more years left in him.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Thank you, everyone.  She's doing ok.  Went to the vet and they wanted to run all kinds of tests.  I said, "And, what would that do?"  Answer, "Well, it would let us know if she's more anemic this week than last week.  Then, we could do a blood transfusion if need be.  Or, if it's her spleen, we could do surgery and....." I stopped her.  I said, "She's 12, how much time would that give her?  Life expectancy is 12-15 years.  And, what would the quality of her life be?"  Answer, "Oh, so you wouldn't do surgery?  And quite honestly, we don't know how long that would give her."  Ridiculous!  I'm not putting her through all that for what a couple of months? A year?  They can't fix her liver, they can't fix her arthritis so those things would still be hurting her regardless.  I finally convinced her to give Sophie something for the arthritis pain, which she did....hoping it relieves it the inflammation enough so she can walk comfortably.  
Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## medtran49

Arwen and Stider being couch potatoes, along with Mommy.


----------



## medtran49

and I can't spell today Strider.


----------



## CarolPa

Today we took our new shelter dog for his first visit at the groomers.  5 minutes after we left she called us and told us to come get our dog.  Instead of a Terrier, he has turned out to be a Terror!   She said he totally flipped out and she couldn't handle him.  She has been our groomer for 34 years with 5 other dogs.  She recommended another groomer who is known to be good with problem dogs.  We stopped in there and made an appointment for tomorrow at noon.  They practically guaranteed that they would be able to groom him.  I'm not holding my breath, but I will give them a chance.  They seem to be our only hope.


----------



## Addie

Gee Carol, could it be separation anxiety? Or he could have had a bad experience with a previous groomer. I hope the new one is what you need.

My apartment is in an alcove. There are five apartments here in our own little corner. Every time one of the tenants comes up the ramp to go into their apartment, Teddy races to the door and barks like crazy. Last night after playing Bingo, two of the tenants were coming up the ramp to go into their apartments. Teddy started to bark like crazy as he always does. I heard one of the ladies saying, "Good Night Teddy." Teddy thinks he is Napoleon and is just trying to protect me and Spike.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bummer, Carol.  Some groomers use muzzles and harnesses for their more, um, difficult clients.  Good luck!

Super sweet pugs, Medtran!


----------



## GotGarlic

Terriers *are* terrors - hence the name 

My neighbor's dogs used to bark at us when we went out into the backyard. A few squirts with the water hose and he started training them not to do that. They're not protecting you. Their instinct is to hunt, so they're reacting to the fact that there's noise over there.


----------



## taxlady

An online friend of mine used to refer to her dogs as her fox terrorists.


----------



## Dawgluver

We used to dogsit a friend's Jack Russell.  Even though he was up there in years, he reigned supreme over my two cockers and dalmation.


----------



## GotGarlic

My in-laws have two cairn terriers. We visited them over the Fourth of July weekend. They live on a lake surrounded by summer houses that are filled on the weekends; it's quieter during the week. The fireworks set off over the lake by residents went from 8 p.m. till midnight. The dogs went nuts, barking constantly, and my in-laws yelled at them to stop. I told DH we cannot visit again over the holiday weekend. I will go insane.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver, the problem escalated when she tried to put the muzzle on him.  He was a perfect gentleman at the vet, and they were sticking things here, there and everywhere.  Perfect behavior.  He is fine when we take him to other people's homes, but is very defensive when people come to our house. 

This new groomer said I have the option to stay with him, and that might help.  It helps when we bathe him.  I pet him and talk to him while DH does the bathing.  No problem.  If this groomer is successful in grooming him, I promise to brush him every day!!


----------



## CarolPa

The dog grooming went well.  He was a little nervous and jumpy, tried to bite the bather, but it seems that he just didn't like the other groomer.  These people were very gentle with him.  So now we have a new groomer!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> The dog grooming went well.  He was a little nervous and jumpy, tried to bite the bather, but it seems that he just didn't like the other groomer.  These people were very gentle with him.  So now we have a new groomer!



So glad to hear that it went so well for all of you.  One for him. His angel was looking down on him when you found him. Give him a big hug from me. He deserves it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dogs are funny people.  They have their preferences, as we all do!

Glad you found a preferred groomer, Carol!

We're lucky with Beagle, she loves all the human people around us, and is very well behaved at the vet.  She picks and chooses among the dogs though.  Females her size or smaller are usually fine, as are big males she knew as puppies.  There's a neighborhood weimeraner who tries to ambush her, we had to tell the owners to keep her leashed instead of letting her roam free.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have folks in the next subdivision where we walk.  They have a little two pound poodle-like dog that they leave out all the time, even though it's pretty cold here now.  DH said he saw they stuck her in a kennel outside when he was walking Beagle tonight.

I am so tempted to put her in my pocket if I see her stuck in the kennel, or call the Humane Society on them.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We have folks in the next subdivision where we walk.  They have a little two pound poodle-like dog that they leave out all the time, even though it's pretty cold here now.  DH said he saw they stuck her in a kennel outside when he was walking Beagle tonight.
> 
> I am so tempted to put her in my pocket if I see her stuck in the kennel, or *call the Humane Society *on them.



Don't hesitate if they continue to put her outside for long periods in the cold. Sounds like they need a wakeup call.


----------



## CarolPa

Rusty had to have surgery today.  When he kept biting his butt we thought it was because of the tangled hair that was irritating him.  The biting continued after the hair cut and then he started scooting.  Took him to the vet today and his anal glands were ruptured and he needed surgery.  While doing the surgery, out of his butt came a tape worm, so getting treated for them now, too.  He had worms in the shelter and was treated for them.  When we took him to the vet the did a follow-up check and it was good.  So I don't understand why he has them again, unless they were not completely gone to begin with.  It is good that he was rescued by someone who has a nice high limit on her credit card!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Rusty!


----------



## LPBeier

Awe, Carol, I am sorry to hear that Rusty is having problems. I hope that when he heals from the surgery things will turn around for him.

I know what you mean though. It seems that all our rescues need a lot of TLC and a good bank account!


----------



## Caslon

Not my pets, but I thought this was funny.  "Umm...excuse me, have you seen our ball?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is that new band, "Barking Heads".


----------



## GotGarlic

That's great! It probably keeps them from barking their heads off lol whenever people walk by.


----------



## NickeeCoco

That's awesome.  My dog would love that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ahh...Steve Miller Band...now I have that song stuck in my head.

My two are watching CatTV at the patio door.  Just put out sunflower seeds so they have something to watch.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a few songs I sing to Beagle:  Seasons Don't Fear the Beagle (Blue Oyster Cult), Mama Beagle (Abba), and some others.  They also have the added advantage of driving DH crazy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww, cute pic, Dawg. 

"Mama Beagle"......


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle wouldn't be caught dead in the sea.  She even hated the swimming pool, and refuses to go outside if it's raining!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I have a few songs I sing to Beagle:  Seasons Don't Fear the Beagle (Blue Oyster Cult), Mama Beagle (Abba), and some others.  They also have the added advantage of driving DH crazy.



I'd say the added advantage is worth the time to make up more songs...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd say the added advantage is worth the time to make up more songs...




Heh.  Doesn't take much to drive DH crazy!  And I have plenty of songs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Rufus or is it Doofus...*

Here are some pics that turned out, he's usually just a black streak in your side vision.


----------



## medtran49

What a pretty fur baby!


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet kitty!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rufus is about 8 ounces of pure energy.  He never stops.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's what kittens are for! Lol! Good luck keeping up with him!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> That's what kittens are for! Lol! Good luck keeping up with him!



I never knew how much fun a cut up paper towel core could be!  I cut it in 1" rings and he chases them every where.

No glass of water is safe, Rufus drinks from any he can find.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never knew how much fun a cut up paper towel core could be!  I cut it in 1" rings and he chases them every where.
> 
> *No glass of water is safe, Rufus drinks from any he can find.*


That's why we used to drink water out of travel mugs and bottles.

What a cutie pie. Good for you for taking a black cat. They are much harder to find homes for than other colours.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww, Rufus is a cutie! I love black cats - mine turned 15 years old this summer.


----------



## LPBeier

Hmm, I thought I already posted here.

Anyway, PF, Rufus is adorable. Black cats are awesome! Monkey has sure changed our household in the 2+ Years she has been here. I wouldn't trade her for the world, even though there are times.... 

How do the other two like him?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smudge is very slowly getting used to him, but at first she would throw a huge hissy fit whenever she saw him.  Latté just thinks he's a pain, she ignores him most of the time unless he really gets in her face, then it's just gentle warning hisses.  Neither cat has swatted him, yet.

I've always loved black cats, they are so mysterious, growing up we always had a black cat.

Right now the baby monster is sleeping on a box next to my desk, plum tuckered himself out playing.


----------



## CarolPa

Is Latte the brownish one?  She's beautiful!


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Is Latte the brownish one?  She's beautiful!



She is beautiful. Reminds me of my grandmother's Siamese cat, Samantha. She was gorgeous, but she hated kids  She hissed at us every time we came in.


----------



## CatPat

I am using of Joyce's computer, and she has very many photos of her cats.

This is of my favorite! Her Pookie is very sweet!

She said it was used here before, but no one might mind to see it again, yes? It is the cat teriyaki.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Is Latte the brownish one?  She's beautiful!



Yes, that is Latté.  Right now, Rufus thinks he's a parrot sitting on my shoulder.


----------



## LPBeier

Poor Monkey.

Kay came over today but didn't plan to stay the night. She had to get some stuff from our place (and wanted to catch up on some of our TV shows). TB drove her home about midnight and I was headed to bed. 

I couldn't find Monkey in our room and didn't see her anywhere else. All of a sudden it dawned on me where she might be. Sure enough, she was curled in a ball on Kay's bed. I think she figured Kay just went out for a cigarette and was coming straight to bed as she normally does when she stays over.

It is now 2:30 am and Monkey is still there. Kay will be touched when I tell her in the morning! She is coming back tonight so Monkey will get to cuddle with her then.


----------



## Dawgluver

Lordy, I'm such a sap.  Tillman, the surfing and skateboarding bulldog passed away last night.  RIP.


----------



## Cheryl J

So sad...! He was one lovable and talented dog. 
Rest in peace, Tillman. 
From his Facebook page:


----------



## Caslon

A new study suggests that,  if your cat were say, the size of big cats in the wild, that they would eventually maybe eat you,   being the crazy funny cats they are now, only a lot bigger.

A new study suggests that, lol.   "A new study..."


----------



## CarolPa

Rusty can't stand to be away from Mommy.  He comes into the bathroom with me.  Yesterday I started down the hall, he jumped up, came tearing down the hall, turned into the bathroom, slipped on the throw rug an flipped himself over onto his side.  I thought he broke a hip!!  He was fine.  I wish I had that on video!!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Rusty can't stand to be away from Mommy.  He comes into the bathroom with me.  Yesterday I started down the hall, he jumped up, came tearing down the hall, turned into the bathroom, slipped on the throw rug an flipped himself over onto his side.  I thought he broke a hip!!  He was fine.  I wish I had that on video!!



Sounds like he is adjusting to his new Forever Home just fine. Considering the way he was when you first got him and how well he had adjusted, he is dong just fine. 

Spike got Teddy just when he was ready to leave his mother. He was the last of the litter. So Spike is the very center of his world. And if I am lucky I am second. I will settle for that.


----------



## jd_1138

*Your 4-legged friends?*

Here's Chloe -- our beloved rat terrier that we rescued 2 years ago.  She's 3 now.  She came to us fully housebroken and is just an awesome and wonderful dog.  She's a great watch dog, super intelligent, and is affectionate and loves to be right by us.  We got her from a dog rescue over in Akron.

The 2nd pic is of her next to her big brother -- a collie.


----------



## Katie H

Chloe's face in that first picture would melt anyone's heart.  Her brother is a beauty, too, even though he's shying from the spotlight.

We're "owned" by three fur children.  One dog, a boxer-husky mix, we got from our local shelter.  Her family had given her up as a puppy and her name was Harley, which was "meant to be" since we ride a big Harley motorcycle.

Our other family members include an 8-year-old small calico cat, Sally, who is sweet as honey.  She's so tiny everyone thinks she's a kitten.  She's a real doll.  Bella, another cat, rounds out our family.

Just before the weather began to be quite cold in the fall of '12, she showed up on our front porch.  She couldn't have been more than a couple of months old.  We live in the country and it's not unusual for people to "drop" unwanted animals along the roadside or in ditches.  We think that's where Bella came from.

She's a grey tabby with topaz-colored eyes and the slightest lynx-points at the top of her ears.  She, like Sally, is a real lover and has captivated both of us and we wouldn't trade her for the world.

Harley doesn't sit still long enough to be photographed, so can't share any image of her.  

The first photo is our little Sally, reclining on my cutting table in my studio.  The second one is of Bella.  I was holding her when the photo was taken.


----------



## CraigC

Besides our 4 legged babies, we have no-legged animals.


----------



## Steve Kroll

These are our two girls. Clover is the Setter and Abby is a Basenji mix (we think). Both are rescues.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> These are our two girls. Clover is the Setter and Abby is a Basenji mix (we think). Both are rescues.



I just want to snorggle those two...


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just want to snorggle those two...



Oh, they appear cute enough to the passive observer, but looks can be deceiving. At first glance Clover seems very innocent, but you'll notice that she's eyeing Abby's rawhide and looking for an opportunity to steal it away. 

But yes, I agree. They are very snorggable.


----------



## GotGarlic

You might like to take a look at this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/our-pets-37685.html


----------



## Addie

Poor Teddy. With the new floor in, VCT tile, he is so confused. He has no rug to use for gripping so he can jump up on my bed and get his scratchies. Not only that but all the furniture has been put back with every piece in a different place. He started to jump up on my bed yesterday and skidded. Every time I think of it, I get the giggles all over again. 

But I have found a solution for him. I have two small scatter rugs and I keep one under my bed for him. There is no backing to prevent it from sliding, so I have it sticking out just a bit and can pull it out for him with my foot. Tonight I guess I didn't pull it out far enough for him, so he took his paw and finished the job. He got it out to where he wanted it so he could come and get his scratchies. He also used to get up on my pillow and put his head on top of the bed board and tilt his head so I can scratch his throat and neck. Can't do that anymore. Not unless I put my extra pillow down there for him. Poor baby. He is so confused. 

He went looking for the chair that Pirate sits in last night. The chair was empty. He walked around it a couple of times. He finally gave up and went to sleep in his bed. I am sure in time he will adjust. But right now his whole world in my home is just too confusing for him.


----------



## jd_1138

Ah, poor Teddy.  

My mother got new flooring in her house, and her spoiled/coddled male pug Max refused to walk on it so she had to carry him around for a week or so.  

But we love him.  He's part of the family.  When I was out visiting her a few months ago, he wanted to be right by me all the time, so when I was prepping food in the kitchen he'd be at my feet (laying on top of them) slumped against the kitchen cabinet.

I miss that little guy.  ha ha.  I give him "puppy massages" while we're watching TV, so he loves me.


----------



## Addie

They do know who to love and trust. Teddy gets so excited when he see me. For a long time he would have nothing to do with my son Pirate. But little by little Pirate gave him attention when I refused. Now he goes right into his room and looks for him. He will also jump up on his lap when he is sitting in his chair. But Teddy does belong to my son Spike. And he loves him to death. Spike can't make a move without Teddy right behind him. What really gets me is he recognizes words. Say beach to him and he runs to get his leash. He loves playing in the sand. 

Pirate will be moving out soon and wants to get a small female rescue dog. I am so glad to hear that. A friend of mine went to the Angell Memorial Hospital, which is a place to take sick animals or adopt. She wanted to adopt a dog and they told her it would cost her $700. That is to cover the cost of spaying/neutering and all the shots. So my son will be going to a rescue place on the North Shore. Much cheaper. And we have a vet right here in the town where I live. Within walking distance.


----------



## jd_1138

Addie said:


> They do know who to love and trust. Teddy gets so excited when he see me. For a long time he would have nothing to do with my son Pirate. But little by little Pirate gave him attention when I refused. Now he goes right into his room and looks for him. He will also jump up on his lap when he is sitting in his chair. But Teddy does belong to my son Spike. And he loves him to death. Spike can't make a move without Teddy right behind him. What really gets me is he recognizes words. Say beach to him and he runs to get his leash. He loves playing in the sand.
> 
> Pirate will be moving out soon and wants to get a small female rescue dog. I am so glad to hear that. A friend of mine went to the Angell Memorial Hospital, which is a place to take sick animals or adopt. She wanted to adopt a dog and they told her it would cost her $700. That is to cover the cost of spaying/neutering and all the shots. So my son will be going to a rescue place on the North Shore. Much cheaper. And we have a vet right here in the town where I live. Within walking distance.



Wow, $700 is pricey.  We rescued a female rat terrier 2 years ago.  The rescue agency only charged $220 and it covered spaying, shots, vet check.  We drove over to Akron to meet her, and we fell in love with her.  And then the lady drove to our house (hour drive) to check out our house.

Chloe came to us already housebroken even though she was only a year old.  And she's an awesome dog.  Female dogs are less hyper.  My mom says she'll never get another boy dog because Max occasionally marks his territory.  

I posted pics of her in post 1293 on page 130 of this thread.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle cost me $200 from our local Humane Society, shots were included.  Spaying was on me at the vet.

Best money I ever spent.


----------



## Addie

Teddy is not neutered. But he sure is territorial. Let someone be out in the hall in the alcove where my apartment is and he runs to the door barking. But he is getting better. He just has to look at me, and he stops and goes back to his bed. Teddy is a pure bred Maltese. Spike paid $600 for him. And even though he was only eight weeks old, he had all his shots and was completely paper trained. Spike, like most men, hate the idea of neutering a male dog. My son-in-law was ripping mad when my daughter had her West Highland Terrier  neutered.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to get some pictures of Leroy Jethro Dog, my "baby brother."  He barks when I go to mom's but lets me walk into the house, the yard.  Mom says he whines when I leave.  Jethro is a Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog  Yesterday I had him helping me drag branches, from a cherry tree prune, to the alley.


----------



## medtran49

I caught our resident "box addict" taking a nap in the box that has old paperwork that needs to be sorted through that I haven't got to since we moved. 







I texted the pic to our daughter and Craig.  Daughter's response was "how pathetic" with ROFL emoji.  Craig is home but I texted it to him because he's working on paperwork for his job and so that he'd have it too.  Thought he was going to lose it.  I still just about lose it every time I look at it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cats just sleep weird...LOL!


----------



## rodentraiser

I don't have any pets currently, but I sure miss having an animal around. When I was renting a trailer, I ended up befriending the local raccoons. They weren't tame and I couldn't pet them, but they sure provided a lot of company.


On top of my trailer - the landlord said he would fix my roof and that ladder was against the trailer for almost a year. And yes, all the raccoons learned to go up and down it. Shy and her kits, Jupiter in the middle and Jennifer on the far left.








Jupiter balancing on my railing, so he can look inside the door and guilt me into letting him in.








Make yourself to home. This is Mama, with Shy and Sissy when they were kits. Sissy later turned out to be Bro.








Yo! You home?   This was when Shy had her two kits, Jupiter and Jennifer, and Shy's mother had _her_ two kits, Frosty and Frito. It didn't help that they would all grab at my pant legs when I went outside.







Playing in the water. Shy, Jennifer, and Jupiter.








Checking things out. Probably Jupiter. He got into _everything_!







My yard after a raccoon visit.


----------



## RPCookin

This is my best friend, Miley.  He's a shelter adoption, all American mutt, but he's our only child, and he's as spoiled as can be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*medtran*, I'm convinced that cats are made out of rubber bands and Silly Putty. They are silly, for sure. 

I love your non-pet raccoons, *rr*. It's almost as if they were posing for portrait pictures.

*RP*, Miley is a beautiful dog. He looks like he can wear you out if you let him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Django stepped in my eye last night, walking across the head of the bed.  I'm being a pirate for a few more days.


----------



## Kayelle

I really enjoyed those pictures of those coons RR and how you named them all.

 It's no doubt how adorable they look but I have another story about two of the varmints in my yard spending their honeymoon shortly after I was widowed and living alone.

I lived smack in the middle of a neighborhood, and our entire yard, both front and back was surrounded by a six foot block wall fence. There was a courtyard inside the front doors with a large spa. I noticed some odd shaped animal tracks around the edge of the spa. That night all hell broke loose with their spa party. The next morning they were having Mimosa's in my orange tree, and breaking branches in my huge patio tree doing their thing! They were both *huge*, much bigger than the ones pictured.That went on for days. They scared the heck out of me being newly alone and I was sure glad when they left before the babies came.


----------



## jd_1138

Christmas in July!  This is from last Christmas.  Our little rescue rat terrier Chloe.  She didn't seem too happy with the hat on.


----------



## Mad Cook

RPCookin said:


> This is my best friend, Miley.  He's a shelter adoption, all American mutt, but he's our only child, and he's as spoiled as can be.


Sweet! I'd say there's more than a bit of Alsation/German Shepherd in there so he's bound to be wonderful.


----------



## RPCookin

Mad Cook said:


> Sweet! I'd say there's more than a bit of Alsation/German Shepherd in there so he's bound to be wonderful.



He's a shepherd mix, but at just 40 pounds (18 kilos), he is a lot smaller than the typical German shepherd.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Hail the Conquering Hero (& and I need to go on a diet!)*

I don't think I posted this photo of the Wonder Horse after he took part in the local show. He came 5th in the lead rein veterans class. He came 5th (there were only 5 in the class but we'll gloss over that) and got an orange rosette which matched his coat better than a red rosette for first place would have done. 

(Neither of us are looking our best as we had been caught in heavy rainfall earlier in the day)

I hope the following link works works - it looks a bit odd to me.

https://attachment.outlook.office.n...-8f25-9b0e561c5669&owa=outlook.live.com&isc=1


----------



## Mad Cook

RPCookin said:


> He's a shepherd mix, but at just 40 pounds (18 kilos), he is a lot smaller than the typical German shepherd.



I love GSDs. My uncle had a GS/collie cross when I was a little girl. He had had a bad beginning and was terrified of men other than my uncle but he'd cheerfully put up with anything from us children - he gave rides to the littlies, allowed us to put dolls' bonnets on him and many a time on a hot summer's day he could be seen lying in the sun with a small child using his tummy as a pillow. He even let me hide in his kennel with him when I'd been naughty! This was the dog who wouldn't allow delivery men to come to the house. The coal man had to leave the coal in sacks outside the garden gate and the milkman left the milk next door! 

When I grew up I had a GS bitch of my own. She gave a whole new interpretation of the term "sheep worrying". _They _worried _her _- she was terrified of them!

I love GSDs but can't have one as Tetley was attacked by one which was running loose and out of control and 16 years after the event he's still very frightened of them despite careful efforts to de-sensitise him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw, the link takes me to my Outlook page...can't see Tetley.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw, the link takes me to my Outlook page...can't see Tetley.


I can't either now but it was ok when I checked after I'd posted.


----------



## Mad Cook

Try this

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/v...GfX7JtAEYSEwcufol4cnSl361Gy6aCVxSuvHiO6g=s128


----------



## xshainax

I have a bunch of fish and three cats, but my baby is a 17 week old American bulldog mix named Nami. This is her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nami is adorable!  As is Tetley the Wonderhorse!

(And all the other wonderful pets).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> Try this
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/v...GfX7JtAEYSEwcufol4cnSl361Gy6aCVxSuvHiO6g=s128



Thanks MC, Tetley is beautiful.  Nice to see you, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nami is adorable!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*MC*, you and Tetley make a very happy looking couple.  Thanks for sharing that picture.

*xshainax*, Nami is cute, but it looks like she is a real "singer".


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> I love your non-pet raccoons, *rr*. It's almost as if they were posing for portrait pictures.



Actually, they're looking for food.   Mama and all the younger kits would eat from my hand. I didn't trust Shy  too much, as she was half grown when I got to know her and hadn't been  taught not to bite down on fingers. It's far easier to teach the kits  not to bite down if they are still nursing.



Kayelle said:


> I really enjoyed those pictures of those coons RR and how you named them all.
> 
> It's no doubt how adorable they look but I have another story about two of the varmints in my yard spending their honeymoon shortly after I was widowed and living alone.
> 
> I lived smack in the middle of a neighborhood, and our entire yard, both  front and back was surrounded by a six foot block wall fence. There was  a courtyard inside the front doors with a large spa. I noticed some odd  shaped animal tracks around the edge of the spa. That night all hell  broke loose with their spa party. The next morning they were having  Mimosa's in my orange tree, and breaking branches in my huge patio tree  doing their thing! They were both *huge*, much bigger than the ones  pictured.That went on for days. They scared the heck out of me being  newly alone and I was sure glad when they left before the babies  came.



I think they have to learn aggression from their  parents. I adopted a stray cat for a while and he'd jump right into the  middle of the raccoons. The kits would scatter, but their mothers would  just ignore the cat.

Now in Seattle, the raccoons there are  really fierce. They're really a problem on that side of the water  because they're always so hungry. They pack up in groups of 20 or more  and have been known to attack cats, small dogs, and people. I'd be  afraid of the raccoons over there.

I love seeing the pictures of the animals here! Tetley looks like a big horse. How many hands is he?


----------



## Cheryl J

Love the pet pics!  Mad, Tetley is a beauty and you're lookin' good yourself. 

xshainax, welcome and thanks for sharing your pics of Nami.  She's sooo cute! 

RR...love the raccoon pics.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dang, I'm such a sap.  A HS friend had to put her 17 year old cat down due to cancer.  I can't stop crying, even though I've never even met the cat.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw, the link takes me to my Outlook page...can't see Tetley.



Me too.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Dang, I'm such a sap.  A HS friend had to put her 17 year old cat down due to cancer.  I can't stop crying, even though I've never even met the cat.



I have been worried about Beagle all day and I haven't met him either. It happens to those of us who are animal lovers. I get so upset when I see Dr. Po have to put someone's pet down.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Me too.


Here you go:


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I have been worried about Beagle all day and I haven't met him either. It happens to those of us who are animal lovers. I get so upset when I see Dr. Po have to put someone's pet down.




Thanks Addie.  Beagle should be fine.  She's old, but feisty, like we are!  All the big male dogs in the neighborhood are terrified of my little 22 pound monster.  Unless she knew them from puppyhood, she bullies them mercilessly.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I had a great fear today that I had been "gifted" with a flea and tick ridden, old, neurotic Pomeranian.  I was wrong.  The owner called me on my cell almost 2 hrs after I close.  I had called her several times and left messages and never heard back.  

I told her about the fleas and ticks and told her that I'd left a card on the counter that said she needed Nexgard for the poor little thing.  I told her that I'd set the dog up in a large cage with food and water.  I told her where the secret key was hidden and to leave her check on the counter, take the dog, and lock back up.  I can get away with doing that in this one horse town.

I have 8 dogs already and they are all getting old.  I never turn down a dog sent to me by fate but I thanked God that I wasn't gifted with on old neurotic Pom.


----------



## Addie

So Dawg, any word on that lump? Inquiring minds want to know the latest news on our Beagle.


----------



## Dawgluver

She goes in tomorrow morning.  No food after 8 pm tonight, which will perplex her tomorrow after her morning walk, but in at 8 am, then they will extract the broken tooth and dig out the subcutaneous tumor.  It's about the size of a large grape, but firm, not squishy as fatty lipomas usually are.  It doesn't sound like the vets are too concerned.

I have no idea how she broke her canine tooth.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> She goes in tomorrow morning.  No food after 8 pm tonight, which will perplex her tomorrow after her morning walk, but in at 8 am, then they will extract the broken tooth and dig out the subcutaneous tumor.  It's about the size of a large grape, but firm, not squishy, as fatty lipomas usually are.  It doesn't sound like the vets are too concerned.
> 
> I have no idea how she broke her canine tooth.


Getting her teeth cleaned while she is under?


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes.  I should have waited to get her nails clipped, they do it for free when she's under, but I paid for it yesterday, not knowing she was going to have surgery.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Yes.  I should have waited to get her nails clipped, they do it for free when she's under, but I paid for it yesterday, not knowing she was going to have surgery.


Bummer


----------



## Addie

One thing for sure. They will give him a really thorough looking over while she is under.


----------



## LPBeier

We had a scare a couple of weeks ago with Monkey. She wasn't eating, was hiding and sleeping all the time, so not like our little brat cat. I took her to the Vet, and he said her white cell count was out so he did some follow-up tests for Feline Leukemia and FIV (Feline Aids). The "snap test" showed positive for FIV. This meant her immune system was totally compromised, and she would have to be an indoor cat from now on. There was a whole list of things to do/not do to give her a fairly normal life. We paid an extra $115 to have another test done at the lab. The first one can give a false positive but the second one is conclusive. It took over a week of dealing with Monkey not able to go outside, getting her medicine into her, making sure she ate and drank before the phone rang and the vet tech was on the other line. At that very moment, Monkey was driving me crazy wanting out. When the tech said the test was definitely negative, I threw the back door open and let her go! 

So she had an infection, but the antibiotic worked to fix it. We still have to watch her for any symptoms but on the whole, she comes and goes as she pleases. She has all her outdoor shots, so that is a relief.

Violet is showing her age (12). She will be outside the room you are in and howl/whine because she is all alone. Her back end is losing the muscle tone that has been holding her hip joints together all these years. I take her for a second walk (TB takes her in the mornings) in the afternoon/early evening just to get both of our bodies moving more. We are positive she is going deaf and maybe a little blind as well. It is heartbreaking to see her like this because she is so special.


----------



## Dawgluver

The Beagle has landed.  She's really groggy, and not at all hungry, but she's home.  The clinic told me she's their favorite beagle, never a complaint from her.  Broken tooth root extraction and tumor removal both went smoothly.  They'll send the tumor samples in for analysis.  My poor baby is just exhausted!

Glad things worked out for you and Monkey, LP!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> The Beagle has landed.  She's really groggy, and not at all hungry, but she's home.  The clinic told me she's their favorite beagle, never a complaint from her.  Broken tooth root extraction and tumor removal both went smoothly.  They'll send the tumor samples in for analysis.  My poor baby is just exhausted!
> 
> Glad things worked out for you and Monkey, LP!



What a Good Beagle Boy! How is Beagle's Mommy doing though?


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> What a Good Beagle Boy! How is Beagle's Mommy doing though?




DH and I didn't like the idea of bringing our little girl in, but she seems to be fine now after a post-op nap.  No appetite yet.  She did go to one of her favorite windows to peruse her kingdom.

I'm keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...he said her white cell count was out so he did some follow-up tests for Feline Leukemia and FIV (Feline Aids). The "snap test" showed positive for FIV... We paid an extra $115 to have another test done at the lab. The first one can give a false positive ...When the tech said the test was definitely negative, I threw the back door open and let her go...


Glad to hear that Monkey doesn't have feline leukemia, but sad at your news regarding Violet. It's hard to see pets and humans age less than gracefully. I hope you and TB still have good times with her.



Dawgluver said:


> The Beagle has landed...


Yay, Beagle! Before you know it, she'll be running around driving you nuts again. I hope the tissue tests come back clean.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Glad to hear that Monkey doesn't have feline leukemia, but sad at your news regarding Violet. It's hard to see pets and humans age less than gracefully. I hope you and TB still have good times with her.
> 
> 
> Yay, Beagle! Before you know it, she'll be running around driving you nuts again. I hope the tissue tests come back clean.



I have always thought of Beagle being a male. My apologies. 
And one for Beagle.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, shouldn't you be apologizing to Beagle?  Or at least to her slave-and-mistress *Dawg*.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, shouldn't you be apologizing to Beagle?  Or at least to her slave-and-mistress *Dawg*.



Oh dear. I seem to be getting in deeper and deeper. I am so sorry Beagle. I hope you feel like yourself tomorrow. And go easy on your slave. She really loves you from head to toe.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Oh dear. I seem to be getting in deeper and deeper. I am so sorry Beagle. I hope you feel like yourself tomorrow. And go easy on your slave. She really loves you from head to toe.




Beagle forgives you, Addie.  She appreciates all the well wishes.

She ate a bit of soft food, and is resting comfortably.  I'll give her a pain pill shortly, though she doesn't seem to be in pain.  I don't think I'll put her through something like this again, she's getting too old.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome home Beagle, soon you'll be chasing Bunnies.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcome home Beagle, soon you'll be chasing Bunnies.




Thanks PF, she already is!  Beagle's resilliance is unbelievable.  She hops up into her couches, we took her for half a long walk today, and she definitely likes her soft lamb and rice food as it comes with gravy.  Her incision doesn't seem to bother her at all, despite it having industrial-looking staples.  I'm giving her the Rimadil pain pills as instructed, but I'm not sure she needs them, other than they're beef flavored and she likes the taste.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

As long as she's active, I wouldn't worry about the pain med, *Dawg*. When LittleBit was on them  she was very lethargic. To the point of not eating lethargic, and she needed her nutrition, too. I ended up weaning her off of them before the supply was used up.

Watch that incision. Our niece's Weinheimer just had surgery and has had to go back to the vet twice because she keeps popping the staples. Then again, even on her best day, Beagle probably still can't be anywhere near as energetic as one of our niece's Weims.


----------



## Dawgluver

I hear ya on the staples, CG.  We now have a Franken-beagle.  Those staples are ugly, and I would think they would hurt.  But they're in a low-action area, so don't seem to bother her.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle forgives you, Addie.  She appreciates all the well wishes.
> 
> She ate a bit of soft food, and is resting comfortably.  I'll give her a pain pill shortly, though she doesn't seem to be in pain.  I don't think I'll put her through something like this again, she's getting too old.



I am glad Beagle forgives me. I hate to even think of "that" day Dawg.


----------



## medtran49

Glad to hear Beagle is doing well. 

They apparently just do not feel pain like we do.  When my Dad's cat had the ktitens, 2+ years now, it was decided to get mama cat fixed ASAP so we waited until all but 1 of the kittens were more or less weaned.  we had 1 problem kitten that didn't want to stop nursing, my Mindy, but off mama went anyway to the vet for an overnight visit.  As soon as she got back, Mindy went back to nursing; in fact, they all did for a couple of times, mama being gone was traumatic for the kittens, and mama didn't appear to be bothered at all by the kneading on her belly while they were nursing.  Don't know about the rest of you ladies that have had a hysterectomy or gents witih some kind of abdominal surgery, but I sure didn't want anybody kneading on my belly after mine or bouncing off of it like they did once they got her to play with them.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> Glad to hear Beagle is doing well.
> 
> They apparently just do not feel pain like we do.  When my Dad's cat had the ktitens, 2+ years now, it was decided to get mama cat fixed ASAP so we waited until all but 1 of the kittens were more or less weaned.  we had 1 problem kitten that didn't want to stop nursing, my Mindy, but off mama went anyway to the vet for an overnight visit.  As soon as she got back, Mindy went back to nursing; in fact, they all did for a couple of times, mama being gone was traumatic for the kittens, and mama didn't appear to be bothered at all by the kneading on her belly while they were nursing.  Don't know about the rest of you ladies that have had a hysterectomy or gents witih some kind of abdominal surgery, but I sure didn't want anybody kneading on my belly after mine or bouncing off of it like they did once they got her to play with them.



It just hurts my sensibilities to even think of someone touching my tummy after my hysterectomy. And coughing? Don't even mention that. Pillow or no pillow. 

When I worked at the old hospital in Revere, if I had no babies in the nursery, I would go on the floor. The day after their surgery, we wanted to get the patients up as soon as possible. Or for any abdominal surgery. I always made it a point to work with the male patients. I would go in, with a cheery "Good Morning" I would throw back the blankets before they could grab them. "Time to get up!" Being male and in very short hospital gowns, they didn't know whether to try and reach the blanket or cover themselves with their hands. Then I would always get the "Are you crazy? I just had life threatening surgery yesterday!" I gave them a choice. Either work with me and get up now, or I will bounce and shake your bed every time I pass it. They got the picture real quick. We started with a ten minute leg dangle and then a very gentle slide off the edge of the bed. Stand there for a few minutes and then try to take a few steps. Each try showed improvement with more and more steps. This was practiced several times throughout the shift. By the next day they were ready and eager to go home. (Probably to get away from that mean lady.) And I was back in my newborn nursery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

In this day and time that approach would be shot down in two seconds...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In this day and time that approach would be shot down in two seconds...



I agree with you. When I had my gastro surgery, I didn't get out of bed for the first ten days. It took me a loooong time to heal. I ended up with complications.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawg, the big bummer about not being here very often is that I miss out on things. I reported about my fur-kid woes but totally missed what you are going through with Beagle. I am glad she is doing "okay" and send hugs and love to both of you.

And thanks to all who have given good wishes for Violet and Monkey. It looks like we will be taking Violet to the vet tomorrow. I was up with kidney stone pain last night and heard her whimpering in her sleep. This morning she didn't eat and her back end is buckling more than ever.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, LP.  Oh dear, poor Violet.  Hope they can do something to help her.  

And sure hope you can get rid of that kidney stone!  From what I understand, the pain is horrible.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Dawg, the big bummer about not being here very often is that I miss out on things. I reported about my fur-kid woes but totally missed what you are going through with Beagle. I am glad she is doing "okay" and send hugs and love to both of you.
> 
> And thanks to all who have given good wishes for Violet and Monkey. It looks like we will be taking Violet to the vet tomorrow. I was up with kidney stone pain last night and heard her whimpering in her sleep. This morning she didn't eat and her back end is buckling more than ever.



I hope Violet  and the Vet can work things out.  As for Monkey, she would be the one to get a false positive...almost used one of her 9 lives.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I took the nearly fully-recovered Beagle on a half long walk (those ugly Franken-staples, yuck), and walked by a subdivision house that keeps racing greyhounds in separate little kennels outside.  When they hear us coming, they start to bark and whine.  Of course I have to go and pat the girls.  They are the sweetest dogs, even though Beagle doesn't think so and refuses to go see them.  Today, instead of two, there were three greyhounds, so I had to introduce myself to the newcomers and pat and talk to all.  Wish I had a camera with me, one was a brindle, and another was a gorgeous three layered shades of gray and black.  And then there was the sweet little tan girl.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle got to eat a part of a formerly live mole.  DH had her out on her retractable leash, and she dug a couple times in one spot, and came up with a live mole!  By the time DH got to her, she'd already consumed part of it.  DH was horrified, thinking she'd get sick.  I don't think so.  I'm proud of my little hunter, apparently we haven't been using her to the best of her capabilities.  I have a mole hunter!  And to think, all those wasted years using mole traps.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle got to eat a part of a formerly live mole.  DH had her out on her retractable leash, and she dug a couple times in one spot, and came up with a live mole!  By the time DH got to her, she'd already consumed part of it.  DH was horrified, thinking she'd get sick.  I don't think so.  I'm proud of my little hunter, apparently we haven't been using her to the best of her capabilities.  I have a mole hunter!  And to think, all those wasted years using mole traps.


I hope your neighbours don't use poison on moles in their yards. That would be my only concern.

And yay mighty hunter Beagle!


----------



## jd_1138

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle got to eat a part of a formerly live mole.  DH had her out on her retractable leash, and she dug a couple times in one spot, and came up with a live mole!  By the time DH got to her, she'd already consumed part of it.  DH was horrified, thinking she'd get sick.  I don't think so.  I'm proud of my little hunter, apparently we haven't been using her to the best of her capabilities.  I have a mole hunter!  And to think, all those wasted years using mole traps.



My mom moved in with my sister for a couple of months, and my mom's little Yorkie went rat hunting.    Our cute little Brianna nabbed about 3 or 4 rats.  Terriers used to be used on ships as "ratters" especially Jack Russell's and Rat Terriers.

My nephew called her "killer"!


----------



## Dawgluver

jd_1138 said:


> My mom moved in with my sister for a couple of months, and my mom's little Yorkie went rat hunting.    Our cute little Brianna nabbed about 3 or 4 rats.  Terriers used to be used on ships as "ratters" especially Jack Russell's and Rat Terriers.
> 
> 
> 
> My nephew called her "killer"!




  And Brianna said they were delicious!  What an adorable little killer!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yay Beagle!!!  I saw a couple of Beagle sized bunnies this afternoon in front of Mom & Dad's house.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yay Beagle!!!  I saw a couple of Beagle sized bunnies this afternoon in front of Mom & Dad's house.




Beagle says thank you, Taxy and PF.  She was much more efficient than a former neighbor's Newfoundlander.  Bear always got his moles, but he left huge craters in the yard.


----------



## Addie

Beagle has done Mommy and Daddy real proud. Congrats Beagle!


----------



## Cheryl J

Good for you, Beag!!  
JD....your little Brianna is a cutie!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle got to eat a part of a formerly live mole...DH was horrified, thinking she'd get sick...


Horrified thinking she would get sick? Or horrified because he saw that she had eaten half of a mole?

I think if you can't find rubber snakes to pack into DH's lunch, perhaps you can find a stuffed mole doll.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

or any random stuffed animal that looks chewed in half...


----------



## medtran49

We have curlytailed lizards Curlytail Lizard - Florida eco travel guide where we live now.  They seem to be fairly smart for lizards and quickly learn whether or not you are a friend.  A friend of ours who used to live further east had them trained to come up to the large white box God (his fridge) and gather around it at feeding time.  It was so funny, a bunch of them would gather right in front of his fridge and just stare up at it like they were worshiping it.  He kept his house open most of the time, real laid back guy.  

Craig has been buying mealworms and feeding them, has 1 that runs right up to him.  In fact, he has to be careful if he's out grilling because she (we think) will get underfoot.  Wouldn't be surprised if he gets her to take from his hand soon.  She's about 7-8 inches with an uncurled tail. Anyway, she sits outside and waits for him to come out and feed her.  He's also been feeding the anole that's out there and even it is getting pretty brave about being close to people.  Only thing is that's the way we take the dogs out too and the lizards are getting way too brave and I'm afraid we are going to have a "mole" incident with the lizards, especially the curlytail because she's big enough for the pugs to notice (and she's getting fat and sassy with all the mealworms she's getting) and they go running for her.  Thought Strider had her for sure the other day but she managed to scuttle away just in time.  

I'd have been horrified too about the mole, both for the eating it and for what eating it might do to Beagle.  But glad she's feeling better enough to go mole hunting.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle appreciates all the congrats.  She's quite proud of herself.

Sounds like you've got quite the lizard circus there, Med!


----------



## CraigC

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle appreciates all the congrats.  She's quite proud of herself.
> 
> Sounds like you've got quite the lizard circus there, Med!



Ha! The southern part of Florida, coast to coast, has quite the breeding populations of exotic lizards. Iguanas are everywhere. Good thing they are vegetarians. Then there are the omnivorous tegus and carnivorous Nile monitors. Thank you so much hurricane Andrew.


----------



## RPCookin

CraigC said:


> Ha! The southern part of Florida, coast to coast, has quite the breeding populations of exotic lizards. Iguanas are everywhere. Good thing they are vegetarians. Then there are the omnivorous tegus and *carnivorous Nile monitors*. Thank you so much hurricane Andrew.



You mean sort of like this guy that strolled by our safari jeep in Botswana?  He was at least 6 feet long


----------



## Kayelle

I freely admit to being a reptile weenie, although I like those with a shell. When I saw those curly tail lizards running in packs I freaked out* Med*! Groan, the stuff of my nightmares!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I freely admit to being a reptile weenie, although I like those with a shell. When I saw those curly tail lizards running in packs I freaked out* Med*! Groan, the stuff of my nightmares!!




Oh, c'mon now, Kay!  They're cute!  Sure hope they're not feasting on the native FL anoles.  Komodo dragons and other monitor lizards, not so cute.

I love the little geckos we see when we're in the tropics, they're good house guests.  Iguanas all over down there too, some in beautiful colors, it might have been Caymen where we saw the most brilliant blue iguanas.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have skinks living under the raised bed next to the patio. One of our cats caught one last weekend. They shed their tails to get away. DH went to take it from the cat and suddenly had nothing but a squirming tail in his hand  He thought it was cool


----------



## Dawgluver

Is that one of your resident skinks, GG?  Beautiful!


----------



## GotGarlic

No, not one of ours, but this is what they look like. The buggers are *fast*! They run into little gaps in the stone face of the raised garden when they're startled.


----------



## jd_1138

Cheryl J said:


> Good for you, Beag!!
> JD....your little Brianna is a cutie!



Thanks.  Brianna actually belongs to my mom, though, but I love her too.  My mom also has a little Pug -- a male named Max.  Max is so ugly he's cute, and when I am over there visiting and preparing dinner, Max wants to be right by me.  So when I'm at the counter chopping veggies or something, Max is laying on my feet (shoeless feet).

He's a cute little dude.  I love him a lot.  My mom lives in a town that is very dog friendly.  Most stores allow you to bring your dogs inside.  I take him to the local hardware store with me.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I went on our noon walk with Beagle.  We had to say goodbye to our good friend, Charlie.  He's 12, a beautiful brindle mastiff mix, but has gone from 90 lbs to 40.  He's skin and bones.  He no longer eats much, and the vet can't find anything wrong with his organs.  The owners will have him put down later this week.  I'll miss him, very sweet boy, and he's one of the few big male dogs that Beagle likes.


----------



## CakePoet

When this  thread was started I had a cat, she has been gone for 5 years now.  I miss her dearly.   She was the most human cat I ever met,  would have long talks with you,  yell at you, just sit next to you and some times cuddles. She was also the meanest   bossiest cat I have met.   One her favorite thing to do to my ex was  hiding behind him when he was playing computer games  and when the music went more intense or the action on the screen, she would put a cold nose in nape of the neck or a paw on hi shoulder and scare the living daylight out of him.  She did this a lot and you could just her smugness after ward.  He started bribing her with her favorite candies so she wouldnt do to him and it work. The cat trained him well. I do miss her, she was so much fun and so much evil in one cat.  She got to be 14 years old, a good age for a mix breed of persian, siamese , short haired Swedih cat .  No long coat, just fluff and  a petite cat with petite face , looked more like a tonkinese or a 1920 Siamese  but fluffy and black.


----------



## LPBeier

DL, I am sorry to hear about Charlie. Our neighbour just lost one of her dogs and Violet can't figure out why she only walks one now. It is very sad.

Speaking of Violet, she is getting very whiny and needy. We will leave a room that she is in sleeping and she will all of a sudden start whining. We call her but while I know she hears, it is like she doesn't understand. Or she will be right beside us and she whines for cuddles. The doctor says that while her arthritis is progressing in the back legs, she still has enough muscle that she isn't lame. He has her on the maximum doses of medication but we worry she is in pain (I can totally relate to that one) and is crying out for us to help her. I am worried we may have to make a decision a lot sooner than we expected. Though, she is 12 and for her size that is starting to get old.

Monkey is still the brat cat but is becoming the talk of the neighbourhood! I have started taking Violet on a second walk (TB takes her before he goes to work on a long one) just before dinner. Monkey has started following us. There is construction going on and the workers think it is hilarious. The kids love it. She just started doing it totally on her own. If we get our of her site she meows at the top of her lungs.

You are not supposed to let your cats out her but I told the manager that as soon as there is a formal complaint about my cat and/or the other people are made to keep their cats in, I will keep Monkey inside. She actually comes inside to use her litter and then goes back out if allowed. And there is about a dozen feral living around here with some people feeding them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, LP, poor Violet.  

Monkey is hilarious!  We had a cat who adopted us years ago, we named him Chester.  Chester would follow us around outside like a dog.  Watching him follow DH was hilarious, it was like he was on a leash.  His tail was at least three times the length of his body.  I gave him to a friend out of town who'd just lost her cat, but Chester was a free spirit.  He was an outdoor cat.  She kept getting tickets for Chester being loose.

CP, I totally understand "human-like" cats.  I had two when I was in college, and they both knew their names, and would come when called.  My dad despised cats, so they would go in through his jacket, and poke their heads out the sleeves.  He was not happy.


----------



## CakePoet

Oh my cat had a name for me, people realized that she was calling for me and no one else. She used to say, MawMaw, when she wanted me to come or needed help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Charlie, I send his parents my best wishes and thoughts.

Smudge is 17 this year, Latté is 16...Django turned one in August.  Both girls still run and chase Django around the house.  Smudge is having litter issues, she has chosen the hallway for elimination.  I think I may need to get her a shorter litter box.  Latté is still my cuddler.  Django is like a ball in a pinball game, never stops.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, PF.

Beagle is 12.  Her tumor was cancerous, fibrosarcoma, but I won't let them carve any more pieces out of her.  We're done.

A strange cancer, chemo and radiation don't work on it.  Apparently quite common in both cats and dogs, but there's not much they can do about it, other than keep carving pieces out.  It doesn't metastasize.  Weird.

She still acts like a puppy.  Once she starts having cognitive issues, we may have to have the talk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I agree, as long as she is still having fun.  I could ship her a crate of bunnies...


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, PF.
> 
> Beagle is 12.  Her tumor was cancerous, fibrosarcoma, but I won't let them carve any more pieces out of her.  We're done.
> 
> A strange cancer, chemo and radiation don't work on it.  Apparently quite common in both cats and dogs, but there's not much they can do about it, other than keep carving pieces out.  It doesn't metastasize.  Weird.
> 
> She still acts like a puppy.  Once she starts having cognitive issues, we may have to have the talk.


Aw, poor Beagle. Is the tumour at the site of one of her vaccine injections?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Aw, poor Beagle. Is the tumour at the site of one of her vaccine injections?




No.  Apparently cats get fibrosarcoma tumors at the vac site, but not dogs.  At least according to her vet. It was on her chest.

I'm not putting her through any more invasive procedures, including teeth cleaning.  She'll get yearly vaccines, her heartworm tabs, Frontline, and that's enough.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> No.  Apparently cats get fibrosarcoma tumors at the vac site, but not dogs.  At least according to her vet. It was on her chest.
> 
> I'm not putting her through any more invasive procedures, including teeth cleaning.  She'll get yearly vaccines, her heartworm tabs, Frontline, and that's enough.


It can be other sarcomas too. And some dogs get it as well, though it is more common in cats. I don't blame you for not putting her through any of the really unpleasant procedures. Quality of life is more important.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I agree, as long as she is still having fun.  I could ship her a crate of bunnies...




Oh please!  No bunnies!  We have more than enough!  Keeps her busy, along with the various and sundry other wildlife.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Django is like a ball in a pinball game, never stops.



PF, that is a wonderful description. We always say Monkey is training for the Catolympics as she races around, jumping onto and over things. Only problem is with her being black, I don't see her well at night and have almost tripped several times  - she races by you so fast. I love the name, Django!



Dawgluver said:


> Beagle is 12.  Her tumor was cancerous, fibrosarcoma, but I won't let them carve any more pieces out of her.  We're done. She still acts like a puppy.  Once she starts having cognitive issues, we may have to have the talk.



DG, I am so sorry to hear of Beagle's problems. We went through something similar with our Joie. He had something in his lung. They said they could operate but it wouldn't  necessarily stop it. They were right. I will keep you and Beagle in my thoughts and prayers.

I think Monkey has had her last trip outside. I just had a woman complain because Monkey goes in her yard, does her business and chases birds. First of all, as I said, Monkey does all her business in her litter box and she may chase birds but she has only ever "caught" one that I know of and it was already dead. I would rather keep her in anyway but I can't wait until we move that these animals can have more freedom. It may take 4 months to sell our place and while we have found where we want to live, we have to sell first.  We are hoping there will be suitable units available when we are ready or we will be moving in with family LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

Our friend Charlie went to the vet at 4 pm today to be put down.  RIP, sweet Charlie.  When we were patting him for the last time on our noon walk, DH managed to step in some Charlie poo.  We didn't care, DH wiped it off on another neighbor's lawn.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Our friend Charlie went to the vet at 4 pm today to be put down.  RIP, sweet Charlie.  When we were patting him for the last time on our noon walk, DH managed to step in some Charlie poo.  We didn't care, DH wiped it off on another neighbor's lawn.



How sad Dawg. I hope Beagle doesn't have a difficult time adjusting to not seeing Charlie anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> How sad Dawg. I hope Beagle doesn't have a difficult time adjusting to not seeing Charlie anymore.




Thanks Addie.  Beagle probably won't be too disconcerted, though she'll look around and wonder.  DH and I, not so much.  We'll miss that big goofy dog who always greeted us.  He always had to wait for us when we were spotted from the highway.  He would stand  in the middle of the road by his house waiting for us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

RIP goofy dog Charlie, he's better off over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Dawgluver

I held it together today, DH was the one crying when we patted goofy Charlie for the last time.  Thankfully I had an extra kleenex in my pocket.  I'll have to send Charlie's parents a card.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Our friend Charlie went to the vet at 4 pm today to be put down.  RIP, sweet Charlie.  When we were patting him for the last time on our noon walk, DH managed to step in some Charlie poo.  We didn't care, DH wiped it off on another neighbor's lawn.


 Sorry about Charlie. Losing furry friends is worse than losing human friends sometimes. ~ Maybe DH could have preserved that Charlie-poo and made a plaque for it to give to Charlie's people. Or not.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, CG. And I agree, sometimes it does seem worse than losing human people.  Didn't want to equate it, but it makes sense to me.  Seeing poor Charlie losing so much weight and staring off, after knowing him as such a vital guy was hard.  His owners are having a much tougher time.

12 is old for a big dog, and he had hip surgery.  He was a sweety.  We'll miss him. The walks won't be the same anymore.


----------



## RPCookin

It's hard to even read about a loved pet developing the difficulties that come as they get old.  I still think often of our Bailey, who passed 10 years ago.  He was the sweetest, most loving dog, but had we known we'd have named him Houdini instead of Bailey, because he was an amazingly accomplished and creative escape artist.  We had a multi year battle trying to keep him in the 6 x 6 x 16 run while we were at work.  Only dog I ever knew who could climb up the wall of a 6 foot kennel and hang there while tearing open a hole in the chain link fabric that I roofed the kennel with to keep him from going over the top.  I had to finally triple layer the roof on both ends, and put sheet metal 3 feet high all the way around on the lower walls, double layer chain link on the floor over 3/4" plywood.  Ultimately I won the battle, but sometimes I think it was just because he got too old to carry on the war.

He was a shelter adoption - a golden retriever/white German shepherd mix.  A beautiful dog and loving friend.  We were without a dog for the next 8 years until we adopted Miley 2 years ago this coming January.

Here's a photo of Bailey (so named because my wife thought he was the color of Bailey's Irish Creme.)


----------



## GotGarlic

Aw, RP, Bailey is beautiful  He looks like a real sweetheart 

Dawg, I'm sorry about your buddy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bailey, beautiful dog, Rick!


----------



## LPBeier

DL, I am so sorry to hear about Charlie. But I agree with PF that he is now at Rainbow Bridge without a care in the world. I know my Joie will be happy to have a new friend. {{{{{Dawgluver}}}}}


----------



## dragnlaw

*Dawgluver*


----------



## Dawgluver

Aww, thanks guys!

Rick, what a beautiful dog was Bailey.  So fuzzy and huggable!


----------



## RPCookin

Dawgluver said:


> Aww, thanks guys!
> 
> Rick, what a beautiful dog was Bailey.  So fuzzy and huggable!



He was fuzzy... keeping up with the doghair around the house was an endless chore.  Even between cleanings I could go around daily and pick up balls of fur in the corners and crannies along the baseboards.  He had a heavy undercoat and loved playing in the snow.


----------



## dragnlaw

Rick, I fully sympathize with you!  My son had a Saarloose Wolfhound, the other a German Shepherd and I a yellow lab- when my sons had their houses up for sale...  guess who babysat.  Furball city mama!


----------



## Dawgluver

We've always lived in a sea of dog hair too.  The worst was when I had two cockers and a dalmation.  The dal was actually the worst for shedding.  I wore a lot of black for work, and dal's hair, being short and coarse, just kind of "knits" itself into your clothes.  Black clothing was the perfect canvas.

Beagle also does her part with shedding, and freely distributes hair everywhere.


----------



## dragnlaw

While shopping with my daughter, trying to pick up some lounge pants for around the house - I had to reject 95% of them as to attractive to cat and dog hair!


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> We've always lived in a sea of dog hair too.  The worst was when I had two cockers and a dalmation.  The dal was actually the worst for shedding.  I wore a lot of black for work, and dal's hair, being short and coarse, just kind of "knits" itself into your clothes.  Black clothing was the perfect canvas.
> 
> Beagle also does her part with shedding, and freely distributes hair everywhere.



Try pug hair.  It works itself into EVERYTHING.  We had an American Eskimo and thought his hair was bad.  Unh, unh, pug hair beat his down easily.


----------



## Dawgluver

medtran49 said:


> Try pug hair.  It works itself into EVERYTHING.  We had an American Eskimo and thought his hair was bad.  Unh, unh, pug hair beat his down easily.




Yeah, long soft dog or cat hair can be swept up.  Short, coarse dog hair becomes a part of your clothing and furniture!


----------



## CWS4322

So sorry, DL, for your friends' loss. My Dad's loyal companion is on her last legs...I am not looking forward to life with Dad without his "baby dog."


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, CWS.  Sorry to hear about your dad's pup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> Try pug hair. It works itself into EVERYTHING. We had an American Eskimo and thought his hair was bad. Unh, unh, pug hair beat his down easily.


 
Chihuahua hair...very short and in everything.  I only had Patrón to the house about 4 times and I still have Chihuahua hair in blankets, and funrniture.


----------



## LPBeier

Violet's hair is bad too. TB has to keep a lint brush at the door for his uniform. Even if he puts it on just before he leaves for work he still finds hair on himself.


----------



## Dawgluver

I always kept rolls of masking tape at my schools for dog hair removal.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bella and Arwen warming their butts on the radiator while waiting for Snowmageddon 2016 to start. I took this yesterday. We have several inches of snow now. And Jim Cantore is in town!


----------



## medtran49

Very pretty kitties, but they don't look happy about having their picture taken.  The one on the left looks like our DD's Majik.


----------



## GotGarlic

They hate being disturbed lol Arwen was looking out the window and I had to nudge her to get her to look at the camera. Or they just want belly rubs


----------



## Cheryl J

....or maybe they just remembered it's Snowmageddon 201*7*...

Pretty kitties, GG.


----------



## taxlady

Yes, those kitties really are very pretty.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> ....or maybe they just remembered it's Snowmageddon 201*7*...
> 
> Pretty kitties, GG.



Ah, Cheryl! Whoops! 

Thank you


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Yes, those kitties really are very pretty.



Thank you, TL. They are a couple of sweeties  Arwen is sleeping at my feet right now.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Ah, Cheryl! Whoops!
> 
> Thank you


 
I wrote a check to the yard maintenance guys yesterday and had to correct the year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I faxed a medication request with the wrong year...fixt now...duh!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...And Jim Cantore is in town!...


According to a favorite author of mine (Donna Andrews), NO good thing comes from a visit by THE Jim Cantore.  When he showed up in Reston, VA, one time, she could not believe the evil weather he brought with him!


----------



## tinlizzie

Post-Christmas comment from the sole housecat, name of Moe.

"Did you hear me ask for a new bed?  Huh?  Did you?"


----------



## msmofet

tinlizzie said:


> Post-Christmas comment from the sole housecat, name of Moe.
> 
> "Did you hear me ask for a new bed?  Huh?  Did you?"



Cute!!

I have bought several cat beds. But an Amazon box, a kitchen bowl/roasting pan/pie plate etc. or paper/plastic grocery bag is preferred.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mine is doing the "Why did you wash the bedspread, it was just right!"

Cute picture Lizzie!


----------



## LPBeier

GG, they are beautiful cats!

Monkey is quite done with the snow and cold. She didn't even try to get outside Sunday. She will be happy to know that it has been raining all day and night and our snow should be gone by lunch.

Violet, on the other hand, will not be so pleased. She loves snow, even the heavy slushy kind. 

They are both flopped with me in the office - Monkey on TB's chair and Violet beside me on her mat. They don't like to leave me alone when I am up at night. I feel loved!


----------



## buckytom

I was dumping the pics from my phone to my desktop, so I figured I'd post pics of our cats.

They all have peculiar names  and stories thanks to my wife.

Up first, here is Sammy Davis Junior, Jr.  enjoying the heating blanket on the couch.
Sammy was a stray we picked up on vacation in Lancaster, Pa.. He seemed very eager to go home with us rather than live in a hotel parking lot, so we figured he was trying to escape the Amish mafia. Sort of like the opposite of the movie Witness. His real name is Samuel A. Yoder, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## buckytom

Next up, the Big Mush. Not that he is a big mush; he's actually kind of a big, whiny, mama's boy. He likes to sit in the center hall and meow loudly until someone pays attention to him, the he walks away.


----------



## buckytom

And finally, our 2 new boys - the twins: Ty-master, and Benjamin Franklin the 3rd (I think DW was smoking something when she came up with those names)




Here they are the day we brought them home from the shelter.


----------



## medtran49

buckytom said:


> Next up, the Big Mush. Not that he is a big mush; he's actually kind of a big, whiny, mama's boy. He likes to sit in the center hall and meow loudly until someone pays attention to him, the he walks away.


 

Our Mork is a slightly shorter-haired, less fluffy version of Big Mush.  He sort of does the same thing, especially in the middle of the night.  He's not the brightest lightbulb in the box and we think he gets lost and can't find everybody else, even though we are all usually in the bedroom, including his sister Mindy.  Either me or Craig will call out to him and he'll come running, jump on the bed, see that we are all there in the room and then he'll settle down somewhere and go back to sleep.  Those 2 cats had the same mother, but there is no freaking way they had the same father, polar opposities in personality, looks and smarts.


----------



## medtran49

Oh, meant to add Beautiful kitties and lovely DW!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wonderful cats, Bucky!

Django thinks he's a foot warmer, I need to get a recent pic of him.  The guy is HUGE.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> I was dumping the pics from my phone to my desktop, so I figured I'd post pics of our cats.
> 
> They all have peculiar names  and stories thanks to my wife.
> 
> Up first, here is Sammy Davis Junior, Jr.  enjoying the heating blanket on the couch.
> Sammy was a stray we picked up on vacation in Lancaster, Pa.. He seemed very eager to go home with us rather than live in a hotel parking lot, so we figured he was trying to escape the Amish mafia. Sort of like the opposite of the movie Witness. His real name is Samuel A. Yoder, but don't tell anyone.



Sweet cats, bucky. It looks like, um, you caught Sammy in the middle of something


----------



## CWS4322

2016 was a really, really bad year in my life, one I don't want to revisit any time soon. My GP wrote prescription so my "little guy" could be an emotional support animal. He is lap certified so he can sit on my lap during the flight, I have to hold him in his papoose during take-off and landings. I used to work in the tourist industry a long time ago--never liked take-offs and landings, holding my little guy makes the world of difference. And, I love the perks of being bumped to business or first class. However, my little guy is not a service dog and I would NEVER pass him off as such. I couldn't have made it through 2016 if I couldn't have taken him with me as an ESA. If you are allergic / sensitive to animals and are booking a flight in the US, tell the agent that. I had  a guy seated next to me on one flight who gave me a dirty look and said "I'm allergic to dogs." Me "Sorry." There was an open seat and he was able to move, but not my fault.  Usually I there isn't anyone beside us, but if there is, not my fault. ESAs can be cats, dogs, min. horses, ferrets, birds, etc. You have a sensitivity or allergy, don't expect the person with the ESA to accommodate you. Federal regulations (there are two) allow a person to fly with an ESA. The person has had to provide documentation 48-hours in advance and notification when booking the ticket. If you have a sensitivity or allergy, you can do the same. Just saying. I couldn't travel back and forth between ON and MN without my little guy.


----------



## taxlady

CWS, I'm so glad you have your little guy to help you get through all the stuff you have been dealing with. I had never heard about ESAs until you told us. Have you ever posted a picture of the little cutie pie?


----------



## taxlady

BT, thanks for the cat pix.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks med, PF, GG, and Taxy. 

med, DW would kill me if she knew I posted that.

GG, Sammy does always look guilty. Amish mafia, I'm tellin' ya.
Actually, he has FIV, so we have to go to great lengths to watch him around the other cats. No,fighting, not even play fighting. 

CWS, my sister just got a therapy dog for her youngest who is going through a lot of emotional stuff. I'm going to ask her if they can travel with him like you mentioned.
But a miniature horse on an airplane?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Loving the pet photos! Keep them coming, especially the kitty ones. We miss our kitty, but I've avowed to not get another one until we move back. By then Lovely will probably be talking us into shared custody of a dog! 

Your kitties are so cute, *bt*, but nowhere near as pretty as your DH. I'm going to guess that you might have married up...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Loving the pet photos! Keep them coming, especially the kitty ones. We miss our kitty, but I've avowed to not get another one until we move back. By then Lovely will probably be talking us into shared custody of a dog!
> 
> Your kitties are so cute, *bt*, but nowhere near as pretty as your DH. I'm going to guess that you might have married up...



Um... That's DW... Hee hee


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yeah, I guess I typed wrong.  This danged kink in my neck is making my brain all fuzzed. Couldn't turn my head too far to the left yesterday, today it's even less motion to the right. Maybe tomorrow I won't have any stiffness in my neck. At least the sides have been taking turns so far...


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> Thanks med, PF, GG, and Taxy.
> 
> med, DW would kill me if she knew I posted that.
> 
> GG, Sammy does always look guilty. Amish mafia, I'm tellin' ya.
> Actually, he has FIV, so we have to go to great lengths to watch him around the other cats. No,fighting, not even play fighting.
> 
> CWS, my sister just got a therapy dog for her youngest who is going through a lot of emotional stuff. I'm going to ask her if they can travel with him like you mentioned.
> But a miniature horse on an airplane?


The min horse has to wear a diaper.

This is a link re: the type letter that is needed to fly with an ESA.

Flying with an Emotional Support Animal OR a Psychiatric Service Dog | Service Dog Central


----------



## buckytom

I can understand a lap pet, but a horse? Diaper or not, anything on an aircraft has to be able to be secured.

I've been on flights where turbulence causes a lot of problems with anything not strapped down.


----------



## CWS4322

BT--pretty sure the doc could write the letter required so the dog could be in the cabin on flights. My little guy only weighs 7.5 lb so he is "lap approved (certified). I have to hold him in his papoose during take off and landing, but the rest of the time, he is draped across my lap sleeping. TL, you met Tucker!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> BT--pretty sure the doc could write the letter required so the dog could be in the cabin on flights. My little guy only weighs 7.5 lb so he is "lap approved (certified). I have to hold him in his papoose during take off and landing, but the rest of the time, he is draped across my lap sleeping. TL, you met Tucker!


Yes, I know I met Tucker. That was why I referred to him as your "little cutie pie".


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky, they are all good looking cats! 

Hey, we have a cat named Monkey and our dog has a stuffed Monkey she loves that we named...Kitty of course!


----------



## LPBeier

Here's several shots of our dear little Monkey - there isn't an "in" or an "on" that gets past her!


----------



## medtran49

She's absolutely gorgeous.  My DD would kill to have her.  She's always wanted an all black kitty with green eyes.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Medtran, she is a cutie and she knows it!


----------



## dragnlaw

New meaning for the expression Bird Dog...












She's a little too big to do that now...  at least I _think_ so.


----------



## dragnlaw

A couple of years ago the dogs discovered a bat in the fireplace...














Grimlock stayed in the front...  and Maya went to the back, waiting for Grimmy to chase it towards her...


----------



## buckytom

Is that birch you are burning?


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, LP. 

Pretty kitty there as well. Fully black cats are so cool. Is that a copier/fax that he is sitting on? Please tell me you hit scan...

dragn, I wish I could play with your dogs. Those are exactly the kind I want. We've been talking about adding a dog to the family, but the cats, birds, and turtle have to be considered.


----------



## dragnlaw

Bucky, I burned only hardwood.  That is just a piece of birch bark I found in the woods. I rolled it up and placed it there for the summer...  just for looks.  

Grimlock was a Saarlos Wolfhound.  He is no longer with me. (long sad story) But he could open any door...  and did.  He could lick anything off the counters he could reach...  and did.






He was not a hunter per se...  but he could decimate half my chicken flock in minutes...  and did.

He never showed any remorse for whatever he did...  but we all loved him like crazy.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> Thanks, LP.
> 
> Pretty kitty there as well. Fully black cats are so cool. Is that a copier/fax that he is sitting on? Please tell me you hit scan ......



I was thinking the same thing. Cats butt copying! ROTFLMbuttO!!


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> Thanks, LP.
> 
> Pretty kitty there as well. Fully black cats are so cool. Is that a copier/fax that he is sitting on? Please tell me you hit scan...





msmofet said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Cats butt copying! ROTFLMbuttO!!


Back in the '90s, I believe it was, there was a website that invited users to submit "cat scans". In some of the scans the kitties were wearing masks or goggles to protect their eyes from the light. I can't find it now, if it even exists anymore, but there is this on tumblr: The Cat Scan

That site either hosted or had a link to The Cat User's Manual, which I find hilarious. It has been updated. The original stopped right before the part about "[FONT=ariel, verdana, helvetica]Your New PC (Pussy Cat)"[/FONT]


----------



## Cheryl J

Loving the pets pics, *everyone!*  And yes, *Bucky*....your DW is a beauty for sure! 

*dragn*....love the pics of your dogs contemplating the bat in the fireplace!

*CWS*, I'm glad you get such much needed comfort from your little guy.  

*Taxy, *there are some pretty funny pics on that CatScan site!  LOL

*LP*, your Monkey and my Mr. Blackee Boo (lol) could be twins. Here's a random shot of him from a couple of weeks ago, on the recliner with me. He'll be 17 in August, but still acts like a kitten....chasing leaves in the back yard and racing across the lawn.   He is so funny - when I say "give me a high five, buddy", he waves his paw.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet pets, guys!  When I was in college, I had two pure black cats (thanks to my roommate, who then promptly got married and moved in with her husband).  I got to keep the cats.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our neighbor two doors up stopped by to drop off some of our mail left in their box. He had his daughter's dog with him. "Stanley" looks like a bigger version of the dog in the Cesar dog food commercials. He looks pretty much like this:







Stanley was having a great time, sniffing out random peanuts that have landed under Himself's recliner (bought him a bag of in-shell nuts a week ago and have been regretting it ever since...) and a coffee bean from under our coffee station. Up the steps, down the steps, running in circles from living room to kitchen to dinette to family room...and back to the living room to start all over again.  He was having a GREAT time! So were we.  I'm afraid Himself is considering a trip to the shelter sometime soon.  At least dogs like car rides better than cats, usually. But they sure aren't as cheap or easy to care for...


----------



## Addie

Love that picture of the Westie. My daughter and her son each have one. Out in the yard, hers sits and waits for the squirrels to run across the wires and then tries to chase them. The fact that they are as high as the top of the roof doesn't deter him from foolishness. 

My grandson's sits facing the fence. I think he is trying to figure how he can open that solid six foot fence that is on rollers. Goes nuts when another dog walks by on the other side.


----------



## LPBeier

*Cheryl*, Mr. Blackee Boo, is downright handsome! Monkey I think will always be my little baby no matter how old she gets. She loves to chase bugs (even imaginary ones) and hates catnip toys but will find the silliest things to turn into toys. The latest is a rather large blue elastic. It is hilarious to watch her with it.

*Bucky,* it is an HP all-in-one. I made this version of the pick for my blog awhile back.


----------



## buckytom

Lol, LP. I'm going to show my wife that. She'll get a kick put of it since we can't do anything in our house without a cat sitting on it right while we are in the middle of something.

And thanks, Cheryl. Boy, I got more compliments on my wife in the pets thread than the cats. I'm sure there's a good joke or two in there, but it will have to wait until Sunday.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our neighbor two doors up stopped by to drop off some of our mail left in their box. He had his daughter's dog with him. "Stanley" looks like a bigger version of the dog in the Cesar dog food commercials. He looks pretty much like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley was having a great time, sniffing out random peanuts that have landed under Himself's recliner (bought him a bag of in-shell nuts a week ago and have been regretting it ever since...) and a coffee bean from under our coffee station. Up the steps, down the steps, running in circles from living room to kitchen to dinette to family room...and back to the living room to start all over again.  He was having a GREAT time! So were we.  I'm afraid Himself is considering a trip to the shelter sometime soon.  At least dogs like car rides better than cats, usually. But they sure aren't as cheap or easy to care for...


A West Highland White Scottish terrier?


----------



## msmofet

Why is the Tag for this page egg?


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Why is the Tag for this page egg?


Good question.


----------



## CWS4322

That special little guy is now a 3-D key chain!!!! The lads printed him out for their Dad. So  frigging cute...wish I could print them (the lads) out and take them  back to MN with me!!!!


----------



## msmofet

Here are my babies. All recued from the streets and nasty neighbors.


----------



## medtran49

Beautiful kitties, love the grey toned one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet kitties, MsM!

I ran into a Siamese/Manx (tailess) at our hotel in DC.  She had the prettiest blue eyes, but was very skittish.  And she looked very pregnant.  I asked the front desk about her.  They feed her every day, but so far nobody has been able to catch her.  She'd come within five feet of me, but when I'd tried to pat her, she'd run under a parked car.


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGOSH....such beautiful little furbabies, MsM.  Thank you for rescuing them and giving them new homes.


----------



## taxlady

Love the furbabies MsM. If you have time, would you mind telling us each one's story please?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, look at the beautiful fur faces!  Thanks for sharing MsM.


----------



## msmofet

I think I may have posted their stories as they came into the family. I have the text and pictures saved. So I am doing a copy and paste.

2012 - Meet Georgie (male). Named so because he is so curious. 

We saved him from the people who live behind us. he would escape from their house every chance he could get and come by us. He was always hungry so we would feed him. Very loving and purrs so loud. They had a dog they would beat and would leave it outside in rain and cold. He was always crying. Finally the town took him away. They had a black cat that they kept in the house till he was about a year old (not a cute little kitten any more) then left him outside winter and summer. This baby was left outside on the first freezing night we had. I took him in and let him out in the morning. Then he showed up with greasy smelly crap poured on him in a straight line from the top of his head down his back to his tail. It smelled like some kind of cleaning fluid or some such thing. To exact to be an accident. He also had his whiskers cut to almost nothing and the fur on his tail shaved off except the last couple inches at the end. I said they don't deserve this sweet baby and took him in 3 1/2 weeks ago. They left the day of the hurricane (hurricane Sandy) and left the black cat to fend for himself. We couldn't catch him when we were trying to beat the flood water and haven't seen him since. He was a beautiful all black cat with a little spray of white on his bib. He is just about a year old. I hope he shows up soon or is safe in someone house. I will never give this baby back. BTW he was a baby of a stray cat that and they took him from the mother. I have no clue what happened to the mom but I think I have seen the dad. We think he is a mix of tabby and Maine coon. This baby sleeps under my chin at night. LOL I am allergic but a sucker for this little boy. Allegra is my best friend. LOL


----------



## msmofet

2013 - Meet Sugar (female). Named by my daughter.

We rescued Sugar from the same neighbors as Georgie. She had just lost 2 baby teeth. So we figure she was about the same age as Georgie was when we got him; about 2 - 3 months old. We took her in as soon as she escaped from the neighbors and before they could abuse her. She is still a very small petite kitty.

I can locate the folder my daughter has the pictures of Sugar in. So this is the only picture I have at the moment.


----------



## msmofet

2015 - Meet Angel (Named by the owner who abandoned her) and Sweet Pea (named by my daughter). Angel is Sweet Pea's mother. Both Female.

Angel was someone's kitty but she kept getting outside and the owner didn't want to get her fixed. When Angel got pregnant, the owner wouldn't let her in the house any more. So we fed her and took care of her. She is so sweet. She had one kitten outside (in my Iris patch) born on 7/27/15 and we took them both in when the kitten was a day old. 
Here are some pictures. BTW I can't seem to get them rotated right side up sorry.

































Angel Mama





Sweet Pea


----------



## Addie

Those names just seem to be so right for the both of them.


----------



## CWS4322

The little perfect travel companion has an "interview" at 6:00 p.m. to be a reading dog at the local library and grade school. Paws crossed! He would be a perfect dog for this program! Wish us well!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The little perfect travel companion has an "interview" at 6:00 p.m. to be a reading dog at the local library and grade school. Paws crossed! He would be a perfect dog for this program! Wish us well!



Prayers are on the way. Sounds like a lot of fun.    He must be some special puppy if he can read already. What grade is he in? You must be a very special teacher. I am telling Eggatha and the girls you have a new pet!


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> Those names just seem to be so right for the both of them.



Thank you Addie.


----------



## taxlady

Thank you MsM. Such great pix of very sweet kittehs. Kudos for rescuing these lovely fur friends.


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> 2015 - Meet Angel (Named by the owner who abandoned her) and Sweet Pea (named by my daughter). Angel is Sweet Pea's mother. Both Female.
> 
> Angel was someone's kitty but she kept getting outside and the owner didn't want to get her fixed. When Angel got pregnant, the owner wouldn't let her in the house any more. So we fed her and took care of her. She is so sweet. She had one kitten outside (in my Iris patch) born on 7/27/15 and we took them both in when the kitten was a day old.


Ms. M, both Angel and Sweet Pea are beautiful kitties. Thanks so much for sharing their story with us. That was so great of you and your family to take them in. I love the name "Sweet Pea", and both names suit their owners! They look very content.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you ladies. 

My DD chose the name Sweet Pea before she was born. It's a unisex name. Remember Popeye and Olive Oil's baby. I'm pretty sure it was a boy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you for sharing the stories behind the adoptions, MsM.  They are so lucky you stepped in to rescue them.


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you for sharing the stories behind the adoptions, MsM.  They are so lucky you stepped in to rescue them.



Thank you Cheryl. 

I think  they stepped in and adopted us.


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> Thank you Cheryl.
> 
> I think  they stepped in and adopted us.



Isn't that usually the way? I had no intentions of getting a cat (we had Violet and lost our other dog just a few months before). But when I walked into the vet's office for Violet's appt, this little flash of black climbed up the sides of the cage beside me and I was hooked!


----------



## Mad Cook

"Surely you don't expect me to get up to eat my dinner!"

It's a hard life being a horse. 

https://attachment.outlook.office.n...-b55e-64209daf27c5&owa=outlook.live.com&isc=1


----------



## Mad Cook

msmofet said:


> 2015 - Meet Angel (Named by the owner who abandoned her) and Sweet Pea (named by my daughter). Angel is Sweet Pea's mother. Both Female.


 All together now - AH-H-H-H-H!

She looks like a good mother. Both of them are beyond sweet!


----------



## msmofet

Thank you MC.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> "Surely you don't expect me to get up to eat my dinner!"
> 
> It's a hard life being a horse.
> 
> https://attachment.outlook.office.n...-b55e-64209daf27c5&owa=outlook.live.com&isc=1


Can't see it. I get to a site that wants me to sign up for Outlook. I think you will need to download the attachment and then upload it here.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Can't see it. I get to a site that wants me to sign up for Outlook. I think you will need to download the attachment and then upload it here.



Same here. Can't see it.


----------



## RPCookin

My wife and I are not cat people, I am slightly allergic, and she is much more so - we can't live in a house with cats.  That said, we came very close to it the last year we lived in the Bahamas.  My wife was down at the dock where a friend launched her boat, and found these two kittens which had apparently been dumped there by someone.  One was about 3 months old, and the other one was barely weaned (this according to the vet we took them too immediately).  

Being the tender soul she is, Kendra couldn't leave them there, so she managed to get them in the car in a box and brought them home.  The young female became Lil One, and the older male was O-O (creatively for Little One and Other One)  We set up a cat box, and the little one was tough how to use it by the O-O.  

We were leaving on vacation to the US in 4 weeks so there was simply no way logistically that we could keep them, and we were unable to find a home for them.  I ended up flying them to Nassau to the no kill shelter there (round trip plus cab was $450 and we gave another $250 donation to the shelter).  I felt really bad, but just didn't have a choice.  If there had been a little more time, I could have brought them back here and easily found good home for them with my sister and/or my brother, who both have cats.  I just prayed that they would find good families, as they were wonderfully loving kittens.

Anyway, here they are:






This is Lil One - she was fascinated by my wife's fuzzy flip-flops:





And O-O had a beautiful face:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You did your best, Rick.  That's what counts.  Beautiful babies.  Thank you!

Find any around you now just PM me...

I still need 4 more for my crazy cat lady collection...


----------



## Cheryl J

Very sweet, Rick. 

Ugh....my almost 17 year old kitty, Mr. Blackee Boo, has been a wild and crazy fun loving kitty, but he's been having issues the past couple of days.  He has a growth on his back at the base of his tail...I think he's going to have to make a trip to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Very sweet, Rick.
> 
> Ugh....my almost 17 year old kitty, Mr. Blackee Boo, has been a wild and crazy fun loving kitty, but he's been having issues the past couple of days.  He has a growth on his back at the base of his tail...I think he's going to have to make a trip to the vet tomorrow.


Sending positive thoughts that it's something unimportant and easy to deal with (and cheap to deal with).


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Sending positive thoughts that it's something unimportant and easy to deal with (and cheap to deal with).


 
Thank you *so* much, Taxy....I'm really hoping I'm not facing one of those tough decisions to make just yet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, I hope everything goes well for you and Mr. Blackie-Boo. Sending good vibes your way.

*RP*, those kitties are so cute! Wish we had lived close enough to you - would have taken one (or both) off your paws.

*PF*, it is quite possible to be a Crazy Cat lady and still own only one or two (or three...) cats. That is if you start out a bit off-the-bubble, like me. 




taxlady said:


> Can't see it. I get to a site that wants me to sign up for Outlook. I think you will need to download the attachment and then upload it here.


Same thing for me...


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Can't see it. I get to a site that wants me to sign up for Outlook. I think you will need to download the attachment and then upload it here.


Oh dear. A friend sent it to my Outlook account from her phone. I'll see what I can do. 

It's being unco-operative I'll have to give it some thought


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Can't see it. I get to a site that wants me to sign up for Outlook. I think you will need to download the attachment and then upload it here.


If I click on it I get the picture. Sorry, no amount of fiddling about can make it any better.

Tetley the Wonder Horse lying down in the straw eating his breakfast out of the feed bowl under his nose. .....Well we thought it was funny and typically Tetley.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> If I click on it I get the picture. Sorry, no amount of fiddling about can make it any better.
> 
> Tetley the Wonder Horse lying down in the straw eating his breakfast out of the feed bowl under his nose. .....Well we thought it was funny and typically Tetley.



Tetley is so gorgeous, too bad the picture won't show.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> If I click on it I get the picture. Sorry, no amount of fiddling about can make it any better.
> 
> Tetley the Wonder Horse lying down in the straw eating his breakfast out of the feed bowl under his nose. .....Well we thought it was funny and typically Tetley.


Isn't there an option to download the picture from the email to your computer? I haven't used Outlook; I assume you are using Outlook for email because of the page I got. When you click and get the picture, does it open in a new window? Is that in some other software?


----------



## dragnlaw

Ain't just you Taxy - I can't open it either.


----------



## buckytom

Can't see Tetley either.

Download the pic to your desktop, then uplaod via tha attachments here.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Isn't there an option to download the picture from the email to your computer? I haven't used Outlook; I assume you are using Outlook for email because of the page I got. When you click and get the picture, does it open in a new window? Is that in some other software?


Yes. If you right-click on the picture, there should be an option to save it to your computer. Then you can upload it to DC.


----------



## buckytom

Cheryl, I hope boo is OK.

Aww, mofet, I just looked back and saw your Angel and Sweat Pea. What appropriate names for such pretty little cats.

Btw, my canoe is named the Swee' Pea (after Popeye).
My boat is named the Little Girl, after our oldest cat that passed away last Spring. I found her as a teeny stray kitten that someone abandoned in an alley behind a bar around the corner from our old house. She was with us for over 19 years.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> Cheryl, I hope boo is OK.
> 
> Aww, mofet, I just looked back and saw your Angel and Sweat Pea. What appropriate names for such pretty little cats.
> 
> Btw, my canoe is named the Swee' Pea (after Popeye).
> My boat is named the Little Girl, after our oldest cat that passed away last Spring. I found her as a teeny stray kitten that someone abandoned in an alley behind a bar around the corner from our old house. She was with us for over 19 years.


 Thank you BT. If you go back a page my other two babies are there (George and Sugar).


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks so much all, for the well wishes for my Blackee Boo Kitty! Funny how we come up with such cutesy names for them. 

He had his appointment with the vet late this afternoon, finally.  Being out in the boonies, we only have 2 vet facilities here and they were both booked.  Kitty had an abscess on his back - presumably from another cat bite - they shaved the infection area, cleared out the abscess, gave him an antibiotic injection, hydrated him with an H20 injection (he didn't drink any water at all yesterday or today), gave me a couple of pain meds for him, and sent us on our way.  He's doing much better this evening. 

When he's outside, he mainly just lays on the patio in the sun.  He's going to have to be an indoor kitty from now on - a neighborhood bully cat must have jumped the fence and bit him when I wasn't around to shoo him away.


----------



## buckytom

Did the doc give boo the SNAP test?


----------



## dragnlaw

My first two geese were Amelia and Erhardt.  When Amelia died I had Abigail but had to change her name in the spring when I discovered she was really an Albert.

My next couple are George & Gracie but before Gracie arrived he was known as Lonesome George.

Had to explain Lonesome George Gobel to my kids, they'd also never heard of Roy Rogers, Trigger, Dale Evans, Buttermilk or Bullet. 

But my son had named his dog Grimlock - he had to explain that to me


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> My first two geese were Amelia and Erhardt.  When Amelia died I had Abigail but had to change her name in the spring when I discovered she was really an Albert.
> 
> My next couple are George & Gracie but before Gracie arrived he was known as Lonesome George.
> 
> Had to explain Lonesome George Gobel to my kids, they'd also never heard of Roy Rogers, Trigger, Dale Evans, Buttermilk or Bullet.
> 
> But my son had named his dog Grimlock - he had to explain that to me



Are these geese just pets, or will they end up eventually on the dinner table? 

*Tom* was does SNAP stand for? I am lost. But that is no great news event. I am always lost.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie said:


> Are these geese just pets, or will they end up eventually on the dinner table?
> 
> *Tom* was does SNAP stand for? I am lost. But that is no great news event. I am always lost.



George and Gracie are as pets but some of their offspring will go to table or other farmers.  That is, if I do better at managing the season than I did last year. 

I've heard of SNAP but can't remember the definition...  and I'm SURE Bucky is sitting there chuckling, waiting for someone to ask...  

Well, you've suckered us Bucky, go on...  explain.


----------



## buckytom

Sorry, I typed out more but it got lost. 

Cheryl, Blackie boo is a great name for a beautiful black cat. 17 years old and he still runs around?

Addie, a SNAP test is a basic blood test that checks for FLV (AIDS), FeLV (luekemia), and heart worms.

It's especially important if a cat was bitten by another cat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Very sweet, Rick.
> 
> Ugh....my almost 17 year old kitty, Mr. Blackee Boo, has been a wild and crazy fun loving kitty, but he's been having issues the past couple of days.  He has a growth on his back at the base of his tail...I think he's going to have to make a trip to the vet tomorrow.


I hope all goes well at the vet, Cheryl. It's so hard to watch our pets get older. Hugs.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks so much, all...yes, *GG*...it's hard to see our furbabies grow older, and I don't know how I'll handle it when Blackee Boo goes.  Gosh, almost 17 years of cuddling in my lap in the evenings is a LONG time. 

*Bucky... * Thank you....as far as his name, my (then) young teen daughter started calling him Blackee Boo from the time we brought him home at 6 weeks, and the name just stuck. Yes, he's still really active - he still chases and attacks leaves the back yard, then kills them.  Or at least he did until now....he's going to have to be an indoor kitty now and he's sort of OK with it, but I can tell he wants to go out. 

And I forgot to mention in my post earlier...yes, since he was bitten by another cat, the vet did the blood work on him and everything came out OK. 

*Dragn*....I loved hearing about your geese.  Feathered lives matter, too!  

*MadCook...*I would love to see the recent pic of Tetley if you can upload one or two when you have time - I'm a *huge* fan of horses, pretty much grew up with them.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl, can you take Blackee Boo out in the yard, supervised once in a while? I did that with Shreddy, because I'm a worry wart.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Cheryl, can you take Blackee Boo out in the yard, supervised once in a while? I did that with Shreddy, *because I'm a worry wart.*



Me, too. Yes, I'll do that once he heals a little more. He loves the outdoors and I don't want to take that away from him altogether.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Get a harness and leash for him, Cheryl. LittleBit was afraid of her own shadow and wouldn't go out, but Midnight, our first (and smarter  ) kitty loved being out. I'm a firm believer in indoor cats since I love the birds, too, so Midnight was an indoor cat with outside privileges. When I would work in the garden, she would get leashed up and tied to the garden bench leg. She was perfectly happy laying there watching me, the birds, and neighbor kids. Loved eating the grass, too. Then I'd get to clean up when she came in... Still, if I had to run into the house to get more water to drink (or let some out), I knew I could go in for a few minutes and she wouldn't get into trouble. No mean cat to bother her, though, so you might want to take Mr. Blackie-Boo in if you leash him.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Sorry, I typed out more but it got lost.
> 
> Cheryl, Blackie boo is a great name for a beautiful black cat. 17 years old and he still runs around?
> 
> Addie, a SNAP test is a basic blood test that checks for FLV (AIDS), FeLV (luekemia), and heart worms.
> 
> It's especially important if a cat was bitten by another cat.



Thanks Tom. You are the best!


----------



## caseydog

Eventually I'm going to mention him in one of my cooking posts, so why not introduce you to him now. Forum, meet psycho-poodle. Yes, I have a poodle. It wasn't by choice, my sister rescued him and her other dog wanted to kill him. The family decided that I would take him in. 

Actually, he turned out to be a pretty cool dog, and a lot of fun. He loves to play rough, and his best friend is a black cat named VooDoo, who also likes to play rough. They wear each other out. 

Picture attached...


CD


.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pretty Kitty!  So what is the poodles name?


----------



## taxlady

Poodles were bred to be water retrievers. They are smart and can be very cool dogs. It's not their fault when they aren't. Dogs live up (or down) to their owners' expectations.


----------



## dragnlaw

buckytom said:


> Addie, a SNAP test is a basic blood test that checks for FLV (AIDS), FeLV (luekemia), and heart worms.
> 
> .



LOL - jokes on me - sorry Bucky, I was so sure that SNAP was an acronym for a joke that I had heard.


----------



## Dawgluver

Poodles are cool dogs.  They seem like they'd be froo-froo, but they're really not.

Around these parts, SNAP is an acronym for our spay and neuter program (for dogs.). Every spring the Humane Society has discounted SNAP rates.


----------



## buckytom

dragnlaw said:


> LOL - jokes on me - sorry Bucky, I was so sure that SNAP was an acronym for a joke that I had heard.




Lol, dragon. I was wondering where you were going with that. Ok, so, joke please.


Casey, my childhood buddy had a crazy poodle. That was an awesome dog.  Like taxy said, they are what you teach them, and of you teach them fun, there you go. Also, it's great that your cat gets along.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Poodles are cool dogs.  *They seem like they'd be froo-froo, but they're really not.*
> 
> Around these parts, SNAP is an acronym for our spay and neuter program (for dogs.). Every spring the Humane Society has discounted SNAP rates.


It's the hairdos. And those froo-froo seeming  hairdos actually had a sensible reason, if your poodle is a water retriever. Apparently they used to believe that poodles were prone to arthritis. Hunters would shave as much of the fur as possible, because long fur isn't optimal for a water dog. But, to keep joints and chest warm, they left the fur there.

The pompom on the end of the tail also has a sensible history. Imagine several hunters are out with their dogs. Three black and two white poodles jump in the water. How do you tell them apart? Well, if one dog has a large and a small pompom on the end of her tail and another one has three pompoms, then you can tell by colour and the arrangement of pompoms on those tails which are sticking up out of the water.


----------



## dragnlaw

buckytom said:


> Lol, dragon. I was wondering where you were going with that. Ok, so, joke please.
> 
> .



That was my problem...  I can't remember the joke!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> Eventually I'm going to mention him in one of my cooking posts, so why not introduce you to him now. Forum, meet psycho-poodle. Yes, I have a poodle. It wasn't by choice, my sister rescued him and her other dog wanted to kill him. The family decided that I would take him in.
> 
> Actually, he turned out to be a pretty cool dog, and a lot of fun. He loves to play rough, and his best friend is a black cat named VooDoo, who also likes to play rough. They wear each other out.
> 
> Picture attached...
> 
> 
> CD
> 
> 
> .



I LOVE those pics, Casey!  Sweet furbabies there.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Get a harness and leash for him, Cheryl.* LittleBit was afraid of her own shadow and wouldn't go out, but Midnight, our first (and smarter  ) kitty loved being out. I'm a firm believer in indoor cats since I love the birds, too, so Midnight was an indoor cat with outside privileges. When I would work in the garden, she would get leashed up and tied to the garden bench leg. She was perfectly happy laying there watching me, the birds, and neighbor kids. Loved eating the grass, too. Then I'd get to clean up when she came in... Still, if I had to run into the house to get more water to drink (or let some out), I knew I could go in for a few minutes and she wouldn't get into trouble. No mean cat to bother her, though, so you might want to take Mr. Blackie-Boo in if you leash him.



I just may do that, CG.  I love the birds too, and have a couple of feeders for them in various places in the front and back yards - that's a tough call wanting to feed the birds, and knowing there are cats around at the same time....  

He may do OK with a little harness and leash, he's happy with pretty much anything as long as I'm around. When he was at the vets, he was all purry on the table and he didn't even seem to mind riding in the car.  Weirdo.


----------



## buckytom

I used to take Sammy Davis Jr., Jr. outside on a harness and leash. He would get 2 steps onto the lawn and just lay down. After a while, he'd get up and walk another step or two, then lay down again. I think he didn't know what to make of the feeling of the cool grass.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pretty Kitty!  So what is the poodles name?



Officially, it is Teddy, but he has a few nicknames, ranging from just "Poodle," to "****** Teddy!" 

When I get him groomed, I don't do the typical poodle "fu-fu" trim. He gets what they call a "lamb's cut'" which is basically one length all over. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Poodles were bred to be water retrievers. They are smart and can be very cool dogs. It's not their fault when they aren't. Dogs live up (or down) to their owners' expectations.


I don't know about the rest of the world but over here they've been spoiled. We don't see very many Standard poodles as pets but the smaller varieties have been so over-bred by unscrupulous breeders that they are nothing but lap dogs, unable to do more than a toddle to the end of the street and many lines have serious physical or mental issues and they can be very nasty tempered

Very sad.


----------



## Mad Cook

Arrived at the stables this am to find that one of Tetley's anonymous fans has left him a big bag full of swedes, carrots and apples! That horse gets more presents than me!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Arrived at the stables this am to find that one of Tetley's anonymous fans has left him a big bag full of swedes, carrots and apples! That horse gets more presents than me!



Of course he does. His name is Tetley. And the world knows how the Brits love their tea and presents. I have never even met him, and I am already in love with him. 

But then I love all horses.


----------



## medtran49

Her majesty has decided that I need "help" working (even though I am goofing off on here).


----------



## taxlady

Look at that. Her majesty's paw has a freckle in just the right spot to be a nose on the tiny teddy bear on her foot. Here's what it looks like cropped and turned "right side up".


----------



## medtran49

taxlady said:


> Look at that. Her majesty's paw has a freckle in just the right spot to be a nose on the tiny teddy bear on her foot. Here's what it looks like cropped and turned "right side up".


 

Kewl, we've never looked at her foot like that so never noticed.  That's the only "beauty spot" she has on her toes and I like to tickle that foot in particular, which she acts like it drives her up a wall, but it's funny she doesn't get up and walk away when I'm doing it.


----------



## caseydog

Mad Cook said:


> I don't know about the rest of the world but over here they've been spoiled. We don't see very many Standard poodles as pets but the smaller varieties have been so over-bred by unscrupulous breeders that they are nothing but lap dogs, unable to do more than a toddle to the end of the street and many lines have serious physical or mental issues and they can be very nasty tempered
> 
> Very sad.



The poodles that are popular with the puppy mills are toy poodles. Teddy is the next size up, a miniature poodle -- don't ask me why "miniature." I didn't chose the name. The third size is a standard. 

Teddy came from a reputable breeder. One of my neighbors and close friends is a top-level dog show judge. She was Best-in-Show judge for the 2014 Westminster Kennel Club show. She likes the way Teddy walks. He has a show-dog gate. That and three bucks will get me a cup of coffee. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> But then I love all horses.



I rode a horse once. That was enough. I got all the signals wrong. The horse finally gave up and took me back to his barn, and waited for me to get off his back. 

He and I had a little discussion, and we agreed that I would give him treats, and pet his nose -- and he would let me do that. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

The AKC and the Poodle Club of America recognize standard, miniature and toy poodles.


----------



## buckytom

medtran49 said:


> Her majesty has decided that I need "help" working (even though I am goofing off on here).


 

Lol, med. You were "working"? On a post from Cheryl?


----------



## medtran49

buckytom said:


> Lol, med. You were "working"? On a post from Cheryl?


 
That's why I wrote something about even though I was goofing off on here (i.e. DC).  I couldn't take a picture of my actual work screen, it would be breaking Federal law.


----------



## buckytom

I understand. I have to sign confidentiality and conflict if interest documents every year at my job. I mean, so I know who wins certain reality shows a little before they are broadcast, or I can't talk about how horrible some of our on air "talent" is.

The gubmint must be even worse.


----------



## medtran49

Yep, we have to do that too and we have to sit through these stupid little video tutorials and take tests afterward, and you have to pass the tests so you actually have to watch the stupid things every single freaking year.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> Yep, we have to do that too and we have to sit through these stupid little video tutorials and take tests afterward, and you have to pass the tests so you actually have to watch the stupid things every single freaking year.


HIPAA, right? I remember those, and I never even had contact with patients or their information.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

HIPAA...Hooray!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> HIPAA...Hooray!


----------



## Addie

When I was a legal secretary for three lawyers, one paralegal, it was never discussed. I guess I just understood from day one, that I was bound by the same rules of confidentiality as those who held a license. When I left, I left behind my notes in shorthand for them to destroy as they saw fit. 

A couple of years later I got a call from a Federal Prosecutor if I would be willing to come in and transcribe my notes. "Sorry, no. Those notes are protected by the same Confidentiality Laws as their lawyer." I never heard from them again. So I have to guess I had it right from the very beginning.


----------



## medtran49

Addie said:


> When I was a legal secretary for three lawyers, one paralegal, it was never discussed. I guess I just understood from day one, that I was bound by the same rules of confidentiality as those who held a license. When I left, I left behind my notes in shorthand for them to destroy as they saw fit.
> 
> A couple of years later I got a call from a Federal Prosecutor if I would be willing to come in and transcribe my notes. "Sorry, no. Those notes are protected by the same Confidentiality Laws as their lawyer." I never heard from them again. So I have to guess I had it right from the very beginning.


 
Lots of things have changed since your day Addie.  Things have changed greatly since I first started.  It's now called "cover your heinie" in everything that you do.  I didn't have to sign a confidentially/nondisclosure document until about 10 years ago and it only keeps getting worse each year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


>



It's my best testing subject...


----------



## caseydog

medtran49 said:


> I didn't have to sign a confidentially/nondisclosure document until about 10 years ago and it only keeps getting worse each year.



I would _never_ do this, but someone could sign such an agreement with a fictional name, and they wouldn't notice. I've heard that it has been done successfully, from a friend who knows a guy who's sister does it. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> I would _never_ do this, but someone could sign such an agreement with a fictional name, and they wouldn't notice. I've heard that it has been done successfully, from a friend who knows a guy who's sister does it.
> 
> CD


I wouldn't risk it. The penalty for knowingly violating the HIPAA law varies from a fine of several thousand dollars and a year in prison to over a million dollars and up to 10 years in prison. Stupid to do that to avoid an hour or so of watching videos and taking a simple test.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> I wouldn't risk it. The penalty for knowingly violating the HIPAA law varies from a fine of several thousand dollars and a year in prison to over a million dollars and up to 10 years in prison. Stupid to do that to avoid an hour or so of watching videos and taking a simple test.



The sister of the guy my friend knows is not subject to HIPAA laws. She just gets asked to sign vague and stupid confidentiality/non-disclosure agreements from time to time. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> The sister of the guy my friend knows is not subject to HIPAA laws. She just gets asked to sign vague and stupid confidentiality/non-disclosure agreements from time to time.
> 
> CD


That's what medtran was talking about and since you quoted her statement, well... I'm sure you can understand my confusion


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> That's what medtran was talking about and since you quoted her statement, well... I'm sure you can understand my confusion



I'm confused most of the time. That's normal, isn't it? 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> I'm confused most of the time. That's normal, isn't it?
> 
> CD


I try not to be confused a lot. It makes me crazy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now you both have me confused!


----------



## caseydog

Okay, let's have a _*Most Spoiled Rotten Pet*_ contest. 

Psycho poodle hates cold. Tonight, it is cold -- upper 30s. He sat by the fireplace giving me the sad eyes until I lit a fire just for him. This is probably the last night it will really be cold enough to justify a fire. I am upstairs, far away from the fire. Yeah, I made a fire for my dog. Spoiled rotten. 

CD

.


----------



## buckytom

Isn't that a gas fireplace, casey?


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Isn't that a gas fireplace, casey?



Yes. I live in Dallas, so my home has a crappy fireplace and chimney. Burning real wood in it would fill my house with smoke. 

They are really high end gas logs, with the highest level of ceramic vs cement content that you can get. They really absorb heat well, and radiate the heat into the room. It is truly a case of making the best from a bad situation. 

Psycho-poodle has no issues with the gas logs. On the five nights each year that I have a fire in the fireplace, I'm okay with it, too. 

When I really want to experience a real wood fire, I go camping, or use the fire pit in my backyard. Psycho poodle doesn't like the whole campfire thing, and hates sleeping in a tent. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heh, I was rearranging books and emptied a shelf.  Django, the brat, little boy cat, curled up on the shelf, I gave him a cushion and cover and found someplace else for the books.

OMG... when Django runs at me it looks like a panther running me down, this guy is huge.  He's almost 2 years old now, 16 inches high at the shoulder. Dang, I still need batteries for my camera.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heh, I was rearranging books and emptied a shelf.  Django, the brat, little boy cat, curled up on the shelf, I gave him a cushion and cover and found someplace else for the books.
> 
> OMG... when Django runs at me it looks like a panther running me down, this guy is huge.  He's almost 2 years old now, 16 inches high at the shoulder. Dang, I still need batteries for my camera.


Didn't you just recently get a phone with a camera?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Didn't you just recently get a phone with a camera?



Took it back, it would not recognize I had purchased minutes.  Will continue quest for updated phone I can fumble with.


----------



## msmofet

Georgie is 4 years old and weighs 15 lbs. and looks like a giant fur ball. I will try to get a good pic of my fur boy.


----------



## caseydog

Psycho-poodle got groomed today, so he is looking pretty dapper. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Psycho-poodle got groomed today, so he is looking pretty dapper.
> 
> CD


What, no picture??


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> What, no picture??



Here ya' go. 

CD

.


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww....he's a handsome fella, CD.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aw.  Who's a good boy?  

Sweet pup, CD.  He doesn't look psycho.


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> Aw.  Who's a good boy?
> 
> Sweet pup, CD.  He doesn't look psycho.



I don't look psycho either. 

Well, maybe a little. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

I look a bit psycho myself.  Well, probably more hippie.

Beagle can be psycho.  For a 22 lb dog she's managed to break both of my ankles.  Strong little thing.  She despises one of the big male dogs next door.  He's terrified of her.  She's a bit of a bully.


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> I look a bit psycho myself.  Well, probably more hippie.



Being a self-employed artist kind of person, when I'm not meeting with customers, I look like "The Dude" from _The Big Lebowski_. I don't have a bathrobe, but I have the rest of the ensemble down. 

It drives my mom nuts -- major bonus!!! Hey mom, it's called "payback." 

On that note, my mom loves Teddy, AKA psycho-poodle, more than me. A few years ago, Teddy and I were traveling, and our car was just barely missed by a tornado -- we are talking a few hundred feet. I called my parents loaded for bear with an adrenaline rush. _*"You are not going to believe what just happened!!!" *_Mom's first question, "Is Teddy alright?" 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, *CD*, I can see why your Mom was worried about Teddy. He's a real cutie.  He does look like he can get into plenty of trouble, though.


----------



## dragnlaw

He is a cutie CD.

I understand your Mom completely!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Daily, my Mom asks if Smudge is still hanging in, she's not doing bad for an almost 19 year old kitty.  Latté is doing very well for an 18 year old kitty.  Django, at almost 2, is close to death everyday, just matters how much trouble he's in and if Shrek can catch him, he behaves for me.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## dragnlaw

funny msmofet!!


----------



## msmofet

dragnlaw said:


> funny msmofet!!



She goes crazy for the phone. I get ambushed when I try to hang up the phone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was wondering if she acted as an ear warmer for cold phone calls from Canada...


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was wondering if she acted as an ear warmer for cold phone calls from Canada...



No but she is a dandy slipper warmer!


----------



## jd_1138

I had to start cooking for my little rat terrier Chloe, as she started to even turn up her nose at canned dog food.  So now we buy chicken/turkey on sale (usually 40 cents a pound).  Today I seared off some turkey legs in the cast iron skillet and finished them in the oven.  Then I tore the meat off and added it to some cooked plain rice.  It makes enough for 4 or 5 days for both dogs.  It's actually cheaper than canned dog food.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> I don't look psycho either.
> 
> Well, maybe a little.
> 
> CD



Has it ever occurred to you that Psycho Poodle caught it from you? He was a sane pup when you first got him.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Has it ever occurred to you that Psycho Poodle caught it from you? He was a sane pup when you first got him.



Well, they say dogs are a reflection on their owners. Psycho-poodle is very smart. 

And, he does sometimes impress me with his new ways of being bad. Sometimes he will do something and I'll look at him, and he knows just from my look that he is in trouble, but at the same time, I can imagine him thinking, "You never actually said I couldn't do that." 

CD


----------



## LPBeier

Our Violet has arthritis in her back hips (from hip displacia) almost as bad as me or it could even be worse. She has been very clingy and whiny. She knows when medication time is (or as we call it "stuffed salami" time because that is the only way we can get her to take pills when it isn't mealtime. I hate giving it to her that way because her extra weight doesn't help the pain. 

I feel terrible that I can't do more for her. It breaks my heart to hear her whining and not being able to do something for her.

We are moving and it looks like we are going to be in a condo building and she may have to go up and down in the elevator. she hates riding in a car or having anything move under her.

I know she is 12 and not going to be around much longer but I am afraid this move is just going to bring the inevitable sooner. The irony is we are limited on the places we can buy because we have a rather large dog. But by moving to one of these places we might lose her. 

I know it is because I am overwhelmed with the fact we need to find a home because we will be out of here the end of May, I am sad about Violet, I am having surgery on May 2nd (minor, a hernia repair), packing, etc. But I am just torn - We want to do the right thing by her but don't know what that is.

I just needed to vent. I hope I don't sound like a lousy fur-Mom. I love her so much and just want the best for her.


----------



## medtran49

jd_1138 said:


> I had to start cooking for my little rat terrier Chloe, as she started to even turn up her nose at canned dog food. So now we buy chicken/turkey on sale (usually 40 cents a pound). Today I seared off some turkey legs in the cast iron skillet and finished them in the oven. Then I tore the meat off and added it to some cooked plain rice. It makes enough for 4 or 5 days for both dogs. It's actually cheaper than canned dog food.


 
I hope you realize that's not an adequate diet for long term?  We had a couple of dogs that suffered from colitis and, per instructions from vet, I would always start that diet the instant warning signs for an attack started, but it was only for a week to 2 until things settled back down in their digestive tracts.  They then had to be weaned back onto their regular food by mixing it with the rice/chicken mix in increasing/decreasing respective amounts.  If you want to make her food, you'll have to add supplements so that she gets adequate nutrition.  I'd either ask my vet for a recipe or look for vet-approved recipes on the internet.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Well, they say dogs are a reflection on their owners. Psycho-poodle is very smart.
> 
> And, he does sometimes impress me with his new ways of being bad. Sometimes he will do something and I'll look at him, and he knows just from my look that he is in trouble, but at the same time, I can imagine him thinking, "You never actually said I couldn't do that."
> 
> CD



 You have heard the expression, "Monkey see, monkey do!" Just saying.


----------



## caseydog

LPBeier said:


> Our Violet has arthritis in her back hips (from hip displacia) almost as bad as me or it could even be worse. She has been very clingy and whiny. She knows when medication time is (or as we call it "stuffed salami" time because that is the only way we can get her to take pills when it isn't mealtime. I hate giving it to her that way because her extra weight doesn't help the pain.
> 
> I feel terrible that I can't do more for her. It breaks my heart to hear her whining and not being able to do something for her.
> 
> We are moving and it looks like we are going to be in a condo building and she may have to go up and down in the elevator. she hates riding in a car or having anything move under her.
> 
> I know she is 12 and not going to be around much longer but I am afraid this move is just going to bring the inevitable sooner. The irony is we are limited on the places we can buy because we have a rather large dog. But by moving to one of these places we might lose her.
> 
> I know it is because I am overwhelmed with the fact we need to find a home because we will be out of here the end of May, I am sad about Violet, I am having surgery on May 2nd (minor, a hernia repair), packing, etc. But I am just torn - We want to do the right thing by her but don't know what that is.
> 
> I just needed to vent. I hope I don't sound like a lousy fur-Mom. I love her so much and just want the best for her.



This is what I use to give Teddy his daily pill for skin allergies. It is small, so it doesn't pack a lot of calories (9 calories per pill pocket). He loves taking his pill. You may want to give it a try. 

https://www.greenies.com/dogs/pill-pockets.aspx

CD


----------



## LPBeier

caseydog said:


> This is what I use to give Teddy his daily pill for skin allergies. It is small, so it doesn't pack a lot of calories (9 calories per pill pocket). He loves taking his pill. You may want to give it a try.
> 
> https://www.greenies.com/dogs/pill-pockets.aspx
> 
> CD



Thanks, CD. 

We have two open packages of Pill Pockets - different sizes and flavours. Violet figured out what they were for and would eat around the pill. We have tried everything under the sun. Mild genoa salami sliced thin and then rolled up jellyroll style with the ends folded over top and bottom is the only thing that works. I use it for TB's sandwiches so I just buy a few extra slices from the deli each week.


----------



## Addie

We have Puparonies for Teddy. We have to break them up to bite size. He takes it our of hand, goes over to his rug, drops it there, and back for more.  Then when he has a pile of them. he settles down to eat them one at a time. This is one dumb dog. Put them in his dish, and he leaves them there until they get hard and crunchy. Hand feed him and he eats them from his pile right away. He a food hoarder! 

When he wants to come up on my bed, he stands on the floor staring at it. I have to pat the bed and say "Up!" And he refuses to move until I tell him he can come up. Only then will he jump up. Except when he sees me heading for it so I can lay down and watch TV. Then he makes a mad dash for it. Jumps up on the bed right where he know I am going to lay down. He knows I don't have the heart to make him move or push him off. So I go back to sitting. I swear his laughs at me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle can easily clean all the Velveeta off of any pill I have to give her.  Thankfully it's rare that she needs pills.  But those pills are sparkling clean as she spits them out.


----------



## caseydog

All I have to do is say, "Teddy, you want a pill?" He comes and sits while I put the pill in a pill pocket, then I toss it to him and he catches it in the air. 

As for Puperoni, I break it up and toss pieces to him to catch. If I give him a whole one, he practically swallows it whole. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Someone showed me how to pill a cat. You tip their head back, drop the pill down their throat, shut the mouth and rub their throat until they swallow. Well, Sucha, a cat who is now deceased, was an expert at faking that out. I explained to the vet that she was really hard to pill. The vet patiently showed me the method I was already using. Then she said, "There, see." And then the pill flew across the room.


----------



## LPBeier

Violet gets a veggie-dent stick every evening. She won't take it (or anything) until I say "okay", then she grabs it gently and goes to the same spot every time - right between my chair and the loveseat at the entrance to the living room. You can't get in or out of the room until she has finished every single bite and licked up any crumbs that might have landed on the carpet.

Monkey gets 4 little treats at the same time. You have to give them to her first as she stands right at your feet in front of the pantry cupboard where the treats are and won't move until you put them down for her. That is unless she is being lazy in any of her hiding places. In those cases I put the treats up by her bowl and she can get them in her own time.

Animals - like little kids that never grow up


----------



## cjmmytunes

taxlady said:


> Someone showed me how to pill a cat. You tip their head back, drop the pill down their throat, shut the mouth and rub their throat until they swallow. Well, Sucha, a cat who is now deceased, was an expert at faking that out. I explained to the vet that she was really hard to pill. The vet patiently showed me the method I was already using. Then she said, "There, see." And then the pill flew across the room.



Our deceased Mr Mojo Jojo was an expert at faking pill taking also.  And that was with using a pill shooter.


----------



## RPCookin

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle can easily clean all the Velveeta off of any pill I have to give her.  Thankfully it's rare that she needs pills.  But those pills are sparkling clean as she spits them out.



Our fondly remembered Bailey (shepherd/golden retriever mix) was a delicate eater.  We would give him a carob frosted dog biscuit for special occasions, and he would lick all of the frosting off before he started on the biscuit.  There was no way you could hide a pill that he couldn't find it.  We had to just push it so far down his throat that he had no choice but to swallow it.


----------



## LPBeier

RPCookin said:


> Our fondly remembered Bailey (shepherd/golden retriever mix) was a delicate eater.  We would give him a carob frosted dog biscuit for special occasions, and he would lick all of the frosting off before he started on the biscuit.  There was no way you could hide a pill that he couldn't find it.  We had to just push it so far down his throat that he had no choice but to swallow it.



I am actually amazed that the salami still works with Violet, given that she gets it three times a day (I have found a way to use only a half slice and still make it work). She gets medication with her dinner, but I am able to put it in her wet food without her finding it too often. And she gets a liquid around noon but I have found that a little chicken broth or tuna "juice" works well on that one. Maybe she is finally realizing that this stuff helps her. I hate giving her so much but she seems to be doing okay. The minute it seems like she is just in pain or a drugged stupper will be time for a decision we are not looking forward to.


----------



## Addie

We ordered a pizza. Half pepperoni, half mushroom. I had the mushroom and gave a slice to Teddy. He gently picked of all the mushrooms and placed them in a neat pile next to his slice. Then he proceeded to eat his slice of piece of pizza. Left the mushrooms right where he put them. Spike then gave his a slice of his pepperoni. He again picked off all the pepperoni first, ate it, then ate his slice of pizza. He appears to have impeccable table manners.


----------



## Dawgluver

Teddy knows.  Mushrooms and onions aren't good for dogs.

My mom had a nasty old cocker.  He'd growl at or bite anyone who he didn't like.  He worshipped Mom.  She'd give him beef stew.  He carefully licked all the peas clean and spit them out in a neat pile.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> We ordered a pizza. Half pepperoni, half mushroom. I had the mushroom and gave a slice to Teddy. He gently picked of all the mushrooms and placed them in a neat pile next to his slice. Then he proceeded to eat his slice of piece of pizza. Left the mushrooms right where he put them. Spike then gave his a slice of his pepperoni. He again picked off all the pepperoni first, ate it, then ate his slice of pizza. He appears to have impeccable table manners.



I used to take all the mushrooms off a small slice of my pizza for Violet. I only have mushrooms on my pizza while TB goes for everything. I would always put Violet's mushrooms on mine. The other reason she always got my pizza was I can't have tomato sauce so I get the garlic cream sauce. We can't give her things like that anymore because of her weight causing problems for her already bad hips.


----------



## caseydog

Psycho poodle very rarely gets people food. Well, not at my house -- at my parent's house, he does, even though I tell them not to give it to him. 

He always gets steak scraps when I have a steak. He knows. He lays patiently near the table, and waits for me to lower the plate when I am all done. 

Otherwise, it is dry dog food. It may not be the best tasting food in the world, but it is good for him. My last dog lived 17 years on dry dog food -- until her last few months, when I spoiled her rotten knowing she was not going to be around much longer. I figured that the worst thing that could happen was that she'd die a few weeks earlier -- but much happier. Her vet agreed. 

CD


----------



## CWS4322

Today was massage day for me. I have brought my ESD each time. Today I was asked to produce his papers or leave him in the car? What? He has accompanied me there before. Today I didn't put his vest on or bring his papers, figured they knew what he was. They let him come in with me but told me to dress him next time because they have some clients who have complained about dogs being with people. Not necessarily mine, but others. My dog is actually a service dog so is protected by the ADA. I couldn't believe it. He was in the room with me, not in any area where there was anyone else since I was getting a massage.


----------



## dragnlaw

caseydog said:


> Psycho poodle very rarely gets people food. Well, not at my house...
> 
> Otherwise, it is dry dog food. It may not be the best tasting food in the world, but it is good for him. My last dog lived 17 years on dry dog food -- until her last few months, when I spoiled her rotten knowing she was not going to be around much longer. I figured that the worst thing that could happen was that she'd die a few weeks earlier -- but much happier. Her vet agreed.
> 
> CD



Right on Caseyd!  I even use her dry dog food as a treat during the day or on walks.  She gets just as excited about them as a piece of steak!  One treat I do give her is a chance to lick the spoon from the wet cat food I have started to give to the barn cat. Like yours, she is aged and I'm not sure how long she'll be with me in the barn. It is just a treat really.




CWS4322 said:


> Today was massage day for me. I have brought my ESD each time. Today I was asked to produce his papers or leave him in the car? What? He has accompanied me there before. Today I didn't put his vest on or bring his papers, figured they knew what he was. They let him come in with me but told me to dress him next time because they have some clients who have complained about dogs being with people. Not necessarily mine, but others. My dog is actually a service dog so is protected by the ADA. I couldn't believe it. He was in the room with me, not in any area where there was anyone else since I was getting a massage.



And was he invisible when you went from the waiting room to the massage area?  You have to understand that you know and the technicians know who he is... but others in the waiting areas, or wherever, do not. He wears a vest for a reason - so that everyone knows he is a professional doing a job. Bless him for how he comforts you but take care not to take liberties with others rights because of him.  Others might start bringing their pets saying "Well she did! So therefore -so can I." The vest helps prevent that. 
I'm sorry you had a surprise and I hope the massage helped you relax again. You do such an amazing job your love for your parents, don't give others an excuse to ruin it!


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Today was massage day for me. I have brought my ESD each time. Today I was asked to produce his papers or leave him in the car? What? He has accompanied me there before. Today I didn't put his vest on or bring his papers, figured they knew what he was. They let him come in with me but told me to dress him next time because they have some clients who have complained about dogs being with people. Not necessarily mine, but others. My dog is actually a service dog so is protected by the ADA. I couldn't believe it. He was in the room with me, not in any area where there was anyone else since I was getting a massage.



CWS, may I ask what service your dog does for you. After Violet passes (not that I ever want to think of that day), we were thinking that I should apply for one. She has been an unofficial one for me for years. But I could use a dog that is trained. If you rather, you can send me a PM.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Teddy knows.  Mushrooms and onions aren't good for dogs.
> 
> My mom had a nasty old cocker.  He'd growl at or bite anyone who he didn't like.  He worshipped Mom.  She'd give him beef stew.  He carefully licked all the peas clean and spit them out in a neat pile.



The other day I had some leftover roast beef from my Surf 'n Turf luncheon my daughter got for me. I cut it up really small. Even smaller then the dry food that was in his dish. I mixed it in really good. He managed to pick out every piece of the RB, and left the dry behind. I just noticed that today he finished the dry food. Time to put more fresh dry food in his dish. 

He loves cheese. But I an adamant that Pirate not give any to him. Dairy food is not that good for dogs. I have a battle with Pirate in not giving foods to him that are not good for Teddy. Fortunately, Teddy knows, like you said, what foods he shouldn't eat. But he will pick at the cheese.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm going to have to build a few stairs for Beagle.  She's getting older, and having a hard time getting up on her three favorite couches.  I already built a pre-fab set of stairs for her to get up on the bed, the bed is higher than the couches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just get some wooden step sized crates and fix them together.  Can be used for storage when you no longer need them.

I've been picking up cats and putting them where they want to go, they do fine getting down.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good idea.  Beagle can pop up on the couches just fine sometimes, other times she gives three or four oomphs and doesn't make it.  I have a plastic storage bin that doesn't fit under the bed, I'll carpet the top with a carpet sample, and DH can store his hand and foot weights in it.  We're working on training her to use it as a step, but I understand her apprehension, it's slippery.


----------



## LPBeier

TB has been wanting to make stairs for Violet to get up onto our bed. It is not like she doesn't have four of her own, but Monkey seems to be claiming those. We will probably wait until we move to make anything new. 

TB and his brother have been promising to make us a platform bed with drawers like they made for their niece last year. maybe they can add a little pull-out ramp for Violet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> TB has been wanting to make stairs for Violet to get up onto our bed. It is not like she doesn't have four of her own, but Monkey seems to be claiming those. We will probably wait until we move to make anything new.
> 
> TB and his brother have been promising to make us a platform bed with drawers like they made for their niece last year. *maybe they can add a little pull-out ramp for Violet!*



That is a good idea!


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a really big pillow.  I put it next to the couch, and demonstrated to Beagle how to use it to get up on the couch.  Granted, I'm a lot taller, but she got the idea after just one demonstration.  So I may not need to carpet the plastic bin after all.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We have a really big pillow.  I put it next to the couch, and demonstrated to Beagle how to use it to get up on the couch.  Granted, I'm a lot taller, but she got the idea after just one demonstration.  So I may not need to carpet the plastic bin after all.



When I first moved in here, Teddy Bear was still a puppy and on the small side. He would run to my bed and start barking for someone to lift him up. Then one day he surprised all of us by jumping up there by himself. A number of years pass, and I had the carpet replaced with a tile floor. He tried to jump up but had nothing to grab hold of with his claws. He took one leap and didn't make it. He refused to try again. I have two small area rugs and I placed one next to my bed. I am afraid of having that small rug next to my bed, so I slide it under so that only a small part is sticking out. When Teddy wants up, I slide it out with my feet. Now he has something to put his claws into and get a grip so he can jump up on the bed for his scratchies. That dog is spoiled rotten. But I wouldn't have it any other way. Because I am his biggest spoiler.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We have a really big pillow.  I put it next to the couch, and demonstrated to Beagle how to use it to get up on the couch.  Granted, I'm a lot taller, but she got the idea after just one demonstration.  So I may not need to carpet the plastic bin after all.



Smart Beagle!


----------



## Dawgluver

The thought that she was able to extrapolate a two-legged person demonstration into a four-legged animal use did amaze me.

The big pillow will probably trip DH, but as long as Beagle can pop up on her couch, DH's tripping is just collateral damage.


----------



## CarolPa

We had a dog that used to do very well getting up onto the couch himself until he got older.  One day he attempted to jump up, missed, and fell back, hitting his eye on the coffee table.  He almost lost that eye, it was bulging way out of the socket.  The vet gave us expensive drops to use, but they didn't appear to be helping, so we started using Visine.  Eventually the swelling in his eye went down, but we don't think he could actually see out of that eye ever again.


----------



## CarolPa

Years ago we had a dog that used to jump up onto the bed.  It was a water bed.  One day we decided we didn't want the water bed anymore, so we had a mattress made to fit into the water bed frame.  The day we were making the switch, we drained the waterbed mattress and removed it.  Just then the dog came into the room and jumped up onto the bed, but landed down in the hole with no mattress.  He had the most shocked look on his face!  LOL  "What happened??"


----------



## ixamnis

Dawgluver said:


> Teddy knows.  Mushrooms and onions aren't good for dogs.
> 
> My mom had a nasty old cocker.  He'd growl at or bite anyone who he didn't like.  He worshipped Mom.  She'd give him beef stew.  He carefully licked all the peas clean and spit them out in a neat pile.





My grandmother had a cocker spaniel when I was a kid. She had had it since before I was born. That dog HATED everyone except my grandma and one of my uncles. It was MEAN. It had to be Locked up when anyone came over. A few times, I showed up (with my family) and it got out and attacked me and my older brother. One of my earliest childhood memories; I was probably about 3 or 4. 

I blame that dog for my lifelong fear and distrust of dogs, and animals, in general. 

I do currently have a cat. I never wanted a cat. But, about 8 years ago it showed up at my back door while I was grilling burgers, and it was nearly starved to death. Someone had dropped it off in the neighborhood, I presume. (There a topic for the pet peeve thread.) so, like a compassionate idiot, I fed the thing and it hasn't left our house since then. We had it spayed (last thing I want is more of them) and we take it to the vet for shots and whatever it needs. 

We never really bothered to name it, so we just call her "Kitty". She's part of the family, now, and all of our grandkids love her. (She is a very affectionate cat.)  She's a Halloween calico with a very pretty coat, and she's small for a full grown cat. 

Hope I never have another pet.


----------



## GotGarlic

ixamnis said:


> I do currently have a cat. I never wanted a cat. But, about 8 years ago it showed up at my back door while I was grilling burgers, and it was nearly starved to death. Someone had dropped it off in the neighborhood, I presume. (There a topic for the pet peeve thread.) so, like a compassionate idiot, I fed the thing and it hasn't left our house since then. We had it spayed (last thing I want is more of them) and we take it to the vet for shots and whatever it needs.
> 
> We never really bothered to name it, so we just call her "Kitty". She's part of the family, now, and all of our grandkids love her. (She is a very affectionate cat.)  She's a Halloween calico with a very pretty coat, and she's small for a full grown cat.
> 
> Hope I never have another pet.



Halloween cat? I haven't heard of that before. Is it another term for a tortoise shell? 

Our Bella, a tortie. 


I think Arwen is another variation of a tortoise shell. 


And Stryder is an honorary tortie


----------



## Addie

ixamnis said:


> My grandmother had a cocker spaniel when I was a kid. She had had it since before I was born. That dog HATED everyone except my grandma and one of my uncles. It was MEAN. It had to be Locked up when anyone came over. A few times, I showed up (with my family) and it got out and attacked me and my older brother. One of my earliest childhood memories; I was probably about 3 or 4.
> 
> I blame that dog for my lifelong fear and distrust of dogs, and animals, in general.
> 
> I do currently have a cat. I never wanted a cat. But, about 8 years ago it showed up at my back door while I was grilling burgers, and it was nearly starved to death. Someone had dropped it off in the neighborhood, I presume. (There a topic for the pet peeve thread.) so, like a compassionate idiot, I fed the thing and it hasn't left our house since then. We had it spayed (last thing I want is more of them) and we take it to the vet for shots and whatever it needs.
> 
> We never really bothered to name it, so we just call her "Kitty". She's part of the family, now, and all of our grandkids love her. (She is a very affectionate cat.)  She's a Halloween calico with a very pretty coat, and she's small for a full grown cat.
> 
> Hope I never have another pet.



Cocker Spaniels have had a reputation of not being a very friendly dog to other people other than their owners. They certainly do not like children.


----------



## ixamnis

GotGarlic said:


> Halloween cat? I haven't heard of that before. Is it another term for a tortoise shell?
> 
> 
> 
> Our Bella, a tortie.
> 
> View attachment 26711
> 
> 
> 
> I think Arwen is another variation of a tortoise shell.
> 
> View attachment 26709
> 
> 
> 
> And Stryder is an honorary tortie
> 
> View attachment 26710





Similar to the tortoise color but with almost no white in the coat. She has a beautiful little yellow patch on her nose, and then mostly darker colors; black, grey, brown, even a little orange, but not bright orange.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Cocker Spaniels have had a reputation of not being a very friendly dog to other people other than their owners. They certainly do not like children.




I don't know about that.  Most I've known are very sweet.  My mom's cocker just happened to be a jerk.  Cockers were quite popular for a long time, and had all the brains bred out of them.  I had two very sweet rescue cockers, one was dumber than dirt, the other very feisty, but they both loved kids and other people and animals.  A teacher friend has 3 of the sweetest cockers who are also very good with people.

Sweet torties, GG.


----------



## dragnlaw

We had a Cocker Spaniel. Dad got her to for hunting, was starting to train her when another hunter said "is she Gun Shy?" and fired off a shotgun right next to the puppy's head. My mom had to physically restrain dad from shooting the guy.  So "Skippy" was never used for hunting.
She didn't particularly like kids but tolerated us (there were 5 of us, kids). Mom said at the time I was crawling I was taking food from her dish...  she came up and bit me, Mom said I didn't cry, just crawled away, did a circle and came up behind her and bit her stubby little tail.  At that point she decided to step in before it escalated into a blood bath!   too bad they didn't have cell phone cameras in them thar days!


----------



## Dawgluver

dragn!  I guess it was a draw.  My dad took our cocker hunting too, once.  One shot, and he took off.  Took Dad a few hours to find him.  He didn't go hunting anymore either.


----------



## Addie

There is a CS living right across the street from this building. Every time a person leaves the building, someone gets out of a car, you can hear him bark and growl. And don't walk by the window or he gets spastic! Summer time is coming and when the folks here sit out on the patio, he is going to have a heart attack. He barks and growls the whole time he can hear their voices. The poor owner has to close the window. 

He is not the first CS I have seen that doesn't like folks. In fact I have never seen a friendly one. I think I would rather take my chances with a pit bull.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Cocker Spaniels have had a reputation of not being a very friendly dog to other people other than their owners. They certainly do not like children.





Addie said:


> There is a CS living right across the street from this building. Every time a person leaves the building, someone gets out of a car, you can hear him bark and growl. And don't walk by the window or he gets spastic! Summer time is coming and when the folks here sit out on the patio, he is going to have a heart attack. He barks and growls the whole time he can hear their voices. The poor owner has to close the window.
> 
> He is not the first CS I have seen that doesn't like folks. In fact I have never seen a friendly one. I think I would rather take my chances with a pit bull.


Himself grew up with three Cockers, one at a time. They were all friendly and loved all the kids in the neighborhood. The only one I knew was Dutch, and that wasn't until I was a sophomore in high school. Our dog was half Cocker, half English Springer. She, as well at Dutch, would lick you to death before she/he nipped you. I wonder if the Cocker across the street isn't so much a mean dog as a lonely dog. He sees people outside - he's stuck inside. He maybe wants to go outside and play rather than watch everyone else have fun. I kinda feel sorry for the guy. Maybe that owner should leash their dog and take him for a walk.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself grew up with three Cockers, one at a time. They were all friendly and loved all the kids in the neighborhood. The only one I knew was Dutch, and that wasn't until I was a sophomore in high school. Our dog was half Cocker, half English Springer. She, as well at Dutch, would lick you to death before she/he nipped you. I wonder if the Cocker across the street isn't so much a mean dog as a lonely dog. He sees people outside - he's stuck inside. He maybe wants to go outside and play rather than watch everyone else have fun. I kinda feel sorry for the guy. Maybe that owner should leash their dog and take him for a walk.



The owner does take him out about three times a day. I just think he has never been socialized. One time I did see him with a muzzle over his snout. I have no idea what that was all about. I don't understand why dog owners don't socialize their pet. 

As a puppy, Teddy started to nip at your ankles if you walked away from him. He was looking for attention. He still tries it, but with just his nose. He will go right behind you and push on your ankle now with his nose when he wants attention. I have to give Spike credit for raising his dog the right way. Teddy has been totally socialized. But if he thinks Spike or any one of us are in danger of being hurt by another person, he goes after the offender.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've met very few mean dogs.  Rambunctious and territorial mostly if they're out of control.  We did have a St. Bernard up at the lake who'd been hit by a car and had brain damage, we had to watch out for him.  The owners just let him roam.  He was pre-Cujo-like.  Then there's the weimeraner who tries to ambush Beagle on our road.  We've talked her owner into finally keeping her leashed.  She's great with people though.  Just not other dogs.


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> I don't know about that.  Most I've known are very sweet.  My mom's cocker just happened to be a jerk.  Cockers were quite popular for a long time, and had all the brains bred out of them.  I had two very sweet rescue cockers, one was dumber than dirt, the other very feisty, but they both loved kids and other people and animals.  A teacher friend has 3 of the sweetest cockers who are also very good with people.
> 
> Sweet torties, GG.



My sister had a cocker spaniel named Heather that I called Odie, after the dog in the Garfield cartoons. My sister hated that, but it was actually very accurate. Dumbest dog I've ever encountered. She was like a puppy that never became a dog. 

My dog would be taking a nap, and "Odie" would decide she wanted to play, and would swat my dog in the face with her big, fat paw. My dog would look at me, as if asking for permission, and if I didn't stop her, she would open up a can of woopass on "Odie." My sister didn't like it, but couldn't argue that it wasn't a well deserved asswhooping. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

The first pet that my kids had was a cocker spaniel miniature collie mix.  He was good with the family and close friends, but he was protective of the kids when people he didn't know were around.  Never attacked or tried to bite them, though.


----------



## Just Cooking

This is a tale of pet loyalty and love.. If its TMI, please forgive me..

Years ago my first wife rescued the runt of the litter from a puppy farm.. She named him Pepe after Pepe Le Pew..She nurtured that little guy and he became 'her' dog.. He was always near her and he would yap at anyone who came to the door or came near her.. He wasn't the entire family's favorite but, we all got used to him..

Twelve years later, my wife was diagnosed with inoperable cancer.. The dog never left her side.. Still protected her.. Eventually we were told that she should be in hospice.. I said no.. I outfitted the sun room with hospital bed and all the things she would need.. At the end of her days, Pepe knew.. When she passed, Doctor, nurses, etc. came to the house.. Pepe didn't let out a peep.. We didn't know where he was, in the confusion.. I found him under the bed.. For the rest of Pepe's life he never yapped... He became as loving to the family as he was to my wife.. 

That's pet love and loyalty..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> This is a tale of pet loyalty and love.. If its TMI, please forgive me..
> 
> Years ago my first wife rescued the runt of the litter from a puppy farm.. She named him Pepe after Pepe Le Pew..She nurtured that little guy and he became 'her' dog.. He was always near her and he would yap at anyone who came to the door or came near her.. He wasn't the entire family's favorite but, we all got used to him..
> 
> Twelve years later, my wife was diagnosed with inoperable cancer.. The dog never left her side.. Still protected her.. Eventually we were told that she should be in hospice.. I said no.. I outfitted the sun room with hospital bed and all the things she would need.. At the end of her days, Pepe knew.. When she passed, Doctor, nurses, etc. came to the house.. Pepe didn't let out a peep.. We didn't know where he was, in the confusion.. I found him under the bed.. For the rest of Pepe's life he never yapped... He became as loving to the family as he was to my wife..
> 
> That's pet love and loyalty..
> 
> Ross


That's a beautiful story, Ross. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is so sweet, Ross. [emoji175] And a wee bit sad. [emoji22]


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> This is a tale of pet loyalty and love.. If its TMI, please forgive me..
> 
> Years ago my first wife rescued the runt of the litter from a puppy farm.. She named him Pepe after Pepe Le Pew..She nurtured that little guy and he became 'her' dog.. He was always near her and he would yap at anyone who came to the door or came near her.. He wasn't the entire family's favorite but, we all got used to him..
> 
> Twelve years later, my wife was diagnosed with inoperable cancer.. The dog never left her side.. Still protected her.. Eventually we were told that she should be in hospice.. I said no.. I outfitted the sun room with hospital bed and all the things she would need.. At the end of her days, Pepe knew.. When she passed, Doctor, nurses, etc. came to the house.. Pepe didn't let out a peep.. We didn't know where he was, in the confusion.. I found him under the bed.. For the rest of Pepe's life he never yapped... He became as loving to the family as he was to my wife..
> 
> That's pet love and loyalty..
> 
> Ross




I read an article yesterday, that pets, specially dogs, know when a patient is dying. A nursing home had a pet dog that roamed the hallways. Whenever a patient was nearing the end of their life, the dog would just start to stay by their bedside. Sure enough, in a couple of days, the patients expired. 

When my SIL was diagnosed with Non-Hodgins Lymphoma, the doctors gave him only weeks to live. He was in Stage Four when they found the cancer. Their little Westie wouldn't leave his side. And then we knew why. He would get very upset when SIL had to go each week for his chemo treatment. Sat by the door until he came home each time. I like to think that it was the dog's devotion that made SIL pull through. 

Then my daughter came down with brain cancer. The Westie behaved in the same manner. The only difference was my daughter took her chemo in pill form each week at home. She would get so sick. The Westie stayed there next to the bed and refused to leave. My SIL had to bring his water and food bowl into the bedroom. When he went out for his daily walk, he did his business in a hurry so he could get back inside to his self appointment post. 

I honestly believe our pets know so much more than we give them credit for. The Westie is still devoted to both my SIL and daughter. He totally ignores their two kids. One lives of the first floor and the other in the basement apartment. He has his corner in each room that he follows my daughter to. And if my SIL is going to work in the garage, he goes right with him and just stays in his corner. Yeah, pets know. We need to learn to pay attention to what they are telling us.


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> That's a beautiful story, Ross. Thank you for sharing.



+1+1

Thank you Ross - not only know pets show how to be loyal.


----------



## Just Cooking

Thanks to all for the positive comments...  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Looks like I'll be adding a pet to the household.  Our graddaughter who is living with us has a pet Chihuahua she left with her mom when she moved here.  She misses it.  The other day I got the whole sad eyed "I miss my dog" speech.  SO coached her well.  She knows I'm a pushover.  So, Pico will be flying up here with my DIL for Mother's Day.  I've never been a fan of tiny dogs but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Looks like I'll be adding a pet to the household.  Our graddaughter who is living with us has a pet Chihuahua she left with her mom when she moved here.  She misses it.  The other day I got the whole sad eyed "I miss my dog" speech.  SO coached her well.  She knows I'm a pushover.  So, Pico will be flying up here with my DIL for Mother's Day.  I've never been a fan of tiny dogs but we'll see how it goes.


Good luck, Andy. I love dogs, but yappy little ones are not my favorite.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Good luck, Andy. I love dogs, but yappy little ones are not my favorite.



Me too. I've had bigger dogs before.  Perhaps the little guy will calm down as our home will be much more low key than what he's used to.


----------



## medtran49

Andy, more than likely it will be yippy and yappy, maybe even snappy for a bit.  DD has one and he has to get used to me being there EVERY SINGLE TIME.  Treats seem to be a way to break the ice though, not in quantity, however.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And if all else fails, *Andy*, there is duct tape.   Or, at least, a nice, small bungee cord...


----------



## Andy M.

No doubt there will be an adjustment period. For him and us. He's a two year old.


----------



## ixamnis

GotGarlic said:


> Halloween cat? I haven't heard of that before. Is it another term for a tortoise shell?
> .....



Here is "Kitty".  I tried to explain what a "Halloween Calico" was earlier, but I didn't do a very good job, so I took some photos.  (I realized I had never intentionally photographed her before, so it's about time).  I wouldn't have known what it was, but when she showed up at our doorstep, a coworker who is very "animal savvy" came over and identified her as a "halloween calico."  Her colors are primarily black and brown, with the brown being almost a cross between brown and rust or orange. Most of her colors are dark, but she has a couple of white patches.  Unlike tortoise calicos, Halloween calico has very little white or other lighter colors.  Kitty does have a white patch at the base of her neck (on the front) and a couple of other very small white patches. The light brown/orange spot on her nose is lighter in color than most of the brown/orange patches on her.


----------



## Cheryl J

Best wishes for a quick adjustment for the Chihuahua, *Andy.*

*Ross*....beautiful story! 

*"eyes" *(sorry for the abbreviation, I hope you don't mind...) that's a gorgeous kitty.  Looks like she likes sinks , I had a kitty like that once.  She LOVED the bathroom sink.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good Luck Andy!  Never been a fan of small yappy dogs either.  While I was the  Humane Officer for a couple of towns they were the worst offenders!  

I was never bitten by big dogs or any dog except one of the little guys!  Gosh, wonder why the owner got written up with such a big fine!


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Good Luck Andy!  Never been a fan of small yappy dogs either.  While I was the  Humane Officer for a couple of towns they were the worst offenders!
> 
> I was never bitten by big dogs or any dog except one of the little guys!  Gosh, wonder why the owner got written up with such a big fine!



Folks with ill will in their hearts hate little dogs. They either have to kick them to shut them up or bend down to grab them. They will nip at your heels or bite them. All the time barking while biting and nipping at you. So if you are planning on doing a B&E, don't pick a house with a small dog. 

We had a break-in a few years back in this town. The wannabe burglar said that he would have been all right if it hadn't been for the little dog that wouldn't stop barking or biting him. The dog kept it up long enough for the owner to call the cops. The would be thief required stitches for some of the bites.


----------



## GotGarlic

Pretty kitty, Ross! That's rather unusual coloring. Most cats I see are some sort of tabby.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL *Addie*, just said I wasn't a fan. I don't hate them. Both my sisters have small dogs and we get along just fine.


----------



## RPCookin

caseydog said:


> Psycho poodle very rarely gets people food. Well, not at my house -- at my parent's house, he does, even though I tell them not to give it to him.
> 
> He always gets steak scraps when I have a steak. He knows. He lays patiently near the table, and waits for me to lower the plate when I am all done.
> 
> Otherwise, it is dry dog food. It may not be the best tasting food in the world, but it is good for him. My last dog lived 17 years on dry dog food -- until her last few months, when I spoiled her rotten knowing she was not going to be around much longer. I figured that the worst thing that could happen was that she'd die a few weeks earlier -- but much happier. Her vet agreed.
> 
> CD



Our Miley doesn't get people food regularly either.  That's how most of the fat dogs you see got that way, so he gets the occasional scraps from steak or other meats, but not on a regular basis, and when he does get table scraps, it's always in his own dish.  

He does get more dog treats than he probably should.  We keep Milk Bones, small marrow bone treats, bacon treats, and chicken jerky treats in an antique baker's cupboard in the kitchen, and anytime any time we walk by he stands and looks at us, then at the cupboard, then back at us, until he gets his goodies.  

We would actually like for him to gain a little weight - he is so skinny that you can see his ribs, but he eats all he wants.  His dish always has food and he just eats when he is hungry.  I will sometimes pour a couple of tablespoons of bacon fat over his dry food, but the vet said to go easy on that too.  He is healthy and happy, so the vet said that he is just a naturally skinny dog, just like some lucky people (not me  )

My latest photos - we took the camping trailer out last week for a couple of days at a local state park.  He decided that the king size bed was his:






Playing tug-o-war:


----------



## Mad Cook

caseydog said:


> My sister had a cocker spaniel named Heather that I called Odie, after the dog in the Garfield cartoons. My sister hated that, but it was actually very accurate. Dumbest dog I've ever encountered. She was like a puppy that never became a dog.
> 
> My dog would be taking a nap, and "Odie" would decide she wanted to play, and would swat my dog in the face with her big, fat paw. My dog would look at me, as if asking for permission, and if I didn't stop her, she would open up a can of woopass on "Odie." My sister didn't like it, but couldn't argue that it wasn't a well deserved asswhooping.
> 
> CD


Over here (UK) cockers have a reputation for being a bit "thick" (translation - "dumb"). Considering that they are descended from working dogs it seems a bit strange


----------



## Mad Cook

RPCookin said:


> Our Miley doesn't get people food regularly either.  That's how most of the fat dogs you see got that way, so he gets the occasional scraps from steak or other meats, but not on a regular basis, and when he does get table scraps, it's always in his own dish.
> 
> He does get more dog treats than he probably should.  We keep Milk Bones, small marrow bone treats, bacon treats, and chicken jerky treats in an antique baker's cupboard in the kitchen, and anytime any time we walk by he stands and looks at us, then at the cupboard, then back at us, until he gets his goodies.
> 
> We would actually like for him to gain a little weight - he is so skinny that you can see his ribs, but he eats all he wants. * His dish always has food and he just eats when he is hungry.*  I will sometimes pour a couple of tablespoons of bacon fat over his dry food, but the vet said to go easy on that too.  He is healthy and happy, so the vet said that he is just a naturally skinny dog, just like some lucky people (not me  )
> 
> ]


I had a similar problem with my GSD bitch. The vet advised me to remove the feed she left when she walked away. It took a little while before she cottoned-on but she eventually realised that if she didn't eat it it would disappear and started to eat up.


----------



## LPBeier

Mad Cook said:


> Over here (UK) cockers have a reputation for being a bit "thick" (translation - "dumb"). Considering that they are descended from working dogs it seems a bit strange



I have heard this about the breed but I had an English Cocker who was probably the smartest dog (yes, even more than my dear sweet Violet) I have ever known. We did not have a fence around our yard and the balcony did not have a gate. In the summer I would leave the front door open and even with all those temptations Brewster would not leave the yard. He also was used to walks so wouldn't do his business in the yard. 

One day at 3 pm (our walk time) the phone rang and I had to take the call. All of a sudden I see my dog crossing the street and walking the one house-length to the small park we walked in. I told the person I was talking to I had to go, grabbed the leash and was ready to give Brewster what-for. But as I crossed the street I couldn't believe my eyes! He had just made it to the park, did his business and sat there beside it waiting for me to come and clean it up. I bent down and gave him a big hug and a "good boy".  He knew it was time and needed to go. I knew he knew he did a wrong, but because he sat there waiting for me I couldn't get mad. It was my fault after all. I never missed three o'clock again.

He wasn't the best with children, but if he didn't like them, he would just disappear.

That was so many years ago but just thinking about him brings a smile to my lips and tears to my eyes.


----------



## Addie

When Spike got Teddy, he was adamant that he would never be one of those fat dogs that can barely walk. He walks Teddy three times a day, no matter what the weather is, until he does what he is there for. Sometimes up to three hours for a walk. And he does this faithfully every day. Teddy hates the rain. As he is walking in the rain, he will run up every set of steps he sees hoping he will get out of the rain. But yet Teddy loves the snow. Go figure.


----------



## caseydog

I took psycho-poodle for a walk, and his favorite person, even above me, was outside. She is a professional dog show judge -- we are talking super-bowl level dog shows. She LOVES my Teddy. He goes nuts when he sees her. Her dog loves me, too. We sat on her patio and had a beer, and her dog, Beau, sat in my lap, while Teddy was a pest to Betty, but she didn't mind. 

Here is a video of Betty as Best In Show judge at the _Westminster Kennel Club_ dog show a couple years ago. Teddy hangs out with a dog celebrity -- and has no idea she is a celebrity. The video is 15 minutes. Betty is the very elegant woman in the long purple dress. She loves my psycho-poodle. It doesn't get any better than that, in my opinion. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2OYkZpBboY

CD


----------



## caseydog

Part two...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UZrpzZpYn4

BTW, Betty and I were in 100 percent agreement on her choice of best in show. That Terrier owned the room. I saw it, and she saw it. 

The bloodhound was the crowd favorite, and the poodle was the elitist favorite, but that terrier absolutely "owned" the room. 

CD


----------



## Mad Cook

The Wonder Horse is thoroughly enjoying the fine weather. He doesn't get turned out much in the winter as he is old (he's 26!)and has a touch of arthritis and doesn't like the cold but he's been going out in the sun for a couple of hours a day this last week or two. He bucks and broncs and shows off to his "ladies" like a horse half his age. 

Despite his absence from the field during the winter he still has the respect of the other horses. He isn't nasty to them but if they are behaving badly at the gate he only has to look at them and they move away. The mares think he's god's gift!

His cataract has now completed blinded his left eye but, as the vet said, it doesn't bother him and he compensates well. He's still ridden occasionally, often by friends who are competent but a bit nervous, and enjoys a hack down the new bridleway which is at the bottom of the farm and doesn't require him to go on the road in traffic. 

I'm 68 and the the joke on the farm is that he will end up pulling the cart that takes my coffin to the cemetary when I'm 90!


----------



## Dawgluver

Teehee, your Tetley is quite the character, MC!  Glad to hear he's still feeling his oats!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good for Tetley!  He is a Wonder Horse!  He needs a cape and crown.


----------



## Just Cooking

My daughter's beloved cat died a couple of months ago.. She has adopted 3 
feral neighborhood cats.. They are fairly well domesticated now and very loving.. She is having them neutered and spayed soon...

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

I walked into the living room this morning to find a lot of items I had ready for packing all over the floor - candles separated from their holders, a few knick knacks, one of my angels (I have a huge collection) with a newly broken wing, packing materials and a piece of paper in the middle of it all. The paper said, "beware of Hurricane Monkey"!  Also in the middle of all this was the box that I was packing the stuff into....which now contained a sleeping ball of black fluff.

TB had been up before me and heard the racket. He added the note and left the evidence for me to see.

I think if she situates herself into one more packing box, I am just going to fill it up with her in it!


----------



## caseydog

RPCookin said:


> We would actually like for him to gain a little weight - he is so skinny that you can see his ribs, but he eats all he wants.  His dish always has food and he just eats when he is hungry.  I will sometimes pour a couple of tablespoons of bacon fat over his dry food, but the vet said to go easy on that too.  He is healthy and happy, so the vet said that he is just a naturally skinny dog, just like some lucky people (not me  )



My dog also self regulates his food intake. My last dog did, too. All I do is keep the bowl full of food, and Teddy eats what he wants, when he wants. And, he is about the perfect weight for his overall size. 

I hate leaving him with my parents when I travel, because they want him to eat two times a day, on a schedule. They put gravy on his kibble to make him eat when he isn't really hungry. They think I starve him. 

Oh, their poodle is FAT! They talk about her weak legs failing her. No, no, no, it is not her legs, it is the weight those legs have to carry. But, I may as well talk to a wall. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle, and my two previous cockers, AKA "pigs", aren't/weren't allowed to self-regulate unlimited food.  One cocker broke into a bag of dogfood that was just within his reach, and by the time I discovered him, he'd consumed most of the contents and was lying on the floor panting and bloated.  Dogs can die of bloat from eating too much food.  Beagle is at a great weight.

LP, Monkey was just being helpful.


----------



## taxlady

We fostered a growing Saint Bernard and had no idea how much food he should have. We gave him as much okay tasting kibble as he wanted. He didn't seem to pig out.


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle, and my two previous cockers, AKA "pigs", aren't/weren't allowed to self-regulate unlimited food.  One cocker broke into a bag of dogfood that was just within his reach, and by the time I discovered him, he'd consumed most of the contents and was lying on the floor panting and bloated.  Dogs can die of bloat from eating too much food.  Beagle is at a great weight.
> 
> LP, Monkey was just being helpful.



Some dogs are like that. They will eat until you think they are going to burst. I've heard all kinds of theories as to why, but I don't give a whole lot of credence to any of them.

I know people who will go nuts at the all-you-can-eat buffet. I can't eat like that. Dogs, like people, seem to have different eating habits.

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

My sweet blond rescue cocker taught my little white rescue mutt how to eat.  She'd leisurely snack out of her food dish all day, until we got the blond.  He'd snarf up all her food once she turned her back.  Both dogs were dumb as rocks, but little white dog learned quickly that she'd better finish up.  Cocker was the culprit who tried to consume the 20 lbs of dog food.

Not a big fan of all-you-can-eat buffets for people either.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle, and my two previous cockers, AKA "pigs", aren't/weren't allowed to self-regulate unlimited food.  One cocker broke into a bag of dogfood that was just within his reach, and by the time I discovered him, he'd consumed most of the contents and was lying on the floor panting and bloated.  Dogs can die of bloat from eating too much food.  Beagle is at a great weight.
> 
> LP, Monkey was just being helpful.


My cocker, Brewster, was taught by his previous owner to eat a whole plate of spaghetti (noodles, no tomato sauce of course). We are talking a huge plate full. When I got him, He would get fed a couple of noodles held out in front of him and he would suck them up. He lost about 15 pounds through better eating and lots of walks.

Yes, Dawg, I know Monkey was helping but the stuff is supposed to go in the box, not the Monkey! LOL


----------



## Addie

Teddy is a self-regulator. You can't even tempt him with his special treats. If he hasn't had his daily poop, he doesn't eat. Save your energy for his scratchies. He never turns them down.


----------



## medtran49

Arwen was a self-regulator even as a puppy, but Strider, not so much.  So they get food twice a day and he inhales it.  Arwen does too now because otherwise we have to stand on top of him and make him leave her food alone.  Mork and Mindy are the same, but we have to leave food out all day because Mindy just grazes and doesn't hardly get anything to eat if we just put it out twice a day (she was losing weight and is tiny to begin with), so she's a nice normal size, Mork is a hefty kitty.


----------



## Addie

We baby sat Teddy again today. Spike came back late in the day. It was 92ºF outside. The sidewalks were just too hot to take him out for a walk today. So when Spike arrived it had cooled down some and he took him for his evening walk. 

They are passing a house with stucco siding. Teddy stops and sticks his nose in a little hole at the base of the stucco. Jumps back, repeats it. Jumps back. Does it a third time. jumps back again. Now Spike is curious. He bends down and looks in the hole. It is a tiny bird with no feathers that fell out of his nest high up in the tree that is right next to the house. Every time Teddy stuck his nose in there, the baby bird would peck it. 

Teddy was afraid of a tiny helpless bird. The big Whimp! 

As they walked away, you could hear the mother screeching as loud as she could. Spikey looked back as they walked away, and there she was going into the hole to make sure her baby was all right.


----------



## Rocklobster

GF turned 50 last week. I had been racking my brains for the last few  months wondering what I could get her. A few days before, she mentioned  she would like a Golden Doodle. Turns out there was a breeder near our  place and one of my employees knew her well..she had one female left and  ready to go in a few days..I went from zero to hero in seconds  flat..meet Bailey...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I want that as bed warmer...Hi Bailey!


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> GF turned 50 last week. I had been racking my brains for the last few  months wondering what I could get her. A few days before, she mentioned  she would like a Golden Doodle. Turns out there was a breeder near our  place and one of my employees knew her well..she had one female left and  ready to go in a few days..I went from zero to hero in seconds  flat..meet Bailey...



I am in love!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hi Bailey, you're a cutie!


----------



## taxlady

Bailey sure is a cutie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw *Roch*, Bailey is adorable!  I hope your GF likes her as much as we do.


----------



## Just Cooking

I want a Bailey....

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Adorable!


----------



## cjmmytunes

I want a Bailey, too.  But I'm old enough for my wants not to hurt me.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well done Rock!!!  Hero indeed!  What a sweetheart! 

She will never be as big as the others named Bailey...  the most common name for Irish Wolfhounds...  as that is their colour!  Too funny!  
Bailey's Irish Cream!


----------



## Saul

I have three cats: Siamese, tortoise, and Savannah.  I also have a Vizsla.  

I want to get way more cats.  I just lost one of my Siamese to cancer so the others are lonely.

I am not really a dog person.  My wife is, though, so we got the Vizsla, which I use for hunting.  I am looking at getting a German Shepherd or a Doberman Pinscher someday because I love both of these breeds.


----------



## RPCookin

Rocklobster said:


> GF turned 50 last week. I had been racking my brains for the last few  months wondering what I could get her. A few days before, she mentioned  she would like a Golden Doodle. Turns out there was a breeder near our  place and one of my employees knew her well..she had one female left and  ready to go in a few days..I went from zero to hero in seconds  flat..meet Bailey...



  That at least makes you hero for a day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle was barking at something like crazy last night.  She's usually spot-on, a deer, fox, coon, etc.  She would not be silenced.

It was barely light enough to see what was upsetting her.  Turned out the neighbor had set up his hugh telescope and tripod along with other stargazing equipment in his backyard.  Something was out of place and according to Beagle, was not supposed to be there.  So glad she protected us from the evil telescope.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle was barking at something like crazy last night.  She's usually spot-on, a deer, fox, coon, etc.  She would not be silenced.
> 
> It was barely light enough to see what was upsetting her.  Turned out the neighbor had set up his hugh telescope and tripod along with other stargazing equipment in his backyard.  Something was out of place and according to Beagle, was not supposed to be there.  So glad she protected us from the evil telescope.



I am so happy that you will still be with us and that Beagle protects you with such dedication. What a dog! You are the greatest Beagle. 

When Spike brings Teddy here, he is right at the door ready to bark and let me know that one of the tenants is going into their apartment. My place is in an alcove and there are five apartments. Two other tenants are always in and out. Teddy has learned their smell and footsteps, and only gives a couple of barks for them. The other two, he barks until the tenant is safely in the home. This dog really thinks he is Napoleon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Rock....Bailey is as cute as can be.  Hope to see more pics of her as she grows! My daughter has a "Bailey", too. She was a rescue...I'll try to dig up a pic of her.

Dawg...your post cracked me up. OMG, the dreaded evil telescope!  Beagle is on it, for sure.


----------



## Snip 13

Cute pets everyone 
I'm more of a cat person myself and since my kitty passed I haven't had any pets. We live in an apartment now so only allowed caged animals. I got two guinea pigs for the kids which I ended up looking after so I guess they count as mine. Cute little things. Two boys, Paddington and Rocket. Paddington is massive for a GP. 1.6 kgs now. Rocket is still a baby. Paddy's previous cage buddy Mufasa passed two months ago from a cancerous tumor.


----------



## medtran49

Strider barks at EVERYTHING that goes by the house if he sees it.  The recycling and garbage trucks are thieves taking our stuff and he makes sure to let us know when they are around.  It's so funny, he barks and then looks at us like why aren't you doing something?  And then goes back to barking. He's even discovered the 1 curly tail lizard that is bold enough to run up to us outside in the expectation of getting mealworms.  He's decided she's a threat so we have to keep him on a short lease when she's around.  He almost got to her once and she jumped up at him and tried to bite him.  Apparently, he's all bluff because he jumped back and then backpedaled to mommy, but he still continues to try to get to her and we don't want to take the chance.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> Strider barks at EVERYTHING that goes by the house if he sees it.  The recycling and garbage trucks are thieves taking our stuff and he makes sure to let us know when they are around.  It's so funny, he barks and then looks at us like why aren't you doing something?  And then goes back to barking.



Hee hee, dogs are so funny! Our Stryder is a Basenji - basically a non-barking breed. We didn't know that when we got her from the shelter. She sometimes growls in a low tone when someone comes to the door, but she very rarely barks. She does sort of yodel sometimes [emoji38]


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle is wild-animalcentric.  And apparently large telescopes are now included.  She likes all people, ignores trucks, but despises a neighbor's Australian shepherd.  He's terrified of her, and she will bully him mercilessly even though he's twice her size.


----------



## Merlot

Everyone has gorgeous pets!  Kate and Maggie, Kate is one of our new mountain curs for squirrel hunting, Maggie's our miniature Australian Shepherd


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet pups, all!


----------



## Caslon

The owner received noise complaints from the neighbors, so they set up a nanny cam. This is what they saw...



https://videosift.com/video/Secret-Life-of-Pets


----------



## buckytom

Rocklobster said:


> GF turned 50 last week. I had been racking my brains for the last few  months wondering what I could get her. A few days before, she mentioned  she would like a Golden Doodle. Turns out there was a breeder near our  place and one of my employees knew her well..she had one female left and  ready to go in a few days..I went from zero to hero in seconds  flat..meet Bailey...





What a cute puppy, Rock!


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> The owner received noise complaints from the neighbors, so they set up a nanny cam. This is what they saw...
> 
> 
> 
> https://videosift.com/video/Secret-Life-of-Pets



I see an upcoming spot of "America Has Talent. That is hilarious!


----------



## buckytom

Breaking News: There was a big tie up in the tunnel today


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That tunnel isn't big enough for two-way traffic!


----------



## Rocklobster

buckytom said:


> What a cute puppy, Rock!


----------



## buckytom

Sorry, that should have been Breaking Mews.
And yes there is, but not with (the) pride at stake.

You'd understand if you were an apex predator that got kissed a lot.


----------



## buckytom

Aww, Rock, who's a good girl... Who's a good girl...

I hope the dog is too...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OH Roch, that face!  I can see how Bailey made you a hero.


----------



## Souschef

*Pilots N Paws Flight*

Just flew this guy and 2 chihuahuas from Fullerton CA to  Santa Maria CA. We met the lady pilot who was going to fly them to their new forever homes in the Bay Area


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww...loving the recent furbaby pics!  

*Bucky*, sweet pic of the tunnel critters.  That made me smile! *Rock*...what a happy and sweet girl! *SC*, thank you again for all you do for the furbabes.


----------



## Katie H

Souschef said:


> Just flew this guy and 2 chihuahuas from Fullerton CA to  Santa Maria CA. We met the lady pilot who was going to fly them to their new forever homes in the Bay Area



Omigosh!  How could you NOT love this sweet doggie?!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Baby Django is in the hospital, kidney failure and a urinary infection.  He would like all your best thoughts for the next couple of days.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Baby Django is in the hospital, kidney failure and a urinary infection.  He would like all your best thoughts for the next couple of days.


Oh no, PF - I'm so sorry to hear that. Best wishes for a quick and complete recovery. Hugs


----------



## dragnlaw

Princess! so sorry!  poor Baby Django.  Cuddles and Pats, two dragonettes are headed his way to do what they were named for.  We'll know when he's feeling better and takes a couple of swats at those "things" flying around him. lol.  

Get Well soon Django!  (and some hugs for Princess too, you must be worried)


----------



## Just Cooking

Sad to see that, PF....  Prayers for quick recovery and strength..

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Sad news.  SO's and my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no!  Feel better soon, Django!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, miss having him around.  He needs to be in the hospital for a couple of days.  Django is a very sick baby.


----------



## Addie

Prayers are already on their way for your baby. Give him lots of love and hugs from all of us.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You have my good thoughts and heartfelt hope for Django's well-being. Ben there-done that worrying about a furbaby. It's not any fun for the human mom.

((hugs))


----------



## cjmmytunes

So sorry to hear about Baby Django.  Prayers going up for him and for you.


----------



## medtran49

Hope Django is doing better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got a call from the Vet, Django is feisty and aggressive, back to himself.  At least he is no longer laying around like a limp washcloth. They will remove the urinary catheter this afternoon and recheck bloodwork.  Should have him home tomorrow.

Thank for all the support and Dragn, I'll be sending the dragonettes back home tomorrow after they clean out the blackberry and raspberry bushes. Did you know they like tomatillos?


----------



## LPBeier

Glad to hear he is better, PF.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so happy Django is feeling like himself again! [emoji2]


----------



## LPBeier

Violet recently had a very serious ear infection in both ears. Apparently, she was shaking her head a lot and burst blood vessels in her ear. A huge hematoma formed in the outer ear, however, it could not be dealt with until the infection cleared up. We were given pills and drops and a week later she had the surgery. 

It was successful but Violet is 13 years and not well so we were told to expect complications. The only one we have noticed is she is now 100% deaf in one ear and 75% in the other.

Thankfully we taught her a lot of sign commands along with the verbal ones so we can communicate that way. However, she whines a lot and the vet said this is normal when a dog loses their hearing suddenly. They feel very alone.

Has anyone else experienced their dog suddenly going deaf?


----------



## dragnlaw

*LP, *Violet will eventually learn to cope. 

Bless you for teaching hand signals. My parents bred, showed, did obedience and hunted their dogs; hand signals were an integral part.


----------



## LPBeier

dragnlaw said:


> *LP, *Violet will eventually learn to cope.
> 
> Bless you for teaching hand signals. My parents bred, showed, did obedience and hunted their dogs; hand signals were an integral part.



Thanks, Dragnlaw. Our next door neighbour when I was growing up trained shepherds as guard dogs. She said it was very important to incorporate hand signals into training because anyone can tell a dog to sit or stay but if that verbal is given with a hand signal, there is less chance a burglar could subdue the animal. I have taught all my dogs a combination since.


----------



## dragnlaw

LP, there is another point with hand signals.  A dog on the far side of the field cannot always hear a command but can usually see it.  

If I have to cross the road to pick up my mail I want my dog to stay on the other side...  she does. I re-enforce the signal when a vehicle comes.

The point here being if you have made your dog 'stay' somewhere you can also 'bring' him/her to you with just a hand signal.  Sheepherder's use a whistle to the same effect in having their dogs guide to the left or right or divide...  but I'm sure you know that, just wanted to mention...


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> *LP, *Violet will eventually learn to cope.
> 
> Bless you for teaching hand signals. My parents bred, showed, did obedience and hunted their dogs; hand signals were an integral part.



The majority of police departments get their German Shepherds from Germany. The reason being that all commands are given to the dog in the language they heard from their time of puppyhood. So they train their dogs to only obey with commands spoken in German. Not too many criminals know German or that the dogs are trained in that language. If you ever watch a police show with the dogs, you will hear the officer give the commands in German to stop once the criminal is under control. 

Along with the German language, the dogs are also taught to obey hand commands. When you are sneaking upon a criminal, you do not want the dog to be barking and giving away the officer's position.


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, so glad to hear Django is on his way to recovery and back to feistiness. 

LP, sorry to hear about Violet's ear complications. It's so hard when our furbabies go through trauma, especially as they're getting older.  My Mr. Blackee is 17 this month and I'm noticing he's not getting around quite as well, and not being so meticulous about grooming himself. Eating and drinking, and using the litter box well, though. 

Addie, police dogs are bred in the states now, and have been for quite some time. They go to school from puppyhood with their trainers and the police officer(s) who will be with them (hopefully), throughout their career.  They live at the home of the primary K9 police officer so they can develop a trusting bond.  As mentioned, they're trained to follow a combination of hand and verbal signs from their owner/trainers. Those dogs are amazing.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Princess, so glad to hear Django is on his way to recovery and back to feistiness.
> 
> LP, sorry to hear about Violet's ear complications. It's so hard when our furbabies go through trauma, especially as they're getting older.  My Mr. Blackee is 17 this month and I'm noticing he's not getting around quite as well, and not being so meticulous about grooming himself. Eating and drinking, and using the litter box well, though.
> 
> Addie, police dogs are bred in the states now, and have been for quite some time. They go to school from puppyhood with their trainers and the police officer(s) who will be with them (hopefully), throughout their career.  They live at the home of the primary K9 police officer so they can develop a trusting bond.  As mentioned, they're trained to follow a combination of hand and verbal signs from their owner/trainers. Those dogs are amazing.



In Boston, our dogs still come from Germany and are trained in the German language. I had a friend who had a full bred German Shepherd. She had a large litter of puppies, also full blooded registered German Shepherds. She wanted to donate the puppies to the police department. They thanked her but told her "no thanks." That is when they explained the why of their decision. 

A couple of the puppies were pure white. One of the officers did take one of them to have as a family pet. My girlfriend refused to take any money for the puppy. She knew it was going to a really good home with children. The rest of the puppies went quickly. All to good homes with children. She insisted on the "children" requirement. She knew that inside these puppies was the instinct to protect its family as it grew into adulthood. But at the same time it was not going to be trained to be vicious. It was just before Christmas and there were a lot of happy children that Christmas.


----------



## taxlady

PF, so glad to hear that Django is recovering well.

LP, (((hugs))) to you and Violet. I hope she gets used to the deafness quickly. Poor pooch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Django is home and he's being very good for me.  He must be a Mama's Boy!  I got  the medications down him without problem.  He looks scruffy, though!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, I hope Violet adjusts to her new normal soon. Hugs to both of you.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Django is home and he's being very good for me.  He must be a Mama's Boy!  I got  the medications down him without problem.  He looks scruffy, though!


Glad he's feeling better - which must make you feel better. I bet you won't even mind him acting up for a while.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone. 

Tonight we had a bit of a situation. I have not been feeling well for a few days - my vertigo has been really bad. A neighbour took Violet for her afternoon time at the park but I didn't want to bother her again for the early evening trip. I took my walker and was happy to see that no one was in the park so we would just do our trip around it. A friend came up just as we were passing the gate so I said we could go in for a little bit. Jake and Violet are both older dogs and just love laying on the grass while I chat with his "Dad". I was able to sit on my walker and it was shady and cool.

Pretty soon the park was filling up and I said we would be on our way. Violet somehow slipped by me in the leash-up area (a two gate system). I called to her but of course she couldn't hear me and I couldn't run after her. I was just about to yell for help when Jake's Dad comes from the other direction and grabs her. He leashed her up and got my walker then made me sit until I was a little more steady. I have to keep that in mind, especially with traffic - I can't act fast and she can't hear.

We'll get this all figured out.


----------



## Addie

I was watching reruns of _The Incredible Dr. Pol_ today. He made a statement that I always found to be so true.

_"Kids who grow up with animals turn out all right as adults."
_

When I had my 4-H kids, I was always amazed at just how dedicated they were to the needs of their animals than themselves. Kids who grew up on farms always had chores to do and were totally responsible for their own animals. That meant that if they had dairy animals, they were up at four or five in the a.m. to feed them, water them, wash them and prepare them to be hooked up to the milking machines. It was no different at the fair than at home. The only difference was then they had to go to school after doing all that. They knew hard work and never complained. No matter what social activities they may want to attend, their animals always came first. 

I never had one kid that I had to keep an eye on. I just love farm kids.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I was watching reruns of _The Incredible Dr. Pol_ today. He made a statement that I always found to be so true.
> 
> _"Kids who grow up with animals turn out all right as adults."
> _



We watched Dr Pol yesterday, also.  I have to tape it for Mom every Saturday evening so she can watch it on Sunday.  He's right about the kids, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Django is doing better, still having problems with going potty.  Will call the Vet today about that.  

Latté is fat, fine and frisky.  

Smudge is not doing well, she's 19 years old.  I think she is in pain and is no longer grooming herself, I think she will need a final visit to the Vet soon.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Django is doing better, still having problems with going potty.  Will call the Vet today about that.
> 
> Latté is fat, fine and frisky.
> 
> Smudge is not doing well, she's 19 years old.  I think she is in pain and is no longer grooming herself, I think she will need a final visit to the Vet soon.



I am so sorry to hear this Princess. Some decisions in life are so painful to make.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Smudge is not doing well, she's 19 years old.  I think she is in pain and is no longer grooming herself, I think she will need a final visit to the Vet soon.


 I'm so sorry, PF.  Maybe her little body will decide on its own that it's time to give up the fight. Sad as it was, I feel grateful that poor LittleBit died in my arms.

OK, gotta go...*sniff*


----------



## Andy M.

PF sorry you furry friends aren't doing well.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad Latté is nice and peppy, and Django is on the road to recovery.  So sad to hear about little Smudge.  Pets just don't last long enough, and it's so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## medtran49

Sorry to hear about Smudge.  It's so hard to let them go.  I kept our pug Pandora around a lot longer than I should have.  She was almost 17.  

Glad to hear about the other 2 though.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Glad Latté is nice and peppy, and Django is on the road to recovery.  So sad to hear about little Smudge.  Pets just don't last long enough, and it's so hard to say goodbye.


^^
(((Hugs)))


----------



## dragnlaw

So sorry Princes!  More hugs coming your way!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Everyone!  Nothing in stone at this time, but I hate to think she is in pain and cannot tell me.


----------



## Cheryl J

So sorry to hear about Smudge, Princess.   I fear that I'll be going through the same thing before too long with my 17 year old Blackee kitty. It's hard, but there's some comfort in knowing they've had a good long life with lots of loving.


----------



## LPBeier

My dear PF, I am so sorry about Smudge. Sending hugs to you. I am glad Django is getting better tho.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Tetley the Wonder Horse*

My lovely Tetley was very poorly yesterday and the vet put him to sleep. He was 27 and we would have owned one another for 17 years come September 16th although I had known and loved him for 23 years.

He was a full chestnut, 16.2hands and went in side saddle and astride and anyone could ride him safely, from a Master of Hounds (Drag hunting) to a 3 year old held on by its mother. He hated showing as much I do - he once got fed up with the rigmarole in a show arena and jumped into the next arena. The teenager riding him was mortified but I couldn't be cross with him.  

We both enjoyed hacking around the countryside and just sitting in the hay in his stable - me with a book and him lying fast asleep.

He was active to the last, playing chase with all the horses in the meadow, supervising at the gate at bringing in time in the afternoon. He never kicked or bit the pushing and shoving horses at the gate he just was a Presence and, they deferred to him and behaved themselves, he still had his girlfriends (despite being a gelding).

Very sad and bereft without him. 

RIP my lovely boy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> My lovely Tetley was very poorly yesterday and the vet put him to sleep. He was 27 and we would have owned one another for 17 years come September 16th although I had known and loved him for 23 years.
> 
> He was a full chestnut, 16.2hands and went in side saddle and astride and anyone could ride him safely, from a Master of Hounds (Drag hunting) to a 3 year old held on by its mother. He hated showing as much I do - he once got fed up with the rigmarole in a show arena and jumped into the next arena. The teenager riding him was mortified but I couldn't be cross with him.
> 
> We both enjoyed hacking around the countryside and just sitting in the hay in his stable - me with a book and him lying fast asleep.
> 
> He was active to the last, playing chase with all the horses in the meadow, supervising at the gate at bringing in time in the afternoon. He never kicked or bit the pushing and shoving horses at the gate he just was a Presence and, they deferred to him and behaved themselves, he still had his girlfriends (despite being a gelding).
> 
> Very sad and bereft without him.
> 
> RIP my lovely boy.



Oh Mad Cook, I am so sorry.  I will miss your stories of Tetley the Wonder Horse. My thoughts, Heart and Prayers go out to you.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Mad Cook, I am so sorry for the loss of your much loved Tetley.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Tetley.  We're sure going to miss you, and the tales of your antics.

RIP, sweet Tetley.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry for your loss, Mad Cook.


----------



## LPBeier

My sincere condolences, Mad Cook. The love you shared for each other came through in your stories about him. 

RIP Tetley


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry for your loss, Mad Cook.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook, I'm sorry you lost your dear horse Tetley.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Sorry to hear of your loss, Mad Cook. It's amazing how attached we become to our animal friends.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh Mad Cook, I am so sorry.  I will miss your stories of Tetley the Wonder Horse. My thoughts, Heart and Prayers go out to you.



I too have loved the stories about Tetley, The Wonder Horse. My heart is broken. I watch Dr. Pol when he has to put an animal down, and he in his own way shows so much compassion. 

You gave Tetley a good life. You gave him the arenas to show off all of his skills and gentleness. You gave him the deep love that every animal deserves. You gave him the life that every animal deserves. I thank you and commend you for all that. 

But I know, like you do, that he is now in a better life without pain. I thank you for having the courage to consider his pain over yours. My condolences and prayers. I am sure he will find some young fillies and mares to boss around and play with. Good bye Tetley. Every time I make myself a cup of Tetley tea, I will remember you Tetley.


----------



## taxlady

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about Tetley. My condolences Mad Cook.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mad Cook, I'm so sorry to hear about Tetley. Your post made me teary eyed.  I've enjoyed reading about your stories of him, his antics, and you shlopping through the mud to take care of him. It sounds like he had the best horsey life ever.  Rest in peace, Tetley.


----------



## dragnlaw

Mad Cook, I'm so so sorry. He sounds like he was my Porto's big brother. Hugs to you at this sad time.


----------



## Mad Cook

Thank you all for your kind comments. Lisa, who helped me with him, had taken some lovely photos. I have to admit he wasn't very photogenic - he was much nicer looking in real life than on paper - or that might be that I'm biased.

The yard owner very kindly buried him on site which was very kind of him as it's not strictly legal to do it without a permit! Mike (the yard owner) was nearly as upset as Lisa and I. He used to own Tetley - imported him from Ireland when he was three years old and was very fond of him.

Thank you again.


----------



## Just Cooking

Mad Cook said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments. Lisa, who helped me with him, had taken some lovely photos. I have to admit he wasn't very photogenic - he was much nicer looking in real life than on paper - or that might be that I'm biased.
> 
> The yard owner very kindly buried him on site which was very kind of him as it's not strictly legal to do it without a permit! Mike (the yard owner) was nearly as upset as Lisa and I. He used to own Tetley - imported him from Ireland when he was three years old and was very fond of him.
> 
> Thank you again.


Being here only a short time, I have missed out on your stories of Tetly.. If you could post pics of him, it would be a nice tribute..  

Ross


----------



## Mad Cook

Just Cooking said:


> Being here only a short time, I have missed out on your stories of Tetly.. If you could post pics of him, it would be a nice tribute..
> 
> Ross


I would if I could. Just been trying to send pics but I'm using the local library's PC and it doesn't seem to want to send photos. I've tried copying the best for framing at home but it won't do that either. Lisa sent it to me from her I Phone so whether that is the problem or the library's system doesn't like forwarding pictures, I don't know. My home laptop is sulking at the moment pending a trip to the PC hospital. 

I'll keep trying.

He was 16.2 hands (don't ask me what that is in real money because I only know he was big!), all chestnut-coloured Irish Draught cross and a very special chap.


----------



## Just Cooking

Mad Cook said:


> I would if I could. Just been trying to send pics but I'm using the local library's PC and it doesn't seem to want to send photos. I've tried copying the best for framing at home but it won't do that either. Lisa sent it to me from her I Phone so whether that is the problem or the library's system doesn't like forwarding pictures, I don't know. My home laptop is sulking at the moment pending a trip to the PC hospital.
> 
> I'll keep trying.
> 
> He was 16.2 hands (don't ask me what that is in real money because I only know he was big!), all chestnut-coloured Irish Draught cross and a very special chap.



If you can get pics into an email, I'd be happy to give you my addy and post them for you...  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

I looked up 16.1 hands. Good grief, that horse was taller at the shoulder than I am tall! It's ~5'5". >>Horse Height<<


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I looked up 16.1 hands. Good grief, that horse was taller at the shoulder than I am tall! It's ~5'5". >>Horse Height<<



You have to remember, that horse started life as a colt (male). Ended up a eunuch. They are usually a lot bigger than the mares you might be used to seeing, even at birth.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> You have to remember, that horse started life as a colt (male). Ended up a eunuch. They are usually a lot bigger than the mares you might be used to seeing, even at birth.


 
The breed of the horse has more to do with it's size than the gender does.  Mad Cook said Tetley was an Irish Draught cross. They are tall, strong, sturdy horses.


----------



## LPBeier

We just found out yesterday that tests confirmed that Violet has stage 3 lymphoma. With her being 13 and all her other health issues we have decided to take no further action in the way of tests or treatments.

We are incredibly sad but don't want her to feel that. Instead, we want to make whatever time she has left (could be a little or years, but the doctor doesn't think the latter) to be happy - hanging out in the dog park with her friends.

We are also thinking that her arthritic legs may stop her before cancer. They are getting weaker all the time. I can't carry a 60+pound dog and she won't fit on my walker. Believe me, if she becomes lame and I can find a way to get her to the park each day I will!

I hope I don't come across as uncaring. I think anyone that knows me knows the bond between that incredible mutt and I. When I got off the phone with the vet (while I was at the dog park, of course). I had tears streaming down my face. I will never let her suffer but I am going to be a wreck when she is gone.


----------



## taxlady

LP, you don't sound uncaring in the least to me. You are not willing to put Violet through the trauma, annoyance, pain, etc. of tests that *might* prolong her life. We understand that you want her to have a good quality of life, rather than just longer life.


----------



## GotGarlic

I agree completely with what taxlady said. We have had to make the same decision about a beloved pet. It's very difficult but sometimes it's the right thing to do. Hugs


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I agree with taxy and GG, too, LP. Heck, my family knows if I'M in a bad way medically and there isn't anything else that can help, they darned well better not have the doctor use extraordinary efforts to keep me going. If they do, they do it under the same threat as my Mom gave to me: "you put me on machines, I haunt you once I finally die". [emoji1] Thankfully, Mom was much too sick at the end for that to have been an option. Phew, dodged that bullet.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, ladies. I have made the decision when the time was right for other pets and I know that we will be able to do the same for Violet.


----------



## Just Cooking

Violet will carry her final hugs far beyond her life here..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Well said Ross - LP - I ditto Ross. 

Hugs for all of you.


----------



## buckytom

That was really sweet, Ross.

+1. 


Big hugs, LP.

I've had to make that decision, and the grim drive to the vet 6 times now with our cats over the years. 3 of the 6 were adult rescues, and the other 3 were feral kittens that we took in. They all got to live out their fairly short lives with a million hugs from us.
But those end days I'd rather not remember.

On a brighter note, I'm looking forward to a few weeks from now. My African Grey, Louie, is turning 30 years old.


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky T, you have an African Grey? Oh, my I have always wanted one! My maiden name is Parrott and even though I hated the jokes I have always been partial to the one "t" variety, especially Grey's. They are just amazing birds. I would love to see a picture of Louie.


----------



## LPBeier

Ross, your words are very much taken to heart...as well as the thoughts and words of everyone else here.

At the moment Violet is sleeping a lot and spending time at the park. She will let us know when it is time and we will do what is best for her. Until that time I want to enjoy our time together and not worry about how much is left.


----------



## msmofet

Last night we welcomed a new member to our family.

Meet Pepper.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1...  a cutie...  

Ross


----------



## Dawgluver

Love black cats.  Added advantage: when they shed, it usually matches my clothes.

She's a cutie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Pepper, you are a beauty!


----------



## GotGarlic

Aw, sweet kitty <scratch scratch>


----------



## msmofet

Thank you everyone.

Now we have:
George
Pepper
Sugar
Sweet Pea
Angel

(Sweet Pea and Angel were a twofer Mommy and baby.)

We think Sweet Pea and Pepper have the same father because there is only one black Tom cat in the neighborhood.


----------



## taxlady

Pepper is a real cutie. How old?


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Pepper is a real cutie. How old?


 Not quite sure but we figure between 1 and 2 months. She still has her baby teeth.


----------



## buckytom

Hi, Pepper! 

Prrr, prrr, prrr.


----------



## Cheryl J

Pepper is a beauty. Looks just like my Mr. Blackee - give or take about 17 years!  Congratulations on your new addition, MsM.


----------



## LPBeier

Hi, Pepper! My Monkey is glad to see that another black cat has a good home! You have beautiful eyes!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Pepper's a cutie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Now we have:
> George
> Pepper
> Sugar
> Sweet Pea
> Angel
> 
> (Sweet Pea and Angel were a twofer Mommy and baby.)
> 
> We think Sweet Pea and Pepper have the same father because there is only one black Tom cat in the neighborhood.



Aw, two more cats and you are an Official Cat Lady, which I aspire to be.


----------



## buckytom

mofet's now a cat ace! (5 cats)

    

There's always 1 cat that thinks he's not a cat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Pretty kitty, msmofet. She reminds me of our sweet Frodo Baggins, who we lost several years ago [emoji813] Same gorgeous green eyes and solid black coloring - except for one little white spot on a paw


----------



## msmofet

I've never had an all black cat before. Although her under coat looks a bit grey in some place and she has some dark brown down her back in places.

We have 1 male and 4 females now. Poor Georgie.

I've never had an all white cat other. I love the markings on Persians and Siamese also (I can't decide which color combo I like best) which I've never had either. There was a family in the neighborhood that had a Siamese and when they moved they abandoned it. I have seen kittens that look like they may be part Siamese. I would have one if DD was able to catch one. LOL


----------



## Just Cooking

I haven't lived with a cat since the 50's.. My first wife had allergies..

Jeannie is a cat person but declined a kitten when we got together, for reasons I have no idea of.

My daughter has always had cats, some pretty wonderful.. She recently had to put her 13 year old cat down.. In May (we were visiting), two lovely stray tabbies took over her porch.. Of course she fed them.. Last month she took them to the vet and had done what was necessary to confirm they were in good health.. She is house training them now and will have them, I guess, neutered and spayed (1 male, 1 female) this month.. 

They are gorgeous and loving...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

My grandmother had a Siamese cat - Samantha. She did not like us as children [emoji38]


----------



## buckytom

We had the coolest Siamese cat named Kiku when I was a little boy. Kiku used to walk with my father down to the bus stop, about 3/4 of a mile away, on most mornings, then occasionally even meet him at the bus stop in the evening to walk home together. He was a great cat.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> We had the coolest Siamese cat named Kiku when I was a little boy. Kiku used to walk with my father down to the bus stop, about 3/4 of a mile away, on most mornings, then occasionally even meet him at the bus stop in the evening to walk home together. He was a great cat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Double  *bucky*!


----------



## LPBeier

When I took Violet for our 20 minute walks at our old place, Monkey would follow. Sometimes she would get side-tracked by a bush or a bug, and I would call her. Or, we would get too far ahead and I would hear a "meow" behind us. But there was no doubt that she was following us. I feel bad that we can't do that here and she only has a 3rd floor balcony to watch the world go by from. She wasn't an outdoor cat by normal standards but she liked those little walks...so did I!


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> mofet's now a cat ace! (5 cats)
> 
> 
> 
> There's always 1 cat that thinks he's not a cat.



Bucky, we had a dog named Joie who really thought he was a cat. Now we have a cat named Monkey who acts more like a dog than Violet does!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Rainbow Bridge*

Good Bye , my sweet Smudge. 

We got back from shopping and she was asleep in her favorite spot on the back of the couch by the front window.  She was gone.  

Latté and Django were in my chair.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh *PF*, that's so sad. And kinda sweet that she checked out from her favorite place. I've got nothing else...except for tears.


----------



## medtran49

Tears for you PF.  But take joy in that she passed peacefully in her sleep in her favorite place.


----------



## GotGarlic

PF, I'm so sorry for your loss. Sweet Smudge had a long and happy life with you and Shrek. I'm thankful she went peacefully.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sad for your loss of a sweet friend..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank You, my friends.  

I'm glad I procrastinated that ride to the vet.


----------



## buckytom

I'm so sorry, PF.


----------



## LPBeier

*PF*, My sincere condolences. Smudge was a sweetie indeed.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I was up quite a bit with Violet in the night. She is wheezing and coughing more than ever. The lump in her throat is growing daily and she is eating her wet food but very little dry. I am getting her meds down her but just barely. She is still happy to go out for walks and to the park but for a much shorter time (she will actually stand by the gate to go home).

We know that it is days, not weeks or months, that we have left with her and while we will not let her suffer, we are doing our best to make these last times happy for her...through a lot of tears.

For her sake, I hope she goes in her sleep like dear Smudge.


----------



## medtran49

LPBeier said:


> For her sake, I hope she goes in her sleep like dear Smudge.



Me too, but please don't let her suffer with having her airway obstructed.  It's a horrible feeling, I know from experience.


----------



## RPCookin

My condolences to both of you.  Losing a family member is so difficult, and it's no easier to lose those four-footed children.  My heart goes out to both of you.


----------



## Just Cooking

Hugs for Violet...  

Ross


----------



## Dawgluver

RIP, sweet Smudge.

LP, I hope Violet will have a pain-free passing.


----------



## dragnlaw

PF, LP, hugs to both of you.  

Princess, so sorry I missed your earlier post. She went to sleep - I so pray that mine will too.

LP, between the lumps in my throat for Princess and then again for you and Violet... hugs


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Smudge.  

LP, sending up strength to you when it comes time for Violet to join Smudge over the Rainbow Bridge. 

So sorry for both of you ladies.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone. We have had a bad couple of days but then tonight she was walking around the park with TB and even played very briefly with one of her dog friends. We just got back from the final walk of the night and I think I am more tired than she is.

*Medtran*, please don't worry. I know what that is like from personal experience as well. Last night I was waking up to every moment and sound she made. We moved her bed to my side but she is preferring the floor. We will not let her suffer one minute. I do hope she does just go in her sleep.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PF & LB - so sorry to hear the sad news about your pets.  Prayers for you both and your families.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone.  We are coping, Latté and Django are subdued, still looking for Smudge.  I built a little memorial in the south yard for her.

LP, hugs for you and Violet.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF))) I'm so sorry to read about Smudge. At least she went peacefully and Latté and Django won't be left wondering what happened to her.

(((Hugs LP))) Enjoy whatever time you have left with Violet.


----------



## LPBeier

We took our beloved Violet to the vet today as her breathing was laboured, her face and neck were all swollen and she could barely stand.

It was a tough decision but in the end we decided to let her go. I stayed with her and she never flinched or resisted in any way as they were prepping her. She just fell into a deep, peaceful, and permanent sleep.

Thanks everyone for your support - she will be missed.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> We took our beloved Violet to the vet today as her breathing was laboured, her face and neck were all swollen and she could barely stand.
> 
> It was a tough decision but in the end we decided to let her go. I stayed with her and she never flinched or resisted in any way as they were prepping her. She just fell into a deep, peaceful, and permanent sleep.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support - she will be missed.


Oh, LP, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how difficult it is to let them go. She was well-loved by you and TB. Hugs and love to you both


----------



## Just Cooking

Hugs...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> We took our beloved Violet to the vet today as her breathing was laboured, her face and neck were all swollen and she could barely stand.
> 
> It was a tough decision but in the end we decided to let her go. I stayed with her and she never flinched or resisted in any way as they were prepping her. She just fell into a deep, peaceful, and permanent sleep.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support - she will be missed.



I am so sorry LP, I send you good thoughts and wishes over the loss of your Beloved Violet.


----------



## Dawgluver

Goodbye, sweet Violet.  You brought your owners much joy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My deep sympathies to you and TB, Lydia.  Losing a pet, who gives you unconditional love no matter what, is one of the toughest things to do. She had a good life with you, and you with she...but I think you should have given her a little streak of Violet in her fur.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

LP,  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you everyone.

*CG*, I was tempted many times!


----------



## dragnlaw

feeling for you in your loss, LP.  Hugs.


----------



## buckytom

Aww, Lyd, my heartfelt condolences. Your love made Violet's life especially wonderful, and vice versa. These things remain as long as we keep them in our hearts.


----------



## medtran49

LP, Violet was well loved and you did the best thing for her.


----------



## cjmmytunes

So sorry to hear that, LP.  I'm sure she's enjoying herself over the Rainbow Bridge.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Andy M.

LP, so sorry you had to let your Violet go.  I know the pain that brings.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Goodbye, sweet Violet.  You brought your owners much joy.


+1
(((Hugs))) and condolences.


----------



## LanceHoying

Hi, everyone! I didn’t realize that we had a pet section. Let me introduce mine. This is our Siamese cat named Lana. Whenever she’s not playing with the kids or following my wife around the house (it freaks her out, much to our amusement), she would usually play with her cat toys or chill out in the living room. She can be a fickle cat sometimes, but overall, she’s a kind and cuddly companion.

@LP: It’s been a month, but I would like to extend my condolences. We also lost a pet years ago (our Pomeranian), and it really leaves a mark, whenever such a thing would happen.


----------



## msmofet

LanceHoying said:


> Hi, everyone! I didn’t realize that we had a pet section. Let me introduce mine. This is our Siamese cat named Lana. Whenever she’s not playing with the kids or following my wife around the house (it freaks her out, much to our amusement), she would usually play with her cat toys or chill out in the living room. She can be a fickle cat sometimes, but overall, she’s a kind and cuddly companion.
> 
> @LP: It’s been a month, but I would like to extend my condolences. We also lost a pet years ago (our Pomeranian), and it really leaves a mark, whenever such a thing would happen.


 BEAUTIFUL kitty!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful Chocolate Point...I bet she's a talker.  Mine out talks me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lana is a real cutie, *Lance*, but those eyes say "mischief" loud and clear!


----------



## Rocklobster

Our pup has gotten into stealing my dirty socks out of the laundry hamper. We've had to keep the hamper in the bedroom closet but she has figured out how to open the bi fold door. I hear her rooting around in there at about 630 every morning...she takes one sock and goes downstairs...


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> Our pup has gotten into stealing my dirty socks out of the laundry hamper. We've had to keep the hamper in the bedroom closet but she has figured out how to open the bi fold door. I hear her rooting around in there at about 630 every morning...she takes one sock and goes downstairs...



Rock, that is not unusual. Spike's dog does the same thing. One time when he took him to the vet for one of his shots, he asked about it. According to the vet, the strongest odor of your body for the dog is in your feet, also called your socks. Teddy knows in the morning that very shortly, Spike is going to be leaving for work. He wants to be able to smell him throughout the time Spike is gone. When he started to leave Teddy here overnight, he left one of his socks for him. Teddy likes to sleep in the closet with the sock close to his nose. Neither me or Pirate ever touch it. We don't want our odor on it. 

Just yesterday Spike mentioned it was about time to change his one dirty sock. Pirate and I looked at him wondering what he was talking about. AHa! I see said the blind carpenter as he picked up his hammer and saw. Let puppy dog have your one dirty sock. It is an expression of love.


----------



## dragnlaw

Can you say...  "Foot Fetish"?


----------



## caseydog

Psycho-poodle is at his dog-sitter's house while I'm gone. He loves it there, and her cat, Voodoo is his best friend. He'll be sad for a day or two when I pick him up on Thursday. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Dragn, where ya been?

Rock, your feet are ambrosia... 

Casey, what does that say about how psycho-poodle feels about you? 
Bein' gone?  Jus' sayin'.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Dragn, where ya been?
> 
> Rock, your feet are ambrosia...
> 
> Casey, what does that say about how psycho-poodle feels about you?
> Bein' gone?  Jus' sayin'.



Oh, he is loyal up to a point. But if he got a better offer from someone else, he'd dump me in a heartbeat.  

CD


----------



## medtran49

Rocklobster said:


> Our pup has gotten into stealing my dirty socks out of the laundry hamper. We've had to keep the hamper in the bedroom closet but she has figured out how to open the bi fold door. I hear her rooting around in there at about 630 every morning...she takes one sock and goes downstairs...



Be careful she doesn't start eating them.  One or both of our pugs have been known to eat them, whole at that.  Thank goodness they have always come out one way or the other and not gotten stuck and caused a blockage.  It happened twice before we got extremely careful about leaving socks where they could get to them.  I'd turn the hamper around backward, a bit awkward for you, but better than her dying or you spending $$$$ to get a sock removed from her GI tract.


----------



## Mad Cook

Rocklobster said:


> Our pup has gotten into stealing my dirty socks out of the laundry hamper. We've had to keep the hamper in the bedroom closet but she has figured out how to open the bi fold door. I hear her rooting around in there at about 630 every morning...she takes one sock and goes downstairs...


A female friend's neutered tomcat had a thing about her knickers and would steal them out of the laundry basket!


----------



## dragnlaw

I can see this becoming a "What weird things our pets do" thread.  Keep'em coming!

My mother used to accuse us kids of eating the grapes just off the front of the bunch. She hated seeing stubs left. "Take a small bunch and eat them" she would admonish, then you can throw out the entire stem and not leave an ugly stub! I cut them up on purpose for you. 

She had them on a shelf just for us to reach but it turned out it was the dog...  walking past and taking just one grape at a time.


----------



## medtran49

Mad Cook said:


> A female friend's neutered tomcat had a thing about her knickers and would steal them out of the laundry basket!



The 3 kittens my dad's cat had when I stayed with him would do that with mine (2 became our Mork and Mindy).  Unfortunately, they dragged a pair into the living room and stashed them underneath a chair the night before a bunch of people came to his and stepmom's house.  An aunt spied them and just had to pull them out and ask whose they were in a loud voice in front of everybody....


----------



## LPBeier

*Lance*, thank you for your condolences and Lana is adorable! By the way, most cats are fickle...they just don't want you to know it! 

I know it hasn't been long since we lost our dear sweet Violet, and we will never be able to replace her, but I found that health-wise I really need a dog. It gets me out and walking, going to the dog park gets me socializing and having to deal with the responsibilities of having a pet give me something more to think about than my own health. So, we started looking and ended up at the Seattle airport last Friday to pick up a five-month-old puppy we rescued from Mexico.

She came to us as "Cupcake" and many of you who know me well will get the humour in that one right away. But after calling her that and referring to her as that to others for a day we realized it just wasn't a dog name. So she is now called "Miley". Miley is (we are pretty sure) a Jack Russell/Whippet cross and will get to about 40 - 50 pounds. 

She was one of a litter of 6 who were left in a garbage bag on the side of the road just outside of Puerto Vallarta. Thankfully a volunteer from the shelter was driving by and saw the bag. It was dark but he was sure it was moving. He checked it out and found the pups. The next day he took them to the shelter and they were able to take them in. All six survived and have now all been adopted in the Seattle/Vancouver areas. We are in touch with her brother's family and it is great to email things back and forth. We are going to try and get them together as well.

Miley is super shy but has really bonded with TB and I. At the dog park the other day I went outside the gate to throw out some garbage and she went up to the fence and watched my every step. When I came back in I got a greeting like I had been gone for a week!

We are having some behavior issues like using paws and teeth and there have been a few "accidents" but considering her background we would be surprised if there weren't a few things. She isn't good with big dogs and is really cold as this is a totally different climate than she is used to. But she came with a jacket! 

I will have to upload the pictures separately because I just realized they are on my phone.


----------



## Just Cooking

Thank you for the update on Miley...  
There is no doubt that she will adjust to her new, loving family..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Congrats to Miley on finding a super loving family!


----------



## RPCookin

We have a Miley too, but ours is a boy dog, named after the settlement where we lived in the Bahamas.  He has a gimpy front leg right now - no idea what he did to hurt himself, but the way he jumps around with total abandon, it isn't surprising.  The vet can't find any structural damage, so we'll wait a week and see if anti-inflamatory medication helps.  

Here he is in his favorite napping position:


----------



## Just Cooking

I love dogs... (its as simple as that)  

Ross


----------



## RPCookin

Just Cooking said:


> I love dogs... (its as simple as that)
> 
> Ross



+1 Me too!


----------



## Andy M.

When our granddaughter arrived last March to stay with us for a while, she came accompanied by her chihuahua, Pico. Pico is a combination of a long hair and short hair chihuahua.  

If you look up 'lap dog' in the dictionary you should see his face.  He's happiest when he's on a human.  He's particularly crazy for my SO.  I fall into third place in the hierarchy after SO and GD.


----------



## Chef Munky

Saying good bye to my little girl today.
I've made the arrangements yesterday.

Her health and attitude has diminished this past week.
I'd rather she go with love and dignity than miserably in pain.

Our Golden Retriever is in for a heart break today.
Sophie was his girl. He just loved her to to no end.

On the bright side I had many years (13) of happy memories and adventures with her. Like me she could be naughty and nice. 
Sassy and classy.Very protective and motherly.
Were moody, ok? 
She has definitely been MY girl.

Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

*On the bright side I had many years (13) of happy memories and adventures with her.
*
Hold that in your heart and mind and she will always be with you..

Ross


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Munky)))


----------



## Addie

Hugs and love Munky. She will always be in your heart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm so sorry Munky.  Hugs.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Munky,  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dawgluver

RIP, sweet Sophie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry, *Munky*. Keep those memories close.


----------



## RPCookin

Keep her in your heart and hopefully in photos to keep the memories fresh.  Every time I hear a story like this of the loss of a pet friend, I give my puppy a hug.  Miley is here in my study right now, lying in his bed watching my every move (he has 4 beds - 3 on the main floor and one in the basement next to my wife's craft desk).


----------



## Chef Munky

Can't say much right now.The pangs of her not being here beside me started to hurt last night while I was making dinner.The routine of things are off.

She did go the way I had hoped.No pain.

Had I waited and called today it would have been an emergency put down.
Her Kidney's were acting up again.I couldn't put her through the long drives again for treatment.She let us know she was ready.

So she left us giving us kisses wrapped up in her favorite knitted blanket I had made just for her.It was quick as she quietly fell asleep in my arms. 

Munky.


----------



## buckytom

I'm so sorry, Munky. 


You will always have her paw prints on your heart.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky, I'm so sorry to read of the loss of your beloved Sophie. ((((hugs))) to you and all who will miss her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I swiped Django's blankets out of HIS chair today for a wash and dry...he sat on the back of the chair all afternoon, looking small and pitiful, until they were dry.  He is now fluffing them up to his idea of comfort.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I visited my ex today, which means visiting with my two dogs. I really miss those guys, but I just couldn't properly care for a dog where I live now. My yard is small and not fenced, so they are better off with her. Sometimes, though, I feel like I'm missing out on the best years of their lives.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> I visited my ex today, which means visiting with my two dogs. I really miss those guys, but I just couldn't properly care for a dog where I live now. My yard is small and not fenced, so they are better off with her. Sometimes, though, I feel like I'm missing out on the best years of their lives.



Yeah, I keep my dog at Mom's, actually he is their dog, but I claim him.  We have lots of fun together.  I hang out with him in the yard, sometimes not even seeing Mom and Dad.


----------



## LPBeier

It's been awhile since I've shown off Miley and she had two "events" this week.

Well, this one the event was Jersey day in Canada to honor the 16 people (mostly hockey players in their late teens) from the Junior hockey team out of Humboldt Saskatchewan. Several coaches, the trainer and bus driver also died when their bus collided with a semi-truck on their way to a playoff game in another town. This accident has really brought our Nation together.

Miley didn't have a hockey jersey but her Saskatchewan Roughriders Football hoody did the trick. And she wears it well!


On Sunday, Miley got to play with three of her five siblings for the first time since we picked her up five months ago. At first, they didn't really show any recognition or interest. But all of a sudden the chase was on and they never stopped for an hour! It was cold, rainy and muddy but they didn't seem to care. It was so good to see them happy!

We are going to try to get all six dogs together in mid-June to celebrate their first birthday. The shelter gave them May 27th as the day but no one really knows so the fact that two people can't make it in May isn't a big deal. I am commissioned to make a cake for the dogs and someone else is making one for us.

In case you are wondering, there are two girls and two boys. The two that are missing (they live further away) are both boys. Miley's the one on the far right with Ollie looking vicious (he is actually as much of a sweetheart as the rest of them). Luna (far left), is the other female, sparring with Tex.


----------



## LPBeier

Steve & PF, when I left my first husband, I couldn't take the cats even though the Mama was mine. Even if I could have, we didn't think splitting them up was a good idea. I didn't want to see the ex but he left a back window open during the day so the two cats could come and go. I would go when I knew he was at work and spend some time in the backyard with them. When he went away I would go feed them and hang out. Friends told me I was crazy helping him out but I wasn't - I did it for me and the cats!


----------



## Chef Munky

Our GR is sleeping away. I feel bad for him it's been a rough week.
He misses Sophie terribly.He's      been hanging out with hubby all the time now. Never leaves his side. He just wants someone to care for. Trub has been doing a great job at that.

He was due for his annual rabies vaccine, so we made an appointment with his vet.Though it was a few days wait he began having sneezing fits.
We though it was allergies and gave him Benadryl which helped a little.
He had a day where he was sneezing blood. Not good.

He's on antibiotics now. The vet thinks it could be a tumor in his nasal passage.He's       compensating his breathing through his left nostril. Still sneezing on occasion.She want's to do a biopsy on his nose.
He still has a large lump that changes from red to white.

He's been exempt from any and all future vaccines.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Our GR is sleeping away. I feel bad for him it's been a rough week.
> He misses Sophie terribly.He's      been hanging out with hubby all the time now. Never leaves his side. He just wants someone to care for. Trub has been doing a great job at that.
> 
> He was due for his annual rabies vaccine, so we made an appointment with his vet.Though it was a few days wait he began having sneezing fits.
> We though it was allergies and gave him Benadryl which helped a little.
> He had a day where he was sneezing blood. Not good.
> 
> He's on antibiotics now. The vet thinks it could be a tumor in his nasal passage.He's       compensating his breathing through his left nostril. Still sneezing on occasion.She want's to do a biopsy on his nose.
> He still has a large lump that changes from red to white.
> 
> He's been exempt from any and all future vaccines.
> 
> Munky.



I hate hearing about children and pets that are sick. It makes you feel so helpless. Here's hoping that your pet is feeling better real soon.


----------



## dragnlaw

My sweet Gracie past away last week. She was only 4/5 yrs old.  Unknown cause but evidently, for whatever reason, I wasn't the only one to suffer loss of geese this year.  Doesn't really make me feel better but...  what can you say, life goes on. 

So at the moment I only have George and Baby Bob. George still keeps looking around for Gracie .   But they will have company this coming Thurs. as 2 new girls will be arriving.
baby is in a lid of a barrel with maybe 2 inches of water? If it's wet - they're in!

Gracie, you will never be forgotten - you were a splendid mother. RIP


----------



## dragnlaw

woops! how did that happen - I can't seem to turn the picture up-side-right...  sorry about that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So sorry to hear about Gracie.  My condolences, dragn!


----------



## msmofet

dragnlaw said:


> My sweet Gracie past away last week. She was only 4/5 yrs old. Unknown cause but evidently, for whatever reason, I wasn't the only one to suffer loss of geese this year. Doesn't really make me feel better but... what can you say, life goes on.
> 
> So at the moment I only have George and Baby Bob. George still keeps looking around for Gracie . But they will have company this coming Thurs. as 2 new girls will be arriving.
> baby is in a lid of a barrel with maybe 2 inches of water? If it's wet - they're in!
> 
> Gracie, you will never be forgotten - you were a splendid mother. RIP


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## taxlady

RIP sweet Gracie.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Sorry for your loss. Gracie will be missed.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry for your loss, Dragn.  Those are really nice pics of her and her baby.  Glad to hear new ones are arriving, I hope it helps all of you who miss her.


----------



## buckytom

Aww, I'm sorry about Gracie, dragn. 
Memories always keep them near.


----------



## caseydog

The best toys are the free ones. 

My dogs have all liked paper towel tubes. I think it is a universal dog favorite.

Psycho-poodle is no exception. All I have to do is thump the empty paper-towel tube on a hard surface, and he comes running from anywhere in the house. Being a poodle, I make him jump for it, and he can jump to about shoulder level on me. 

He then tears it into tiny pieces -- he doesn't eat any of it -- just tears it apart. And, it's not just him, lots of dogs love to tear up these tubes. It is fun for them, and costs nothing. You just have to clean up the cardboard scraps when they are done. 

Try it with your dog.

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cats like them, too...they just don't chew them up.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cats like them, too...they just don't chew them up.



Soooooo, what do cats do with them? 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

They chase them around the house until it gets stuck under the couch. 
Along the favourite list for both are:
Wine corks, 
rolled/crumpled up balls of foil, 
my cats will sometimes attack and chew on elastic bands, haven't seen any of my dogs do that though


----------



## GotGarlic

My cat has been obsessed with a twist tie lately.


----------



## msmofet

Bottle caps and straws - my cats have a stash under fridge, stove and dressers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Basically, cats like anything you have not purchased as and is not thought of as a cat toy.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Basically, cats like anything you have not purchased as and is not thought of as a cat toy.


Yeah, so that $50 cat tower with a dangling stuffed mouse? Fascinating to her for about two days [emoji38] They are scratching the rope-wrapped legs, though, so there's that.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, so that $50 cat tower with a dangling stuffed mouse? Fascinating to her for about two days [emoji38] They are scratching the rope-wrapped legs, though, so there's that.


So true...  

Daughters cats (2) have totally ignored their new cat tower but anything they see is fair game to them.. 

I'm not a cat guy but, they DO keep me laughing when they are not sleeping.. (most of the day)  

Ross


----------



## caseydog

I'm not a cat person, either, but I have enjoyed the entertainment of one cat, and one laser pointer. There is nothing more entertaining than watching a cat chase a little red dot around a room -- especially when it runs face-first into a wall. 

Then again, a dog chasing a ball on a tile floor can get interesting, too. When they hit the wall, they have the brakes on, but it's too late. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

We are not longer a family with a pet.  Our granddaughter moved to NY City for more flight opportunities with American and she took her dog with her.  

Late every afternoon, I'd settle into my recliner in the living room to relax and catch up on some recorded TV shows.  No matter what Pico was doing, when he heard me move into the LR, he'd run and jump up onto my lap.  That was his spot for the rest of the afternoon.

While he was often way too yippy for my taste, SO and I had become attached and miss him.


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> We are not longer a family with a pet.  Our granddaughter moved to NY City for more flight opportunities with American and she took her dog with her.
> 
> Late every afternoon, I'd settle into my recliner in the living room to relax and catch up on some recorded TV shows.  *No matter what Pico was doing, when he heard me move into the LR, he'd run and jump up onto my lap.*  That was his spot for the rest of the afternoon.
> 
> While he was often way too yippy for my taste, SO and I had become attached and miss him.



It amazes me what dogs can hear. I sometimes think psycho-poodle can hear my thoughts. I can make all kinds of noise in the kitchen without him moving an inch, but if I touch the Puperoni bag in the panty, BAM, there he is. It is virtually impossible for me to put on a pair of shoes (I don't wear shoes in the house) without him knowing it. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*dragn*, sorry to hear that Gracie Goose is gone...


*casey*, the dog we had while I was growing up could tell when you grabbed a can of tuna from the basement pantry. She loved tuna! Any other can, she'd ignore you. But as soon as you came up the steps with a tuna can (still sealed, mind you), she was at your heals. It was as if she had radar.



Andy M. said:


> We are not longer a family with a pet.  *Our granddaughter moved to NY City* for more flight opportunities with American and *she took her dog with her*.
> 
> Late every afternoon, I'd settle into my recliner in the living room to relax and catch up on some recorded TV shows.  No matter what Pico was doing, when he heard me move into the LR, he'd run and jump up onto my lap.  That was his spot for the rest of the afternoon.
> 
> While he was often way too yippy for my taste, *SO and I had become attached and miss him*.


And yet you never mention missing your granddaughter... Well, in your defense, I suppose it's because she isn't a "pet".


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...And yet you never mention missing your granddaughter... Well, in your defense, I suppose it's because she isn't a "pet".



In my defense, I believe I mentioned her leaving a while ago.  Of course, we miss her too. She got an apartment in NY with her boyfriend so it's no surprise she preferred that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am a cat person, but I love a good dog.  Most of the dogs I have known have been very good dogs.  If I had more yard, I would have a dog, too.  

As it is, Dad is busy leash training Jethro so I can walk him without being dragged. Jethro has no manners, but it isn't his fault, he was never taught any.  He is also very strong minded, a trait bred into him, it's taken me a couple of years to get him to mind me and most of it is my tone of voice. Dad just has to say his name to get some semblance of obedience. One day, when he got out of the yard, we found out that he will come when I call him .  And please don't tell him is able to jump the fence...he doesn't know.


----------



## dragnlaw

lol... Princess, you are so lucky he doesn't realize he can jump over!  Even my geese, when they find the tiniest hole never forget it is there and go back to check all around in the exact same spot where they found it first.

I don't know if I posted this before but one dog pulled open the toaster oven door to get at a loaf of bread I had stashed there before going out!

This same dog, very long legs, (Saarloos Wolfhound) could open any door.  Round knob, flipper - (oh please, why bother to even close it?), double glass patio doors, heavy - old fashion - and with a bar.  I had to get up on the kitchen stool to put the bar waaay beyond his reach.  
Toggle bar (easy peasy) on a pantry.  Only reason I knew something was missing was the tiny piece of plastic with half the words  "..own su.." .  Brand new bag of brown sugar 2 lbs.  .. gone.  Whether one dog ate it alone or shared it with the other 3 - at least there was no blood anywhere so it was a peaceful party- although he probably finished it himself in 3 gulps.

Good night all - may you have a good shift Princess, busy enough to keep you awake but not so busy as to poop you out!


----------



## Katie H

OKaaaay!

We've had Sparky since February 8 when we brought him home from our local shelter.  He just had the "take me home" look on his face and in a matter of hours he became part of our family.

He's been a real sweetie-bug and he and Harley, our original baby, have become the best of buds.

The first picture is of our brown boxer doggie, Harley.  She's been with us for almost 7 years and is a sweet and loving girl.

We weren't sure how she and Sparky would make it together but, after, about 12 hours, they were "spooning" in the big dog house.  Now each of them has their own house, but the snoozin' together hasn't stopped.  They are just the best of friends.

The second photo is of Sparky....ready for his close-up


----------



## Rocklobster

Our dog waits like this every night for us to have dinner..she'll sit there until we eat..tonight it was about 15 minutes


----------



## Dawgluver

A hunting friend brought over his new 10mo.old German Shorthair today.  Large, beautiful girl, number 9 in the series.  She was very busy.  Needless to say, Beagle was not pleased, and kept a wary eye on her.


----------



## buckytom

Katie H said:


> OKaaaay!
> 
> We've had Sparky since February 8 when we brought him home from our local shelter.  He just had the "take me home" look on his face and in a matter of hours he became part of our family.
> 
> He's been a real sweetie-bug and he and Harley, our original baby, have become the best of buds.
> 
> The first picture is of our brown boxer doggie, Harley.  She's been with us for almost 7 years and is a sweet and loving girl.
> 
> We weren't sure how she and Sparky would make it together but, after, about 12 hours, they were "spooning" in the big dog house.  Now each of them has their own house, but the snoozin' together hasn't stopped.  They are just the best of friends.
> 
> The second photo is of Sparky....ready for his close-up




That is awesome, KTH. They both look exactly like the kind of dogs I'd love. Glad to hear they are best buds.


----------



## buckytom

Rocklobster said:


> Our dog waits like this every night for us to have dinner..she'll sit there until we eat..tonight it was about 15 minutes



Lol, she looks settled in for the long haul.


----------



## dragnlaw

Some evenings I eat my supper in front of the TV - not often but enough for me to suddenly notice that Maya, always within a foot of my supper and I, would not be with me. 

She will not leave the kitchen as long as there is food on the counter, she knows I will be coming back and still hopes she'll have that nano-second to grab anything I should perchance drop.


----------



## RPCookin

caseydog said:


> It amazes me what dogs can hear. I sometimes think psycho-poodle can hear my thoughts. I can make all kinds of noise in the kitchen without him moving an inch, but if I touch the Puperoni bag in the panty, BAM, there he is. It is virtually impossible for me to put on a pair of shoes (I don't wear shoes in the house) without him knowing it.
> 
> CD



We have mostly the same experiences with Miley.  He can be asleep on our bed, but if I drop one little piece of diced chicken into his bowl that escaped from something I'm making in the kitchen, he's right there.  It doesn't hurt that he never quite grew into his ears.  They are like radar receivers, each moving independently to track different sounds at the same time.







He loves these rope tug toys, but the problem is that when not playing tug-of-war, he just lies down with one and starts tearing it to shreds.  As a result, he doesn't get one very often.


----------



## Chef Munky

Up really early to have some quiet time alone with Trub.Before the guys take him in.

His cancer has spread rapidly.We did all his favorite things this weekend.
Q'd a Brisket, played ball.

I've been very blessed to have had him right beside me for 14 years.
That's a long time for a Golden Retriever.
Trub had a way of worming his way into everybody's heart.

I'll miss him terribly my hearts heavy.
Now he can go and be with his beloved Sophie.


Munky,


----------



## medtran49

I'm so sorry Munky.  I know it's hard to let them go.


----------



## Dawgluver

RIP, dear Trub. So sorry, Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry, Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Aw Munky (((hugs))). RIP Trub.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to read this *Munky*.


----------



## Addie

Munky, our family has been through this trauma more than once. So I understand the pain. He will be happy with his Sophie. Wrap yourself in that thought and it will help you through the pain. 

We all have someone waiting for us and Trub will have and be with his Sophie. And  he will be pain free.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw Munky, I am so sorry and offer my condolences.  My best wishes for you and yours.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry, Munky. With you in thoughts. I'm going to have to make that difficult trip to the vet with my little 18-year old Mr. Blackee kitty soon.  He's not doing well. It's so hard.


----------



## Andy M.

Munkie, so sorry to hear of your loss.  Goldens are the best! We had one for 10 years before he succumbed to cancer.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> I'm so sorry, Munky. With you in thoughts. I'm going to have to make that difficult trip to the vet with my little 18-year old Mr. Blackee kitty soon. He's not doing well. It's so hard.


 
7:30 tomorrow morning. I don't think I can do this on my own. Thank goodness I have loved ones willing to be with me at that hour.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Cheryl))) I'm glad you won't have to do this alone. I know it's really hard, even when we know it's for the best.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh Cheryl, I'm so sorry. Hugs and love to you. Such a difficult decision {{{Cheryl}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl, you have my thoughts and best wishes.  I'm glad you will not be by yourself.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you so much ladies, for your warm thoughts and hugs.   I appreciate it so much and will carry them with me tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

((((hugs))))) *Cheryl*. I'll keep you in my thoughts tonight. Maybe Mr. Blackee with grace you with passing in your arms instead. When it came time for Himself and I to have "the talk" about LittleBit, she cuddled with me and then slipped away.

_Gotta go, there seems to be a leak in my eye plumbing..._


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ((((hugs))))) *Cheryl*. I'll keep you in my thoughts tonight. Maybe Mr. Blackee with grace you with passing in your arms instead. When it came time for Himself and I to have "the talk" about LittleBit, she cuddled with me and then slipped away.
> 
> _*Gotta go, there seems to be a leak in my eye plumbing..*._


 Leak in my eye plumbing too.


I'm reminded of a friend. He and his cat knew it was near. He didn't go to bed that night. He slept on the recliner so the old lady cat could curl up on his chest. She slipped away while he slept and was still curled up on his chest in the morning.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you CG and Taxy.  I wish it could be that way. 

Eye leak here, too.  It's after midnight, I tried to sleep and just can't. He's sleeping in his cushy bed next to me and seems to be doing OK for now. I'm going to try to get some sleep, back tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you CG and Taxy.  I wish it could be that way.
> 
> Eye leak here, too.  It's after midnight, I tried to sleep and just can't. He's sleeping in his cushy bed next to me and seems to be doing OK for now. I'm going to try to get some sleep, back tomorrow.


I really wished it could have been that way with Shreddy.


----------



## JustJoel

The beagle is Bugsy, he’s a real trouble maker! The terrier is Max. He’s sweet as can be and intelligent as a dog can get.

My previous avatar had a pic of our most wonderful and amazing beagle Pjay, who passed away from liver disease last year. We still miss him.


----------



## JustJoel

Here’s a pic of Pjay. Best dog ever.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> 7:30 tomorrow morning. I don't think I can do this on my own. Thank goodness I have loved ones willing to be with me at that hour.



So sorry, Cheryl. Your kitty has been a good friend for 18 years, it's so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you CG and Taxy.  I wish it could be that way.
> 
> Eye leak here, too.  It's after midnight, I tried to sleep and just can't. He's sleeping in his cushy bed next to me and seems to be doing OK for now. I'm going to try to get some sleep, back tomorrow.


So sorry to hear about your sweet kitty, Cheryl. Hugs and love to you as well [emoji813]


----------



## buckytom

I'm terribly sorry, Cheryl and Munky. My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you so much, *GG* and *Bucky*. 

Well, it went as well as can be expected. It was only a 2 mile drive to the vet at 7:20 this morning, but seemed to take forever to get there. The vet and office staff were so wonderful and caring. They'll call me in a few days when he's ready to be picked up in his little cedar box, with a plaster cast of his tiny pawprint . 18 years of having a little furball purring next to me in my recliner in the evenings, and then not, is going to be kind of hard to get used to but I'll be OK.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, Cheryl. *Your kitty has been a good friend for 18 years*, it's so hard to say goodbye.


 
THIS. Dawg, that's what has helped me so much - he had about the best life a cat could have. He was a rescue at 6 weeks old and had 18 years of being loved and spoiled, and in the same home he was brought into as a kitten.  Can't get much better than that!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Cheryl))) That's a wonderful photo to have to remind you of your sweet friend. He'll live in your heart forever.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, *taxy*. I love that pic, too.  He loved to jump up on my bed and snuggle in the comforter when I got up in the morning. He was 'the preventer of made beds'.  



 I remember your Shreddy, and that he was so loved as well. 


*Joel, *thank you for sharing those pics of your dogs, I really enjoyed seeing them and hearing about their personalities.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mr. Blackee was a gorgeous kitty, *Cheryl*. Thinking of you as you work through the transition from kitty momma to being on your own. It takes a long time...


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you so much, *GG* and *Bucky*.
> 
> Well, it went as well as can be expected. It was only a 2 mile drive to the vet at 7:20 this morning, but seemed to take forever to get there. The vet and office staff were so wonderful and caring. They'll call me in a few days when he's ready to be picked up in his little cedar box, with a plaster cast of his tiny pawprint . 18 years of having a little furball purring next to me in my recliner in the evenings, and then not, is going to be kind of hard to get used to but I'll be OK.




Cheryl,
I'm so sorry to hear about Blackee.
Having a fur baby live for so long I think is pure love.On both sides
I know what you mean by the (then not's.) It's terrible.I still think Sophie is right beside me.Watch where I step before getting up.It's now the same with Trub.I'm missing my morning huggs from him.And his nightly stealing spree of everyone's socks ans slippers he insisted on sleeping with.


Trub's blankets and toys are just where he left them.
 I don't know what to do.Were all still numb.
The only thing we have done is to remove the doggy door.


Munky.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you CG and Munky. 

Munky, you've gone through this twice in a short period of time - I can't imagine that.  I hope each days gets a bit easier for you and your family, my friend! (((hugs)))

I know what you mean....this morning when I first woke up and was still half asleep before my coffee, I started to refill Blackee's food and water bowl.  Tomorrow I'll be taking the 10 pounds or so of cat food left out to the animal shelter.


----------



## taxlady

> Trub's blankets and toys are just where he left them.
> I don't know what to do.Were all still numb.


(((Hugs Munky))) I know the feeling. It took me about two weeks to get past the numb feeling when Shreddy died. It was about the same when Sucha died seven years before that.


----------



## RPCookin

So sorry Cheryl.  This is one of those things that a person who has never had a beloved pet can never understand.  We create a bond with them which is unique, different from our feelings for other people in our lives, and the sense of loss is every bit as great as it is with the loss of any human family member.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## phinz

I just realized nobody here got the opportunity to meet Virginia. She was our rescue Irish Wolfhound. She came to be with us at 5 years old and passed at 7.5 years. It has been 51 weeks since she went to the Bridge and we miss her every single day. We literally changed our lives to accommodate her, and it was a joy doing so. She was never really all that healthy, and she got very sick on more than one occasion, but I wouldn't trade a minute for the time we got to spend with that lovable giant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful dog, Phinz!  My condolences on her loss.


----------



## Dawgluver

Love Irish Wolfhounds. So sorry for your loss, Phinz.


----------



## RPCookin

Gone far too soon Phinz... they become such a big part of our lives, and they do leave a huge empty space in the house when they are gone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice picture - sorry for your loss.  Virginia looks like she was one happy, fun dog *phinz*. Big dog. HUGE dog! As-big-as-the-state-of-Virginia dog. But very lovable. Himself said she looked like one of those giant stuffed animals that FAO Schwartz would put in their display window.


----------



## Addie

Spike has this wonderful Maltese dog called Teddy. Or I should say, "had". Pirate and I are back to babysitting him. Spike drops him off in the early morning and picks him up in the early evening. Takes him for his much needed walk, and depending on what Teddy wants to do. If he heads back to my apartment, he spends the night here also. He has his own bowls, people food for just him is part of my grocery shopping, and his favorite place to sleep in in Pirate's closet. Teddy has become "our dog." He belongs to all three of us. Spike, Pirate and myself. On nights when he decides he wants to go home with Spike, Pirate and I keep looking in the closet to check on his empty bed of Pirate's laundry bag. Filled with dirty clothes. But last night there was a big change. I had been getting all my laundry together and putting it in my bag. I didn't finish and the bag was beside my bed. Teddy slept on my laundry bag. 

It is official now! Teddy is OUR dog. That litter bugger has wormed his way into our hearts. There is no denying it. When he is not here, we miss him so much. We try to tell ourselves that he is Spike's dog. That is a *BIG* lie. And he knows it. A couple of weeks ago, we had a terrific storm with lightening and thunder. It just kept circling around and coming back. Pirate was going to walk down to Spike place (two blocks) and stay with him until the storm ended. I called Spike's and since he was home with Teddy  snuggled up in Spike's arms, we knew he was all right. 

Teddy is almost eight years old now. I along with Pirate and Spike, see that he has slowed down a bit. You can't help but think of  the inevitable. I know how much I miss him when he goes home with Spike. I went back to page one and have spent the past hour or more reading the whole thread. So many beloved pets have crossed over that bridge. And as always, there is so much support for those members who have had to face the truth. I know that the support will be here in the event I should need it. Thank you all for being who and what you are. 

Caring and very compassionate.


----------



## Cheryl J

*phinz,* Virginia was a beauty and you two look so happy together.  Thank you for sharing this pic of her, along with her story.


----------



## buckytom

phinz said:


> I just realized nobody here got the opportunity to meet Virginia. She was our rescue Irish Wolfhound. She came to be with us at 5 years old and passed at 7.5 years. It has been 51 weeks since she went to the Bridge and we miss her every single day. We literally changed our lives to accommodate her, and it was a joy doing so. She was never really all that healthy, and she got very sick on more than one occasion, but I wouldn't trade a minute for the time we got to spend with that lovable giant.



God Bless her doggy soul, phinz. 

and well said. 2 1/2 years isn't much, but your apparent love is endless.


----------



## phinz

Thanks everyone. She was a treasure.


----------



## Chef Munky

*4th Of July*

Started early this year.
Were having trouble with our Lil' Sky.She's absolutely terrified of the loud booms and firecrackers.
 She was adopted from a war zone city.Gunshots are normal.

Giving and showing her safe places to go hasn't helped.
So far her favorite spot is my bed hiding under the sheets.I'm alright with that.
She's really been missing Sophie and Trub.They always protected her.
 Were missing them as well.Wishing I could go to a shelter and adopt a new one.But it wouldn't be fair to them.
That will be my first agenda when we get this move over with.I can't be without a dog.

 Just made her an appmt for Friday to get her a physical and some medication to help her cope.


Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our town ordinance is very strict about fireworks, lucky for us.  My two are not scared of them, they just roll their eyes.  My Smudge was very scared of fireworks and any loud noises, like thunder.


----------



## dragnlaw

I've had various dogs afraid of thunder and fireworks, others that couldn't care less.   LOL...  had one German Shepherd that would just raise an eyebrow to see that things were still OK.  I personally like a good noisy storm but one night   a tree barely 1 klic away was hit.  Man that was loud and did I jumped - Shaft just lifted the proverbial eye brow at me...   What a dog! 

My current companion, Maya, gets excited - thinks someone is out there shooting rats and WHY isn't she out there too! "Com'on ma! Open the door! I can catch'em faster than you can shoot them!"   ...and she could too! I'd shoot one and she'd catch two.  sigh...


----------



## Mad Cook

Chef Munky said:


> Started early this year.
> Were having trouble with our Lil' Sky.She's absolutely terrified of the loud booms and firecrackers.
> She was adopted from a war zone city.Gunshots are normal.
> 
> Giving and showing her safe places to go hasn't helped.
> So far her favorite spot is my bed hiding under the sheets.I'm alright with that.
> She's really been missing Sophie and Trub.They always protected her.
> Were missing them as well.Wishing I could go to a shelter and adopt a new one.But it wouldn't be fair to them.
> That will be my first agenda when we get this move over with.I can't be without a dog.
> 
> Just made her an appmt for Friday to get her a physical and some medication to help her cope.
> 
> 
> Munky.


Have you tried one of the plug-in diffusers, such as Feliwell For Dogs, that produce pheromones that calm stressed dogs. A friend adopted a dog from abroad with the same problem as yours and the diffuser worked well.


----------



## Chef Munky

Mad Cook said:


> Have you tried one of the plug-in diffusers, such as Feliwell For Dogs, that produce pheromones that calm stressed dogs. A friend adopted a dog from abroad with the same problem as yours and the diffuser worked well.




Thank you for the info I'll have to look that up.
Never heard of it before.Sounds like a good idea if it works.
We have several aroma therapy diffuser's that are always in use.
Do the dog one's smell? I like Lilac.Will the house smell like a kennel?



Sky is a 5Lb, if that Chihuahua.Their known for being tremble chin shakers.


Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Thank you for the info I'll have to look that up.
> Never heard of it before.Sounds like a good idea if it works.
> We have several aroma therapy diffuser's that are always in use.
> Do the dog one's smell? I like Lilac.Will the house smell like a kennel?
> 
> 
> 
> Sky is a 5Lb, if that Chihuahua.Their known for being tremble chin shakers.
> 
> 
> Munky.




https://www.vetinfo.com/feliway-for-dogs.html


----------



## Andy M.

When granddaughter was here with her chihuahua he’d run and hide under her bed or the living room sofa when he got scared. If you rang the doorbell a couple of times he’d come charging to the front door barking incessantly as it was his duty to protect us all from the evil doorbell ringers.


----------



## Addie

I went in town for a post op exam that didn't exist. There was someone on the doctor's clerical staff that made the change and forgot to call me to let me know. I wasn't happy and neither was Winthrop or my driver. So I leave, head for Winthrop to get my medications. Then come home and was exhausted. I am laying down and hear Teddy whimpering right next to my bed. He wants up on my bed. So Pirate lifts him up and puts him on my bed. He got right on my arm and changed his tone as I patted him. Before you know it we are both asleep for an hour. Just having him next to me is such good medicine. Even Pirate says the same thing. When he is having a bad day with his neuropathy, without even being called to his room, Teddy can jump up on his bed and for some strange reason beyond my understanding, he always knows when one of us needs him. And he know who needs him the most. That dog, what can I say. I just love him.

He is an eight years old All White Maltese. And very *YAPPY*. But he always seems to know when either one of us is sleeping. Then he gives out that little tiny Yap to let us know when someone is at our door instead of one of the other five doors in the alcove. Pirate wants to get a newborn kitten so Teddy can have a playmate. Animals know when they are dealing with a baby and makes friends with them, rather that harm them. I think it is a good idea. 

I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I went in town for a post op exam that didn't exist. There was someone on the doctor's clerical staff that made the change and forgot to call me to let me know. I wasn't happy and neither was Winthrop or my driver. So I leave, head for Winthrop to get my medications. Then come home and was exhausted. I am laying down and hear Teddy whimpering right next to my bed. He wants up on my bed. So Pirate lifts him up and puts him on my bed. He got right on my arm and changed his tone as I patted him. Before you know it we are both asleep for an hour. Just having him next to me is such good medicine. Even Pirate says the same thing. When he is having a bad day with his neuropathy, without even being called to his room, Teddy can jump up on his bed and for some strange reason beyond my understanding, he always knows when one of us needs him. And he know who needs him the most. That dog, what can I say. I just love him.
> 
> He is an eight years old All White Maltese. And very *YAPPY*. But he always seems to know when either one of us is sleeping. Then he gives out that little tiny Yap to let us know when someone is at our door instead of one of the other five doors in the alcove. Pirate wants to get a newborn kitten so Teddy can have a playmate. Animals know when they are dealing with a baby and makes friends with them, rather that harm them. I think it is a good idea.
> 
> I am open to all suggestions.


Dogs (and other animals) are very intuitive. Over here there are assistance dogs who are trained to know when their owner is about to have an epileptic attack or if a diabetic is about to go into a coma, and even some who can detect very early breast cancer, to name but a few illnesses. A neighbour where I used to live had an assistance Labrador who fetched his medicine at the right times without being told.

Many years ago I knew a girl who was epileptic and who had a pony who knew when she was about to have a "fit" and would stop and refuse to go any further. The curious thing was - he always knew before she and her parents did that that a "fit" was imminent so they were able to get her off before it started. He hadn't been taught this - it was instinctive.


----------



## taxlady

I think there is actually a smell associated with having an epileptic seizure that animals can detect more easily than humans.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Started early this year.
> Were having trouble with our Lil' Sky.She's absolutely terrified of the loud booms and firecrackers.
> She was adopted from a war zone city.Gunshots are normal.
> 
> Giving and showing her safe places to go hasn't helped.
> So far her favorite spot is my bed hiding under the sheets.I'm alright with that.
> She's really been missing Sophie and Trub.They always protected her.
> Were missing them as well.Wishing I could go to a shelter and adopt a new one.But it wouldn't be fair to them.
> That will be my first agenda when we get this move over with.I can't be without a dog.
> 
> Just made her an appmt for Friday to get her a physical and some medication to help her cope.
> 
> 
> Munky.


Munky, with the Fourth of July coming up, I've been seeing ads for Thunder Shirts for dogs that are supposed to keep them calm. I remember LP using one for her dog and she said it worked well. Might be worth a try.

http://www.thundershirt.com


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> Munky, with the Fourth of July coming up, I've been seeing ads for Thunder Shirts for dogs that are supposed to keep them calm. I remember LP using one for her dog and she said it worked well. Might be worth a try.
> 
> Dog Anxiety Vest | Shop Dog Anxiety Treatments | ThunderWorks




I'm passing all this info onto my son.
Sky is his dog.I'm Gamma.The one that let's her get away with anything.
Disciplining isn't my job anymore.
I like that shirt.She's already used to wearing a vest that he puts on her that attaches to a leash that he uses to buckle her in to a seat belt.


Wonder if they have one in my size?
Thank you for the suggestion.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Udate:*

Sky was prescribed Trazodone 50mg tablets.
 She's to take 1/4 of the pill 1to2 hours before the stressful events start.
My son gave her a dose last night.It worked for what the neighbors were setting off.She heard them but didn't try to run and hide.No shaking.
 The big test will be on the 4th.The city is putting on a display that will be a 2 hour show.We get the whole view right in out back yard.


Munky.


----------



## caseydog

Chef Munky said:


> Sky was prescribed Trazodone 50mg tablets.
> She's to take *1/4 of the pill 1to2 hours before the stressful events start*.
> My son gave her a dose last night.It worked for what the neighbors were setting off.She heard them but didn't try to run and hide.No shaking.
> The big test will be on the 4th.The city is putting on a display that will be a 2 hour show.We get the whole view right in out back yard.
> 
> 
> Munky.



Alternative... Vodka and kibble -- 1.5 oz. 

I live near a baseball stadium where they do fireworks whenever the home team wins. Psycho-poodle doesn't even lift his head off the pillow. Same thing with thunderstorms... and even tornado sirens. If we ever have an actual tornado, I'll probably have to carry him to my pseudo-shelter. 

As for July 4, there are only well-regulated fireworks shows here. My city is serious about "no home fireworks."  Pretty much every city employee is on patrol on the forth, and the minimum fine is around 300 bucks. 

We live on a dry prairie. I had a NYE party every year at my first house, and one year, my friends brought fireworks. I had a BIG backyard, and they caught it on fire at midnight. Nothing will sober you up faster than a wife shouting, "THE BACKYARD IS ON FIRE!!!" Of course, all of the garden hoses were inside for the winter. It wasn't pretty. 

CD

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Sky was prescribed Trazodone 50mg tablets.
> She's to take 1/4 of the pill 1to2 hours before the stressful events start.
> My son gave her a dose last night.It worked for what the neighbors were setting off.She heard them but didn't try to run and hide.No shaking.
> The big test will be on the 4th.The city is putting on a display that will be a 2 hour show.We get the whole view right in out back yard.
> 
> 
> Munky.




I'm glad you found something that works for Sky.


----------



## buckytom

https://scontent.fewr1-4.fna.fbcdn....=f8ab1bc55c1d50d238ea54e36b041898&oe=5BB243CF


----------



## CWS4322

Tucker's ready to go to the cabin on LOW next week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Tucker's ready to go to the cabin on LOW next week.




I bet CWS is ready to go too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Tucker is so cute *CW*! All he needs is a little streak of purple in his hair.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bet CWS is ready to go too.



I have been packed for a week. More than ready.Picking up groceries today.


----------



## Mad Cook

I think I mentioned that Tetley the Wonder Horse had to be put to sleep last September aged 27 years. The owner of the stables where Tetley lived had known him longer than I had and kindly agreed to bury him on the premises (Strictly speaking illegal but there are ways and means). 

I ordered a plaque to put on the tree under which Tetley was buried but by the time it arrived the ground was so wet that I sank up to my knees in mud and couldn't get to that part of the field

I went up to the farm today (Sunday) with Lisa who used to help me with him and we put up the plaque.

I found a quote from Beatrix Potter who had it put on the grave stone of her favourite rabbit and I had it engraved on Tetley's plaque:-

_* "An affectionate companion and a quiet friend"*_ 

which exactly described him. 

I thought that those of you who have pets might like it for future reference.


----------



## dragnlaw

Mad Cook - thank you so much - that is beautiful!  

Porto is only 21 but just thinking of when it will be his time...  the tears are pouring down my face as I type this.


----------



## Mad Cook

dragnlaw said:


> Mad Cook - thank you so much - that is beautiful!
> 
> Porto is only 21 but just thinking of when it will be his time... the tears are pouring down my face as I type this.


 Yes, I can understand that. I still have a little sniff from time to time. 

Tetley lived on a big yard and was well known but I was really surprised when the yard Facebook account had 47 kind comments about him when the word got round. Some of them were from people I didn't know but who knew him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> I think I mentioned that Tetley the Wonder Horse had to be put to sleep last September aged 27 years. The owner of the stables where Tetley lived had known him longer than I had and kindly agreed to bury him on the premises (Strictly speaking illegal but there are ways and means).
> 
> I ordered a plaque to put on the tree under which Tetley was buried but by the time it arrived the ground was so wet that I sank up to my knees in mud and couldn't get to that part of the field
> 
> I went up to the farm today (Sunday) with Lisa who used to help me with him and we put up the plaque.
> 
> I found a quote from Beatrix Potter who had it put on the grave stone of her favourite rabbit and I had it engraved on Tetley's plaque:-
> 
> _* "An affectionate companion and a quiet friend"*_
> 
> which exactly described him.
> 
> I thought that those of you who have pets might like it for future reference.




I love your homage to Tetley.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dragnlaw

This Maya, 6 year old 'straight coated retriever' she acts like she is 2.

This is her favourite position to look out the window, straddling that cushion to her shape. 

# 1.    and it is just easier to say to people, yes, she's a Lab, rather than go into long explanations, of which they don't really care. 

and 2.  yes, that is dog hair on the couch/sofa.  I empty the vacuum A LOT!  It's a painter's drop sheet which works really well, vacuums and wash easy - but huge to dry, I hang it over a fence.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Never procrastinate about putting away the laundry*

no comment....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> This Maya, 6 year old 'straight coated retriever' she acts like she is 2.
> 
> This is her favourite position to look out the window, straddling that cushion to her shape.
> 
> # 1.    and it is just easier to say to people, yes, she's a Lab, rather than go into long explanations, of which they don't really care.
> 
> and 2.  yes, that is dog hair on the couch/sofa.  I empty the vacuum A LOT!  It's a painter's drop sheet which works really well, vacuums and wash easy - but huge to dry, I hang it over a fence.




That's what drop cloths are for...sweet doggo!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> no comment....




I have all my clothes "pre-furred"...


----------



## taxlady

I love those pix of your fur friends dragnlaw.


----------



## dragnlaw

A friend couldn't believe I use a clothes line.  I do, well, not in the winter.  I love the smlell of them coming off the line. 

Although I have to admit I often give certain clothes a quick whirl in the dryer JUST to remove the hair.


----------



## buckytom

My wife de-hairs with those sticky roller things every time she leaves the house, so often so that one of our parrots mimicks the high pitched "wheeee, wheeee" of the lint/hair roller every time she puts her shoes on.


----------



## LPBeier

Had to share this fun picture of our Miley. She always has to have something in her mouth, whether it be a stick, a toy, a ball, a leaf. A young woman who is into animal photography took this shot and it is one of my favourites of our fur-kid.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pretty dog, *LP*.

*dragn*, your dog looks a little melted. She'd be a perfect image in Salvador Dali's "The Persistence of Memory" painting.


----------



## dragnlaw

buckytom said:


> My wife de-hairs with those sticky roller things every time she leaves the house, so often so that one of our parrots mimicks the high pitched "wheeee, wheeee" of the lint/hair roller every time she puts her shoes on.



Have to teach your parrot to fly with the lint roller up and down her back side.  That would be a big help.  

Or just teach him to say - come here, I'll do you back.  That would be a hoot!


----------



## dragnlaw

LPBeier said:


> Had to share this fun picture of our Miley. She always has to have something in her mouth, whether it be a stick, a toy, a ball, a leaf. A young woman who is into animal photography took this shot and it is one of my favourites of our fur-kid.



Really good shot LP, I can see why it's one of your favourites!  and a beautiful fur-kid!


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pretty dog, *LP*.
> 
> *dragn*, your dog looks a little melted. She'd be a perfect image in Salvador Dali's "The Persistence of Memory" painting.



Don't remember ever seeing that painting before - but you are right CG! she would fit in there perfectly.  

I also think of leopards' you often see pictured draped over the branch of a tree, just sort of 'flat out'.


----------



## Mad Cook

I slept in this am. Woke up and went into the kitchen to put on the kettle and was 
met by an indignant Rosiecat who, despite having the remains of her bed-time "crunchies" (left just in case she got a little peckish in the night), was extremely cross that breakfast was late. I was left in no doubt that if it happened again the staff would be exchanged for a more efficient model. So if you see a downtrodden elderly lady hobbling down the road with her belongings wrapped in a spotted handkerchief hanging from a stick resting on her shoulder, it'll be me.


----------



## Mad Cook

dragnlaw said:


> A friend couldn't believe I use a clothes line. I do, well, not in the winter. I love the smlell of them coming off the line.
> 
> Although I have to admit I often give certain clothes a quick whirl in the dryer JUST to remove the hair.


I dry mine outside too. I don't 
have a dryer apart from a little portable thing with a tent over it  (a gift) which I rarely use. Dryers are death to underwear and other items with elastication in the fabric (as are radiators). And don't talk to me about what they do to knitted woollen garments!!

Anyway, as you say, things dried in the fresh air smell lovely and , of course, fresh air is free. If it rains I put things on the clothes horse in the kitchen to dry over-night.

I'm a bit of a dinosaur!


----------



## dragnlaw

My back door is open to any little lady's hobbling down the lane with a dotted kerchief tied to a stick.  Come on in! 

While I was still heating with wood, I too used a clothes horse inside during the winter, rather than the dryer. Just to add a bit of humidity.

But some things still need to be fluffed in the dryer - such as bath towels, my tender skin doesn't care for scratchy.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> I dry mine outside too. I don't
> have a dryer apart from a little portable thing with a tent over it  (a gift) which I rarely use. Dryers are death to underwear and other items with elastication in the fabric (as are radiators). And don't talk to me about what they do to knitted woollen garments!!
> 
> Anyway, as you say, things dried in the fresh air smell lovely and , of course, fresh air is free. If it rains I put things on the clothes horse in the kitchen to dry over-night.
> 
> I'm a bit of a dinosaur!


 I agree. I do love the smell of line dried clothes. But since my yard is ~16' x 14', I have to be quite motivated to put up the clothes line. There's limited space to put it and it gets in the way if I leave it up. I have a drying rack that I use for clothes with elastic or spandex.

The thing about wool and dryers can be used to advantage. I don't really knit, but I do crochet. Crocheted garments, like sweaters, tend to "grow" over time. When they do, I put them in the dryer and check them every few minutes. I pull them out to dry flat, once they have shrunk back to the right size. I find that it works better than blocking.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> Crocheted garments, like sweaters, tend to "grow" over time. When they do, I put them in the dryer and check them every few minutes. I pull them out to dry flat, once they have shrunk back to the right size. I find that it works better than blocking.



Excellent idea!  How clever!


----------



## cjmmytunes

dragnlaw, i like the way clothes smell when they are dried outside - but the nasty allergies and pollen tends to make me feel yucky so I just use a dryer.


----------



## dragnlaw

You have my sympathies, cjmmytunes.  Have a friend with the same problem.


----------



## Addie

My daughter has two clotheslines. In the summer she never uses her dryer. When I am able, I bring my washed wet laundry to her house in the summer. It gets hung out on just one of her lines. She uses the other one. But unfortunately, I think that is going to come to an end. Unless she is willing to come to my house and pick up my wet clean laundry. 


I will give a further reason in "_The Sick Room._"


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> The thing about wool and dryers can be used to advantage. I don't really knit, but I do crochet. Crocheted garments, like sweaters, tend to "grow" over time. When they do, I put them in the dryer and check them every few minutes. I pull them out to dry flat, once they have shrunk back to the right size. I find that it works better than blocking.


What a brilliant idea!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> My daughter has two clotheslines. In the summer she never uses her dryer. When I am able, I bring my washed wet laundry to her house in the summer. It gets hung out on just one of her lines. She uses the other one. But unfortunately, I think that is going to come to an end. Unless she is willing to come to my house and pick up my wet clean laundry.
> 
> 
> *I will give a further reason in "The Sick Room."*


Oh dear, that sounds ominous. I'm just nipping over there to check up on you.


----------



## RPCookin

No clothes lines here.  I certainly remember Mom hanging the laundry on the line, and I helped at times during the summer, but I have no interest in it these days.  With the winds that blow here most of the time, and often with dust in the air from the farms that surround the town, it's more hassle than any benefit I can perceive from doing it.  

I've been using a dryer for so long now that anything else just seems sort of stone age... that and both my wife and I are just too lazy to mess with hanging clothes on a line.  When we both worked, there wasn't time, and now we just don't have any interest in it.  Got us a fancy LG dryer with more settings than I'll ever figure out, so I feel obligated to use it.


----------



## Mad Cook

RPCookin said:


> No clothes lines here. I certainly remember Mom hanging the laundry on the line, and I helped at times during the summer, but I have no interest in it these days. With the winds that blow here most of the time, and often with dust in the air from the farms that surround the town, it's more hassle than any benefit I can perceive from doing it.
> 
> I've been using a dryer for so long now that anything else just seems sort of stone age... that and both my wife and I are just too lazy to mess with hanging clothes on a line. When we both worked, there wasn't time, and now we just don't have any interest in it. Got us a fancy LG dryer with more settings than I'll ever figure out, so I feel obligated to use it.


The problem is that dryers cost an arm and a leg to run and also they wreak havoc on anything containing Lycra/Elastane/Spandex (or whatever it's called where you are) which includes most underwear, swimwear, and a lot of outer clothes and you can't put woollens in the dryer.

Fresh air's free and in bad weather I put my laundry on a concertina drying rack in a room I'm not using. In a previous house I had a wooden rack suspended from the kitchen ceiling over the floor-mounted central heating boiler. I'm planning on putting it in the garage when I get organised and have the washing machine installed in there.


----------



## Addie

I have always loved going outside to hang laundry. It was the perfect excuse to go outside and get some fresh air. 


When we lived on the farm, I remember I was in the third and fourth grade. Because of the brace on her leg, it was very difficult for my mother to walk on rough or uneven ground. My father had bought a square Maytag wringer washing machine. You could swing the wringer around so the clothes went into clean water after the came through the wringer. From there my mother gave them a second rinse into the double old soapstone sink. The final wring was next into the basket and it was our job to take it outside and hang it up on the three clotheslines between two trees. One was slack enough for me to reach and hang up the small items. In the winter, we had lines hanging down in the basement and the laundry dried near the furnace.

Then when I got married, the first thing my husband did, and then Spike when he was old enough, was to put up the clotheslines. The lines were hung between my window sill and the telephone pole in the back yard. The only difference was I had a Whirlpool automatic washer. Then eventually hubby surprised me with a dryer. But in the summer time, I still like to hang my wet laundry out in the sunshine.  

Children of  today, haven't a clue about hanging laundry outside. Along with the rotary dial phone.


----------



## caseydog

cjmmytunes said:


> dragnlaw, i like the way clothes smell when they are dried outside - but the nasty allergies and pollen tends to make me feel yucky so I just use a dryer.



My mom used to dry clothes on a line outside when I was a kid, and we lived in the Northeast. 

When we moved to Port Arthur, Texas, on the Gulf coast, hanging clothes outside to dry would take a couple of days... and still wouldn't be dry. They were more likely to mildew than dry. 

It is not much better here in North Texas. Clothes will dry, but they don't smell very good. I don't know why. They just don't. 

CD


----------



## RPCookin

Mad Cook said:


> The problem is that dryers cost an arm and a leg to run and also they wreak havoc on anything containing Lycra/Elastane/Spandex (or whatever it's called where you are) which includes most underwear, swimwear, and a lot of outer clothes and you can't put woollens in the dryer.
> 
> Fresh air's free and in bad weather I put my laundry on a concertina drying rack in a room I'm not using. In a previous house I had a wooden rack suspended from the kitchen ceiling over the floor-mounted central heating boiler. I'm planning on putting it in the garage when I get organised and have the washing machine installed in there.



I have no problems at all with elastic in the dryer.  I've got underwear that's 7 or 8 years old and has been run through the dryer dozens of times with no ill effects.  I don't wear wool, so that's not an issue.  95% of my clothes are cotton or cotton/polyester (or other artificial fibers) blends.  The most common items I wear that aren't cotton are my golf shirts, which are all artificial materials.  They don't have any problems with going in the dryer either.

As far as cost, I don't know, because we have never been without a dryer since we've been married.  It's just part of the electric bill, and we have never considered itemizing to find specific costs.


----------



## GotGarlic

RPCookin said:


> I have no problems at all with elastic in the dryer.  I've got underwear that's 7 or 8 years old and has been run through the dryer dozens of times with no ill effects.  I don't wear wool, so that's not an issue.  95% of my clothes are cotton or cotton/polyester (or other artificial fibers) blends.  The most common items I wear that aren't cotton are my golf shirts, which are all artificial materials.  They don't have any problems with going in the dryer either.
> 
> As far as cost, I don't know, because we have never been without a dryer since we've been married.  It's just part of the electric bill, and we have never considered itemizing to find specific costs.


I'm thinking it's been so long since she's used one she has no idea of the improvements that have been made. We had an exchange student from Slovakia about 20 years ago. He didn't want to put his clothes in the dryer at first. I guess the ones he was used to were pretty hard on the clothes.

I've never been without a dryer, either, or at least access to one.


----------



## Just Cooking

After growing up with a wringer washer on the back porch and having to haul every thing to the back yard, I'm thankful for today's washers and driers..  
Ross


----------



## Addie

RPCookin said:


> I have no problems at all with elastic in the dryer.  I've got underwear that's 7 or 8 years old and has been run through the dryer dozens of times with no ill effects.  I don't wear wool, so that's not an issue.  95% of my clothes are cotton or cotton/polyester (or other artificial fibers) blends.  The most common items I wear that aren't cotton are my golf shirts, which are all artificial materials.  They don't have any problems with going in the dryer either.
> 
> As far as cost, I don't know, because we have never been without a dryer since we've been married.  It's just part of the electric bill, and we have never considered itemizing to find specific costs.



Because I live in the Northeast, our electric bills can run quite high year round. The kids were small and I was determined to lower the electric bills. So I gave the kids a months notice that every time they were going to be leaving a room for any length of time, SHUT OFF THE LIGHTS! It took about a month for my chasing behind them constantly reminding them. Little by little, my electric bill started to decrease. Down to where it was manageable. 

My dryer never ran in the warm weather. Another great savings. My two oldest children well remember my sending them back into a room just to shut off the light. Even while one of their friends was waiting for them. We also had an AC at each end of the house. And because the dryer wasn't running, the AC wasn't running on high during the hot summer months either. It was a win-win all around. 

To this day, my daughter goes around shutting off the lights if no one is going to be using the room for any length of time. Over the years, she has managed to turn her husband into an electrical miser also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have to go back almost 20 posts to see anything about pets...


----------



## RPCookin

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have to go back almost 20 posts to see anything about pets...





Okay... we can take a hint.  Back to the topic.

Watching for Mom to come home from town:


----------



## taxlady

I love that picture Rick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great picture...and he thinks she's been gone for weeks


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww....I love this, Rick. What a beautiful pup.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yes, that's a beautiful dog, *Rick*. Our dog looked that alert only when she heard the food dish being filled.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had to help my Django to the Rainbow Bridge today.  He was so very sick and nothing could help him.  Keep me and the rest of the kitties (Latte, Hermione and Hazel) in your thoughts. Shrek will be there to greet him.





Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 



             When an animal dies that has been             especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are             meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play             together. 



There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm             and comfortable. 



                        All the             animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who             were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them             in our dreams of days and times gone by.


 The animals are happy and content,             except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who             had to be left behind. 



                        They all run and play together, but             the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright             eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the             group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and             faster. 



                        You have been spotted, and when you             and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion,             never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands             again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of             your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 



                        Then you cross Rainbow Bridge             together.... 



                        Author unknown...


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, PF. Poor Django, it's so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, PF. Poor Django, it's so hard to say goodbye.




Thanks, Dawg! I've been crying for two days, knowing what had to be done for him.  Last ditch effort this morning, but he would not have been better, just out of crisis.  Vet said if he was hers, she would have made the same decision.


I hate days when I have to be an adult.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, PF {{{PF}}} I know how difficult it is. Hugs.


----------



## taxlady

(((Great big, squishy hugs PF))) It's so hard when we lose our fur babies. You and Django and the other kitties are in my thoughts.


----------



## LPBeier

*PF*, I am so sorry to hear about Django. I know how much you loved him as you love all your kitties. Sending prayers, hugs, and condolences.

September 27th was a year since we had to help Violet cross over to the Rainbow bridge. It was a very sad day for me but Monkey and Miley seemed to sense something was up and decided to be extra goofy that day. It did help!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to help my Django to the Rainbow Bridge today.  He was so very sick and nothing could help him....


Aw, *PF*, so sorry to read this. Losing a fur-kid is hard. You and your kitties are in my thoughts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone!  

Poor Latte is looking for him and seems quite despondent. I keep looking in his chair and expect him to be there.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Everyone!
> 
> Poor Latte is looking for him and seems quite despondent. I keep looking in his chair and expect him to be there.



Monkey was the same when we took Violet. When we came home without her she snuck out into the hallway looking for her. She even slept in Violet's bed (the one she never dared to go in) every night for a couple of months. 

Here's hoping you and Latte can find some peace with each other.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry about Django, Princess.  I went through the same thing with my 18 yr. old Mr. Blackee kitty a couple of months ago.  The final drive to the vet was only 3 miles, but it seemed like 300.  I kept thinking about the Rainbow Bridge all the way, but it doesn't make it much easier at the time.  I hope your other kitties adjust and adapt soon...and you, too.


----------



## 97guns




----------



## Addie

Our loved furry pets know when we are distressed. Even if it is about them and what is to come. They seem to know what is on the other side over that Rainbow Bridge. They can hear their friends calling them. But even to their last breath, they still want to offer us that last moment of comfort. 

So as much pain as we feel for what we are losing, our best friend has us as their last thought. Django is now happy, and without pain. But know this, you were the last thought he had before he crossed over that Rainbow Bridge. And he is without pain.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Our loved furry pets know when we are distressed. Even if it is about them and what is to come. They seem to know what is on the other side over that Rainbow Bridge. They can hear their friends calling them. But even to their last breath, they still want to offer us that last moment of comfort.
> 
> So as much pain as we feel for what we are losing, our best friend has us as their last thought. Django is now happy, and without pain. But know this, you were the last thought he had before he crossed over that Rainbow Bridge. And he is without pain.



Addie, I firmly believe what you said. I was with Violet right until the end and while her eyes were filled with pain, I know that I could see a look of "thank you, I will be all right". She was always there for me in my down times and it was just really an honour to be able to do the same for her.


----------



## RPCookin

So sorry for your loss PF.  You have the others to help through the grief.  My best to you.


----------



## caseydog

I had to post this sketch from SNL. I vividly remember looking over my shoulder and seeing our two dogs watching my wife and I...um, being friendly. From that minute on, they were closed out of the bedroom at certain times. 

This SNL sketch from yesterday reminded me of that... and cracked me up. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn9no3ZzfFo

CD


----------



## JustJoel

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had to help my Django to the Rainbow Bridge today.  He was so very sick and nothing could help him.  Keep me and the rest of the kitties (Latte, Hermione and Hazel) in your thoughts. Shrek will be there to greet him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> When an animal dies that has been             especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are             meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play             together.
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm             and comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> All the             animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who             were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them             in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> 
> 
> The animals are happy and content,             except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who             had to be left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> They all run and play together, but             the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright             eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the             group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and             faster.
> 
> 
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you             and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion,             never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands             again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of             your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge             together....
> 
> 
> 
> Author unknown...


Our beloved Pjay, a beagle beyond compare passed over the rainbow bridge 2 years ago. He had kidney failure, and the day we took him to the vet to help him cross, he couldn’t stand up, control his bowels, or do anything else. But his tail was wagging, and the look in his eyes said “please, please help me. I love you.” I still can’t think about it without crying. He was a wonderfu soul, only 9 years old. We have two new ones; a beagle and a Cairn terrier. We love them, but they just can’t take the place of Pjay. It sounds stupid, but I miss him more than I miss my parents.


----------



## Rocklobster

JustJoel said:


> Our beloved Pjay, a beagle beyond compare passed over the rainbow bridge 2 years ago. He had kidney failure, and the day we took him to the vet to help him cross, he couldn’t stand up, control his bowels, or do anything else. But his tail was wagging, and the look in his eyes said “please, please help me. I love you.” I still can’t think about it without crying. He was a wonderfu soul, only 9 years old. We have two new ones; a beagle and a Cairn terrier. We love them, but they just can’t take the place of Pjay. It sounds stupid, but I miss him more than I miss my parents.


Sad, indeed..I cried like a baby when we put down our hound many years ago..she was very protective and lovable..


----------



## buckytom

I've been through that 7 times now with our pets.  
We currently have 4 cats; one with feline AIDS so he is on borrowed time. I'm not looking forward to going through it again.

My birds are 31 and 25 and going strong, so no worries there.


----------



## msmofet

Peppa


----------



## cookieee

msmofet said:


> Peppa
> 
> View attachment 33785



That is the most adorable cat I have seen in years. Thank you for sharing the picture.


----------



## msmofet

cookieee said:


> That is the most adorable cat I have seen in years. Thank you for sharing the picture.



Thank you


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Peppa
> 
> View attachment 33785


 Those eyes. 


Is this a new addition to the family?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peppa is adorable!


----------



## msmofet

Thank you all.

We got Peppa about 1 1/2 years ago. And we got Peggy last August.


----------



## cookieee

msmofet said:


> Peppa
> 
> View attachment 33785




"Please Mommy, may I have some more"


You could make a fortune selling that picture. Does he/she let you hold him/her?


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww....I just want to cuddle her, MsM.  She's beautiful.


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> Awww....I just want to cuddle her, MsM. She's beautiful.


 Thank you Cheryl.

She's not really a cuddle cat.


----------



## Addie

And that is why we love seeing all the pics of our animals.


----------



## Cheryl J

Not "*my* pet"....but after brunch today my brother and I went out to the animal shelter.  He wanted to adopt a new kitten, or at least a young-ish one. He chose a sweet little 5-month old gray tabby.  The little guy had been fixed just the day before, and had his shots.  After all the necessary paperwork, we took him to his new home this afternoon.  He is a sweetie.  

After a few hisses and a lot of sniffing , it looks like it will be a good match with his other young rescue kitty.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Losing a critter is always tough.  I think having multiple critters helps one get through it.  You need to still love on the ones that need you, so it helps in the mourning process.


----------



## Kayelle

Because of traveling, I've been without a pet for years but I love looking at all your lovable pictures. 

Take a look at these interesting ideas for city living cats. 

https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...ive-solution-for-felines-in-flats-in-pictures


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the link Kayelle. That's really cool. I still don't want any cat who lives with me wandering around outdoors, considering all the risks.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the link Kayelle. That's really cool. I still don't want any cat who lives with me wandering around outdoors, considering all the risks.




I so agree with you Taxi. My dogs and occasional cat were never allowed to
roam freely since I've never lived on a ranch or farm. 

 It's interesting to see how other parts of the world view city living with cats.
I'm sure it's too much to hope for that they are all spayed and neutered.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was gone for three days and Mom was feeding and watering the wild beasts in my house.  I can't find my computer mouse, they managed to turn off the ceiling lights in the bedroom by getting a hold of the pull strings on the ceiling fan.  Took me a moment to figure that one out.  Mom got to re-meet the kittens and Latte evaded her the whole three days.  Buttercup was ecstatic to see her each day.  They were totally nuts when I walked in, must of been the burgers I was carrying.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was gone for three days and Mom was feeding and watering the wild beasts in my house.  I can't find my computer mouse, *they managed to turn off the ceiling lights in the bedroom by getting a hold of the pull strings on the ceiling fan*.  Took me a moment to figure that one out.  Mom got to re-meet the kittens and Latte evaded her the whole three days.  Buttercup was ecstatic to see her each day.  They were totally nuts when I walked in, must of been the burgers I was carrying.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5L5jiKoAJw

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  The fan doesn't work, but Hermoine has been checking out the the pull cords for a while.  She must have figured out how to get to them while I was gone.  Now she's eying the one in the living room.


----------



## Addie

Here it is Saturday morning. I thought you folks would love to hear a very happy pet story.

One of our GS leaders had a six year old daughter. Her mother bought a hamster on the spur of the moment. One day the hamster got very sick. She and her daughter took it to the vet. He had no idea what was wrong and suggested he take it home and when her daughter wasn't around, flush it down the toilet.

So home they go. In desperation, the GS leader gave the hamster a small dose of Pepto Bismol. Within an hour that dang hamster was running around his cage as if he had never been sick. 

He lived for another four years in a much larger cage.

Evidently no one knows what is in that bottle. But it works wonders on hamsters.   

Happy Saturday and enjoy your day.


----------



## Kayelle

> *One day the hamster got very sick. She and her daughter took it to the  vet. He had no idea what was wrong and suggested he take it home and  when her daughter wasn't around, flush it down the toilet.*[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Geeze Addie...do you actually expect anyone to believe that weird "happy pet story"?


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> *One day the hamster got very sick. She and her daughter took it to the  vet. He had no idea what was wrong and suggested he take it home and  when her daughter wasn't around, flush it down the toilet.*[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Geeze Addie...do you actually expect anyone to believe that weird "happy pet story"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, I can give you more gory information. Such as the hamster vomiting on the little girls lap as they were returning home. There is other gory stuff I could add, but I thought I would tell an uplifting story. What other gory info would you need.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Kayelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, I can give you more gory information. Such as the hamster vomiting on the little girls lap as they were returning home. There is other gory stuff I could add, but I thought I would tell an uplifting story. What other gory info would you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't get it Addie. There's no way I'll believe that a vet told someone to flush a hamster down the toilet. No way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't get it Addie. There's no way I'll believe that a vet told someone to flush a hamster down the toilet. No way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what would you tell the mother. You do know what a hamster is. A very small mouse. Let it grow big enough and it looks like a rat.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie....some of your posts just floor me. 

A hamster isn't a *mouse,* but it *is *a member of the rodent family. The most common hamsters that people buy for pets for their kids are the dwarf variety and will not continue growing to the size of a *rat*.  They will only grow to the size that their species allows them to grow.

As far as the 'story' of the vet recommending that a family pet be flushed down the toilet.... We are pet loving members here on DC, so I have no words about that one.


----------



## Rascal

Heres a pic of the cat that's not mine. He's been coming to my back door every night at 7 ish. I've named him soxy as he's identical to my first cat. My wife says he's not ours. He's been here about 3 years.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=33938&stc=1&d=1552178072

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww.  Soxy looks sweet.  

I have a couple of strays in my yard from time to time, but they're hissy and mean.  They look plenty well fed though, so I don't worry too much about it.  Besides, I don't have any cat food anymore since I lost my little Mr. Blackee Kitty last year.


----------



## caseydog

Okay. I've had several hamsters. My roommate I had one in our college dorm room. Totally against the rules. It got loose from time to time, and everyone in the dorm knew it was ours, and brought it back to us. It was a coed dorm, so it made us a lot of friends. 

What probably inflicted the hamster Addie describes is "wet tail." It is a common affliction with hamsters. It kills them, if not treated. And, Pepto Bismol is actually as good a treatment as any for wet tail. 

I'm okay with flushing a dead goldfish, but any vet who suggests flushing a living animal down a toilet should be taken behind the nearest structure and beaten. 

Every once-in-a-while, I catch a rat in a glue trap in my attic. If it is alive, I "dispatch" it as quickly and painlessly as possible. I don't hate rats. I just don't want them in my house. Live long and prosper... in the wilderness. If you move into my house, and can't pay rent, you gotta' go. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

+1, Casey.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> +1, Casey.


ditto


----------



## taxlady

Another hamster story: A little girl had a hamster. It sat in its cage, in one spot. it didn't eat or drink or move away from that one spot for several days. They brought the hamster to the vet. The hamster behaved normally. It was eating and drinking and moving around. The vet asked if anything had happened before the hamster started just sitting in one spot. Yes, the hamster had gotten lost, but they found it under the fridge. Someone looked in the hamster's mouth. They found a fridge magnet. The poor hamster had gotten stuck because of the attraction of the fridge magnet to the metal in the cage. They removed the magnet. End of story.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taxy..... 

My oldest daughter (now 42) was 8 when we had our last hamster.  We were watching it run happily on it's wheel when it screeched, flopped around and dropped dead. No more rodents as pets after that.


----------



## Just Cooking

A year ago, D&SIL adopted two feral cats.. Made them house cats..

Both cats, Kenny & Kevin became loving, chubby members of the family..

One of them (Kenny) always tried to get outside and we had to be careful with him.. 

Yesterday morning, during a heavy rain storm, Kenny got out.. 
The kids hunted the neighborhood, in the rain, for him.. The rain stopped, the sun came out and the kids hunted for him until dark.. 

As of midnight he hasn't come home.. We will try to find him today..

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Aw, Ross, I hope they find him soon.


----------



## msmofet

Just Cooking said:


> A year ago, D&SIL adopted two feral cats.. Made them house cats..
> 
> Both cats, Kenny & Kevin became loving, chubby members of the family..
> 
> One of them (Kenny) always tried to get outside and we had to be careful with him..
> 
> Yesterday morning, during a heavy rain storm, Kenny got out..
> The kids hunted the neighborhood, in the rain, for him.. The rain stopped, the sun came out and the kids hunted for him until dark..
> 
> As of midnight he hasn't come home.. We will try to find him today..
> 
> Ross


----------



## msmofet

I went food shopping this morning and when I came home my fat pencil (the ones for children; works well with arthritis) is missing. I have visions of them working up escape blue prints!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I went food shopping this morning and when I came home my fat pencil (the ones for children; works well with arthritis) is missing. I have visions of them working up escape blue prints!



I wouldn't put it past them...cats are sneaky!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I bet it's hard for your kitties to tuck that pencil behind their ears, *msm*. 



Just Cooking said:


> ...Yesterday morning, during a heavy rain storm, Kenny got out..
> The kids hunted the neighborhood, in the rain, for him.. The rain stopped, the sun came out and the kids hunted for him until dark..
> 
> As of midnight he hasn't come home.. We will try to find him today...


Aw, Ross, I hope chubby Kenny is found soon. When our kitty would get out, we'd walk around the neighborhood either shaking a bag of lunch meat (Midnight loved lunch meat and could hear the crinkle of a bag from wherever she was in the house) or a can of kitty treats, which always brought LittleBit out of hiding. When Midnight was gone overnight for a couple of nights, we put her litter pan and dish of water in the garage and left the "man door" cracked open so she could get in. It took about three days, but she came home. I hope Kenny comes home, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ross, I hope Kenny has come home by now.


----------



## Just Cooking

Thanks, friends...  

Received a 3am text from daughter.. Kenny is home...

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay! That's great news, Ross!


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Thanks, friends...
> 
> Received a 3am text from daughter.. Kenny is home...
> 
> Ross




Three AM huh? All that catting around and I bet Kenny isn't even ashamed of himself.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Three AM huh? All that catting around and I bet Kenny isn't even ashamed of himself.



No shame for Chubby Kenny.. I could swear he is grinning..  

His brother Kevin seems to be shunning him tho...  

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> No shame for Chubby Kenny.. I could swear he is grinning..
> 
> *His brother Kevin seems to be shunning him tho... *
> 
> Ross


 
Maybe Kevin is jealous. 

Glad Kenny is home, Ross.


----------



## Addie

My next door neighbor has her daughter living with her. The mother is developing Alzheimer's. 

Before Gena moved in, her boyfriend died of cancer. He had this big old ancient mutt. And he had the dogs vocal chords cut so he can't bark. Gina promised her BF that she would keep the dog and take care of him. Well, today was the final day for the dog.

She called an agency that comes to the home, quietly puts the animal to sleep and then finishes the job. They remove the dog, cremate him and return the ashes to Gina. It was definitely time for him to cross over that Rainbow Bridge. He had become blind along with many other ailments. He couldn't see and kept walking into walls. 

I went into my cache of cards for every occasion and found the perfect one. Pirate wrote a lovely note in it for her. I am hoping she got some comfort from it. It was all about crossing that Rainbow Bridge and who was waiting for him.  She was able to hold the dog in her arms while they were putting him down. She knocked on my door a short while ago to thank us for the card and message. 

I am glad we helped make it just a wee bit easier for her to do this. This dog was 15 years old. I don't know who I feel worse for. Gina or the dog. The dog was a Golden Retriever. I am not sure what the life expectancy is for this breed. But I have the feeling he lived way over the time allotted to him. 

So now, she lost her boyfriend about six/seven months ago and now his dog. She took the day off from work so she could say her goodbye's. 

Today made me realize that even though Teddy belongs to Spike, I will be lost without him. And he is already past the age they give his breed for longevity. I miss him when he is home with Spike.


----------



## RPCookin

This is not as timely as it could have been, but this was my boy Miley on Christmas morning, every bit as excited as any child to get at his stocking and see what Santa brought him.


----------



## taxlady

Aww, that's sweet Rick.


----------



## msmofet

We have been fostering a baby kitty. On Saturday morning DD #2 said she heard a kitty crying for about an hour. She waited for the rain to stop before she went to look. She went outside and found a tiny kitty covered in mud. The momma was no where around. She kept going out to see if the mama came back for the baby but she never came back. I hope the mama is OK. We think it's a girl. She still has blue eyes and tiny teeth. But she is tiny. DD took her to work after going to get baby kitty milk and a bottle. Her store manager told her to bring the baby to work. The store managers mom has a co-worker who wants her but can't take her till shes old enough to be weened and use the litter box. Shes an EMT so can't spend the time at home all day taking care of her. DD and I have been caring for her. The woman has named her Bella.

Here's baby Bella.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> We have been fostering a baby kitty. On Saturday morning DD #2 said she heard a kitty crying for about an hour. She waited for the rain to stop before she went to look. She went outside and found a tiny kitty covered in mud. The momma was no where around. She kept going out to see if the mama came back for the baby but she never came back. I hope the mama is OK. We think it's a girl. She still has blue eyes and tiny teeth. But she is tiny. DD took her to work after going to get baby kitty milk and a bottle. Her store manager told her to bring the baby to work. The store managers mom has a co-worker who wants her but can't take her till shes old enough to be weened and use the litter box. Shes an EMT so can't spend the time at home all day taking care of her. DD and I have been caring for her. The woman has named her Bella.
> 
> Here's baby Bella.
> 
> View attachment 34570
> 
> View attachment 34571
> 
> View attachment 34572



What wonderful people your family is. Unfortunately I have known folks who would have just left the kitty out there to die. Thank you for caring so much about those that need love and caring.


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> What wonderful people your family is. Unfortunately I have known folks who would have just left the kitty out there to die. Thank you for caring so much about those that need love and caring.



Thank you Addie. I have been sick (still am feeling lousy). So DD took care of her on Easter and I fed her twice yesterday. I don't think I can get her sick.

She's such a little bean. Not more than a handful.

My biggest worry is we will all get so attached to her.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> Thank you Addie. I have been sick (still am feeling lousy). So DD took care of her on Easter and I fed her twice yesterday. I don't think I can get her sick.
> 
> She's such a little bean. Not more than a handful.
> 
> My biggest worry is we will all get so attached to her.



Of course all of you will become very attached to her. Wait until she falls asleep in your lap. You will sit there very still so not to disturb her. You all are doomed from that moment on.


----------



## taxlady

Oh my, she is so cute.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pretty Baby Bella, she is so cute!  Thanks for this rescue!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Oh my, she is so cute.




I want to take her and just stick her in my pocket forever.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Feral Cats*

We've been having trouble with several of them.
The count is up to 3 regulars and I did see a new one last night.
They've been walking on the back yard fence line.


Last week our dog Lil' Sky was actually attacked by one. She must have cornered it by the looks of the injuries. We think she was protecting Butters.


We've tried making loud noises to scare them off.
Throwing rocks at the fence. These cats are fearless. Nothing has been working.



Were going to have a small fence built right outside the patio door.
Sky and Butters can live with 30'x10'ft area. That shouldn't have to be.



It's a shame that we as dog owners have to be regulated to have our pets under control.But cat owners don't. I get cats will be cats.But when they jump that fence and attack my much smaller dog they've now got a Badger problem. Me!


Any ideas of what else can be done to get them to go away?
 I'm thinking Animal control. Trap them. 

We can't afford any more vet bills.
Butter's leg cost $7.000.00. And were not done yet.





 Munky.


----------



## Cheryl J

UGH Munky,  I feel your pain.  I had a horrible problem with cats invading my yard and attacking my cat when he was in his own yard minding his own business.   I don't think they were feral, I'm pretty sure they were just neighborhood cats being bullies.  I won't say the thoughts I had, but they weren't pretty.    The only reason they don't come around anymore is because my kitty grew old and I had to have him put down last year. 

It's expensive and a pain in the rear, but I think I would try trapping them and calling Animal control to come pick them up, and do with them whatever they do. When they are coming on to your property and threatening your pets, all bets are off IMO.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> UGH Munky,  I feel your pain.  I had a horrible problem with cats invading my yard and attacking my cat when he was in his own yard minding his own business.   I don't think they were feral, I'm pretty sure they were just neighborhood cats being bullies.  I won't say the thoughts I had, but they weren't pretty.    The only reason they don't come around anymore is because my kitty grew old and I had to have him put down last year.
> 
> It's expensive and a pain in the rear, but I think I would try trapping them and calling Animal control to come pick them up, and do with them whatever they do. When they are coming on to your property and threatening your pets, all bets are off IMO.  Hugs to you.




It is expensive. We drained the credit card for Butters.
He was only 13 weeks old, weighing 2 lbs when the accident happened.
Sky only weighs 5lbs. People say were crazy for going into hock over a dog especially a Chihuahua. I say it's easy to make comments like that. Until it becomes your dog. Butters is a mini Goldie he fits in my purse.



My sister calls me up and asks "So, hows Pricey?" Really!??
Oh, shut up!
We've bought pet insurance for both.I have a feeling animal control won't be much help.But that fence will. The dogs will just have to wait until someone is with them to use the rest of the yard to run wild.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl,


Animal Control agrees with you. All bets are off.


Lil' Sky was attacked again the night before last on the patio watching over Butters.

This time we saw it happen and which cat did the deed. It was the new one. Sky is fine.


They also told me that when cats behave like that they are feral.They run in pacts. Building a fence to them wasn't a good idea.The cats will jump it and our dogs would be trapped. 



They will be out Monday to bring me a few cages.
The cats will be re homed. 

Trust me I can't wait. It's been stressful around here not knowing where one is lurking around ready to pounce.


Munky.


----------



## Rascal

My cat, who's not my cat, turned up about 3 years ago. Lives under my decking at the back door, appears around 7 at night at the French doors, I then feed him. Won't come inside and that suits the wife, she's not big on animals.

Russ


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

@whoever it was who doesn't believe the woman was told by her vet to flush a hamster - I believe there are vets who would say such things.  Things I have been told by vets:

"There is nothing wrong with your dog's hip.  She's just old."  The dog had a plate in her hip that had become totally detached from the hip joint over a period of about 15 years.  She had screws floating loose and the leg bone was not connected to anything at all.  THREE VETS in a row declined to x-ray her.  When I found one who would, he wanted to put her down immediately because she "couldn't possibly be mobile" - except she was walking up and down stairs that way.  Plus, she was standing there LOOKING AT HIM while he showed me the x-rays.  Obviously I stopped letting her walk up and down stairs any more, but she was by now too old to be likely to survive the needed surgery so she lived that way another 2 or 3 years.  She let me know when it was time.  She was 18 or 19 at the end.

I had a sick bird.  I was told by a vet to "put it down humanely" by stuffing her into a sock and smacking her into a wall.

I rescued a dog.  The first vet I went to said he had distemper (I now know he wasn't showing any of the signs of distemper except having diarrhea, which is not the ONLY thing that goes wrong due to distemper by a long shot) and this vet was just going to put him down - WITHOUT TELLING ME.  I saw the pink stuff in the huge hypodermic and literally knocked it out of his hand because he didn't stop when I told him to.  He was just going to kill that dog without even asking me, and doubtless then planned to charge me for it.  The guy had the colossal gall to argue with me about it.  Took it to a DIFFERENT vet who treated him (he survived and I rehomed him - he DID NOT HAVE distemper at all).

Doggy with the bad leg above?  When she was a puppy she got out of the yard during her first heat while I was at work and a neighbor (this was witnessed by a coworker) ran his car up over the curb to run her over on purpose.  This is how her hip was broken.  First vet I took her to (had been my go-to vet up to this point) wanted to put her down because she was a mutt and not worth HIS TIME.  Nothing about MY MONEY, she wasn't worth HIS TIME.  Took her to another vet obviously. 

There's a vet locally here who tries to terrify his customers into putting out for heart worm meds that ARE NOT NEEDED.  There is NO reservoir of heartworm here, this is a freakin' desert and there are no mosquitoes to harbor the disease.  Anything for a buck.

People are sometimes jerks.

Vets are people.

Vets are sometimes jerks.


----------



## phinz

So these two senior ladies came to live with us yesterday. Both are pure bred Goldens with bad haircuts. Chloe is 8. Sandy is about 13-14. Their 90-year-old owner passed in his sleep recently and they were surrendered to local Golden rescue. We have been without a dog since our Irish Wolfhound, Virginia, passed two years ago. These two are Mary Poppins dogs. Practically Perfect in every way.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aww, phinz, they're so sweet! And hugs to you for taking in senior dogs


----------



## msmofet

So sweet!! And the ladies are beautiful.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Aww, phinz, they're so sweet! And hugs to you for taking in senior dogs



+1


----------



## dragnlaw

You are blessed with two beautiful ladies...  Congrats!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sweet little ladies.  Thank you for taking them in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What everyone else said, phinz. Goldies are such sweet puppies.


----------



## Addie

Those two ladies know that they are in a very safe and happy place. And they know you are a very special person.


----------



## Dawgluver

Agree with what's been said, such sweet golden seniors!


----------



## Addie

I was babysitting Teddy (Spike's Maltese) Monday. Not a good day for me. He knew I was in pain and wouldn't leave my side. Tried to nip at everyone's ankle that came to my apartment, followed me around all day. Tried to lay down for a nap, he jumps up on the bed and snuggled right down at my side with his head on my tummy. I couldn't move without him getting in my way.

I lost my temper with him in the middle of the afternoon. Screamed at him to go lay down, leave me alone, go away, etc. I even gave him a light boot with my slippered foot. I didn't hurt him except for his feelings. He finally settled down on the small rug next to my bed. 

Today and even still, I am feeling so guilty for being mean to him. I know he was only doing all this because "he knew." He does the same thing to Pirate and Spike when they are having a bad day. 

This feeling of major guilt will dissipate some day. But right now, is the right time to feel it. And I won't forget how I acted towards him. Today, when Spike stopped by for an hour or two, I picked up Teddy and gave him a ride all over the place with him sitting on my lap. I even took him downstairs to get my mail. When I returned to my apartment, I got tons of kisses from him. I know he forgives me, but now I have to forgive myself. 

He has always loved to give my leg kisses galore. I have been trying to break him of that because when I am able to get around with my new leg, I don't want to trip over him and hurt him. But he is learning. Now I just have to put an open hand in front of his face and say "No!" Today, we had a great success. I lifted my hand up from my lap and never even had to open it. He stopped instantly without a word from me. He got a special "Bones" treat for that. It was that leg kissing that started and increased as the day wore on, that got me so angry with him. 

(Note to self!)
Patience Addie, patience. He was only trying to let you know he understood that you weren't feeling very good. And he always knows how much you love him and your day brightens right up when you see him come through the door. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Chef Munky

We have our happy girl back. She's been over the moon
Animal Control caught her bully and the second bully in command the next day. Sky had the great pleasure of witnessing that cat being hauled out through the house hissing in the cage. I could feel all the stress she's been under lately leave her body.


The next day we had to take Butters in for his final visit with his surgeon.
She couldn't wait to get in the truck. "Can we go already?"
He's completely healed up. His Dr. was very happy with his work and how well Butters played around his office. When we were finished and went to pay They said "No charge" That would have been close to a $300.00 bill.
 The Dr said that the next time he sees Butters it's to be a play day at a fundraiser.


Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> We have our happy girl back. She's been over the moon
> Animal Control caught her bully and the second bully in command the next day. Sky had the great pleasure of witnessing that cat being hauled out through the house hissing in the cage. I could feel all the stress she's been under lately leave her body.
> 
> 
> The next day we had to take Butters in for his final visit with his surgeon.
> She couldn't wait to get in the truck. "Can we go already?"
> He's completely healed up. His Dr. was very happy with his work and how well Butters played around his office. When we were finished and went to pay They said "No charge" That would have been close to a $300.00 bill.
> The Dr said that the next time he sees Butters it's to be a play day at a fundraiser.:cool
> :Munky.



I love good news when it is about the health of a pet. I am so glad Butters is all better. Give her a hug from me. There are days when I think I love Teddyboy more than I do my kids. Teddyboy doesn't give me as much trouble as my two boys do some days. 

My neighbor came in for a minute or two. Teddyboy was here and started barking at the closet door. I rolled over and opened the door for him. My neighbor was horrified. She thought I was going to close the door on him and lock him in there. Nope. That is his bedroom and he was ready for a nap. I had to take out the bottom drawer from the bureau in there so he would have a place to sleep when we babysit him. He goes right into his bed and I follow to cover him up with his blanket that has pictures of cats on it. Strange dog! But I love him anyway.


----------



## Addie

Teddyboy refuses to eat only two foods. Mushrooms and dog food. In this house we don't get to eat if Teddyboy is here for the day.


----------



## RPCookin

Was just experimenting with the new camera, trying high ISO settings, and my best boy got to be the experimentee.  Shot at night with just one rather dim table lamp next to me for lighting (no tripod).  

For those who might be interested, I used ISO 6400, 1/30 second at f4.  Cleaned up a little noise in Lightroom, but I was pleased with the results.  Certainly far better than I could have achieved with my older crop sensor body.


----------



## Addie

That shot of him is perfect.


----------



## skilletlicker

I've mentioned elsewhere that I started an aquaponic indoor herb garden a while back. Intended to raise tilapia or trout but when I realized my system wasn't going to be big enough for that I settled for goldfish. To my surprise, they have become beloved pets.  They are very long-lived, maybe 15 years, have distinctive personalities and display something very much like affection. Not like dogs of course but way more than I ever imagined fish were capable of. I feed Sara and Maybelle at least the first bite of every meal by hand so they are pretty comfortable around me. If my hand or arm is in the tank for maintenance they enjoy nibbling my skin and brushing against me sort of like cats.
They have special foods too. Favorites include beet greens and roasted garlic cloves. They enjoy redworms if they are cut up first so I started a worm farm for them last summer. I make their favorite gel fish food every week. It costs way more per pound than anything I buy for myself.
What would a post like this be without pictures?
In the first one below Sara, a yellow and white Ryukin is the larger of the two. Maybelle, an orange Fantail, is now the smaller one.




When I first brought them home 16 months ago, Sara was smaller and all orange. Maybelle was larger with black accents.




Here they are a year ago, complaining that their dinner is late.


----------



## CWS4322

Thought I'd share a pic of TBear and I floating at The Lake while watching the sunset.


----------



## taxlady

That looks relaxing CWS.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> That looks relaxing CWS.


Oh, it is. That week the stable flies were awful, so I had to be covered up. TBear wears his life vest and sits on my "belly." I have to wear water shoes because there are rocks the first 2 feet out and I can't walk across those anymore. Could as a kid. I toss him in the water about 3 feet out when we are coming back to shore and he swims in and waits for me.

We had a horrible thunderstorm last night. TBear and I were in bed asleep. He jumped off the bed and wouldn't stop barking until I let him out of our room and he could check on the Elders and my Dad's poodle.


----------



## CWS4322

TBear ready to go out in the boat wearing his life vest and doggles. He is a Papillion.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> TBear ready to go out in the boat wearing his life vest and doggles. He is a Papillion.



I'm not seeing an attached image, but DC tells me there is one. Here's a screenshot of your post.


----------



## CWS4322

TBear ready to go floating with me. Yes, he is wearing Doggles.


----------



## CWS4322

TBear is a Papillion. He is amazing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

TBear is precious, CW! And that earlier photo of the two of you floating captures the peace of the Lake. No wonder you like it there so much.


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> TBear is precious, CW! And that earlier photo of the two of you floating captures the peace of the Lake. No wonder you like it there so much.


Yup. I was conceived there. The Lake is in my blood. My brother's ashes are there. It is where I am at peace. LOW is 1 million acres. It is right behind the Great Lakes in size. It can be calm, it can be stormy, it can be scary. It is for me home. I sleep so well there--I have the windows open and love to hear the waves lapping against the rocks. I can sit and look at The Lake for hours. I love to grab my coffee right when the sun is peeking over the horizon and watch it come up. Same when the sun is setting. Love LOW. TBear loves going to the cabin. Everyone should have a place that soothes their soul.


----------



## taxlady

TBear is a real cutie, but I know that since I met him. He's also really sweet.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> TBear is a real cutie, but I know that since I met him. He's also really sweet.


That he is.


----------



## msmofet

Sweet Pea LOVES the new faucet. She sits waiting for the water to be turned on!


----------



## taxlady

Sweet Pea is a pretty cat with a very pretty face.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Sweet Pea is a pretty cat with a very pretty face.


 Thank you Taxy.


----------



## taxlady

Is Sweet Pea as sweet as she looks?


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Is Sweet Pea as sweet as she looks?


She's my buddy. Wherever I go, within minutes she is by my side. She's my teddy bear at night. She sleeps right next to me on one side and my Georgie sleeps on the other side.

Georgie


----------



## Cheryl J

Lovin' the pics of Sweet Pea, MsM. She sure looks like a lovey love, what with Georgie and all....


----------



## taxlady

Georgie is a cutey pie too.


----------



## Chef Munky

*My Puppy Is Just Like Me*

He's made me so proud. Learning his manners on command.
Butter's has picked up one of my quirks.


I can't stand egg whites. Period. Just give me the yolks. Their ok in a sammich. Don't put them on anything else. Hubby teases me about my leaving a plate of just boiled egg whites on the counter. I was saving them for the dogs. Sue me!



Anyways I bought Butters a new brand of dog kibble.
It has these small beads of kibble. He's been picking them out of his bowl and spitting them aside. (something I wish I could get away with doing with egg whites) He's now so mad at them he puts them in his water dish.


"The dog has grown up just like me yeah, the dog is just like me"



Munky.


----------



## msmofet

Sometimes you just have to protect your O's!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!


----------



## Chef Munky

*Smallest Victims Of The Fire: Need Help.*

The night before last my son heard a cat mewing by his window.
It stopped, but his dog made him take her out to the back yard. NOW!
So he did. His dog found a small kitten. I mean small. sitting on the bottom post of the fence cowering in a small ball hiding in the bush for protection.
It tried to run, jump, climb the fence but was too small to do it.
His dog stayed with it until he came in and got me. His dog wouldn't hurt anything. She's very motherly.


We wrapped a towel around her and brought he into my bathroom

Gave her food and water. She was starving.
I was able to pick her up after a little while and check her out.


She was not only just scared, hungry and tired. She has fleas.
We put her in a traveling small crate with food water and a litter box.


Here's the problem. were now encountering.
We know nothin' about how to take care of a cat.Especially one that's been dumped just weaned from it's mother.
My son went to the store to buy kitten food, kibble and canned. Flea spray,powder for the carpets. That's all the store had on hand.Tried to call the vets office the were closed. Animal control is filled to the max.. No takers. Feed stores are closed.



Does anyone here know how to give a kitten a bath?
The poor thing is just covered with fleas they are crawling around her eyes.
She's not happy. That's really sad. I want to help her but don't know how.
All I have is the spray. She's fully loaded with unhatched eggs and dirty.


What do I do here?
Munky is sending out an S.O.S.


If the breed matters, she's apparently Siames (sp) mix. Big blue eyes.
 Dark grey feet, tail and ears, grayish long hair. She's a beauty. Great temperament.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kitten sound like it is too young for that flea spray but it should say on the bottle.  

You can give it a bath.  Big bowl of warm tepid water (don't freeze or scald!). 
If you didn't specifically get flea soap (it is available, somewhere), just use a mild shampoo. At least it will get rid of the loose eggs, fleas and poop. 

Have the water at about belly height or just above. He may or may not like it, yu will have to hang onto him with one hand while you wet and lather with the other, rinse off using your hand - not a shower attachment.  Change the water and rinse again until he is squeeky clean. 

Dry really well with a towel.  

Put that flea powder in the bedding as there are probably already eggs in there!  and a sprinkle in the litter box won't hurt either.
Repeat in two or three days or at least until you can get advice from a vet. 

Good luck!


----------



## Just Cooking

I have no cats. My daughter does. Her two were feral babies when she rescued them.

I believe that the first thing I would do, is take the kitten to a vet. They will have all the answers you seek, especially with one as young as this seems.

Ross


----------



## msmofet

Chef Munky said:


> The night before last my son heard a cat mewing by his window.
> It stopped, but his dog made him take her out to the back yard. NOW!
> So he did. His dog found a small kitten. I mean small. sitting on the bottom post of the fence cowering in a small ball hiding in the bush for protection.
> It tried to run, jump, climb the fence but was too small to do it.
> His dog stayed with it until he came in and got me. His dog wouldn't hurt anything. She's very motherly.
> 
> 
> We wrapped a towel around her and brought he into my bathroom
> 
> Gave her food and water. She was starving.
> I was able to pick her up after a little while and check her out.
> 
> 
> She was not only just scared, hungry and tired. She has fleas.
> We put her in a traveling small crate with food water and a litter box.
> 
> 
> Here's the problem. were now encountering.
> We know nothin' about how to take care of a cat.Especially one that's been dumped just weaned from it's mother.
> My son went to the store to buy kitten food, kibble and canned. Flea spray,powder for the carpets. That's all the store had on hand.Tried to call the vets office the were closed. Animal control is filled to the max.. No takers. Feed stores are closed.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know how to give a kitten a bath?
> The poor thing is just covered with fleas they are crawling around her eyes.
> She's not happy. That's really sad. I want to help her but don't know how.
> All I have is the spray. She's fully loaded with unhatched eggs and dirty.
> 
> 
> What do I do here?
> Munky is sending out an S.O.S.
> 
> 
> If the breed matters, she's apparently Siames (sp) mix. Big blue eyes.
> Dark grey feet, tail and ears, grayish long hair. She's a beauty. Great temperament.


 When our Sweet Pea was a baby we gave her a bath in a pint container with warm water a BLUE Dawn dish soap. It kills fleas very fast. Dawn is gently just rinse well. Then have a towel to keep her warm and brush off dead fleas. Don't let her get a chill. They can't regulate their body heat that young. We gave Pea a bath once a day sometimes twice.  



Here are some pics of Pea:


Then (with mama)






Now


----------



## dragnlaw

yeah, I forgot to mention although I'm sure you know - careful of the eyes.  And yeah, even with Blue Dawn, it clearly states on the bottle it can be harmful.


----------



## taxlady

That is so sweet of you to take care of this kitten.

Can you tell how many teeth the kitten has? Decades ago, they used to say that kittens should stay with their mothers at least six weeks and until they had at least two pairs of teeth. I know the recommendation is for longer now. But, the number of teeth will give some idea of the age.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> That is so sweet of you to take care of this kitten.
> 
> Can you tell how many teeth the kitten has? Decades ago, they used to say that kittens should stay with their mothers at least six weeks and until they had at least two pairs of teeth. I know the recommendation is for longer now. But, the number of teeth will give some idea of the age.




Now isn't a good time for me to push my luck...
Kitty just got a bath. She is able to eat small kitten dry food.
If that helps any.



Checking her out while bathing. She's injured. 

Her back right paw pad the largest one is raw. Pink raw.
Not sure if the blood in the basin was from that or from her body where the fleas were chomping at her.


what to do now? Neosporin?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=53&v=BcDqHFAf0aU&feature=emb_logo

KittenLady.Org

This is your expert, Munky, she has masses of videos on babies.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=53&v=BcDqHFAf0aU&feature=emb_logo
> 
> KittenLady.Org
> 
> This is your expert, Munky, she has masses of videos on babies.


My DD and I watch her all the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

the list of videos  Kitten Care - Instructional Videos — Kitten Lady

Hannah Shaw is my hero, I love her work.


----------



## Chef Munky

Thank you everyone for the help of this kitten.
She had her spa day in my bathroom basin. Dawn really did the trick.
Last night she was feeling so good. Much happier, playful little thing 
Every time I got up in the middle of the night she was zonked out.
That was probably the first good nights she's ever had.


I doubt I'll be able to keep her.People keep telling me the reasons why I can.
Reality says differently. 
She really cleaned up pretty,a real beauty. Adopting her out probably won't be a problem.



So again thank you all for the help 



Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Update...
It's been pretty busy around here these last few days trying to find this kitten a home. No luck.
Since I've been the one caring for her. Reading up on the kitten lady's website. I was able to determine her age she's estimated at 8 weeks.
Tiny little thing.


<---- Guess who now has a cat?
I've named her Smokey. Open to suggestions. Vet appointment has been made to have her fully examined, vaccines and get her fixed. Pronto on that one!


Now to set up a Go Fund Munky page...  I can't afford this.
It was meant to be. The dogs love her.


----------



## taxlady

Munky, now we need some pix of Smokey. How can we suggest other names if we don't know what he or she looks like?


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Munky, now we need some pix of Smokey. How can we suggest other names if we don't know what he or she looks like?


If she would just hold still. 

It's like having toddler running around getting into everything.
Until my son gets home to get a good pic of her this will have to do.
Looks like she has a twin.


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...hUKEwjhv6az-uvrAhVW-awKHQ3-C6wQMygKegUIARCBAg


----------



## msmofet

She's a Siamese kitty? How pretty.


----------



## dragnlaw

and how they can talk and never shut-up...  LOL  good luck!


----------



## Chef Munky

msmofet said:


> She's a Siamese kitty? How pretty.




Thank you,and yes she is


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> and how they can talk and never shut-up...  LOL  good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> *Update...
> It's been pretty busy around here these last few days trying to find this kitten a home. No luck.
> Since I've been the one caring for her. Reading up on the kitten lady's website. I was able to determine her age she's estimated at 8 weeks.
> Tiny little thing.
> 
> 
> <---- Guess who now has a cat?
> I've named her Smokey. Open to suggestions. Vet appointment has been made to have her fully examined, vaccines and get her fixed. Pronto on that one!
> 
> 
> Now to set up a *Go Fund Munky page*...  I can't afford this.
> It was meant to be. The dogs love her.



Let me know, I can help a little!


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Let me know, I can help a little!




Thank you so much!
Munky.


----------



## Kathleen

Contact your local animal shelter.  They often have vets that will assist with medical needs of rescue kitties.  Both of ours are rescues.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Contact your local animal shelter.  They often have vets that will assist with medical needs of rescue kitties.  Both of ours are rescues.



Shelters in California are overrun right now due to wildfires.  I doubt any vets have a "free" moment, which is sad.


----------



## Vinylhanger

We have been tryimg to get a vet out to see one of our horses.  

Same thing.  Lots of emergency calls due to the wild fires and evacuations.


----------



## Chef Munky

Smokey is doing great!
She liked that name best, so were keeping it.
Was finally able to get her to our vet. They have been extremely busy with all kinds of pets and livestock visits.


Smokey was given a clean bill of health. She's now about 10 weeks old. Started her on the vaccines.
She will not be able to get fixed until she is 6 months old. They would have done it at 8 weeks if the cat was going to a shelter. 

I caught a break on the cost. That was a nice surprise.
Paid in full for everything she will need right down to getting her chipped.
The guys are spoiling her. Cat nip plants, toys, posts to scratch on.
Poor Butters is now head shy...Smokey dive bombs him from the top.
 He's loving it.
Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Munky, I'm glad to read the good news from the vet and that Smokey is settling in.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1 Hope you give each other lots of smiles and joy.  

Ross


----------



## Kathleen

It sounds like Smokey is thriving!  It also sounds like she is bringing joy to her new family.  Wonderful all of the way around. So glad you were given a break on the vet bill.


----------



## taxlady

Any pix of Smokey yet?


----------



## Kathleen

taxlady said:


> Any pix of Smokey yet?



*whispers* I'm SO glad you asked!


----------



## Chef Munky

Here they are the new Rat Pack. He just got caught stealing from the treat box. "Wot me?"

Butters and Smokey.
Smokey is becoming a fast learner.
See nothing, say nothing, do nothing.


----------



## msmofet

Chef Munky said:


> Here they are the new Rat Pack. He just got caught stealing from the treat box. "Wot me?"
> 
> Butters and Smokey.
> Smokey is becoming a fast learner.
> See nothing, say nothing, do nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43386
> 
> 
> View attachment 43387


OMG! They are both beautiful!!


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> OMG! They are both beautiful!!



Yes, they are.


----------



## Chef Munky

Almost forgot Sky.
She's happiest being surrounded by all her friends.


----------



## msmofet

Chef Munky said:


> Almost forgot Sky.
> She's happiest being surrounded by all her friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43388


Another cutie!


----------



## dragnlaw

Adorable Munky.  So sweet.


----------



## Chef Munky

Thank you all for your help.
As you can see she Smokey is still pretty small.
Can't bunk with mom yet. Butters is a bed hog anyways 
On the phone now (on hold) with Trupanion to have her added to our pet insurance.
We had just adopted Butters when a freak accident happened and he fractured his leg.That $10.000.00 vet bill hurt...Alot!
Not sure how insurance is going to work with her.
She's only had one round of vaccines. Next week will be the second and chipped.
My son had a name tag engraved with her name and my contact info.
She thinks it's really cool. We kept losing her in the house her collar now has a bell on it.
 All in all Happy kitten, Happy puppies.
Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

As usual, I am late to the party! Munky, they are all adorable. And the names suit them all!


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> As usual, I am late to the party! Munky, they are all adorable. And the names suit them all!




Well hey you!
Thank you.

How have you been?
Is my Canadian cat misbehavin'?
Good girl


----------



## Katie H

Our doggies provided us with a little middle-of-the-night entertainment a few nights ago.

We'd been asleep for quite a while when we heard lots of commotion, barking and knocking around.

Glenn got up and opened our bedroom door that opens to the back porch and discovered our two pooches having at it with a skunk they'd cornered between their dog houses.

Nothing like about 250 pounds of dogs against a skunk.  Sure was beginnin' to smell good out there, too.

He just shut the door and came back to bed.

In the morning there was a very, very dead skunk in the yard off the edge of the porch.

Doggies 1, skunk 0!


----------



## DaveSoMD

They are all adorable!! 





Chef Munky said:


> Almost forgot Sky.
> She's happiest being surrounded by all her friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43388


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> How have you been?
> Is my Canadian cat misbehavin'?
> Good girl


I am good.

Your Canadian cat behaves for the most part but loves to steal anybody's seat and will just move from one to another if this is kicked out. The bed is hers as well.  Oh, and my wool supply is another favourite place!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latte...22.5 years and still hanging in there. Buttercup (dog) 2.25 years...she makes me crazy and thinks she's a cat!  Hazel 2.25 years...my cuddle bug, he never leaves my side.  Hermione 2.25 years...she has learned how to open the screen door and turn the bedside light on/off, too smart for her own good, but those eyes!!!

They are my reasons for getting up in the morning...mostly because they can tell time and will nag me to get up and feed them.


----------



## LPBeier

I can totally relate, PF. 

Monkey (7.5-year-old cat) comes in about 5 or 6 am and lays on the bed as close as she can get to my face. She sits there in the "loaf" position and stares into my shut eyes. When I open them she just stares. I don't want her waking me until 8:00 (I have insomnia and usually am awake until 3 am). So I squirt her with a small water pistol and roll over. Around 7:45 she comes and lays beside me on the other side where there isn't a lot of room. We have two adults, a 50-pound dog and a small cat who can take up a lot of room in a queen-sized bed. By this time I relent and a) let her on the balcony to get her grass and look around and b) feed her.

Miley (3-year-old dog rescued from Mexico) on the other hand waits patiently for me to sing "You Are My Sunshine" to her, which signals the day is beginning. She goes for her first walk with TB and I have breakfast waiting for both of them!


----------



## msmofet

Yesterday was my Sweet Peas birthday. She’s 5 years old.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Yesterday was my Sweet Peas birthday. She’s 5 years old.
> 
> View attachment 47983



What a pretty and cute kitteh. I remember when you told us that you had adopted her. *Happy Birthday Sweet Pea*.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> What a pretty and cute kitteh. I remember when you told us that you had adopted her. *Happy Birthday Sweet Pea*.


 Thank you.
Baby Sweet Pea and mama.


----------



## dragnlaw

Soo cute!  *Happy Birthday Sweet Pea!*


----------



## AlexGomez123

*happy bday!*



msmofet said:


> Yesterday was my Sweet Peas birthday. She’s 5 years old.
> 
> View attachment 47983




Happy Bday Sweet Pea!


----------



## msmofet

dragnlaw said:


> Soo cute!  *Happy Birthday Sweet Pea!*


Thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Sweet Pea! 


 The two kittens and dog are almost three...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Happy Late Birthday Sweet Pea!


----------



## skilletlicker

*Good-bye Maybelle*

I know most of you will think this is stupid but Maybelle, my four-year-old fan-tailed goldfish, died this morning. Sara, her life-long tank-mate wouldn't leave her side. They both ate the first bite of every meal from my hand. I wouldn't have believed it before starting my little indoor aquaponic herb garden but Goldfish have more personality than I ever thought possible. Their tank is four feet from my desk and they watched me as much as I watch them. Sara and I will both miss her.


----------



## GinnyPNW

skilletlicker said:


> I know most of you will think this is stupid but Maybelle, my four-year-old fan-tailed goldfish, died this morning. Sara, her life-long tank-mate wouldn't leave her side. They both ate the first bite of every meal from my hand. I wouldn't have believed it before starting my little indoor aquaponic herb garden but Goldfish have more personality than I ever thought possible. Their tank is four feet from my desk and they watched me as much as I watch them. Sara and I will both miss her.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## skilletlicker

GinnyPNW said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.



Thank you, Ginny.


----------



## taxlady

Aw, that's sad skilletlicker. I hope Sara doesn't take it too hard.


----------



## dragnlaw

No, not silly, I too, am sorry for your loss.  Hugs for you _and_ Sara.


----------



## GotGarlic

I can see how you would become attached to them. I'm sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry, *Skillet*, about Maybelle. I'm sure you have developed a sweet bond with your goldfish. As a kid I had a goldfish with more personality than some of the classmates I interacted with. I hope Sara doesn't feel too lonely.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

7/4/1998-9/29/2021 

Caffeine Latte de Cappuccino

"An affectionate companion and a quiet friend"

“Don’t forget; between Hello and Goodbye there was Love. So much Love.”


----------



## dragnlaw

Hugs, hugs and more hugs.


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm so sorry for your loss, Princess.  My heart goes out to you.  I hope the memories and the love will comfort you now...until you meet again.


----------



## taxlady

Aw PF, I'm sad to read this news about Latte. (((Great big squishy hugs))).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Ladies, having a hard time with this as I am still on quarantine and I have my baby in a box. Can't take her for cremation and my phone has no reception here. 

Hermione is walking around calling for Latte.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Ladies, having a hard time with this as I am still on quarantine and I have my baby in a box. Can't take her for cremation and my phone has no reception here.
> 
> Hermione is walking around calling for Latte.



This might sound unpleasant, but can you let the other cats see and sniff Latte? When my cat Sucha died, Shreddy sniffed her and went back to check her out  several times. It seemed to give him the chance to understand that she was no longer in her body. He did seem depressed (Like me and DH) for the next few weeks, but he didn't go searching for her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> This might sound unpleasant, but can you let the other cats see and sniff Latte? When my cat Sucha died, Shreddy sniffed her and went back to check her out  several times. It seemed to give him the chance to understand that she was no longer in her body. He did seem depressed (Like me and DH) for the next few weeks, but he didn't go searching for her.



Both Hazel and Hermione have been standing vigil over the box. They were both present when I picked Latte up and put her in the box. I did let them see her and they both got to sniff her, even Buttercup got a chance, too. The new kittens, Sabina and Rachel have been near the box a few times, but don't seem too interested.

Hermione is calming down and sitting near me when she's not by the box. Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, Princess. Hugs and love to you [emoji813]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hugs to you, PF. My heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry you lost one of your babies.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

{{hugs}}


----------



## CharlieD

My daughter is pressuring me to get a kitty. Any advice? How do you chose one? How do you know if it's healthy? I don't even know what questions to ask. Please help


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> My daughter is pressuring me to get a kitty. Any advice? How do you chose one? How do you know if it's healthy? I don't even know what questions to ask. Please help


I suggest starting with a local animal shelter and asking about young kittens. When you get a kitten from a shelter, it has to be examined by a veterinarian, and spayed and given its first shots, before it can be adopted. Take your daughter with you to see what's available. Most likely she will be drawn to one or more of them, whether for its color or behavior. Also ask the people at the shelter what supplies you will need.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I suggest starting with a local animal shelter and asking about young kittens. When you get a kitten from a shelter, it has to be examined by a veterinarian, and spayed and given its first shots, before it can be adopted. Take your daughter with you to see what's available. Most likely she will be drawn to one or more of them, whether for its color or behavior. Also ask the people at the shelter what supplies you will need.



++1


----------



## GinnyPNW

CharlieD said:


> My daughter is pressuring me to get a kitty. Any advice? How do you chose one? How do you know if it's healthy? I don't even know what questions to ask. Please help



How old is your daughter?  Who will be the primary caretaker?

Putting my "rescue" hat on (I've done Corgi rescue since the mid-90's), please look into your heart, if you really don't want a kitty, please do not get one! 

IMHO, the worst lesson one can teach one's child is that the are "disposable".  Meaning, if you have to re-home or otherwise give up the kitty, you teach a lesson that you might not like, someday in the future.  Remember, you might need a caretaker, one day...it might be your daughter?


----------



## dragnlaw

Goodness Ginny - you will give people the wrong impression of rescue workers as being fanatical! 

Hey Charlie, although what Ginny says is true I'll take it upon myself to soften it a bit for her.  You have already started out on the right foot by asking questions first.

Congratulations, I don't think you'll be sorry! Nor will your daughter!  LOL, as mentioned, you best bet is the SPCA. There you will probably get good advice on care and necessities.

She may even be attracted to an older cat in need of some love.  Congrat again and don't forget to post a picture.  Your not going to get out of there without a fur baby!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*dragn,* I don't think that *Ginny* is going overboard. Taking on a pet of any kind is a "till death do we part" kind of thing. Too many animals are abandoned.



CharlieD said:


> My daughter is pressuring me to get a kitty. Any advice? How do you chose one? How do you know if it's healthy? I don't even know what questions to ask. Please help


It's fine that your daughter wants a pet, but do you want one in the house? You need to be as open to the idea of a pet as she is. After all, if you get a kitty cat, and you don't really like cats, sure as rain that feline will consider you his/her very favorite human. 

If you decide to adopt, check with local shelters. You can probably find a list of nearby ones online. Many have galleries with photos and descriptions of their adoptable cats and dogs. Most charge an adoption fee, but that normally includes spaying, checking for feline leukemia and other medical conditions, and basic vaccinations. The shelter we adopted our cat from didn't do those things in-house, but we were given a voucher to take her to one of the vet clinics that would check her out.

If you go through with this, good luck  and prepare to fall in love.


----------



## taxlady

I agree with GG and Ginny. Also, how old is your daughter?

If there is a Facebook group for your neighbourhood / area, try asking them who the best rescue shelters are. 

And last, but not least, please do not get a pet from a pet store, unless it's one that works with a rescue. The risk of getting a sick animal seems to be highest, when they are bought at a pet store. I have friends who had that problem. Also, many pet stores get their animals from puppy and kitten mills. Those places do not take good care of the animals. You don't want to give them any money.


----------



## GinnyPNW

I agree with CG & Taxy...I'm sorry if my post comes across in some harsh way.  But, I listen to all the "reasons" that folks turn in their pets.  This year, we're up to 45 request for OTI (Owner Turn-In).  Last year, we had 9.  

I "blame" this on the lock-down as much as anything else.  I get that people were lonely!  I really do.  And, for whatever it is worth, I made a point to be MORE in touch with friends and relatives that live alone, during the isolation.

I can't tell you how many times, over the years, I've heard the "reason" was that the person wasn't sure, but thought they would try.  Grrrrrr...I think I've heard them all, but I won't try to list them here.  And, yes, I cry for the rejected!  

There are other ways people can spend time with animals, without adopting.  Volunteer opportunities at shelters and rescues is a good start.  

So, again, how old is your daughter?  And, please be honest with yourself!  The rewards of pet ownership can be wonderful...but it doesn't always go that way, right from the start.


----------



## taxlady

Another way to find out if you actually want to live with a pet is to foster. Many rescues need foster homes for the animals before they are adopted to their "forever homes".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

^^^THIS!^^^ *Charlie*, if your daughter fosters a kitty and she finds out that a pet is for her, the shelter is always happy to have a "foster fail". If your daughter finds out that a kitty/cat isn't as much fun as she thought (it IS work, after all), the shelter will take the kitty back and see if they can find another foster family.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> ^^^THIS!^^^ *Charlie*, if your daughter fosters a kitty and she finds out that a pet is for her, the shelter is always happy to have a "foster fail". If your daughter finds out that a kitty/cat isn't as much fun as she thought (it IS work, after all), the shelter will take the kitty back and see if they can find another foster family.



My last, previous Corgi was a Failed Foster!  She was turned in to rescue because she snored.  So, she snored next to my feet for 14.5 years.


----------



## taxlady

A friend of mine had had cats for years. Her beloved cat had recently died at the age of 19. My friend wasn't ready to adopt another cat, but she missed the feline company. She fostered a number of different cats over a period of about a year. Then, it was time to return her most recent foster and she realized that she didn't want to return this one. She and this cat got along really well, so she told the rescue that she wanted to keep her. That one now lives in her forever home with my friend.


----------



## buckytom

My son made a helmet for our old Norwegian Forest cat, Mush.

He said he wants to be called The Mushdelorean.

This is the way.


----------



## Kathleen

Mushdelorean!    And his side-kick Mouseick?


----------



## dragnlaw

The Mushdelorean ....  love it!


----------



## buckytom

I think I'm gonna have to get this guy his own cell phone with unlimited data. He wastches way too many videos (and loves to watch Uncle Vinny and Zia Lucia)


----------



## GinnyPNW

Our dogs enjoy TV.  Stanley prefers a good Western.  Cadie loves anything with animals in it.  Here's my view of the Dog Show...


----------



## buckytom

Lol, Ginny. You have to watch a movie called Best in Show with them. They'll love it.


----------



## GinnyPNW

buckytom said:


> Lol, Ginny. You have to watch a movie called Best in Show with them. They'll love it.



We have a selection of doggie movies, including one called _Show Dogs, but I don't think we have Best in Show.  I'll keep an eye out for that one.

Stanley actually named Cadie!  One of Stan's favorite movies is called Footprints.  About a GSD named Cadie.  Whenever anyone said the name, he would run to the TV (his special window to the world) and bark at it, wanted to see Cadie.  We figured we would name his new sister after that Cadie, especially when I found out the meaning of the name is "Very Best Friend Ever"...or something along those lines.

From the early days...
_


----------



## buckytom

Lol, BELLY!!!

Rub rub rub.

Did I mention it?


----------



## GinnyPNW

Here's the picture definition of "dog-tired"...


----------



## GinnyPNW

*After bath cookie time*

They both got much needed baths.  Now, they say we want our well-earned cookies!


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Happy Birthday Cadie!*

She's 3 years old today!  Time sure flies...here's an old birthday picture.


----------



## msmofet

We said goodbye to our sweet little Angel  yesterday. She was a good little girl, never gave us any problems. She  gave us 8 years of love. A true lap cat. We were greeted with hello  meows, rubs on the leg and purrs every time any of us came home. She was  a wonderful mother to Sweet Pea. Her favorite treats were Temptations  cat treats, grated parmigiano reggiano & pecorino romano cheeses,  green olives a dry oregano.
Sweet dreams Angel, you can rest in peace now sweet baby girl. We will forever miss you.


----------



## taxlady

Aw, sending hugs msmofet. It's always hard to say good bye to our fur family. She looks like she was a very sweet cat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to read this, msm. It's tough losing a fur baby.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you


----------



## dragnlaw

so sorry msm, hugs and good memories.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oh, dear, I'm so sorry for your loss *msmofet*.  Clearly, Angel had a wonderful life, she was well loved and returned that love too.  I believe you'll see each other again, one day.  It will be a joyous reunion.  Until then, may the good memories be of comfort to you.


----------

